# UK : Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young/minor girls



## Vikrant

I hope this will not affect the good relations between the UK and Pakistan. 

It is so sad that those little girls were abused like that. David Cameron strikes me as an honest guy. Under his watch, I have seen lots of child groomers getting busted. 

You can read the full story by clicking on the link below but be warned: it is a very sordid tale. 

---

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/w...nd-were-sexually-abused-report-says.html?_r=1


----------



## ScienceRocks

This is why each culture and race of man deserves to have his own nation. these bastards should be deported back home.


----------



## Swagger

David Cameron, honest? Are you high?

When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.


----------



## Swagger

Typically, the video has been edited to omit the mentioning of a Muslim pedophile gang operating in Keighley and Rotherham, South Yorks, but here's the footage that landed Griffin in such hot water.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> I hope this will not affect the good relations between the UK and Pakistan.
> 
> It is so sad that those little girls were abused like that. David Cameron strikes me as an honest guy. Under his watch, I have seen lots of child groomers getting busted.
> 
> You can read the full story by clicking on the link below but be warned: it is a very sordid tale.
> 
> ---
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/w...nd-were-sexually-abused-report-says.html?_r=1






 There is no "good relations" with Pakistan after they demanded the aid be increased or they would send terrorist murderers to the UK. We should have stopped all the aid, closed our doors to Pakistanis and sent the ones we have here right back.

But this case goes all the way to the top and don't be surprised if it doesn't bring the opposition to its knees. Concerned people are demanding that those in high places be sacked and/or arrested and charged with aiding and abetting child rape


----------



## Indofred

So many people are using this to push an anti Muslim agenda.
In fact, it's a given sections of Muslims with serious issues, and from specific parts of Pakistan.
Saying it's "Muslims" is very much like saying all white people smash car windows to steal your stereo, when it's white drug abusers who did it.
The people with a hate agenda don't really give a flying shit about the abuse, more using it to bash Muslims.
That makes them pathetic little turds, not far from being as bad as the bastards that committed these nasty crimes.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> So many people are using this to push an anti Muslim agenda.
> In fact, it's a given sections of Muslims with serious issues, and from specific parts of Pakistan.
> Saying it's "Muslims" is very much like saying all white people smash car windows to steal your stereo, when it's white drug abusers who did it.
> The people with a hate agenda don't really give a flying shit about the abuse, more using it to bash Muslims.
> That makes them pathetic little turds, not far from being as bad as the bastards that committed these nasty crimes.






 It is widespread across all Pakistan, and it is not just small numbers from one part of Pakistan at all. Not all the men arrested were Pakistani muslims, some were Somali muslims, Iraqi muslims, Afghani muslims, Palestinian muslims  and Saudi muslims.  The standing total of arrests stands at over 500 to date out of a population of adult male muslims of 300,000, an alarming figure when you consider that the indigenous numbers are under 20, and the Jews are 1. Or in percentage terms 0.5% of all adult muslims in the UK are child rapists, while adult Jewish men are 0.00000001%, Catholic priests 0.0000001% and indigenous 0.000000000001 %. Clearly an eye opener for those of a humanitarian POV, and makes you wonder why the crime was covered up for 12 years. Nothing to do with hate of muslims at all just hate of their religion that commands then to act like this to prove they are "emulating" the perfect muslim.  Unless you have lived with this for the last 20 years then you don't know what it has been like. The threats of violence if you try and intervene, the beatings, gang rapes, torture and threat of arrest if you don't shut up and move away.


----------



## rdean

Mormons never worked over so many at a time.


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> It is widespread across all Pakistan, and it is not just small numbers from one part of Pakistan at all. Not all the men arrested were Pakistani muslims, some were Somali muslims, Iraqi muslims, Afghani muslims, Palestinian muslims  and Saudi muslims.  The standing total of arrests stands at over 500 to date out of a population of adult male muslims of 300,000, an alarming figure when you consider that the indigenous numbers are under 20, and the Jews are 1. Or in percentage terms 0.5% of all adult muslims in the UK are child rapists, while adult Jewish men are 0.00000001%, Catholic priests 0.0000001% and indigenous 0.000000000001 %. Clearly an eye opener for those of a humanitarian POV, and makes you wonder why the crime was covered up for 12 years. Nothing to do with hate of muslims at all just hate of their religion that commands then to act like this to prove they are "emulating" the perfect muslim.  Unless you have lived with this for the last 20 years then you don't know what it has been like. The threats of violence if you try and intervene, the beatings, gang rapes, torture and threat of arrest if you don't shut up and move away.



Well, what do you suggest should be done about it? Pakistan is a helpful ally of the UK. Pakistan was created with a strong support from the UK to serve British interests and I think Pakistan has been doing a very good job at that. If UK government prosecutes these Pakistani men and if Pakistani government thinks these men are innocent then it may create a bit of tension between the UK and Pakistan. I think it is a sensitive issue and probably UK will keep its geopolitical game in mind before acting on this.


----------



## Vikrant

Swagger said:


> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.



None of this is going to change till British people put pressure on their leadership to stop supporting questionable and criminal elements from the Muslim society. Your government has a very active policy of supporting Jihadi elements. UK is being used as a nursery to produce Islamic terrorists with the aim of destabilizing countries who UK does not like. Some of these criminal elements fulfill the expectation by going abroad to commit terrorism. Some decide to stay in the UK and commit terror on the UK population. It is NEVER a good policy to support Islamic terrorists. I have been saying this for years now. Those countries who think they can do business with Islamic terrorists are going to pay heavy price for that as we are seeing in the UK. There is no need to blame innocent Muslims for the policies of the UK government. You need to understand the difference between an innocent Muslim and a terrorist. You will also need to understand the difference between S Asians and Pakistanis and so on.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many people are using this to push an anti Muslim agenda.
> In fact, it's a given sections of Muslims with serious issues, and from specific parts of Pakistan.
> Saying it's "Muslims" is very much like saying all white people smash car windows to steal your stereo, when it's white drug abusers who did it.
> The people with a hate agenda don't really give a flying shit about the abuse, more using it to bash Muslims.
> That makes them pathetic little turds, not far from being as bad as the bastards that committed these nasty crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is widespread across all Pakistan,
Click to expand...


I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Well, what do you suggest should be done about it? Pakistan is a helpful ally of the UK. Pakistan was created with a strong support from the UK to serve British interests and I think Pakistan has been doing a very good job at that. If UK government prosecutes these Pakistani men and if Pakistani government thinks these men are innocent then it may create a bit of tension between the UK and Pakistan. I think it is a sensitive issue and probably UK will keep its geopolitical game in mind before acting on this.



No; Rotherham council have a really crap policy based on stupidity.
The big issue here, apart from the obvious evil of the rapes, is RMBC's stupidity.


----------



## Vikrant

Swagger said:


> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> .



He by far is the most straight forward PM I have seen coming out of the UK. Keep in mind, it is under his watch that we are seeing all these busts. I think this guy is a good guy.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.



I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is widespread across all Pakistan, and it is not just small numbers from one part of Pakistan at all. Not all the men arrested were Pakistani muslims, some were Somali muslims, Iraqi muslims, Afghani muslims, Palestinian muslims  and Saudi muslims.  The standing total of arrests stands at over 500 to date out of a population of adult male muslims of 300,000, an alarming figure when you consider that the indigenous numbers are under 20, and the Jews are 1. Or in percentage terms 0.5% of all adult muslims in the UK are child rapists, while adult Jewish men are 0.00000001%, Catholic priests 0.0000001% and indigenous 0.000000000001 %. Clearly an eye opener for those of a humanitarian POV, and makes you wonder why the crime was covered up for 12 years. Nothing to do with hate of muslims at all just hate of their religion that commands then to act like this to prove they are "emulating" the perfect muslim.  Unless you have lived with this for the last 20 years then you don't know what it has been like. The threats of violence if you try and intervene, the beatings, gang rapes, torture and threat of arrest if you don't shut up and move away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what do you suggest should be done about it? Pakistan is a helpful ally of the UK. Pakistan was created with a strong support from the UK to serve British interests and I think Pakistan has been doing a very good job at that. If UK government prosecutes these Pakistani men and if Pakistani government thinks these men are innocent then it may create a bit of tension between the UK and Pakistan. I think it is a sensitive issue and probably UK will keep its geopolitical game in mind before acting on this.
Click to expand...




 Deport all muslims from the UK and end all ties with Pakistan. Stop all aid and eject all Pakistani diplomats. Then help India to regain the land stolen by ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST SCUM when the UK was weakened by WW2. Then make sure that not another muslim enters the UK until they learn to exist in a civilised country


----------



## Indofred

Once again, I have to be honest, regardless of who it upsets.
In my home area, Rotherham, the largest immigrant group is easily Pakistanis, and I didn't like the vast majority of the ones I met.
That doesn't mean I hated them, or even had anything against them, but they were almost always trouble to deal with, to the point I was always too busy if a Pakistani called me to do a job.
Indians, Chinese and other ethnic groups tended to be a bit fussy, but they were paying for work so I had no objection, but Pakistanis were always a pain in the fucking arse, always wanting a discount on the agreed price or two extra jobs doing for free.
One silly fucker told me he wanted to use my ladders to get a bed into the loft and the man on the phone had promised I would do it.
I explained I was the man on the phone and gave him a fuck off tablet.
"Get fucked", or "fuck off" were common phrases I would utter as I walked out of the door. Much as it was very probably racists of me to deliberately turn down the work, it wasn't worth wasting the fuel going to their place, only for them to attempt to rip me off.
Now I've had a good rant and the daft fuckers on the forum will have some nice anti Muslim ammunition, all the other Muslims I dealt with were fine, with no serious problems at all.
There are cultural issues here, not religious ones.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is going to change till British people put pressure on their leadership to stop supporting questionable and criminal elements from the Muslim society. Your government has a very active policy of supporting Jihadi elements. UK is being used as a nursery to produce Islamic terrorists with the aim of destabilizing countries who UK does not like. Some of these criminal elements fulfill the expectation by going abroad to commit terrorism. Some decide to stay in the UK and commit terror on the UK population. It is NEVER a good policy to support Islamic terrorists. I have been saying this for years now. Those countries who think they can do business with Islamic terrorists are going to pay heavy price for that as we are seeing in the UK. There is no need to blame innocent Muslims for the policies of the UK government. You need to understand the difference between an innocent Muslim and a terrorist. You will also need to understand the difference between S Asians and Pakistanis and so on.
Click to expand...




 Pressure was put on this government that has resulted in 500 Pakistani muslim men being arrested for child rape. The ones convicted face deportation once their prison sentences are served. We are in the process of repealing the human rights laws so we can deport all the muslims that are convicted criminals. Then we are fighting to have the country come out of the EU. The muslims will pay a very heavy price for their failure to control themselves and will find every hand turned against them. As many ISLAMONAZI leaders have said their is no such thing as an innocent muslim, they are only ever muslims. Well very soon they will find out that we are starting to believe their words and don't want them here.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many people are using this to push an anti Muslim agenda.
> In fact, it's a given sections of Muslims with serious issues, and from specific parts of Pakistan.
> Saying it's "Muslims" is very much like saying all white people smash car windows to steal your stereo, when it's white drug abusers who did it.
> The people with a hate agenda don't really give a flying shit about the abuse, more using it to bash Muslims.
> That makes them pathetic little turds, not far from being as bad as the bastards that committed these nasty crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is widespread across all Pakistan,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
Click to expand...



 It is and cherry picking part of a sentence is disingenuous at the very least, the Pakistani muslim men that were arrested for child rape came from all parts of Pakistan and they had one thing in common they were all wahabi's


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what do you suggest should be done about it? Pakistan is a helpful ally of the UK. Pakistan was created with a strong support from the UK to serve British interests and I think Pakistan has been doing a very good job at that. If UK government prosecutes these Pakistani men and if Pakistani government thinks these men are innocent then it may create a bit of tension between the UK and Pakistan. I think it is a sensitive issue and probably UK will keep its geopolitical game in mind before acting on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No; Rotherham council have a really crap policy based on stupidity.
> The big issue here, apart from the obvious evil of the rapes, is RMBC's stupidity.
Click to expand...




They had a neo Marxist elite that made up the rules as they went along. Once they were de fanged the Pakistani muslim men were arrested and charged. many have fled the country rather than face prison. The big issue here is the neo Marxist government that flooded the country with uneducated 7c Pakistani muslims.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
Click to expand...




According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vikrant said:


> I hope this will not affect the good relations between the UK and Pakistan.
> 
> It is so sad that those little girls were abused like that. David Cameron strikes me as an honest guy. Under his watch, I have seen lots of child groomers getting busted.
> 
> You can read the full story by clicking on the link below but be warned: it is a very sordid tale.
> 
> ---
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/w...nd-were-sexually-abused-report-says.html?_r=1



Was just about to make a post about this in CE. Thought I'd check in here first.

"The landmark report which exposed widespread failures of the council, police and social services revealed:

    * Victims were doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, terrorised with guns, made to witness brutally-violent rapes and told they would be the next if they spoke out;
    * They were raped by multiple perpetrators, trafficked to other towns and cities in the north of England, abducted, beaten and intimidated;
    * One victim described gang rape as 'a way of life'; 
    * Police 'regarded many child victims with contempt'; 
    * Some fathers tried to rescue their children from abuse but were arrested themselves; 
    * The approximate figure of 1,400 abuse victims is likely to be a conservative estimate of the true scale of abuse."
Racism fears stopped social workers saving children from sexual exploitation from Asian men in ONE TOWN Mail Online

I don't buy the 'not reported for fear of being called racist' though. More inclined to think it's a Colorado City, Az. sorta thing where the abusers were part of the city council and police.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

rdean said:


> Mormons never worked over so many at a time.



Colorado City Arizona - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Warren Jeffs old stomping grounds. While they might have victimized fewer, there are similarities. Police and city government collusion namely.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Rape of every description is such a massive problem nowadays it's not a Muslim problem, or an FLDS problem or a Catholic problem. It's not even a religion problem. It's an 'us' problem. It's like the entire human race is breaking down all at once and I'm unable to figure out why. Worse still, I wonder if it's always been like this and it's only now starting to come to light.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Once again, I have to be honest, regardless of who it upsets.
> In my home area, Rotherham, the largest immigrant group is easily Pakistanis, and I didn't like the vast majority of the ones I met.
> That doesn't mean I hated them, or even had anything against them, but they were almost always trouble to deal with, to the point I was always too busy if a Pakistani called me to do a job.
> Indians, Chinese and other ethnic groups tended to be a bit fussy, but they were paying for work so I had no objection, but Pakistanis were always a pain in the fucking arse, always wanting a discount on the agreed price or two extra jobs doing for free.
> One silly fucker told me he wanted to use my ladders to get a bed into the loft and the man on the phone had promised I would do it.
> I explained I was the man on the phone and gave him a fuck off tablet.
> "Get fucked", or "fuck off" were common phrases I would utter as I walked out of the door. Much as it was very probably racists of me to deliberately turn down the work, it wasn't worth wasting the fuel going to their place, only for them to attempt to rip me off.
> Now I've had a good rant and the daft fuckers on the forum will have some nice anti Muslim ammunition, all the other Muslims I dealt with were fine, with no serious problems at all.
> There are cultural issues here, not religious ones.





 Exactly what others have found, they will renege on the bills and laugh at you when you demand payment. A friend of mine soon sorted one out who refused to pay for building work done, after 6 months of asking he sent a letter saying that unless he was paid for the work he would remove the doors windows and roof as he was the legal owner until the bill was paid. One month later ne turned up and started to remove the tiles from the roof, the muslim came out screaming and threatening and was told to pay the bill. The muslim phoned the police who came to see what the problem was, the builder shoed them the original bill and all the letters demanding payment. The police told the muslim that the builder was within the law to take back his property, and the muslim should have paid the bill. While this was going on the roof had been stripped and 3 windows had been removed. The muslim ran in and came out with a stack of notes to pay the original bill. Hew then demanded the builder replace the roof and windows to which the builder replied that will be £50,000 in cash up front or get someone else to do it. The police just stood there laughing at the muslims face. The builder never did finish the job............


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Phoenall said:


> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.



Are you ignorant or just stupid? 

"An officer and a Muslim Zionist

"From the age of zero I was told that Israel stole Palestine from us, but when I was 14 I woke up. I discovered that Jews are not bad," says Ala Wahib, an operations officer at a key IDF training base, and the highest-ranked Muslim officers in the Israeli army."
http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=5727


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
Click to expand...


Thanks for that - it makes you look like the daft bastard you are.


----------



## Phoenall

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rape of every description is such a massive problem nowadays it's not a Muslim problem, or an FLDS problem or a Catholic problem. It's not even a religion problem. It's an 'us' problem. It's like the entire human race is breaking down all at once and I'm unable to figure out why. Worse still, I wonder if it's always been like this and it's only now starting to come to light.


----------



## Phoenall

Delta4Embassy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ignorant or just stupid?
> 
> "An officer and a Muslim Zionist
> 
> "From the age of zero I was told that Israel stole Palestine from us, but when I was 14 I woke up. I discovered that Jews are not bad," says Ala Wahib, an operations officer at a key IDF training base, and the highest-ranked Muslim officers in the Israeli army."
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=5727
Click to expand...




 One swallow does not a summer make

 I refer you to the Fort Hood incident when a muslim army doctor went on a rampage and murdered his fellow soldiers. That was a  muslim acting in accordance to the Koran and hadiths


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that - it makes you look like the daft bastard you are.
Click to expand...



 Care to show that the Koran and hadiths are wrong then ?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Phoenall said:


> One swallow does not a summer make
> 
> I refer you to the Fort Hood incident when a muslim army doctor went on a rampage and murdered his fellow soldiers. That was a  muslim acting in accordance to the Koran and hadiths



As opposed to when Christians do it following the Bible? Or would you rather not talk about that?


----------



## Phoenall

Delta4Embassy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> One swallow does not a summer make
> 
> I refer you to the Fort Hood incident when a muslim army doctor went on a rampage and murdered his fellow soldiers. That was a  muslim acting in accordance to the Koran and hadiths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to when Christians do it following the Bible? Or would you rather not talk about that?
Click to expand...




Lets talk about it I have nothing to hide. Show a case in the last 50 years were a main stream Christian sect has caused a member to murder innocent people in the name of God, and has invoked God's name while doing it. Like Catholics, Protestants, Anglican, Methodists, Baptists etc.

 This should be good


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> One swallow does not a summer make
> 
> I refer you to the Fort Hood incident when a muslim army doctor went on a rampage and murdered his fellow soldiers. That was a  muslim acting in accordance to the Koran and hadiths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to when Christians do it following the Bible? Or would you rather not talk about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets talk about it I have nothing to hide. Show a case in the last 50 years were a main stream Christian sect has caused a member to murder innocent people in the name of God, and has invoked God's name while doing it. Like Catholics, Protestants, Anglican, Methodists, Baptists etc.
> 
> This should be good
Click to expand...

 First off what religion are you @Phoenall ?
The Balkans war created a Serbian Warlord called Arkan, he was openly supported by the Serbian Orthodox Christian church in his massacres of Muslims.The "Tigers" would target Mosques and defiled some of the victims by cutting the orthodox cross on their bodies Bloody handiwork of Arkan World news The Observer


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> One swallow does not a summer make
> 
> I refer you to the Fort Hood incident when a muslim army doctor went on a rampage and murdered his fellow soldiers. That was a  muslim acting in accordance to the Koran and hadiths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to when Christians do it following the Bible? Or would you rather not talk about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets talk about it I have nothing to hide. Show a case in the last 50 years were a main stream Christian sect has caused a member to murder innocent people in the name of God, and has invoked God's name while doing it. Like Catholics, Protestants, Anglican, Methodists, Baptists etc.
> 
> This should be good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off what religion are you @Phoenall ?
> The Balkans war created a Serbian Warlord called Arkan, he was openly supported by the Serbian Orthodox Christian church in his massacres of Muslims.The "Tigers" would target Mosques and defiled some of the victims by cutting the orthodox cross on their bodies Bloody handiwork of Arkan World news The Observer
Click to expand...




 My religion is unimportant and as for Bosnia were the muslims little angels who did no wrong. I have heard and seen what muslims were doing to anyone they caught, from gang rapes till the victim died  to beheadings. From people burnt to death to children eaten after cooking them. Now you were saying about  Main stream Christian sect that acts like the muslims do and scream god is good as they hack children to death...........


----------



## I.P.Freely

Vikrant said:


> I hope this will not affect the good relations between the UK and Pakistan.
> 
> It is so sad that those little girls were abused like that. David Cameron strikes me as an honest guy. Under his watch, I have seen lots of child groomers getting busted.
> 
> You can read the full story by clicking on the link below but be warned: it is a very sordid tale.
> 
> ---
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/w...nd-were-sexually-abused-report-says.html?_r=1


you have no need to worry, the sensible Brits still hold a massive majority over the Fascist scum.  The Rotherham case is disgusting, 14000 acts of abuse over 16 years is inexcusable.But to put it into perspective using another horrifying stat, in 2011 there were 23,097 cases of sexual abuse reported in the UK.
Did you ever watch dateline A Better Creep Trap Is Dateline NBC s pedophile series journalism or law enforcement - Stephen Battaglio TVGuide.com


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> One swallow does not a summer make
> 
> I refer you to the Fort Hood incident when a muslim army doctor went on a rampage and murdered his fellow soldiers. That was a  muslim acting in accordance to the Koran and hadiths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to when Christians do it following the Bible? Or would you rather not talk about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets talk about it I have nothing to hide. Show a case in the last 50 years were a main stream Christian sect has caused a member to murder innocent people in the name of God, and has invoked God's name while doing it. Like Catholics, Protestants, Anglican, Methodists, Baptists etc.
> 
> This should be good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off what religion are you @Phoenall ?
> The Balkans war created a Serbian Warlord called Arkan, he was openly supported by the Serbian Orthodox Christian church in his massacres of Muslims.The "Tigers" would target Mosques and defiled some of the victims by cutting the orthodox cross on their bodies Bloody handiwork of Arkan World news The Observer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I though you are fascist goyim
> 
> 
> 
> My religion is unimportant and as for Bosnia were the muslims little angels who did no wrong. I have heard and seen what muslims were doing to anyone they caught, from gang rapes till the victim died  to beheadings. From people burnt to death to children eaten after cooking them. Now you were saying about  Main stream Christian sect that acts like the muslims do and scream god is good as they hack children to death...........
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this will not affect the good relations between the UK and Pakistan.
> 
> It is so sad that those little girls were abused like that. David Cameron strikes me as an honest guy. Under his watch, I have seen lots of child groomers getting busted.
> 
> You can read the full story by clicking on the link below but be warned: it is a very sordid tale.
> 
> ---
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/w...nd-were-sexually-abused-report-says.html?_r=1
> 
> 
> 
> you have no need to worry, the sensible Brits still hold a massive majority over the Fascist scum.  The Rotherham case is disgusting, 14000 acts of abuse over 16 years is inexcusable.But to put it into perspective using another horrifying stat, in 2011 there were 23,097 cases of sexual abuse reported in the UK.
> Did you ever watch dateline A Better Creep Trap Is Dateline NBC s pedophile series journalism or law enforcement - Stephen Battaglio TVGuide.com
Click to expand...




 And how many were done by perverted Pakistani muslim men that see white females  as easy meat. It is one thing to report the crime but another for the authorities to take action. How many centres of Pakistani muslim perversion have been uncovered to date, and if they all have 1400 victims how close to your 23,000 does it come ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this will not affect the good relations between the UK and Pakistan.
> 
> It is so sad that those little girls were abused like that. David Cameron strikes me as an honest guy. Under his watch, I have seen lots of child groomers getting busted.
> 
> You can read the full story by clicking on the link below but be warned: it is a very sordid tale.
> 
> ---
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/w...nd-were-sexually-abused-report-says.html?_r=1
> 
> 
> 
> you have no need to worry, the sensible Brits still hold a massive majority over the Fascist scum.  The Rotherham case is disgusting, 14000 acts of abuse over 16 years is inexcusable.But to put it into perspective using another horrifying stat, in 2011 there were 23,097 cases of sexual abuse reported in the UK.
> Did you ever watch dateline A Better Creep Trap Is Dateline NBC s pedophile series journalism or law enforcement - Stephen Battaglio TVGuide.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how many were done by perverted Pakistani muslim men that see white females  as easy meat. It is one thing to report the crime but another for the authorities to take action. How many centres of Pakistani muslim perversion have been uncovered to date, and if they all have 1400 victims how close to your 23,000 does it come ?
Click to expand...

You really are a thick goy. 1400 divided by 16 years = an average of 87.5 abuse victims per year in this case in Rotheram. The 23000 victims of abuse was in one year.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this will not affect the good relations between the UK and Pakistan.
> 
> It is so sad that those little girls were abused like that. David Cameron strikes me as an honest guy. Under his watch, I have seen lots of child groomers getting busted.
> 
> You can read the full story by clicking on the link below but be warned: it is a very sordid tale.
> 
> ---
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/w...nd-were-sexually-abused-report-says.html?_r=1
> 
> 
> 
> you have no need to worry, the sensible Brits still hold a massive majority over the Fascist scum.  The Rotherham case is disgusting, 14000 acts of abuse over 16 years is inexcusable.But to put it into perspective using another horrifying stat, in 2011 there were 23,097 cases of sexual abuse reported in the UK.
> Did you ever watch dateline A Better Creep Trap Is Dateline NBC s pedophile series journalism or law enforcement - Stephen Battaglio TVGuide.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how many were done by perverted Pakistani muslim men that see white females  as easy meat. It is one thing to report the crime but another for the authorities to take action. How many centres of Pakistani muslim perversion have been uncovered to date, and if they all have 1400 victims how close to your 23,000 does it come ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a thick goy. 1400 divided by 16 years = an average of 87.5 abuse victims per year in this case in Rotheram. The 23000 victims of abuse was in one year.
Click to expand...





 Who said that the 1400 individuals were spread over 16 years, link please to substantiate this. They could have all been done in 4 years. But you did not answer my question how many of the reported sexual abuse claims were by muslims ?


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall,

You do not seem to have grasp of geopolitics. You need to know few things:

1. Pakistan was created by coercion by Brits. Britain continues to provide support to Jihadis who cross into India to launch terrorist attacks. 
2. The strongest supporter of Pakistan Army in the US is the Jewish Lobby which enabled it to gain billions of dollars of free weapons.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many people are using this to push an anti Muslim agenda.
> In fact, it's a given sections of Muslims with serious issues, and from specific parts of Pakistan.
> Saying it's "Muslims" is very much like saying all white people smash car windows to steal your stereo, when it's white drug abusers who did it.
> The people with a hate agenda don't really give a flying shit about the abuse, more using it to bash Muslims.
> That makes them pathetic little turds, not far from being as bad as the bastards that committed these nasty crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is widespread across all Pakistan, and it is not just small numbers from one part of Pakistan at all. Not all the men arrested were Pakistani muslims, some were Somali muslims, Iraqi muslims, Afghani muslims, Palestinian muslims  and Saudi muslims.  The standing total of arrests stands at over 500 to date out of a population of adult male muslims of 300,000, an alarming figure when you consider that the indigenous numbers are under 20, and the Jews are 1. Or in percentage terms 0.5% of all adult muslims in the UK are child rapists, while adult Jewish men are 0.00000001%, Catholic priests 0.0000001% and indigenous 0.000000000001 %. Clearly an eye opener for those of a humanitarian POV, and makes you wonder why the crime was covered up for 12 years. Nothing to do with hate of muslims at all just hate of their religion that commands then to act like this to prove they are "emulating" the perfect muslim.  Unless you have lived with this for the last 20 years then you don't know what it has been like. The threats of violence if you try and intervene, the beatings, gang rapes, torture and threat of arrest if you don't shut up and move away.
Click to expand...


Religion has little to do with this pedophilia.It's not about "emulating" the prophet - it's about horribly abusing children for money. Many Muslims in the community were disgusted, horrified and angered.  These men will not have many friends or supporters.

According to the news:Rotherham Child Sex Abuse Men Not Pakistanis are to Blame - Yahoo News UK


> The expose of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham this week found that 1,400 children were subjected to appalling abuse over a period of 16 years. The victims identified in the inquiry carried out by Professor Alexis Jay were as young as 11, and the majority were female. The perpetrators were described as being *almost exclusively of Pakistani heritage.*



That means a small number might have been Muslims from elsewhere or not Muslim at all.

I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.  

The Muslim population in the UK, in 2011 was 2,786,635 (according to wikipedia).  Are you claiming only 300,000 of those are male?

According to 1stEthical Charitable Trust
_Whilst the national ratio was 49% : 51% in favour of women, Muslim men outnumbered women 52% : 48%_


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall,
> 
> You do not seem to have grasp of geopolitics. You need to know few things:
> 
> 1. Pakistan was created by coercion by Brits. Britain continues to provide support to Jihadis who cross into India to launch terrorist attacks.
> 2. The strongest supporter of Pakistan Army in the US is the Jewish Lobby which enabled it to gain billions of dollars of free weapons.






 Pakistan was created by ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM and at least 10 million innocent people died before Britain caved in. Britain has never provided any support for the ISLAMONAZI terrorists and is actively fighting against them.
 Here is a definitive article that explains it all
History of Pakistan - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


By 1946, the British had neither the will, nor the financial resources or military power, to hold India any longer. Political deadlock ensued in the Constituent Assembly, and the British Prime Minister, Clement Attlee, sent a cabinet mission to India to mediate the situation. When the talks broke down, Attlee appointed Louis Mountbatten as India's last viceroy, to negotiate the independence of Pakistan and India and immediate British withdrawal.
Mountbatten, of imperial blood and a world war admiral, handled the problem as a campaign. Ignorant of the complex ground realities in British India,[_citation needed_] he brought forward the date of transfer of power and told Gandhi and Nehru that if they did not accept division there would be civil war in his opinion[76] and he would rather consider handing over power to individual provinces and the rulers of princely states. This forced the hands of Congress leaders and the "Independence of India Act 1947" provided for the two dominions of Pakistan and India to become independent on the 14 and 15 August 1947 respectively


On August 1947, the British Empire divided the British Indian Empire into two independent and sovereign countries, India and Pakistan. Immediately after the independence, both nations joined the British Commonwealth. The independence of India and Pakistan created the inter-religious violence of such magnitude that exchange of population along religious lines became a necessity in each country.
More than two million people migrated across the new borders and more than one hundred thousand died in the spate of communal violence, that spread even beyond these provinces. Major violence erupted following the division of Punjab, Bengal, and Kashmir which escalated into leading to the first war between India and Pakistan. With assistance and further United Nations (UN) and Soviet Union's involvement ended the war but it became a hitherto unresolved Kashmir dispute.
Following the independence, the Pakistan became involved in continuous territorial disputes with India (in east) over Kashmir and Bengal and with the Afghanistan (in west) over the tribal line. Its political history has been characterized by authoritarian military rule and the brief democratic competition between right-wing conservatives and left-wing parties throughout its history.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many people are using this to push an anti Muslim agenda.
> In fact, it's a given sections of Muslims with serious issues, and from specific parts of Pakistan.
> Saying it's "Muslims" is very much like saying all white people smash car windows to steal your stereo, when it's white drug abusers who did it.
> The people with a hate agenda don't really give a flying shit about the abuse, more using it to bash Muslims.
> That makes them pathetic little turds, not far from being as bad as the bastards that committed these nasty crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is widespread across all Pakistan, and it is not just small numbers from one part of Pakistan at all. Not all the men arrested were Pakistani muslims, some were Somali muslims, Iraqi muslims, Afghani muslims, Palestinian muslims  and Saudi muslims.  The standing total of arrests stands at over 500 to date out of a population of adult male muslims of 300,000, an alarming figure when you consider that the indigenous numbers are under 20, and the Jews are 1. Or in percentage terms 0.5% of all adult muslims in the UK are child rapists, while adult Jewish men are 0.00000001%, Catholic priests 0.0000001% and indigenous 0.000000000001 %. Clearly an eye opener for those of a humanitarian POV, and makes you wonder why the crime was covered up for 12 years. Nothing to do with hate of muslims at all just hate of their religion that commands then to act like this to prove they are "emulating" the perfect muslim.  Unless you have lived with this for the last 20 years then you don't know what it has been like. The threats of violence if you try and intervene, the beatings, gang rapes, torture and threat of arrest if you don't shut up and move away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion has little to do with this pedophilia.It's not about "emulating" the prophet - it's about horribly abusing children for money. Many Muslims in the community were disgusted, horrified and angered.  These men will not have many friends or supporters.
> 
> According to the news:Rotherham Child Sex Abuse Men Not Pakistanis are to Blame - Yahoo News UK
> 
> 
> 
> The expose of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham this week found that 1,400 children were subjected to appalling abuse over a period of 16 years. The victims identified in the inquiry carried out by Professor Alexis Jay were as young as 11, and the majority were female. The perpetrators were described as being *almost exclusively of Pakistani heritage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That means a small number might have been Muslims from elsewhere or not Muslim at all.
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> The Muslim population in the UK, in 2011 was 2,786,635 (according to wikipedia).  Are you claiming only 300,000 of those are male?
> 
> According to 1stEthical Charitable Trust
> _Whilst the national ratio was 49% : 51% in favour of women, Muslim men outnumbered women 52% : 48%_
Click to expand...





 You know those demographics that team Palestine is so fond of forcing down everyones throats, well in the case of muslim families the unit has 7 parts. This is one mother, one father and 5 children so to find the numbers of adult muslim men you divide the total population by 7 for an approximate number. So using the accepted fornula we get an adult male population of all muslims of 398,090.   Your second report is correct in as much as it is divided purely on sex and does not account for age, the terms used as misleading and should be males and females not men and women.
The reports of the court cases spoke of the men coming from different parts of Pakistan because the crimes were not centred on just Rotherham, but were nationwide. And the various areas attracted immigrants from all parts of Pakistan,


----------



## I.P.Freely

@Phoenall the Goy   
How many of those wonderful Pakistani migrant  were recruited as commonwealth citizens by the NHS in the 60s? Which government was in power and who was the minister of health responsible for the recruitment?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many people are using this to push an anti Muslim agenda.
> In fact, it's a given sections of Muslims with serious issues, and from specific parts of Pakistan.
> Saying it's "Muslims" is very much like saying all white people smash car windows to steal your stereo, when it's white drug abusers who did it.
> The people with a hate agenda don't really give a flying shit about the abuse, more using it to bash Muslims.
> That makes them pathetic little turds, not far from being as bad as the bastards that committed these nasty crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is widespread across all Pakistan, and it is not just small numbers from one part of Pakistan at all. Not all the men arrested were Pakistani muslims, some were Somali muslims, Iraqi muslims, Afghani muslims, Palestinian muslims  and Saudi muslims.  The standing total of arrests stands at over 500 to date out of a population of adult male muslims of 300,000, an alarming figure when you consider that the indigenous numbers are under 20, and the Jews are 1. Or in percentage terms 0.5% of all adult muslims in the UK are child rapists, while adult Jewish men are 0.00000001%, Catholic priests 0.0000001% and indigenous 0.000000000001 %. Clearly an eye opener for those of a humanitarian POV, and makes you wonder why the crime was covered up for 12 years. Nothing to do with hate of muslims at all just hate of their religion that commands then to act like this to prove they are "emulating" the perfect muslim.  Unless you have lived with this for the last 20 years then you don't know what it has been like. The threats of violence if you try and intervene, the beatings, gang rapes, torture and threat of arrest if you don't shut up and move away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion has little to do with this pedophilia.It's not about "emulating" the prophet - it's about horribly abusing children for money. Many Muslims in the community were disgusted, horrified and angered.  These men will not have many friends or supporters.
> 
> According to the news:Rotherham Child Sex Abuse Men Not Pakistanis are to Blame - Yahoo News UK
> 
> 
> 
> The expose of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham this week found that 1,400 children were subjected to appalling abuse over a period of 16 years. The victims identified in the inquiry carried out by Professor Alexis Jay were as young as 11, and the majority were female. The perpetrators were described as being *almost exclusively of Pakistani heritage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That means a small number might have been Muslims from elsewhere or not Muslim at all.
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> The Muslim population in the UK, in 2011 was 2,786,635 (according to wikipedia).  Are you claiming only 300,000 of those are male?
> 
> According to 1stEthical Charitable Trust
> _Whilst the national ratio was 49% : 51% in favour of women, Muslim men outnumbered women 52% : 48%_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know those demographics that team Palestine is so fond of forcing down everyones throats, well in the case of muslim families the unit has 7 parts. This is one mother, one father and 5 children so to find the numbers of adult muslim men you divide the total population by 7 for an approximate number. So using the accepted fornula we get an adult male population of all muslims of 398,090.   Your second report is correct in as much as it is divided purely on sex and does not account for age, the terms used as misleading and should be males and females not men and women.
> The reports of the court cases spoke of the men coming from different parts of Pakistan because the crimes were not centred on just Rotherham, but were nationwide. And the various areas attracted immigrants from all parts of Pakistan,
Click to expand...

more from Team Goy's fascist  BNP playbook .It is a yok like you that makes it easy foe an atheist jew like me  to understand why the Torah says we were chosen.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> @Phoenall the Goy
> How many of those wonderful Pakistani migrant  were recruited as commonwealth citizens by the NHS in the 60s? Which government was in power and who was the minister of health responsible for the recruitment?





 Does not prove your claim, just makes you look foolish


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many people are using this to push an anti Muslim agenda.
> In fact, it's a given sections of Muslims with serious issues, and from specific parts of Pakistan.
> Saying it's "Muslims" is very much like saying all white people smash car windows to steal your stereo, when it's white drug abusers who did it.
> The people with a hate agenda don't really give a flying shit about the abuse, more using it to bash Muslims.
> That makes them pathetic little turds, not far from being as bad as the bastards that committed these nasty crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is widespread across all Pakistan, and it is not just small numbers from one part of Pakistan at all. Not all the men arrested were Pakistani muslims, some were Somali muslims, Iraqi muslims, Afghani muslims, Palestinian muslims  and Saudi muslims.  The standing total of arrests stands at over 500 to date out of a population of adult male muslims of 300,000, an alarming figure when you consider that the indigenous numbers are under 20, and the Jews are 1. Or in percentage terms 0.5% of all adult muslims in the UK are child rapists, while adult Jewish men are 0.00000001%, Catholic priests 0.0000001% and indigenous 0.000000000001 %. Clearly an eye opener for those of a humanitarian POV, and makes you wonder why the crime was covered up for 12 years. Nothing to do with hate of muslims at all just hate of their religion that commands then to act like this to prove they are "emulating" the perfect muslim.  Unless you have lived with this for the last 20 years then you don't know what it has been like. The threats of violence if you try and intervene, the beatings, gang rapes, torture and threat of arrest if you don't shut up and move away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion has little to do with this pedophilia.It's not about "emulating" the prophet - it's about horribly abusing children for money. Many Muslims in the community were disgusted, horrified and angered.  These men will not have many friends or supporters.
> 
> According to the news:Rotherham Child Sex Abuse Men Not Pakistanis are to Blame - Yahoo News UK
> 
> 
> 
> The expose of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham this week found that 1,400 children were subjected to appalling abuse over a period of 16 years. The victims identified in the inquiry carried out by Professor Alexis Jay were as young as 11, and the majority were female. The perpetrators were described as being *almost exclusively of Pakistani heritage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That means a small number might have been Muslims from elsewhere or not Muslim at all.
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> The Muslim population in the UK, in 2011 was 2,786,635 (according to wikipedia).  Are you claiming only 300,000 of those are male?
> 
> According to 1stEthical Charitable Trust
> _Whilst the national ratio was 49% : 51% in favour of women, Muslim men outnumbered women 52% : 48%_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know those demographics that team Palestine is so fond of forcing down everyones throats, well in the case of muslim families the unit has 7 parts. This is one mother, one father and 5 children so to find the numbers of adult muslim men you divide the total population by 7 for an approximate number. So using the accepted fornula we get an adult male population of all muslims of 398,090.   Your second report is correct in as much as it is divided purely on sex and does not account for age, the terms used as misleading and should be males and females not men and women.
> The reports of the court cases spoke of the men coming from different parts of Pakistan because the crimes were not centred on just Rotherham, but were nationwide. And the various areas attracted immigrants from all parts of Pakistan,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more from Team Goy's fascist  BNP playbook .It is a yok like you that makes it easy foe an atheist jew like me  to understand why the Torah says we were chosen.
Click to expand...






 So no comment on the facts of the cases just personal abuse and incitement. Is that the best you can do


----------



## Indofred

Coyote said:


> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.



You didn't look very hard.
Apart from my local knowledge, something most posters here don't have, I'm backed up by facts.

Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Exploitation in Rotherham 1997 ndash 2013 Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council



> In Rotherham, the majority of known perpetrators were of
> Pakistani heritage including the five men convicted in 2010



It also mentions similar crimes by Roma men.

BBC News - The fear of being seen as racist



> Prof Alexis Jay's harrowing report revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage



Come on, Coyote, that's pretty basic stuff, but I do have the advantage of living in that area for many years, and knowing the streets we're talking about, as well as the idiot left wing mentality that infested RMBC.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't look very hard.
> Apart from my local knowledge, something most posters here don't have, I'm backed up by facts.
> 
> Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Exploitation in Rotherham 1997 ndash 2013 Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, the majority of known perpetrators were of
> Pakistani heritage including the five men convicted in 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also mentions similar crimes by Roma men.
> 
> BBC News - The fear of being seen as racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof Alexis Jay's harrowing report revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Coyote, that's pretty basic stuff, but I do have the advantage of living in that area for many years, and knowing the streets we're talking about, as well as the idiot left wing mentality that infested RMBC.
Click to expand...





 The muslims that migrated to London come from many different parts of Pakistan, and settled in different parts of the city. The muslims in Leeds come from different parts of Pakistan to those who live in Rotherham or Rochdale or Oxford etc. They tended to stay in family/regional groups when they came here. They are so insular that they don't even integrate with other Pakistani regional groups, and you will find many large towns and cities have different enclaves in different parts from different parts of Pakistan, each with its own Mosque.


----------



## Coyote

Indofred said:


> Once again, I have to be honest, regardless of who it upsets.
> In my home area, Rotherham, the largest immigrant group is easily Pakistanis, and I didn't like the vast majority of the ones I met.
> That doesn't mean I hated them, or even had anything against them, but they were almost always trouble to deal with, to the point I was always too busy if a Pakistani called me to do a job.
> Indians, Chinese and other ethnic groups tended to be a bit fussy, but they were paying for work so I had no objection, but Pakistanis were always a pain in the fucking arse, always wanting a discount on the agreed price or two extra jobs doing for free.
> One silly fucker told me he wanted to use my ladders to get a bed into the loft and the man on the phone had promised I would do it.
> I explained I was the man on the phone and gave him a fuck off tablet.
> "Get fucked", or "fuck off" were common phrases I would utter as I walked out of the door. Much as it was very probably racists of me to deliberately turn down the work, it wasn't worth wasting the fuel going to their place, only for them to attempt to rip me off.
> Now I've had a good rant and the daft fuckers on the forum will have some nice anti Muslim ammunition, all the other Muslims I dealt with were fine, with no serious problems at all.
> *There are cultural issues here, not religious ones.*



Exactly


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> You know those demographics that team Palestine is so fond of forcing down everyones throats, well in the case of muslim families the unit has 7 parts. This is one mother, one father and 5 children so to find the numbers of adult muslim men you divide the total population by 7 for an approximate number. So using the accepted fornula we get an adult male population of all muslims of 398,090.   Your second report is correct in as much as it is divided purely on sex and does not account for age, the terms used as misleading and should be males and females not men and women.



This is all guesswork on your part Phoenall - back it up.  Of course some of that number - male and female, will be children - but you also have teens, grown children who are unmarried with no offspring, etc.



> The reports of the court cases spoke of the men coming from different parts of Pakistan because the crimes were not centred on just Rotherham, but were nationwide. And the various areas attracted immigrants from all parts of Pakistan,



Can you provide links to support this (unbiased sources)?  Tying the perpetrators to where they came from?


----------



## Coyote

Indofred said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't look very hard.
> Apart from my local knowledge, something most posters here don't have, I'm backed up by facts.
> 
> Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Exploitation in Rotherham 1997 ndash 2013 Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, the majority of known perpetrators were of
> Pakistani heritage including the five men convicted in 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also mentions similar crimes by Roma men.
> 
> BBC News - The fear of being seen as racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof Alexis Jay's harrowing report revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Coyote, that's pretty basic stuff, but I do have the advantage of living in that area for many years, and knowing the streets we're talking about, as well as the idiot left wing mentality that infested RMBC.
Click to expand...


That wasn't the point I made - I found material (and quoted material) that clearly indicated the men were overwelmingly of Pakistani origin.  What I couldn't find was anything indicating where in Pakistan they came from (so nothing that could support either the claim they came from one region of Pakistan or all over Pakistan) -- what is clear though is they were almost all Pakistani.  Unfortunately I can't download the report on this computer so I'll have to look at it later


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't look very hard.
> Apart from my local knowledge, something most posters here don't have, I'm backed up by facts.
> 
> Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Exploitation in Rotherham 1997 ndash 2013 Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, the majority of known perpetrators were of
> Pakistani heritage including the five men convicted in 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also mentions similar crimes by Roma men.
> 
> BBC News - The fear of being seen as racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof Alexis Jay's harrowing report revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Coyote, that's pretty basic stuff, but I do have the advantage of living in that area for many years, and knowing the streets we're talking about, as well as the idiot left wing mentality that infested RMBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The muslims that migrated to London come from many different parts of Pakistan, and settled in different parts of the city. *The muslims in Leeds come from different parts of Pakistan to those who live in Rotherham or Rochdale or Oxford etc. They tended to stay in family/regional groups when they came here. *They are so insular that they don't even integrate with other Pakistani regional groups, and you will find many large towns and cities have different enclaves in different parts from different parts of Pakistan, each with its own Mosque.
Click to expand...


That makes sense and it's typical of immigrant patterns.  So that would support that the Rotherham traffickers came from the same area then.


----------



## boedicca

I.P.Freely said:


> @Phoenall the Goy
> How many of those wonderful Pakistani migrant  were recruited as commonwealth citizens by the NHS in the 60s? Which government was in power and who was the minister of health responsible for the recruitment?



Considering the ages of the molesters, pretty much none.


----------



## boedicca

I read an article yesterday in which the writer mentioned how the mainstream press in the UK is calling this an "Asian" community issue.  Nowhere else are Pakistanis called Asian...  It looks like a deflection to not medieval Islamic culture as a root cause of the problem.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy
> How many of those wonderful Pakistani migrant  were recruited as commonwealth citizens by the NHS in the 60s? Which government was in power and who was the minister of health responsible for the recruitment?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> Does not prove your claim, just makes you look foolish
> 
> 
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy . The answer you are dodging is the Conservative Minister for Health and well known Marxist that recruited the Commonwealth Pakistani's to work in the NHS was non other than Enoch rivers of blood Powell
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know those demographics that team Palestine is so fond of forcing down everyones throats, well in the case of muslim families the unit has 7 parts. This is one mother, one father and 5 children so to find the numbers of adult muslim men you divide the total population by 7 for an approximate number. So using the accepted fornula we get an adult male population of all muslims of 398,090.   Your second report is correct in as much as it is divided purely on sex and does not account for age, the terms used as misleading and should be males and females not men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all guesswork on your part Phoenall - back it up.  Of course some of that number - male and female, will be children - but you also have teens, grown children who are unmarried with no offspring, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reports of the court cases spoke of the men coming from different parts of Pakistan because the crimes were not centred on just Rotherham, but were nationwide. And the various areas attracted immigrants from all parts of Pakistan,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you provide links to support this (unbiased sources)?  Tying the perpetrators to where they came from?
Click to expand...




 Nope it is in the CIA worldbook that clearly says that the average muslim household has 7 units, it also says that the average Christian household has 5 units. You also have elderly infirm people in that same 7 grouping. 


 I cant but the person who brought it up should be able too, as I said the perpetraters were from different parts of Pakistan and not all from the same area


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't look very hard.
> Apart from my local knowledge, something most posters here don't have, I'm backed up by facts.
> 
> Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Exploitation in Rotherham 1997 ndash 2013 Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, the majority of known perpetrators were of
> Pakistani heritage including the five men convicted in 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also mentions similar crimes by Roma men.
> 
> BBC News - The fear of being seen as racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof Alexis Jay's harrowing report revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Coyote, that's pretty basic stuff, but I do have the advantage of living in that area for many years, and knowing the streets we're talking about, as well as the idiot left wing mentality that infested RMBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The muslims that migrated to London come from many different parts of Pakistan, and settled in different parts of the city. *The muslims in Leeds come from different parts of Pakistan to those who live in Rotherham or Rochdale or Oxford etc. They tended to stay in family/regional groups when they came here. *They are so insular that they don't even integrate with other Pakistani regional groups, and you will find many large towns and cities have different enclaves in different parts from different parts of Pakistan, each with its own Mosque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense and it's typical of immigrant patterns.  So that would support that the Rotherham traffickers came from the same area then.
Click to expand...




 Not all as Rotherham has more than one muslim enclave, or as team Palestine likes to call them ghettos. My local town has 3 distinct muslim areas and the inhabitants come from at least 3 distinct areas, one being the Yemen making them full arab muslims. They look down on the Pakistani/Bangladeshi muslims as we would look down on a dog turd


----------



## Coyote

boedicca said:


> I read an article yesterday in which the writer mentioned how the mainstream press in the UK is calling this an "Asian" community issue.  Nowhere else are Pakistanis called Asian...  It looks like a deflection to not medieval Islamic culture as a root cause of the problem.



It's not a deflection - Pakistani's, Indians, are all called "Asians"  - child trafficking is not a religious issue - and religion is not the root cause.  Child trafficking occurs world wide, spans all religions - it just happens that in Rotherham, the Pakistani's are the perpetrator.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know those demographics that team Palestine is so fond of forcing down everyones throats, well in the case of muslim families the unit has 7 parts. This is one mother, one father and 5 children so to find the numbers of adult muslim men you divide the total population by 7 for an approximate number. So using the accepted fornula we get an adult male population of all muslims of 398,090.   Your second report is correct in as much as it is divided purely on sex and does not account for age, the terms used as misleading and should be males and females not men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all guesswork on your part Phoenall - back it up.  Of course some of that number - male and female, will be children - but you also have teens, grown children who are unmarried with no offspring, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reports of the court cases spoke of the men coming from different parts of Pakistan because the crimes were not centred on just Rotherham, but were nationwide. And the various areas attracted immigrants from all parts of Pakistan,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you provide links to support this (unbiased sources)?  Tying the perpetrators to where they came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it is in the CIA worldbook that clearly says that the average muslim household has 7 units, it also says that the average Christian household has 5 units. You also have elderly infirm people in that same 7 grouping.
Click to expand...


ok...I looked at The World Factbook - perhaps I'm missing it, but I don't see any breakdown of population demographics by religion.



> I cant but the person who brought it up should be able too, as I said the perpetraters were from different parts of Pakistan and not all from the same area



No info to back it up then.  Presumably from what you said about immigration patterns the Rotherham ring would be from the same area of Pakistan.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't look very hard.
> Apart from my local knowledge, something most posters here don't have, I'm backed up by facts.
> 
> Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Exploitation in Rotherham 1997 ndash 2013 Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, the majority of known perpetrators were of
> Pakistani heritage including the five men convicted in 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also mentions similar crimes by Roma men.
> 
> BBC News - The fear of being seen as racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof Alexis Jay's harrowing report revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Coyote, that's pretty basic stuff, but I do have the advantage of living in that area for many years, and knowing the streets we're talking about, as well as the idiot left wing mentality that infested RMBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The muslims that migrated to London come from many different parts of Pakistan, and settled in different parts of the city. *The muslims in Leeds come from different parts of Pakistan to those who live in Rotherham or Rochdale or Oxford etc. They tended to stay in family/regional groups when they came here. *They are so insular that they don't even integrate with other Pakistani regional groups, and you will find many large towns and cities have different enclaves in different parts from different parts of Pakistan, each with its own Mosque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense and it's typical of immigrant patterns.  So that would support that the Rotherham traffickers came from the same area then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all as Rotherham has more than one muslim enclave, or as team Palestine likes to call them ghettos. My local town has 3 distinct muslim areas and the inhabitants come from at least 3 distinct areas, one being the Yemen making them full arab muslims. They look down on the Pakistani/Bangladeshi muslims as we would look down on a dog turd
Click to expand...


Most people collect together based on shared culture/national origin more than religion so that isn't surprising.  Where I live we had many immigrant groups who came to mine - Ukrainian, Italian, Russian, German, etc.  We have a multitude of seperate churches for each group and enclaves where they settled depsite the fact they are all "Christian".


----------



## boedicca

Coyote said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article yesterday in which the writer mentioned how the mainstream press in the UK is calling this an "Asian" community issue.  Nowhere else are Pakistanis called Asian...  It looks like a deflection to not medieval Islamic culture as a root cause of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a deflection - Pakistani's, Indians, are all called "Asians"  - child trafficking is not a religious issue - and religion is not the root cause.  Child trafficking occurs world wide, spans all religions - it just happens that in Rotherham, the Pakistani's are the perpetrator.
Click to expand...


In the UK, Pakistanis have not commonly been called Asians.  This is a recent phenom to shield Islamic culture from the perpetuation of sexually abusing children.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Not all as Rotherham has more than one muslim enclave, or as team Palestine likes to call them ghettos. My local town has 3 distinct muslim areas and the inhabitants come from at least 3 distinct areas, one being the Yemen making them full arab muslims. They look down on the Pakistani/Bangladeshi muslims as we would look down on a dog turd



There are various Muslim groups in Rotherham, Pakistanis being by far the biggest.
Most areas where they've settled are not much shared by other Muslim groups.
You correctly said, other groups have settled in different areas, but those places are nothing like Eastwood and other Pakistani areas.


----------



## Indofred

boedicca said:


> I read an article yesterday in which the writer mentioned how the mainstream press in the UK is calling this an "Asian" community issue.  Nowhere else are Pakistanis called Asian...  It looks like a deflection to not medieval Islamic culture as a root cause of the problem.



Only if you're talking out of your arse.
"Asian", in the UK, commonly refers to Pakistanis, as well as many other groups.
However, in this case, it was used to deliberately hide their ethnic type.


----------



## Coyote

boedicca said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article yesterday in which the writer mentioned how the mainstream press in the UK is calling this an "Asian" community issue.  Nowhere else are Pakistanis called Asian...  It looks like a deflection to not medieval Islamic culture as a root cause of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a deflection - Pakistani's, Indians, are all called "Asians"  - child trafficking is not a religious issue - and religion is not the root cause.  Child trafficking occurs world wide, spans all religions - it just happens that in Rotherham, the Pakistani's are the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the UK, Pakistanis have not commonly been called Asians.  This is a recent phenom to shield Islamic culture from the perpetuation of sexually abusing children.
Click to expand...



I think you are wrong about that.  Just from reading literature from the UK (that is not recent literature) - they have long been referred to as Asian along with Indians - after all - it was once country under British dominion once.  What we refer to as "Asian" they refer to as Oriental (I think).


----------



## boedicca

Coyote said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article yesterday in which the writer mentioned how the mainstream press in the UK is calling this an "Asian" community issue.  Nowhere else are Pakistanis called Asian...  It looks like a deflection to not medieval Islamic culture as a root cause of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a deflection - Pakistani's, Indians, are all called "Asians"  - child trafficking is not a religious issue - and religion is not the root cause.  Child trafficking occurs world wide, spans all religions - it just happens that in Rotherham, the Pakistani's are the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the UK, Pakistanis have not commonly been called Asians.  This is a recent phenom to shield Islamic culture from the perpetuation of sexually abusing children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about that.  Just from reading literature from the UK (that is not recent literature) - they have long been referred to as Asian along with Indians - after all - it was once country under British dominion once.  What we refer to as "Asian" they refer to as Oriental (I think).
Click to expand...



That's not what I have observed in the British press I've read over the years.


----------



## Coyote

boedicca said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article yesterday in which the writer mentioned how the mainstream press in the UK is calling this an "Asian" community issue.  Nowhere else are Pakistanis called Asian...  It looks like a deflection to not medieval Islamic culture as a root cause of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a deflection - Pakistani's, Indians, are all called "Asians"  - child trafficking is not a religious issue - and religion is not the root cause.  Child trafficking occurs world wide, spans all religions - it just happens that in Rotherham, the Pakistani's are the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the UK, Pakistanis have not commonly been called Asians.  This is a recent phenom to shield Islamic culture from the perpetuation of sexually abusing children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about that.  Just from reading literature from the UK (that is not recent literature) - they have long been referred to as Asian along with Indians - after all - it was once country under British dominion once.  What we refer to as "Asian" they refer to as Oriental (I think).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I have observed in the British press I've read over the years.
Click to expand...


British Asian - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## boedicca

Coyote said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article yesterday in which the writer mentioned how the mainstream press in the UK is calling this an "Asian" community issue.  Nowhere else are Pakistanis called Asian...  It looks like a deflection to not medieval Islamic culture as a root cause of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a deflection - Pakistani's, Indians, are all called "Asians"  - child trafficking is not a religious issue - and religion is not the root cause.  Child trafficking occurs world wide, spans all religions - it just happens that in Rotherham, the Pakistani's are the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the UK, Pakistanis have not commonly been called Asians.  This is a recent phenom to shield Islamic culture from the perpetuation of sexually abusing children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about that.  Just from reading literature from the UK (that is not recent literature) - they have long been referred to as Asian along with Indians - after all - it was once country under British dominion once.  What we refer to as "Asian" they refer to as Oriental (I think).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I have observed in the British press I've read over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> British Asian - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


And if you look at the racial demographics of the UK, they break British Asian in to several categories.  If this distinction weren't important, they wouldn't have census categories for it. 


Asian or Asian British: IndianAsian or Asian British: PakistaniAsian or Asian British: BangladeshiAsian or Asian British: ChineseAsian or Asian British: Asian Other
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Demography of England - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

In this atrocious case of children being molested, the British press is going to great lengths to no identify the culture that enables such abuse.


----------



## Coyote

boedicca said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article yesterday in which the writer mentioned how the mainstream press in the UK is calling this an "Asian" community issue.  Nowhere else are Pakistanis called Asian...  It looks like a deflection to not medieval Islamic culture as a root cause of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a deflection - Pakistani's, Indians, are all called "Asians"  - child trafficking is not a religious issue - and religion is not the root cause.  Child trafficking occurs world wide, spans all religions - it just happens that in Rotherham, the Pakistani's are the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the UK, Pakistanis have not commonly been called Asians.  This is a recent phenom to shield Islamic culture from the perpetuation of sexually abusing children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about that.  Just from reading literature from the UK (that is not recent literature) - they have long been referred to as Asian along with Indians - after all - it was once country under British dominion once.  What we refer to as "Asian" they refer to as Oriental (I think).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I have observed in the British press I've read over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> British Asian - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you look at the racial demographics of the UK, they break British Asian in to several categories.  If this distinction weren't important, they wouldn't have census categories for it.
> 
> 
> Asian or Asian British: IndianAsian or Asian British: PakistaniAsian or Asian British: BangladeshiAsian or Asian British: ChineseAsian or Asian British: Asian Other
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Demography of England - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> In this atrocious case of children being molested, the British press is going to great lengths to no identify the culture that enables such abuse.
Click to expand...


They may break them down demographically but - in the end, they still catagorize thenm as Asian.

And, yes, I agree they don't identify the "culture" but in the end - is that important?  Are they representative of an entire culture?  I don't think so.  If you emphasized their culture - would you set off a witchhunt against innocents?  In the end - it doesn't matter what the media says - what matters is that the authorities don't turn a blind eye to the perpetrators because of their culture.


----------



## boedicca

Coyote said:


> They may break them down demographically but - in the end, they still catagorize thenm as Asian.
> 
> And, yes, I agree they don't identify the "culture" but in the end - is that important?  Are they representative of an entire culture?  I don't think so.  If you emphasized their culture - would you set off a witchhunt against innocents?  In the end - it doesn't matter what the media says - what matters is that the authorities don't turn a blind eye to the perpetrators because of their culture.



The authorities have turned a blind eye for years, which is part of the scandal.

The medieval side of Islam is the problem.  In a culture where women have no rights, girls are married off to old men, honor killings are an acceptable practice... child abuse is enabled.  Until the so-called (and incredibly silent) moderate Muslims rise up and repudiate radical and medieval Islam and Sharia law, such atrocities will be all too common.


----------



## Coyote

boedicca said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They may break them down demographically but - in the end, they still catagorize thenm as Asian.
> 
> And, yes, I agree they don't identify the "culture" but in the end - is that important?  Are they representative of an entire culture?  I don't think so.  If you emphasized their culture - would you set off a witchhunt against innocents?  In the end - it doesn't matter what the media says - what matters is that the authorities don't turn a blind eye to the perpetrators because of their culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities have turned a blind eye for years, which is part of the scandal.
> 
> The medieval side of Islam is the problem.  In a culture where women have no rights, girls are married off to old men, honor killings are an acceptable practice... child abuse is enabled.  Until the so-called (and incredibly silent) moderate Muslims rise up and repudiate radical and medieval Islam and Sharia law, such atrocities will be all too common.
Click to expand...


I disagree with that - child trafficking has no place in Islam and, frankly, occurs in ALL religions.  Child trafficking is about individual perversions, not religion.  There was an outpouring of disgust and anger from the local Muslim community when these traffickers were caught.  If authorities had not chosen to disregard culture/race and approached the local Muslim community it's quite likely that the perps might have been caught sooner.


----------



## boedicca

We're going to have to agree to disagree.  The abuse went on for 16 years without an outcry fro the community.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Only if you're talking out of your arse.
> "Asian", in the UK, commonly refers to Pakistanis, as well as many other groups.
> However, in this case, it was used to deliberately hide their ethnic type.



You have nailed the issue. The term Asian was used to deliberately hide their identity. This is the point I have been trying to hammer on people like Phoenall who seem to be hell bent on blaming innocent Muslims. There are very clear indicators showing the there is a support for fundamentalist faction of Islam among British political elites. It is this fundamentalist faction of Islam that commits horror which results in backlash against innocent Muslims. I do not see many British posters questioning their government's policies of supporting Jihad but I see many of them inciting violence against peaceful Muslims. This is very frustrating.


----------



## Noomi

Vikrant said:


> I hope this will not affect the good relations between the UK and Pakistan.
> 
> It is so sad that those little girls were abused like that. David Cameron strikes me as an honest guy. Under his watch, I have seen lots of child groomers getting busted.
> 
> You can read the full story by clicking on the link below but be warned: it is a very sordid tale.
> 
> ---
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/w...nd-were-sexually-abused-report-says.html?_r=1



More children have been abused in the Catholic Church.


----------



## Vikrant

Noomi said:


> More children have been abused in the Catholic Church.



It is so sad that we as humanity are failing to protect our children. Coming back to your post, just because Catholics are doing it does not excuse Pakistanis or Australians or anyone else.


----------



## Noomi

Vikrant said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> More children have been abused in the Catholic Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so sad that we as humanity are failing to protect our children. Coming back to your post, just because Catholics are doing it does not excuse Pakistanis or Australians or anyone else.
Click to expand...


Of course not - but abuse within the Church has been covered up for decades, and still is. Yet compared to these Pakistani guys, almost nothing is being done about it.


----------



## Vikrant

Noomi said:


> Of course not - but abuse within the Church has been covered up for decades, and still is. Yet compared to these Pakistani guys, almost nothing is being done about it.



Britain is a Christian Monarchy. So the interests of the church do override that of common population. So I will not be surprised if the church too is involved in gruesome acts like the one reported in the OP. The moral corruption among British elites is very deep rooted and that creates all sorts of possibilities for bad actors.


----------



## I.P.Freely

boedicca said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They may break them down demographically but - in the end, they still catagorize thenm as Asian.
> 
> And, yes, I agree they don't identify the "culture" but in the end - is that important?  Are they representative of an entire culture?  I don't think so.  If you emphasized their culture - would you set off a witchhunt against innocents?  In the end - it doesn't matter what the media says - what matters is that the authorities don't turn a blind eye to the perpetrators because of their culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities have turned a blind eye for years, which is part of the scandal.
> 
> The medieval side of Islam is the problem.  In a culture where women have no rights, girls are married off to old men, honor killings are an acceptable practice... child abuse is enabled.  Until the so-called (and incredibly silent) moderate Muslims rise up and repudiate radical and medieval Islam and Sharia law, such atrocities will be all too common.
Click to expand...

What like this* Muslims unite to condemn extreme depravity of child grooming in first UK-wide single sermon - Home News - UK - The Independent

I would add that until the catholic church removes the confessional and does not turn a blind eye to paedophile clergy *they will remain the premier religious child abusers in the world.


----------



## Indofred

I.P.Freely said:


> What like this* Muslims unite to condemn extreme depravity of child grooming in first UK-wide single sermon - Home News - UK - The Independent
> 
> I would add that until the catholic church removes the confessional and does not turn a blind eye to paedophile clergy *they will remain the premier religious child abusers in the world.



The truth is a minor detail to people who want to spread hate.
As for the Catholic church, they're making a start on sorting out their problems with priests who like to screw little boys.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Vikrant said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not - but abuse within the Church has been covered up for decades, and still is. Yet compared to these Pakistani guys, almost nothing is being done about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is a Christian Monarchy. So the interests of the church do override that of common population. So I will not be surprised if the church too is involved in gruesome acts like the one reported in the OP. The moral corruption among British elites is very deep rooted and that creates all sorts of possibilities for bad actors.
Click to expand...

just for your interest, if old jug head Charlie Windsor mounts the thrown he has stated publicly he wants to be known as "defender of all faiths". This sent a large tremor through the establishment and is the reason Madge has not retired.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Indofred said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> What like this* Muslims unite to condemn extreme depravity of child grooming in first UK-wide single sermon - Home News - UK - The Independent
> 
> I would add that until the catholic church removes the confessional and does not turn a blind eye to paedophile clergy *they will remain the premier religious child abusers in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is a minor detail to people who want to spread hate.
> As for the Catholic church, they're making a start on sorting out their problems with priests who like to screw little boys.
Click to expand...

they still have not defrocked Jimmy Savile Papal Knighthood could be posthumously removed by the Vatican over child abuse scandal - Mirror Online


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article yesterday in which the writer mentioned how the mainstream press in the UK is calling this an "Asian" community issue.  Nowhere else are Pakistanis called Asian...  It looks like a deflection to not medieval Islamic culture as a root cause of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a deflection - Pakistani's, Indians, are all called "Asians"  - child trafficking is not a religious issue - and religion is not the root cause.  Child trafficking occurs world wide, spans all religions - it just happens that in Rotherham, the Pakistani's are the perpetrator.
Click to expand...




 It is a deflection as the British see Chinese, Japanese, Malay, Vietnamese and Thai as Asians, and they are not the rapists. It has been a problem for many years due to Political Correctness not allowing the media to state Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Afghani, Somali, Iraqi and of course arab when dealing with muslim criminals. The Asian community is up in arms over the fact and see it as a racist slur against them by the last Labour neo Marxist government


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy
> How many of those wonderful Pakistani migrant  were recruited as commonwealth citizens by the NHS in the 60s? Which government was in power and who was the minister of health responsible for the recruitment?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> Does not prove your claim, just makes you look foolish
> 
> 
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy . The answer you are dodging is the Conservative Minister for Health and well known Marxist that recruited the Commonwealth Pakistani's to work in the NHS was non other than Enoch rivers of blood Powell
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Until you stop being a RACIST PRICK I will not reply to your insulting incitement but will report it as RACIST INCITEMENT


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know those demographics that team Palestine is so fond of forcing down everyones throats, well in the case of muslim families the unit has 7 parts. This is one mother, one father and 5 children so to find the numbers of adult muslim men you divide the total population by 7 for an approximate number. So using the accepted fornula we get an adult male population of all muslims of 398,090.   Your second report is correct in as much as it is divided purely on sex and does not account for age, the terms used as misleading and should be males and females not men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all guesswork on your part Phoenall - back it up.  Of course some of that number - male and female, will be children - but you also have teens, grown children who are unmarried with no offspring, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reports of the court cases spoke of the men coming from different parts of Pakistan because the crimes were not centred on just Rotherham, but were nationwide. And the various areas attracted immigrants from all parts of Pakistan,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you provide links to support this (unbiased sources)?  Tying the perpetrators to where they came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it is in the CIA worldbook that clearly says that the average muslim household has 7 units, it also says that the average Christian household has 5 units. You also have elderly infirm people in that same 7 grouping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok...I looked at The World Factbook - perhaps I'm missing it, but I don't see any breakdown of population demographics by religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant but the person who brought it up should be able too, as I said the perpetraters were from different parts of Pakistan and not all from the same area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No info to back it up then.  Presumably from what you said about immigration patterns the Rotherham ring would be from the same area of Pakistan.
Click to expand...





 Try this then

Muslim Statistics Population - WikiIslam
UK MUSLIM DEMOGRAPHICS C-RE8-02527 - Telegraph


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't look very hard.
> Apart from my local knowledge, something most posters here don't have, I'm backed up by facts.
> 
> Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Exploitation in Rotherham 1997 ndash 2013 Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, the majority of known perpetrators were of
> Pakistani heritage including the five men convicted in 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also mentions similar crimes by Roma men.
> 
> BBC News - The fear of being seen as racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof Alexis Jay's harrowing report revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Coyote, that's pretty basic stuff, but I do have the advantage of living in that area for many years, and knowing the streets we're talking about, as well as the idiot left wing mentality that infested RMBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The muslims that migrated to London come from many different parts of Pakistan, and settled in different parts of the city. *The muslims in Leeds come from different parts of Pakistan to those who live in Rotherham or Rochdale or Oxford etc. They tended to stay in family/regional groups when they came here. *They are so insular that they don't even integrate with other Pakistani regional groups, and you will find many large towns and cities have different enclaves in different parts from different parts of Pakistan, each with its own Mosque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense and it's typical of immigrant patterns.  So that would support that the Rotherham traffickers came from the same area then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all as Rotherham has more than one muslim enclave, or as team Palestine likes to call them ghettos. My local town has 3 distinct muslim areas and the inhabitants come from at least 3 distinct areas, one being the Yemen making them full arab muslims. They look down on the Pakistani/Bangladeshi muslims as we would look down on a dog turd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people collect together based on shared culture/national origin more than religion so that isn't surprising.  Where I live we had many immigrant groups who came to mine - Ukrainian, Italian, Russian, German, etc.  We have a multitude of seperate churches for each group and enclaves where they settled depsite the fact they are all "Christian".
Click to expand...





 Did they segregate themselves to the point that you felt in danger when you passed close to "their part of town" run along their laws and culture. If the answer is NO then you don't understand how muslims work. They are against integration and bridge building, they just want to rule and be top dog. In the UK we had Italian, Jamaican, Chinese, Jewish,  Polish and Hungarian enclaves that soon became integrated into society through work and outside interests. The muslims refuse to integrate at all, we had a Hindu elected as chairman of a local social club because he mixed with the other members and brought his family to functions. He did not consume alcohol but did not demand that it be banned while he was in there, he drank tea, coffee and fruit juice so spending money in the club. He stood his round and would happily carry pints of beer to the other members. He and his family were invited to functions such as weddings, birthdays, engagements and funerals and he never looked out of place.
 The muslims on the other hand hated the British so much they shunned everything. A well respected muslim were I worked died suddenly from an undiagnosed illness and we asked if we could show our respects to his family and attend the funeral. personal friends of his even asked his daughter what would be appropriate for the non muslims to do under the sad circumstances. The family became very nasty and aggressive to the extent that we felt fearful for our safety when they screamed that no infidels would defile the mosque at any time and that they would beat the crap out of any of his friends from work that turned up. So we all went to the pub for a drink in his memory.  


THAT IS THE DIFFERENCE


----------



## Vikrant

It is a blog but it got some interesting information if true. 



> Prime Minister David Cameron has indicated that he is considering granting the border patrol new powers to seize passports from suspected jihadists, and introducing of a ban on travelling abroad to fight with IS. A government source has told the media: "We are considering measures to keep the country safe in the face of an increased threat level from Islamist extremism.
> "The areas include making it harder for potential foreign fighters to travel abroad by making it easier to remove their passports through additional temporary seizure powers at the border.
> "We are also looking at stopping British citizens from re-entering the country if they are suspected of terrorist activity abroad.



UK Special Forces Move Into London As Govt Fears Mumbai-Style Terrorist Spectacular


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't look very hard.
> Apart from my local knowledge, something most posters here don't have, I'm backed up by facts.
> 
> Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Exploitation in Rotherham 1997 ndash 2013 Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, the majority of known perpetrators were of
> Pakistani heritage including the five men convicted in 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also mentions similar crimes by Roma men.
> 
> BBC News - The fear of being seen as racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof Alexis Jay's harrowing report revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Coyote, that's pretty basic stuff, but I do have the advantage of living in that area for many years, and knowing the streets we're talking about, as well as the idiot left wing mentality that infested RMBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The muslims that migrated to London come from many different parts of Pakistan, and settled in different parts of the city. *The muslims in Leeds come from different parts of Pakistan to those who live in Rotherham or Rochdale or Oxford etc. They tended to stay in family/regional groups when they came here. *They are so insular that they don't even integrate with other Pakistani regional groups, and you will find many large towns and cities have different enclaves in different parts from different parts of Pakistan, each with its own Mosque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense and it's typical of immigrant patterns.  So that would support that the Rotherham traffickers came from the same area then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all as Rotherham has more than one muslim enclave, or as team Palestine likes to call them ghettos. My local town has 3 distinct muslim areas and the inhabitants come from at least 3 distinct areas, one being the Yemen making them full arab muslims. They look down on the Pakistani/Bangladeshi muslims as we would look down on a dog turd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people collect together based on shared culture/national origin more than religion so that isn't surprising.  Where I live we had many immigrant groups who came to mine - Ukrainian, Italian, Russian, German, etc.  We have a multitude of seperate churches for each group and enclaves where they settled depsite the fact they are all "Christian".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they segregate themselves to the point that you felt in danger when you passed close to "their part of town" run along their laws and culture. If the answer is NO then you don't understand how muslims work. They are against integration and bridge building, they just want to rule and be top dog. In the UK we had Italian, Jamaican, Chinese, Jewish,  Polish and Hungarian enclaves that soon became integrated into society through work and outside interests. The muslims refuse to integrate at all, we had a Hindu elected as chairman of a local social club because he mixed with the other members and brought his family to functions. He did not consume alcohol but did not demand that it be banned while he was in there, he drank tea, coffee and fruit juice so spending money in the club. He stood his round and would happily carry pints of beer to the other members. He and his family were invited to functions such as weddings, birthdays, engagements and funerals and he never looked out of place.
> The muslims on the other hand hated the British so much they shunned everything. A well respected muslim were I worked died suddenly from an undiagnosed illness and we asked if we could show our respects to his family and attend the funeral. personal friends of his even asked his daughter what would be appropriate for the non muslims to do under the sad circumstances. The family became very nasty and aggressive to the extent that we felt fearful for our safety when they screamed that no infidels would defile the mosque at any time and that they would beat the crap out of any of his friends from work that turned up. So we all went to the pub for a drink in his memory.
> 
> 
> THAT IS THE DIFFERENCE
Click to expand...


We have Muslim communities and enclaves.  I've never felt uncomfortable nor have I been made to feel uncomfortable when going through them.  Of course that is in the US.

The funny thing is, your claim "the Muslims hate the British" runs counter to a number of public opinion polls that conclude that Britain's Muslim community is more "British than the Brits" and feel themselves very much to be British.

That casts in doubt much of what you claim....and makes me wonder, what really is the difference?


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know those demographics that team Palestine is so fond of forcing down everyones throats, well in the case of muslim families the unit has 7 parts. This is one mother, one father and 5 children so to find the numbers of adult muslim men you divide the total population by 7 for an approximate number. So using the accepted fornula we get an adult male population of all muslims of 398,090.   Your second report is correct in as much as it is divided purely on sex and does not account for age, the terms used as misleading and should be males and females not men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all guesswork on your part Phoenall - back it up.  Of course some of that number - male and female, will be children - but you also have teens, grown children who are unmarried with no offspring, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reports of the court cases spoke of the men coming from different parts of Pakistan because the crimes were not centred on just Rotherham, but were nationwide. And the various areas attracted immigrants from all parts of Pakistan,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you provide links to support this (unbiased sources)?  Tying the perpetrators to where they came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it is in the CIA worldbook that clearly says that the average muslim household has 7 units, it also says that the average Christian household has 5 units. You also have elderly infirm people in that same 7 grouping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok...I looked at The World Factbook - perhaps I'm missing it, but I don't see any breakdown of population demographics by religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant but the person who brought it up should be able too, as I said the perpetraters were from different parts of Pakistan and not all from the same area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No info to back it up then.  Presumably from what you said about immigration patterns the Rotherham ring would be from the same area of Pakistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this then
> 
> Muslim Statistics Population - WikiIslam
> UK MUSLIM DEMOGRAPHICS C-RE8-02527 - Telegraph
Click to expand...


I don't trust WikiIslam as a source - it's recognized Islamophobic.

The Telegraph article gives a lot of interesting census statistics but I don't see how it applies to this incident.  It doesn't support the allegation that the Rotherham sex trafficking ring (or other similar criminal rings) come from all over Pakistan or one area of Pakistan.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find anything anywhere that states where they came from in Pakistan so for all we know they could have come from all over or they could have come from primarily one region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't look very hard.
> Apart from my local knowledge, something most posters here don't have, I'm backed up by facts.
> 
> Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Exploitation in Rotherham 1997 ndash 2013 Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, the majority of known perpetrators were of
> Pakistani heritage including the five men convicted in 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also mentions similar crimes by Roma men.
> 
> BBC News - The fear of being seen as racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof Alexis Jay's harrowing report revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Coyote, that's pretty basic stuff, but I do have the advantage of living in that area for many years, and knowing the streets we're talking about, as well as the idiot left wing mentality that infested RMBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The muslims that migrated to London come from many different parts of Pakistan, and settled in different parts of the city. *The muslims in Leeds come from different parts of Pakistan to those who live in Rotherham or Rochdale or Oxford etc. They tended to stay in family/regional groups when they came here. *They are so insular that they don't even integrate with other Pakistani regional groups, and you will find many large towns and cities have different enclaves in different parts from different parts of Pakistan, each with its own Mosque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense and it's typical of immigrant patterns.  So that would support that the Rotherham traffickers came from the same area then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all as Rotherham has more than one muslim enclave, or as team Palestine likes to call them ghettos. My local town has 3 distinct muslim areas and the inhabitants come from at least 3 distinct areas, one being the Yemen making them full arab muslims. They look down on the Pakistani/Bangladeshi muslims as we would look down on a dog turd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people collect together based on shared culture/national origin more than religion so that isn't surprising.  Where I live we had many immigrant groups who came to mine - Ukrainian, Italian, Russian, German, etc.  We have a multitude of seperate churches for each group and enclaves where they settled depsite the fact they are all "Christian".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they segregate themselves to the point that you felt in danger when you passed close to "their part of town" run along their laws and culture. If the answer is NO then you don't understand how muslims work. They are against integration and bridge building, they just want to rule and be top dog. In the UK we had Italian, Jamaican, Chinese, Jewish,  Polish and Hungarian enclaves that soon became integrated into society through work and outside interests. The muslims refuse to integrate at all, we had a Hindu elected as chairman of a local social club because he mixed with the other members and brought his family to functions. He did not consume alcohol but did not demand that it be banned while he was in there, he drank tea, coffee and fruit juice so spending money in the club. He stood his round and would happily carry pints of beer to the other members. He and his family were invited to functions such as weddings, birthdays, engagements and funerals and he never looked out of place.
> The muslims on the other hand hated the British so much they shunned everything. A well respected muslim were I worked died suddenly from an undiagnosed illness and we asked if we could show our respects to his family and attend the funeral. personal friends of his even asked his daughter what would be appropriate for the non muslims to do under the sad circumstances. The family became very nasty and aggressive to the extent that we felt fearful for our safety when they screamed that no infidels would defile the mosque at any time and that they would beat the crap out of any of his friends from work that turned up. So we all went to the pub for a drink in his memory.
> 
> 
> THAT IS THE DIFFERENCE
Click to expand...

Codswallop
@Phoenall the Goy


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know those demographics that team Palestine is so fond of forcing down everyones throats, well in the case of muslim families the unit has 7 parts. This is one mother, one father and 5 children so to find the numbers of adult muslim men you divide the total population by 7 for an approximate number. So using the accepted fornula we get an adult male population of all muslims of 398,090.   Your second report is correct in as much as it is divided purely on sex and does not account for age, the terms used as misleading and should be males and females not men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all guesswork on your part Phoenall - back it up.  Of course some of that number - male and female, will be children - but you also have teens, grown children who are unmarried with no offspring, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reports of the court cases spoke of the men coming from different parts of Pakistan because the crimes were not centred on just Rotherham, but were nationwide. And the various areas attracted immigrants from all parts of Pakistan,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you provide links to support this (unbiased sources)?  Tying the perpetrators to where they came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it is in the CIA worldbook that clearly says that the average muslim household has 7 units, it also says that the average Christian household has 5 units. You also have elderly infirm people in that same 7 grouping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok...I looked at The World Factbook - perhaps I'm missing it, but I don't see any breakdown of population demographics by religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant but the person who brought it up should be able too, as I said the perpetraters were from different parts of Pakistan and not all from the same area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No info to back it up then.  Presumably from what you said about immigration patterns the Rotherham ring would be from the same area of Pakistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this then
> 
> Muslim Statistics Population - WikiIslam
> UK MUSLIM DEMOGRAPHICS C-RE8-02527 - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't trust WikiIslam as a source - it's recognized Islamophobic.
> 
> The Telegraph article gives a lot of interesting census statistics but I don't see how it applies to this incident.  It doesn't support the allegation that the Rotherham sex trafficking ring (or other similar criminal rings) come from all over Pakistan or one area of Pakistan.
Click to expand...





 Take that up with the poster who claimed that the 1400 rapes were dome by pakistani muslims from one small part of Pakistan

the links show the demographics of the muslim family satellite


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know those demographics that team Palestine is so fond of forcing down everyones throats, well in the case of muslim families the unit has 7 parts. This is one mother, one father and 5 children so to find the numbers of adult muslim men you divide the total population by 7 for an approximate number. So using the accepted fornula we get an adult male population of all muslims of 398,090.   Your second report is correct in as much as it is divided purely on sex and does not account for age, the terms used as misleading and should be males and females not men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all guesswork on your part Phoenall - back it up.  Of course some of that number - male and female, will be children - but you also have teens, grown children who are unmarried with no offspring, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reports of the court cases spoke of the men coming from different parts of Pakistan because the crimes were not centred on just Rotherham, but were nationwide. And the various areas attracted immigrants from all parts of Pakistan,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you provide links to support this (unbiased sources)?  Tying the perpetrators to where they came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it is in the CIA worldbook that clearly says that the average muslim household has 7 units, it also says that the average Christian household has 5 units. You also have elderly infirm people in that same 7 grouping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok...I looked at The World Factbook - perhaps I'm missing it, but I don't see any breakdown of population demographics by religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant but the person who brought it up should be able too, as I said the perpetraters were from different parts of Pakistan and not all from the same area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No info to back it up then.  Presumably from what you said about immigration patterns the Rotherham ring would be from the same area of Pakistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this then
> 
> Muslim Statistics Population - WikiIslam
> UK MUSLIM DEMOGRAPHICS C-RE8-02527 - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't trust WikiIslam as a source - it's recognized Islamophobic.
> 
> The Telegraph article gives a lot of interesting census statistics but I don't see how it applies to this incident.  It doesn't support the allegation that the Rotherham sex trafficking ring (or other similar criminal rings) come from all over Pakistan or one area of Pakistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that up with the poster who claimed that the 1400 rapes were dome by pakistani muslims from one small part of Pakistan
> 
> the links show the demographics of the muslim family satellite
Click to expand...


I took it up with both of you - there is no evidence either way


----------



## Indofred

The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.

The truth is simple.
There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies. 
All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.


----------



## Vikrant

This thread is based on a news article by NY Times. I have taken great care as to not hurt people's sensibilities. Beyond that, facts do need to be reported as they are. I do not think death penalty is warranted for drug pushing crimes; such espousal is simply barbaric. I do believe that those Pakistanis who committed horrific crimes against little girls should be punished with lengthy prison time. The cause of Islamic fundamentalism in UK goes beyond simple PCness. Islamic fundamentalists have strong support base within UK elites. This is the root cause of the problem.


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Take that up with the poster who claimed that the 1400 rapes were dome by pakistani muslims from one small part of Pakistan
> 
> the links show the demographics of the muslim family satellite



I do not agree with you on gross generalizing Muslim community. However, it is impossible to miss the fundamental point: the ensuing embarrassment (perceived) was not brought forth by media/people who are discussing it. The responsibility for the embarrassment lies solely on the perpetrators. Albeit, I do not think an ordinary Muslim who has nothing to do with this crime has any cause for embarrassment. This is a problem which needs to be discussed. That is what we are doing. 

Muslims particularly Pakistanis are angels and they are not on the scrutiny here; it is the perpetrators and their enablers.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.






 And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
Click to expand...

@Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> And *if* the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. .



And if it isn't, you blame a lot of innocent people for nothing.
The brand of Islam people from the tribal regions of Pakistan follow is far too extreme for my tastes but, even after contact with that group, I have insufficient evidence to draw that conclusion.
However, there's no argument about one thing, there is a problem subgroup, just we don't really know how big it is.
My dentist was a Pakistani, and a very nice chap. One day, a Pakistani lady collapsed in the surgery, so I walked her home in order to make sure she was safe as she may well have fainted again.
At the end of her road, she asked me to stop and turn around as her family would have gone mad if she'd been seen with a white non Muslim - she was unaware of my religion.
Muslims in this country would have thanked me and made sure I was fed and watered before I was allowed out of the house.
The point being, Muslims are very different from each other.


----------



## Indofred

Do you want to know what really gets me about the idiotic OP and the moronic mod?
Instead of wanting to solve the problem of child abuse, they prefer to use these kids to promote hatred of Muslims, not try to solve the real problems in the UK.
There's no argument, there have been several Asian gangs at this, most appear to be from Pakistani families, but we can't ignore all other groups guilty of crimes, just to promote our favourite reason to hate.
Just to make it clear, I'm accusing the OP. moronic mod and supports of not caring about child abuse, or at least putting the problem second to scoring political points.
The lot are almost as disgusting as the bastards that actually committed the crimes, and the political idiots that hid them in fear of supposed racism.


----------



## Coyote

Indofred said:


> Do you want to know what really gets me about the idiotic OP and the moronic mod?
> Instead of wanting to solve the problem of child abuse, they prefer to use these kids to promote hatred of Muslims, not try to solve the real problems in the UK.
> There's no argument, there have been several Asian gangs at this, most appear to be from Pakistani families, but we can't ignore all other groups guilty of crimes, just to promote our favourite reason to hate.
> Just to make it clear, I'm accusing the OP. moronic mod and supports of not caring about child abuse, or at least putting the problem second to scoring political points.
> The lot are almost as disgusting as the bastards that actually committed the crimes, *and the political idiots that hid them in fear of supposed racism*.




Agree - the police should not be hindered by "political correctness" in pursuing this - if they had not been, this could have been closed down far sooner.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Do you want to know what really gets me about the idiotic OP and the moronic mod?
> Instead of wanting to solve the problem of child abuse, they prefer to use these kids to promote hatred of Muslims, not try to solve the real problems in the UK.
> There's no argument, there have been several Asian gangs at this, most appear to be from Pakistani families, but we can't ignore all other groups guilty of crimes, just to promote our favourite reason to hate.
> Just to make it clear, I'm accusing the OP. moronic mod and supports of not caring about child abuse, or at least putting the problem second to scoring political points.
> The lot are almost as disgusting as the bastards that actually committed the crimes, and the political idiots that hid them in fear of supposed racism.



There is hatred on this forum. You are part of that hate brigade. I have seen your hateful comments about Jews in the past. You have calmed down a bit lately. But nevertheless, you are nothing but a two bit hater. Don't pretend otherwise. My complaint is against British elites who allow Islamic terrorists/criminals to flourish in Britain. 

You have contributed one good point and that is we should identify the perpetrators accurately. Other than that you have wasted the bandwidth. 

If you want to discuss the topic objectively, do so or else stay out.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
Click to expand...





 North East why were do you live Scotland


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> North East why were do you live Scotland



Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know what really gets me about the idiotic OP and the moronic mod?
> Instead of wanting to solve the problem of child abuse, they prefer to use these kids to promote hatred of Muslims, not try to solve the real problems in the UK.
> There's no argument, there have been several Asian gangs at this, most appear to be from Pakistani families, but we can't ignore all other groups guilty of crimes, just to promote our favourite reason to hate.
> Just to make it clear, I'm accusing the OP. moronic mod and supports of not caring about child abuse, or at least putting the problem second to scoring political points.
> The lot are almost as disgusting as the bastards that actually committed the crimes, and the political idiots that hid them in fear of supposed racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is hatred on this forum. You are part of that hate brigade. I have seen your hateful comments about Jews in the past. You have calmed down a bit lately. But nevertheless, you are nothing but a two bit hater. Don't pretend otherwise. My complaint is against British elites who allow Islamic terrorists/criminals to flourish in Britain.
> 
> You have contributed one good point and that is we should identify the perpetrators accurately. Other than that you have wasted the bandwidth.
> 
> If you want to discuss the topic objectively, do so or else stay out.
Click to expand...


I don't really do hate, but I do post the odd tongue in cheek post/thread designed to show the stupidity of the Muslim haters.
Of course, these people are far too stupid to see the point, but I got the idea you were more intelligent than that.
However, the major issue here, apart from the filthy crimes and filthy criminals, is how the bastards managed to get away with it for so long, and I know the answer to that.
The idiotic left wing ideals that infested RMBC, and a lot of other bits of England.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> I don't really do hate, but I do post the odd tongue in cheek post/thread designed to show the stupidity of the Muslim haters.
> Of course, these people are far too stupid to see the point, but I got the idea you were more intelligent than that.
> However, the major issue here, apart from the filthy crimes and filthy criminals, is how the bastards managed to get away with it for so long, and I know the answer to that.
> The idiotic left wing ideals that infested RMBC, and a lot of other bits of England.



What I am trying to say is that it is more than just the left wing colluding with these jihadis/criminals. I strongly believe that these guys have support within the British government. May be the intelligence agencies? I do not know. I am just trying to understand this mess. The problem of course is not going to go away by bashing Muslims or even Pakistanis. The problem will only go away by locking these jihadis/criminals and their enablers.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
Click to expand...




 Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know what really gets me about the idiotic OP and the moronic mod?
> Instead of wanting to solve the problem of child abuse, they prefer to use these kids to promote hatred of Muslims, not try to solve the real problems in the UK.
> There's no argument, there have been several Asian gangs at this, most appear to be from Pakistani families, but we can't ignore all other groups guilty of crimes, just to promote our favourite reason to hate.
> Just to make it clear, I'm accusing the OP. moronic mod and supports of not caring about child abuse, or at least putting the problem second to scoring political points.
> The lot are almost as disgusting as the bastards that actually committed the crimes, and the political idiots that hid them in fear of supposed racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is hatred on this forum. You are part of that hate brigade. I have seen your hateful comments about Jews in the past. You have calmed down a bit lately. But nevertheless, you are nothing but a two bit hater. Don't pretend otherwise. My complaint is against British elites who allow Islamic terrorists/criminals to flourish in Britain.
> 
> You have contributed one good point and that is we should identify the perpetrators accurately. Other than that you have wasted the bandwidth.
> 
> If you want to discuss the topic objectively, do so or else stay out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really do hate, but I do post the odd tongue in cheek post/thread designed to show the stupidity of the Muslim haters.
> Of course, these people are far too stupid to see the point, but I got the idea you were more intelligent than that.
> However, the major issue here, apart from the filthy crimes and filthy criminals, is how the bastards managed to get away with it for so long, and I know the answer to that.
> The idiotic left wing ideals that infested RMBC, and a lot of other bits of England.
Click to expand...




 Don't forget the positive RACISM that was in play all during the lefts reign of power. The promotion of unsuitable people just because of their race/religion that led to major problems when push came to shove. Remember the curt case when the muslim police officer was promoted above his abilities and he sued the force because he was shown to be incapable of doing the job.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
Click to expand...

@Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?


----------



## Indofred

Edit - I fucked up the post quotes


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Don't forget the positive RACISM that was in play all during the lefts reign of power. The promotion of unsuitable people just because of their race/religion that led to major problems when push came to shove. Remember the curt case when the muslim police officer was promoted above his abilities and he sued the force because he was shown to be incapable of doing the job.



Did I suggest otherwise?


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> What I am trying to say is that it is more than just the left wing colluding with these jihadis/criminals. I strongly believe that these guys have support within the British government. May be the intelligence agencies? I do not know. I am just trying to understand this mess. The problem of course is not going to go away by bashing Muslims or even Pakistanis. *The problem will only go away by locking these jihadis/criminals and their enablers.*



I'm unsure the idiot left actually colluded with these bastards, more tried to ignore it. Of course, that doesn't make them any less guilty, just more stupid.
As for government and intel, who knows what they get up to and, most importantly, why?


Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
Click to expand...


Something wrong somewhere. The quotes keep fucking up


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
Click to expand...


Fuck a duck; you're gay as well as stupid.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
Click to expand...





Rochdale by any chance......................................


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the positive RACISM that was in play all during the lefts reign of power. The promotion of unsuitable people just because of their race/religion that led to major problems when push came to shove. Remember the curt case when the muslim police officer was promoted above his abilities and he sued the force because he was shown to be incapable of doing the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I suggest otherwise?
Click to expand...




 Just clarifying your post for those that don't live in the UK


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck; you're gay as well as stupid.
Click to expand...




 Nope just on medication that means I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage


----------



## fanger

Do they stop you at the airport for carrying Nitro Glycerin?


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck; you're gay as well as stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just on medication that means I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
Click to expand...

Ah, just as weak in body as you are in mind.
Sorted.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
Click to expand...


Unlikely - it's hard being a cowboy in Rochdale.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
Click to expand...

@Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Do they stop you at the airport for carrying Nitro Glycerin?





No just for setting of the scanners with my implants


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck; you're gay as well as stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just on medication that means I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, just as weak in body as you are in mind.
> Sorted.
Click to expand...





 Are you a doctor to make that diagnosis, or are you just an immature ISLAMONAZI


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlikely - it's hard being a cowboy in Rochdale.
Click to expand...





Cowboy builder or Cowboy car salesman ?


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
Click to expand...





Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they stop you at the airport for carrying Nitro Glycerin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just for setting of the scanners with my implants
Click to expand...

Well Yok you should got C cups instead of D cups then you would not bump into the machine.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The UK needs to deball and hang every last one of these pieces of shit.

Next the UK needs to ban islam and deport all muslims.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
Click to expand...

@Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph


----------



## Indofred

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
Click to expand...


and Gary Glitter
And Jimmy Savile
And Rolf Harris
and many more white rapists ... but that doesn't suit the racist idiots because they aren't Muslims.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck; you're gay as well as stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just on medication that means I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, just as weak in body as you are in mind.
> Sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a doctor to make that diagnosis, or are you just an immature ISLAMONAZI
Click to expand...




> I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage



I don't think a medical qualification is required in this case.


----------



## irosie91

there is a science----   ANTHROPOLOGY----some people cannot tolerate the FACT---that various "peoples"    do-----
different things-----that can be described by intelligent observant persons -----called  ANTHROPOLOGISTS  and  SOCIOLOGISTS    and even  CRIMMINOLOGISTS.     There are categories and kinds of crime  which actually do "happen" -
as a cultural phenomenon------amongst this or that "culture". 

In my town of the past-----MAFIA ----was associated with
SICILIAN background.     MAFIA  did  "protection thuggery"--
they "shook down"   various business interests.     The behavior actually existed and was based on some of the
cultural issues of SICILY---from way back.    In London---
Pakistanis are involved in being pimps-----as a manifestation
of cultural issues ----from way back----face facts freddie


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they stop you at the airport for carrying Nitro Glycerin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just for setting of the scanners with my implants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Yok you should got C cups instead of D cups then you would not bump into the machine.
Click to expand...




 Not those implants, I leave them for ignorant secular Jews that are anti semitic Nazis.   Mine are titanium and set of scanners in shops.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
Click to expand...






 Still a long of the numbers of your new friends the ISLAMONAZI CHILD RAPISTS,  over 500 have been arrested now with it seems another 250 to come.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Gary Glitter
> And Jimmy Savile
> And Rolf Harris
> and many more white rapists ... but that doesn't suit the racist idiots because they aren't Muslims.
Click to expand...







 And still a long way short of the numbers of ISLAMONAZI RACIST CHILD RAPISTS. One gang raped 1400 girls repeatedly, how many between them did those you named manage to rape .......................... ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck; you're gay as well as stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just on medication that means I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, just as weak in body as you are in mind.
> Sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a doctor to make that diagnosis, or are you just an immature ISLAMONAZI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think a medical qualification is required in this case.
Click to expand...





 Don't you then what are my medical problems ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Indofred said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Gary Glitter
> And Jimmy Savile
> And Rolf Harris
> and many more white rapists ... but that doesn't suit the racist idiots because they aren't Muslims.
Click to expand...

I concur, this inquiry into the cover up of historic child sex abuse in London is very similar to Rotheram  apart from the volume of abused children is greater and no Muslims were involved.
Westminster child abuse scandal Lord Mayor of London Fiona Woolf replaces Baroness Butler-Sloss as inquiry head - Crime - UK - The Independent


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck; you're gay as well as stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just on medication that means I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, just as weak in body as you are in mind.
> Sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a doctor to make that diagnosis, or are you just an immature ISLAMONAZI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think a medical qualification is required in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you then what are my medical problems ?
Click to expand...

@Phoenal the Goy, Dyslexia ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

irosie91 said:


> there is a science----   ANTHROPOLOGY----some people cannot tolerate the FACT---that various "peoples"    do-----
> different things-----that can be described by intelligent observant persons -----called  ANTHROPOLOGISTS  and  SOCIOLOGISTS    and even  CRIMMINOLOGISTS.     There are categories and kinds of crime  which actually do "happen" -
> as a cultural phenomenon------amongst this or that "culture".
> 
> In my town of the past-----MAFIA ----was associated with
> SICILIAN background.     MAFIA  did  "protection thuggery"--
> they "shook down"   various business interests.     The behavior actually existed and was based on some of the
> cultural issues of SICILY---from way back.    In London---
> Pakistanis are involved in being pimps-----as a manifestation
> of cultural issues ----from way back----face facts freddie


Codswallop.
The people who controlled pimping in London for decades were Jewish Bernie Silver, the catholic Sicilian/Maltese Messina Brothers and the Catholic Maltese Big Frank Mifsud Bernie Silver - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91

I.P.Freely said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a science----   ANTHROPOLOGY----some people cannot tolerate the FACT---that various "peoples"    do-----
> different things-----that can be described by intelligent observant persons -----called  ANTHROPOLOGISTS  and  SOCIOLOGISTS    and even  CRIMMINOLOGISTS.     There are categories and kinds of crime  which actually do "happen" -
> as a cultural phenomenon------amongst this or that "culture".
> 
> In my town of the past-----MAFIA ----was associated with
> SICILIAN background.     MAFIA  did  "protection thuggery"--
> they "shook down"   various business interests.     The behavior actually existed and was based on some of the
> cultural issues of SICILY---from way back.    In London---
> Pakistanis are involved in being pimps-----as a manifestation
> of cultural issues ----from way back----face facts freddie
> 
> 
> 
> Codswallop.
> The people who controlled pimping in London for decades were Jewish Bernie Silver, the catholic Sicilian/Maltese Messina Brothers and the Catholic Maltese Big Frank Mifsud Bernie Silver - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



idiot response-----I did not suggest that Pakistanis had the 
MONOPOLY------in fact Sicilians did not have the monopoly
on   PROTECTION rackets in  the USA   either.  -----gee you are dim.            It is clear that attempts to lure little "white"  girls into prostitution has become a Pakistani thing-----not at all surprising when one considers  cultural attitudes held by
Pakistani men regarding  little "white"  girls.      I learned about
it from Pakistanis-----long ago when I was young and working with lots of educated Pakistani and Indian muslims who were new immigrants to the USA---------that  "white free meat"  idea does and did really exist in the ethos of that particular
GROUP


----------



## I.P.Freely

irosie91 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a science----   ANTHROPOLOGY----some people cannot tolerate the FACT---that various "peoples"    do-----
> different things-----that can be described by intelligent observant persons -----called  ANTHROPOLOGISTS  and  SOCIOLOGISTS    and even  CRIMMINOLOGISTS.     There are categories and kinds of crime  which actually do "happen" -
> as a cultural phenomenon------amongst this or that "culture".
> 
> In my town of the past-----MAFIA ----was associated with
> SICILIAN background.     MAFIA  did  "protection thuggery"--
> they "shook down"   various business interests.     The behavior actually existed and was based on some of the
> cultural issues of SICILY---from way back.    In London---
> Pakistanis are involved in being pimps-----as a manifestation
> of cultural issues ----from way back----face facts freddie
> 
> 
> 
> Codswallop.
> The people who controlled pimping in London for decades were Jewish Bernie Silver, the catholic Sicilian/Maltese Messina Brothers and the Catholic Maltese Big Frank Mifsud Bernie Silver - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> idiot response-----I did not suggest that Pakistanis had the
> MONOPOLY------in fact Sicilians did not have the monopoly
> on   PROTECTION rackets in  the USA   either.  -----gee you are dim.            It is clear that attempts to lure little "white"  girls into prostitution has become a Pakistani thing-----not at all surprising when one considers  cultural attitudes held by
> Pakistani men regarding  little "white"  girls.      I learned about
> it from Pakistanis-----long ago when I was young and working with lots of educated Pakistani and Indian muslims who were new immigrants to the USA---------that  "white free meat"  idea does and did really exist in the ethos of that particular
> GROUP
Click to expand...

Claptrap, if you want to look at a culture steeped in prostitution look no further than the Jews, it goes back to the old testicle.Why did you not mention that racist ?. Prostitution in Israel Myth vs reality


----------



## Vikrant

I would request people to calm down and think objectively. We are talking about 1400 underage girls who were forced into prostitution. Police knew about it. Civil officers knew about it. Yet, it continued for years and years. You cannot simply blame this one on Pakistanis. There is more there than meets the eyes. You cannot blame this on lefties either. I do not buy that authorities did not do anything just because of racial sensibilities. We will need to think out of box to get to the bottom of this. 

May be there was corruption involved. May be these guys (rapists) were the assets of the British intelligence agencies. Call me cynical but when it comes to British government, I have serious trust deficit. They have been doing fishy things for way too long. 

---



> Over time, older men were introduced to the girls, while the boys faded away. Soon they were getting rides in real cars, and were offered vodka and marijuana. One man in particular, a Pakistani twice her age and the leader of the group, flattered her and bought her drinks and even a mobile phone. Lucy liked him.



http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/02/w...0902&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=46309869&_r&_r=0


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Gary Glitter
> And Jimmy Savile
> And Rolf Harris
> and many more white rapists ... but that doesn't suit the racist idiots because they aren't Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur, this inquiry into the cover up of historic child sex abuse in London is very similar to Rotheram  apart from the volume of abused children is greater and no Muslims were involved.
> Westminster child abuse scandal Lord Mayor of London Fiona Woolf replaces Baroness Butler-Sloss as inquiry head - Crime - UK - The Independent
Click to expand...





 I believe that the people found guilty as a result of this inquiry will face much stiffer penalties than those faced by the racist Pakistani muslim men, once again making a mockery of the British justice system. Rolf Harris received a custodial sentence that will mean he will die in prison, why did the filth of Pakistan get 2 years .


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck; you're gay as well as stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just on medication that means I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, just as weak in body as you are in mind.
> Sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a doctor to make that diagnosis, or are you just an immature ISLAMONAZI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think a medical qualification is required in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you then what are my medical problems ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenal the Goy, Dyslexia ?
Click to expand...






 Only marginal which is why I use a spell corrector


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a science----   ANTHROPOLOGY----some people cannot tolerate the FACT---that various "peoples"    do-----
> different things-----that can be described by intelligent observant persons -----called  ANTHROPOLOGISTS  and  SOCIOLOGISTS    and even  CRIMMINOLOGISTS.     There are categories and kinds of crime  which actually do "happen" -
> as a cultural phenomenon------amongst this or that "culture".
> 
> In my town of the past-----MAFIA ----was associated with
> SICILIAN background.     MAFIA  did  "protection thuggery"--
> they "shook down"   various business interests.     The behavior actually existed and was based on some of the
> cultural issues of SICILY---from way back.    In London---
> Pakistanis are involved in being pimps-----as a manifestation
> of cultural issues ----from way back----face facts freddie
> 
> 
> 
> Codswallop.
> The people who controlled pimping in London for decades were Jewish Bernie Silver, the catholic Sicilian/Maltese Messina Brothers and the Catholic Maltese Big Frank Mifsud Bernie Silver - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...





 Yes back in the day, now it is ISLAMONAZI gangs that control prostitution, drugs, guns and justice


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Gary Glitter
> And Jimmy Savile
> And Rolf Harris
> and many more white rapists ... but that doesn't suit the racist idiots because they aren't Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur, this inquiry into the cover up of historic child sex abuse in London is very similar to Rotheram  apart from the volume of abused children is greater and no Muslims were involved.
> Westminster child abuse scandal Lord Mayor of London Fiona Woolf replaces Baroness Butler-Sloss as inquiry head - Crime - UK - The Independent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the people found guilty as a result of this inquiry will face much stiffer penalties than those faced by the racist Pakistani muslim men, once again making a mockery of the British justice system. Rolf Harris received a custodial sentence that will mean he will die in prison, why did the filth of Pakistan get 2 years .
Click to expand...

More racist  Codswallop from @Phoenall the Goy. BBC News - Rochdale grooming trial Nine men jailed


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck; you're gay as well as stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just on medication that means I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, just as weak in body as you are in mind.
> Sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a doctor to make that diagnosis, or are you just an immature ISLAMONAZI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think a medical qualification is required in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you then what are my medical problems ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenal the Goy, Dyslexia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only marginal which is why I use a spell corrector
Click to expand...

Yok I think you are very marginal


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls



The right wing morons on this site, see the quoted post, want to make posters believe we deny the crimes, or even excuse them.
If fact, we simply wish to remove the lies these fucking morons use as extra ammunition; including the comparatively very high number of Muslims committing these crimes when compared to whites or other groups that do so.
Yes, there are gangs of Pakistanis, Muslims (if crap Muslims), but they are hardly representative of Muslims in general, the lie these utter cretins want to get out.
As I've said before - these extreme right wing fools are far more interesting in scoring points and fostering hate then they are the terrible experiences of these young girls.
They ignore the truth, making them as bad as the left wing idiots in Rotherham council that allowed it to happen in the first place.


----------



## Indofred

I.P.Freely said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Gary Glitter
> And Jimmy Savile
> And Rolf Harris
> and many more white rapists ... but that doesn't suit the racist idiots because they aren't Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur, this inquiry into the cover up of historic child sex abuse in London is very similar to Rotheram  apart from the volume of abused children is greater and no Muslims were involved.
> Westminster child abuse scandal Lord Mayor of London Fiona Woolf replaces Baroness Butler-Sloss as inquiry head - Crime - UK - The Independent
Click to expand...


That's before you even mention the large number of white perverts who go to Asia in order to fuck little children.
No one mentions that because it isn't against Muslims, but thousands of white guys do it.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> And still a long way short of the numbers of ISLAMONAZI RACIST CHILD RAPISTS. One gang raped 1400 girls repeatedly, how many between them did those you named manage to rape .......................... ? ? ? ? ? ?



Nice question.
Jimmy Savile, last I heard, managed about 450, or about a third as a whole gang of Muslim rapists.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Don't you then what are my medical problems ?



You're a moron - a medical term denoting an adult with a mental age of about 8–12.
Of course, the term isn't really used by the medical profession any more, but that doesn't mean you aren't a moron, just the medical profession are a little more subtle these days.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> I would request people to calm down and think objectively. We are talking about 1400 underage girls who were forced into prostitution. Police knew about it. Civil officers knew about it. Yet, it continued for years and years. You cannot simply blame this one on Pakistanis. There is more there than meets the eyes. You cannot blame this on lefties either. I do not buy that authorities did not do anything just because of racial sensibilities. We will need to think out of box to get to the bottom of this.
> 
> May be there was corruption involved. May be these guys (rapists) were the assets of the British intelligence agencies. Call me cynical but when it comes to British government, I have serious trust deficit. They have been doing fishy things for way too long.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over time, older men were introduced to the girls, while the boys faded away. Soon they were getting rides in real cars, and were offered vodka and marijuana. One man in particular, a Pakistani twice her age and the leader of the group, flattered her and bought her drinks and even a mobile phone. Lucy liked him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/02/w...0902&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=46309869&_r&_r=0
Click to expand...




I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Gary Glitter
> And Jimmy Savile
> And Rolf Harris
> and many more white rapists ... but that doesn't suit the racist idiots because they aren't Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur, this inquiry into the cover up of historic child sex abuse in London is very similar to Rotheram  apart from the volume of abused children is greater and no Muslims were involved.
> Westminster child abuse scandal Lord Mayor of London Fiona Woolf replaces Baroness Butler-Sloss as inquiry head - Crime - UK - The Independent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the people found guilty as a result of this inquiry will face much stiffer penalties than those faced by the racist Pakistani muslim men, once again making a mockery of the British justice system. Rolf Harris received a custodial sentence that will mean he will die in prison, why did the filth of Pakistan get 2 years .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More racist  Codswallop from @Phoenall the Goy. BBC News - Rochdale grooming trial Nine men jailed
Click to expand...




 Did you bother to read what you posted sunshine, as it states the 9 men complained about their trial being racist


The judge added: "One of the factors leading to that was the fact that they were not part of your community or religion.
"Some of you, when arrested, said it (the prosecution) was triggered by race. That is nonsense.
"What triggered this prosecution was your lust and greed."


Alias Yousaf claimed outside court that jury deliberations had been "breached".
He claimed comments on Twitter by the far-right group Infidels of Great Britain and the leader of the British National Party, Nick Griffin, showed they knew the men would be found guilty before the verdicts were delivered.
Mr Yousaf said: "We are left with no option but to conclude that the confidentiality of the jury's deliberations must have been breached."


His defence barrister, Simon Nichol, said his client "has objected from the start for being tried by an all white jury and subsequent events have confirmed his fears".
"He believes his convictions have nothing to do with justice but result from the faith and the race of the defendants

 Once again muslims that are not a race trying to use racism to get away with a serious crime.............


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the Newcastle brown alone, you post crap when you're pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Newcastle brown, prefer flavoured water or decaf tea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck; you're gay as well as stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just on medication that means I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, just as weak in body as you are in mind.
> Sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a doctor to make that diagnosis, or are you just an immature ISLAMONAZI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be careful of what I eat and drink, would not want to bleed out because I drank a bottle of Broon ale or ate some cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think a medical qualification is required in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you then what are my medical problems ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenal the Goy, Dyslexia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only marginal which is why I use a spell corrector
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yok I think you are very marginal
Click to expand...





 I KNOW that you are a RACIST and an ISLAMONAZI SCUM  so what do you have to say abouit that ?


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing morons on this site, see the quoted post, want to make posters believe we deny the crimes, or even excuse them.
> If fact, we simply wish to remove the lies these fucking morons use as extra ammunition; including the comparatively very high number of Muslims committing these crimes when compared to whites or other groups that do so.
> Yes, there are gangs of Pakistanis, Muslims (if crap Muslims), but they are hardly representative of Muslims in general, the lie these utter cretins want to get out.
> As I've said before - these extreme right wing fools are far more interesting in scoring points and fostering hate then they are the terrible experiences of these young girls.
> They ignore the truth, making them as bad as the left wing idiots in Rotherham council that allowed it to happen in the first place.
Click to expand...




 What LIES as we use the Koran, hadiths and the words of Islamic religious leaders as evidence.

 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions

 2) they acted in a racist manner because of their religious teachings

 3) they acted as if they had the police in their pockets and were untouchable

 4) the police would not do anything as they would be branded racists

 5) the crimes went on for 6 years under a left wing government with their full blessing

 6) the parents and concerned citizens were arrested for racism if they complained about the crimes

 7) the council and social services turned a blind eye to the crimes because of Political Correctness

 8) many Islamic leaders in the UK have preached racism and intolerance for the infidels, with some claiming white girls are "easy meat"


 Do you need any more truths to claim are racism and LIES.   Do you need to see a comparative list of crime per head of population to see the likelihood of the next child rapist to be a Pakistani muslims is going to be around 50 . Do you think that the indigenous cant read and do simple maths and see that 0.1% of muslim adult males have been arrested for child rape  while 0.000001% of indigenous adult males have been arrested. IN FACT YOU CAN ONLY COME UP WITH 10 NAMES FROM THE LAST 10 YEARS , WHILE IN THE SAME TIME SLOT OVER 100 PAKISTANI MUSLIMS HAVE BEEN NAMED. So were is the disparity in these truths that you claim are LIES. Face the facts the Pakistani muslims are or were organised into child grooming and rape gangs all over the country and now they have been stopped and the muslim communities don't like the bad press they received. No amount of damage limitation will work as the people are sick of the actions of muslims in the UK.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Gary Glitter
> And Jimmy Savile
> And Rolf Harris
> and many more white rapists ... but that doesn't suit the racist idiots because they aren't Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur, this inquiry into the cover up of historic child sex abuse in London is very similar to Rotheram  apart from the volume of abused children is greater and no Muslims were involved.
> Westminster child abuse scandal Lord Mayor of London Fiona Woolf replaces Baroness Butler-Sloss as inquiry head - Crime - UK - The Independent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's before you even mention the large number of white perverts who go to Asia in order to fuck little children.
> No one mentions that because it isn't against Muslims, but thousands of white guys do it.
Click to expand...





 And you can prove your clain of thousands can you, or was that a number plucked out of thin air


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still a long way short of the numbers of ISLAMONAZI RACIST CHILD RAPISTS. One gang raped 1400 girls repeatedly, how many between them did those you named manage to rape .......................... ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice question.
> Jimmy Savile, last I heard, managed about 450, or about a third as a whole gang of Muslim rapists.
Click to expand...




 Again your evidence for this claim, without evidence it is just an ISLAMONAZI LIE and an attempt at racist damage limitation.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you then what are my medical problems ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moron - a medical term denoting an adult with a mental age of about 8–12.
> Of course, the term isn't really used by the medical profession any more, but that doesn't mean you aren't a moron, just the medical profession are a little more subtle these days.
Click to expand...



 The trick of the beaten when you cant debate your way out of a wet paper bag insult the opposition with personal abuse. Seems that you are a beaten man and have lost face


----------



## I.P.Freely

Only marginal which is why I use a spell corrector[/QUOTE]Yok I think you are very marginal[/QUOTE]




I KNOW that you are a RACIST and an ISLAMONAZI SCUM  so what do you have to say abouit that ?[/QUOTE]@Phoenall  the Goy, I refer you to your post above nudnik.

Ps as a jewish atheist I find all religions to be a load of old bollocks.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Only marginal which is why I use a spell corrector


Yok I think you are very marginal[/QUOTE]




I KNOW that you are a RACIST and an ISLAMONAZI SCUM  so what do you have to say abouit that ?[/QUOTE]@Phoenall  the Goy, I refer you to your post above nudnik.

Ps as a jewish atheist I find all religions to be a load of old bollocks.[/QUOTE]



 Like all ISLAMONAZI RACIST SCUM you lie about your religion so you can be even more racist thinking that it gives you immunity. No such thing as a Jewish atheist, just as there is no such thing as a Christian atheist. So what are you a Jew, an atheiat or a lying muslim


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Gary Glitter
> And Jimmy Savile
> And Rolf Harris
> and many more white rapists ... but that doesn't suit the racist idiots because they aren't Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur, this inquiry into the cover up of historic child sex abuse in London is very similar to Rotheram  apart from the volume of abused children is greater and no Muslims were involved.
> Westminster child abuse scandal Lord Mayor of London Fiona Woolf replaces Baroness Butler-Sloss as inquiry head - Crime - UK - The Independent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's before you even mention the large number of white perverts who go to Asia in order to fuck little children.
> No one mentions that because it isn't against Muslims, but thousands of white guys do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can prove your clain of thousands can you, or was that a number plucked out of thin air
Click to expand...

@Phoenall the Yok,
PIE had its own magazine which they sent to their membership, estimated by the police to be above 25,000.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paedophile_Information_Exchange.http://www.itv.com/news/             

2013-09-29/fresh-concerns-over-british-child-sex-offenders-abroad/

Child sex tourism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only marginal which is why I use a spell corrector
> 
> 
> 
> Yok I think you are very marginal
Click to expand...





I KNOW that you are a RACIST and an ISLAMONAZI SCUM  so what do you have to say abouit that ?[/QUOTE]@Phoenall  the Goy, I refer you to your post above nudnik.

Ps as a jewish atheist I find all religions to be a load of old bollocks.[/QUOTE]



Like all ISLAMONAZI RACIST SCUM you lie about your religion so you can be even more racist thinking that it gives you immunity. No such thing as a Jewish atheist, just as there is no such thing as a Christian atheist. So what are you a Jew, an atheiat or a lying muslim[/QUOTE]
you really are an ignorant goy,* Jewish atheism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.



Are they?
Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is being distorted by a good few people.
> The thread is based on distorted numbers, taking only times and places that support the number in the thread title, but ignoring all the cases not committed by Muslims.
> 
> The truth is simple.
> There are too many radicals within some sections of the UK Muslim population and these need to be dealt with - preferably by education before the bastard element try to corrupt them.
> The second relates more to the thread. The criminal element in the UK Muslim population know they're effectively shielded by PC stupidity, so they're emboldened and commit more and more crime.
> This also applies to other minority groups such as the West Indian drug dealers.
> In fact, much of the drug trade in Sheffield is Pakistani Muslims and West Indian gangs, but no one cares to say it for fear of being branded racist.
> The truth isn't racist, it's the truth.
> I have a great dislike of drug dealers, advocating the death penalty for anyone arrested with more than a user quantity of ANY drug, and enforced rehabilitation for anyone with a user quantity, but the drugs trade continues, often because no one wants to point out many of the major players.
> A few years ago, Sheffield saw drug related shooting. The Jamaicans worked out the Pakistanis were using taxis as dead letter boxes, so the Jamaicans hijacked the taxis, and shot at a least one of the drivers.
> Big hoo har at the time, but the gangs were still intact when I left the UK some years later.
> The left have been so successful at beating racism (or their version of what is racist), the criminal elements are using their stupidity for cover, encouraging idiots such as the OP and moronic mod to post hate bollocks and lies.
> All groups have a bastard element, including Muslims, but that doesn't mean all of any group is bad, just the idiot end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the idiot end is the majority of that group then you have a major problem that no amount of education will ever put right. The left did not stamp our racism they just hid it behind closed doors, and used free speech as examples of racism. It is not racist to claim that Pakistanis are organised drug dealers because it is true, it is not racism to say that Pakistani men are more likely to rape children because it is true. It is not racist to say that the Koran teaches intolerance, violence and theft because it is true. But the left in their wisdom decided to claim that these are all racism and incitement because they did not want civil disturbances .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy,more unsubstantiated  racist claptrap. In which part of the UK do you exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East why were do you live Scotland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy, I live in the North West perhaps we can meet in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochdale by any chance......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy Ah I see you want to lay flowers at your old boyfriend Cyrils grave, no wonder you bleed out after the punishment your hoop took.
> Ps Cyril Smith does not sound muslim. Cyril Smith the predatory paedophile protected by establishment - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Reed didn't either, yet he is in prison for ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. But the tactic of the beaten grab onto one case and claim that it is worse than the 1400 cases of the muslims.  How many 11 year old girls were raped by muslim gangs in Rochdale then as that is were it was first noted. Seems that you don't like the truth about Pakistani muslims and their liking for 11 year old white girls, or the fact that it is racially motivated crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Goy  Cyril Smith and his gang of Christian Paedophiles had been abusing children in Rochdale care homes for over 30 yrs. It is alleged that the gang was more than 20 strong and was probably responsible for thousands of acts of abuse,Cyril Smith police identify 10 new suspects in child sex ring cover up - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Gary Glitter
> And Jimmy Savile
> And Rolf Harris
> and many more white rapists ... but that doesn't suit the racist idiots because they aren't Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur, this inquiry into the cover up of historic child sex abuse in London is very similar to Rotheram  apart from the volume of abused children is greater and no Muslims were involved.
> Westminster child abuse scandal Lord Mayor of London Fiona Woolf replaces Baroness Butler-Sloss as inquiry head - Crime - UK - The Independent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's before you even mention the large number of white perverts who go to Asia in order to fuck little children.
> No one mentions that because it isn't against Muslims, but thousands of white guys do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can prove your clain of thousands can you, or was that a number plucked out of thin air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Yok,
> PIE had its own magazine which they sent to their membership, estimated by the police to be above 25,000.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paedophile_Information_Exchange.http://www.itv.com/news/
> 
> 2013-09-29/fresh-concerns-over-british-child-sex-offenders-abroad/
> 
> Child sex tourism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...





 So from your links we see that 2 ( TWO ) British men have been put in jail for going to Asia for the child prostitutes.

 Now were are the thousands as claimed

 By the way both wiki articles are dead ends


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still a long way short of the numbers of ISLAMONAZI RACIST CHILD RAPISTS. One gang raped 1400 girls repeatedly, how many between them did those you named manage to rape .......................... ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice question.
> Jimmy Savile, last I heard, managed about 450, or about a third as a whole gang of Muslim rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again your evidence for this claim, without evidence it is just an ISLAMONAZI LIE and an attempt at racist damage limitation.
Click to expand...


Got me, I can't.
But it seems I can get the number up to about 1,000, and that's before the hospitals are taken into account.

Revealed how Jimmy Savile abused up to 1 000 victims on BBC premises Media The Observer


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
Click to expand...



 Do you mean these

  the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves." 

Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)” 

And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves


The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
Click to expand...


Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com

Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
Click to expand...





So how does that prove your claim that islam disallows sex outside of marriage, now what about temporary marriages that are entered into by muslims and prostitutes.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how does that prove your claim that islam disallows sex outside of marriage, now what about temporary marriages that are entered into by muslims and prostitutes.
Click to expand...


Well, moron, these men are being executed for sex outside marriage. I think that explains the rule rather well.
As for contract marriage, it bends the rules and, on a personal note, I think the idea is crap.


----------



## Katzndogz

The effect of this horrific crime lies not in the legality or lack thereof under the law of the Koran, but the fact that the UK authorities didn't want to be called racists by prosecuting the men.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how does that prove your claim that islam disallows sex outside of marriage, now what about temporary marriages that are entered into by muslims and prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, moron, these men are being executed for sex outside marriage. I think that explains the rule rather well.
> As for contract marriage, it bends the rules and, on a personal note, I think the idea is crap.
Click to expand...





 Like the burhka there is no command in the Koran that forbids sex outside of marriage, it is an islamonazi lie.

 The men are being executed because they brought dishonour on the girls family by raping them. Your link even says this is the case.


----------



## Vikrant

Katzndogz said:


> The effect of this horrific crime lies not in the legality or lack thereof under the law of the Koran, but the fact that the UK authorities didn't want to be called racists by prosecuting the men.



That is a big BS. 

There was another incident at an upper scale boarding school. Here too under age girls were made available for sex to affluent older men. The school authorities knew about it and yet nothing was done to stop it. This particular case had no Muslim involvement whatsoever. The cases that involve Muslims get lots of publicity. British media even goes as far as to blame all Asians by tagging the perpetrators as Asians. So I do not see the so called racial sensibilities that you guys are talking about which supposedly inhibited the prosecution of perpetrators. 

That leaves us with following questions:

a) Is British culture promoting sex between underage girls and older men? 
b) Did authorities accept bribe?
c) Do these perpetrators have support from British intelligence agencies? 
d) Why did British media engage in racism by blaming all Asians for the actions of Pakistanis?


----------



## I.P.Freely

It would appear that child abuse was part of Jewish life long before either Islam or Christianity had been invented.
Yeshua ben Pandira (mentioned in Sanhedrin 67a of the Talmud)
1. came to Israel from Egypt
2. lived approximately in 130 BCE
3. mother was Mirium, father was Pandira
4. studied under Rabbi Yehoshua ben Pandira, practiced and taught black magic and sorcery
5. committed heinous acts against children
6. had 5 disciples
7. started a false messiah movement called the Notzrim
8. was tied to the government under protection of certain people
9. executed (hanged) by the Jewish Court (no imperial rule over Israel, they were able to execute a person under the laws of the Torah)
10. was executed the day BEFORE the day of preparation for Passover
11. was called "Yeshu" by the Talmudic Rabbis
@Vikrant  can you see similarities


----------



## Vikrant

I.P.Freely said:


> It would appear that child abuse was part of Jewish life long before either Islam or Christianity had been invented.
> Yeshua ben Pandira (mentioned in Sanhedrin 67a of the Talmud)
> 1. came to Israel from Egypt
> 2. lived approximately in 130 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium, father was Pandira
> 4. studied under Rabbi Yehoshua ben Pandira, practiced and taught black magic and sorcery
> 5. committed heinous acts against children
> 6. had 5 disciples
> 7. started a false messiah movement called the Notzrim
> 8. was tied to the government under protection of certain people
> 9. executed (hanged) by the Jewish Court (no imperial rule over Israel, they were able to execute a person under the laws of the Torah)
> 10. was executed the day BEFORE the day of preparation for Passover
> 11. was called "Yeshu" by the Talmudic Rabbis
> @Vikrant  can you see similarities



Very interesting @I.P.Freely


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear that child abuse was part of Jewish life long before either Islam or Christianity had been invented.
> Yeshua ben Pandira (mentioned in Sanhedrin 67a of the Talmud)
> 1. came to Israel from Egypt
> 2. lived approximately in 130 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium, father was Pandira
> 4. studied under Rabbi Yehoshua ben Pandira, practiced and taught black magic and sorcery
> 5. committed heinous acts against children
> 6. had 5 disciples
> 7. started a false messiah movement called the Notzrim
> 8. was tied to the government under protection of certain people
> 9. executed (hanged) by the Jewish Court (no imperial rule over Israel, they were able to execute a person under the laws of the Torah)
> 10. was executed the day BEFORE the day of preparation for Passover
> 11. was called "Yeshu" by the Talmudic Rabbis
> @Vikrant  can you see similarities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting @I.P.Freely
Click to expand...





And hundreds of years ago when this was the norm, by the 7c most religions/cultures had stopped doing this until islam came along


----------



## hadit

Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.


----------



## Indofred

hadit said:


> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.



Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse. 
Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
Click to expand...




 The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.

 You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear that child abuse was part of Jewish life long before either Islam or Christianity had been invented.
> Yeshua ben Pandira (mentioned in Sanhedrin 67a of the Talmud)
> 1. came to Israel from Egypt
> 2. lived approximately in 130 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium, father was Pandira
> 4. studied under Rabbi Yehoshua ben Pandira, practiced and taught black magic and sorcery
> 5. committed heinous acts against children
> 6. had 5 disciples
> 7. started a false messiah movement called the Notzrim
> 8. was tied to the government under protection of certain people
> 9. executed (hanged) by the Jewish Court (no imperial rule over Israel, they were able to execute a person under the laws of the Torah)
> 10. was executed the day BEFORE the day of preparation for Passover
> 11. was called "Yeshu" by the Talmudic Rabbis
> @Vikrant  can you see similarities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting @I.P.Freely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hundreds of years ago when this was the norm, by the 7c most religions/cultures had stopped doing this until islam came along
Click to expand...

@Phoenall the Tochus leker, wrong again BBC News - Israeli police bust messianic prostitution ring


----------



## irosie91

for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
"Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
Click to expand...



really Freddie?      I checked-----I see no statement that would be
consistent with   "MUSLIMs DO ALL THE CHILD ABUSE"
Why do you lie so much?      do you consider doing so to be
a kind of service to your "deity"?


----------



## I.P.Freely

irosie91 said:


> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.


For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
6. had 12 disciples
7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
8. had no ties to the government at all
9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings 
thanks delta4


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
Click to expand...




Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
Click to expand...

Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates 
That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
Click to expand...



Freddie----you should learn  Islamic law.      It is very interesting.
The operative statement is  "slaves" or "captives   ------the issue is how does
one DEFINE   "slave"       In Islamic law-----the only non muslim who is NOT A SLAVE-----is one with whom the muslim ruler has
a contract of PROTECTION.    All other non muslim chicks are
freebies


I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates
> That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
Click to expand...




I.P.Freely said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> 
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
Click to expand...




I.P.Freely said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> 
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
Click to expand...


PS     FREELY has again proven himself an idiot-----when was the book of the Talmud  "Sanhedrin"  written,  freely dear?      The Talmud is nothing like "the hadiths"  ------the hadiths consist of stuff attributed to muhummad------the Talmud is a compendium--
AN ACTUAL COMPENDIUM   of something like the "minutes"
of scholarly meetings in which the torah was discussed using
many mechanisms of discussion including allegory.    It was written at the time that the discussions took place.   The Koran--hadiths and all-----did not get recorded until about 100 years
after muhummad died.       Did you really imagine that your
description of  "JESUS"   was needed by anyone here?


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men.



I've already shown one white man that abused around a thousand kids at te BBC and did over 400 more in hospitals, not even counting the dead bodies he had sex with.
That's one white man, guilty of more rapes and sexual assaults than a whole gang of Pakistanis.
Of course, you refuse to even look at it because you want all rapes to be carried out my Muslims - sounds like you have a fetish, maybe a wet dream about being raped by a butch Pakistani.


----------



## I.P.Freely

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie----you should learn  Islamic law.      It is very interesting.
> The operative statement is  "slaves" or "captives   ------the issue is how does
> one DEFINE   "slave"       In Islamic law-----the only non muslim who is NOT A SLAVE-----is one with whom the muslim ruler has
> a contract of PROTECTION.    All other non muslim chicks are
> freebies
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates
> That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS     FREELY has again proven himself an idiot-----when was the book of the Talmud  "Sanhedrin"  written,  freely dear?      The Talmud is nothing like "the hadiths"  ------the hadiths consist of stuff attributed to muhummad------the Talmud is a compendium--
> AN ACTUAL COMPENDIUM   of something like the "minutes"
> of scholarly meetings in which the torah was discussed using
> many mechanisms of discussion including allegory.    It was written at the time that the discussions took place.   The Koran--hadiths and all-----did not get recorded until about 100 years
> after muhummad died.       Did you really imagine that your
> description of  "JESUS"   was needed by anyone here?
Click to expand...

You better tell that to the Jewish Chronicle  read how this article compares the Talmud to Hadith..It must be hard being  a wannabe Jew. The Talmud and Islam The Jewish Chronicle
Both Islam and Judaism are religions which minutely regulate every aspect of the believer’s life. They’re each based on a God-given written document – the Torah for Judaism and the Qu’ran for Islam. These divine texts are each interpreted and expanded upon by an oral tradition – the Talmud and the Hadith respectively. Both traditions contain legal and ethical material, and the legal material in each distinguishes between religious laws and social laws.


----------



## Indofred

https://fullfact.org/factchecks/race_and_sex_offences-27153v







The link does suggest there may be errors, but they would have to be massive errors to prove Pakistanis or Muslims were guilty of most sex offences.


----------



## Mindful

Swagger said:


> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.





Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
Click to expand...


Those perpetrators are British born.


----------



## Mindful

Swagger said:


> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.



But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.

Who was that man?

*His name was Nick Griffin*

Source. Mike Cunningham


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
Click to expand...

The same Nick Griffin who also said.
THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH

'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'

Panorama, 2001

'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'

Mail on Sunday, April 2006

He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.

The Times, April 1999

'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'

The Independent, 2002

'[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'

The Times, 2009

Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'

Panorama, 2001



Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
@Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle


----------



## Swagger

So what? The *fact* remains that Nick Griffin was the first person who raised the alarm over Muslim paedophile gangs targeting White girls exclusively. And now he's been reluctantly vindicated after the truth became too hard to ignore. He faced seven years in an A-Cat prison for simply telling the truth. What a country we live in, eh.


----------



## Mindful

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
Click to expand...


We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?

You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?

It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Somethings that we should do with these human pieces of filth.
1. Tie their hands
2. tie a rope around their nut sacks
3. Kick the chair from under them.
4. Beat them with a spiked stick a dozen times
5. Load them into an airplane
6. Deliver them to the isis!


----------



## irosie91

Matthew said:


> Somethings that we should do with these human pieces of filth.
> 1. Tie their hands
> 2. tie a rope around their nut sacks
> 3. Kick the chair from under them.
> 4. Beat them with a spiked stick a dozen times
> 5. Load them into an airplane
> 6. Deliver them to the isis!




BEST IDEA OF THE YEAR!!!!!       I support a program
of  RETURN TO THE GLORIOUS CALIPHATE---- 

we can call it       MAGIC CARPET.        all muslims in the
USA  should be granted  FREE passage to THE CALIPHATE---as a spiritual right--------all they have to do is
give  up  US citizenship----forever----and NEVER RETURN.

donate here  --------

   MUSLIM MAGIC CARPET TO THE CALIPHATE

                        also good for Israel, west bank, gaza


----------



## I.P.Freely

I.P.Freely said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie----you should learn  Islamic law.      It is very interesting.
> The operative statement is  "slaves" or "captives   ------the issue is how does
> one DEFINE   "slave"       In Islamic law-----the only non muslim who is NOT A SLAVE-----is one with whom the muslim ruler has
> a contract of PROTECTION.    All other non muslim chicks are
> freebies
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates
> That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS     FREELY has again proven himself an idiot-----when was the book of the Talmud  "Sanhedrin"  written,  freely dear?      The Talmud is nothing like "the hadiths"  ------the hadiths consist of stuff attributed to muhummad------the Talmud is a compendium--
> AN ACTUAL COMPENDIUM   of something like the "minutes"
> of scholarly meetings in which the torah was discussed using
> many mechanisms of discussion including allegory.    It was written at the time that the discussions took place.   The Koran--hadiths and all-----did not get recorded until about 100 years
> after muhummad died.       Did you really imagine that your
> description of  "JESUS"   was needed by anyone here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better tell that to the Jewish Chronicle  read how this article compares the Talmud to Hadith..It must be hard being  a wannabe Jew. The Talmud and Islam The Jewish Chronicle
> Both Islam and Judaism are religions which minutely regulate every aspect of the believer’s life. They’re each based on a God-given written document – the Torah for Judaism and the Qu’ran for Islam. These divine texts are each interpreted and expanded upon by an oral tradition – the Talmud and the Hadith respectively. Both traditions contain legal and ethical material, and the legal material in each distinguishes between religious laws and social laws.
Click to expand...

@irosie91 the shikseh, no response o font of all Jewish wisdom.


----------



## Mindful

Matthew said:


> Somethings that we should do with these human pieces of filth.
> 1. Tie their hands
> 2. tie a rope around their nut sacks
> 3. Kick the chair from under them.
> 4. Beat them with a spiked stick a dozen times
> 5. Load them into an airplane
> 6. Deliver them to the isis!



They've not even been brought to justice yet. Blame the system, whose job it was to protect those children .


----------



## hadit

Indofred said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
Click to expand...


Obviously, you misunderstand the purpose of my post.  I was commenting on the fact that the western media became very incensed and went on for quite some time talking about all the facets of the Catholic child abuse scandal.  They spent weeks talking about it.  In this case, they don't even want to mention that the perps are Muslim.  I believe it is because they know they face no repercussions from Christians but fear violence from Muslims.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
Click to expand...

@Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?


----------



## Mindful

hadit said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you misunderstand the purpose of my post.  I was commenting on the fact that the western media became very incensed and went on for quite some time talking about all the facets of the Catholic child abuse scandal.  They spent weeks talking about it.  In this case, they don't even want to mention that the perps are Muslim.  I believe it is because they know they face no repercussions from Christians but fear violence from Muslims.
Click to expand...


In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.


----------



## Phoenall

Cant see any mention of child rape in the numbers seen in Rotherham in that report, just some cult that used the usual methods of brainwashing and indoctrination.


 Want to try again ISLAMONAZO APOLOGIST


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates
> That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
Click to expand...





Try again ISLAMONAZI APOLOGIST as the girls were not raped once during that 16 year time slot but as many as 5 times a day nearly every day by many hundreds of muslim men. So your 86 becomes 3,139 rapes over the year and if they were raped twice a day it becomes 6278 cases, 3 times a day and it is 9,417 cases, 4 times a day which many of the girls said was normal becomes 12,556 cases a year. This does not take into account sex abuse other than rape does it so looks like the majority of cases in 2013 could have been done by your new friends the MUSLIM CHILD RAPISTS.


----------



## Mindful

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
Click to expand...


Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie----you should learn  Islamic law.      It is very interesting.
> The operative statement is  "slaves" or "captives   ------the issue is how does
> one DEFINE   "slave"       In Islamic law-----the only non muslim who is NOT A SLAVE-----is one with whom the muslim ruler has
> a contract of PROTECTION.    All other non muslim chicks are
> freebies
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates
> That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS     FREELY has again proven himself an idiot-----when was the book of the Talmud  "Sanhedrin"  written,  freely dear?      The Talmud is nothing like "the hadiths"  ------the hadiths consist of stuff attributed to muhummad------the Talmud is a compendium--
> AN ACTUAL COMPENDIUM   of something like the "minutes"
> of scholarly meetings in which the torah was discussed using
> many mechanisms of discussion including allegory.    It was written at the time that the discussions took place.   The Koran--hadiths and all-----did not get recorded until about 100 years
> after muhummad died.       Did you really imagine that your
> description of  "JESUS"   was needed by anyone here?
Click to expand...






Shows that he is completely clueless on Jewish history and culture and so cant be a secular Jew. My money is on him being a LYING SCOT's CRIMINAL that has came here from another board. One that you know well from the PoI board and Deep Blue. Remember them when they claimed the Pakistani muslims were not organised into child rape gangs and that it was a LIE spread by the BNP to stir up religious and racial hatred for the muslims.......................


----------



## hadit

Mindful said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you misunderstand the purpose of my post.  I was commenting on the fact that the western media became very incensed and went on for quite some time talking about all the facets of the Catholic child abuse scandal.  They spent weeks talking about it.  In this case, they don't even want to mention that the perps are Muslim.  I believe it is because they know they face no repercussions from Christians but fear violence from Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.
Click to expand...


Catholics, OTOH, are completely fair game.


----------



## Mindful

hadit said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you misunderstand the purpose of my post.  I was commenting on the fact that the western media became very incensed and went on for quite some time talking about all the facets of the Catholic child abuse scandal.  They spent weeks talking about it.  In this case, they don't even want to mention that the perps are Muslim.  I believe it is because they know they face no repercussions from Christians but fear violence from Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catholics, OTOH, are completely fair game.
Click to expand...


Also many white prominent celebrities in jail for historic sex abuse.


----------



## Indofred

Mindful said:


> Also many white prominent celebrities in jail for historic sex abuse.



\And there goes the point.
One, Jimmy Saville, abused more underage victims than the Rotherham gang managed as a group, and that's before the dead bodies he had sex with, but according the the forum morons, Pakistanis are guilty of most of the sex crime.

That's the big problem with extremists idiots, they have to blame whoever they hate, regardless of the truth.
In fact the reality is simple:
There were gangs of bastards from Pakistani families that went around raping children.
The local authorities covered it up in a stupid attempt to stop racism.
There are also lots of other people involved in this sort of filth, mostly white guys.

If you want to actually do something about the problem of child sexual abuse, you have to look at who commits the crimes and act accordingly.
Of course, the racists don't really care about the kids, they just want to paki bash.

The bit I would find amusing, if it wasn't so disgusting, Britain's far right cretins are on about Pakistani gangs, but ignore their own people.

Richard Price EDL Co-ordinator - Placed on the sex offenders register. - UK Indymedia



> A leader of the English Defence League who was described as a “political prisoner” after being jailed for violence at a march had already been placed on the sex offenders register for downloading indecent images of children, The Times can reveal.
> 
> The far-right group launched a campaign to free Richard Price, co-ordinator of the West Midlands division of the EDL, after he was jailed last month for violent behaviour. But Price, 41, had been convicted in June 2010 of making four indecent images of children, and possessing cocaine and crack cocaine.



There's a whole string of these racist idiots, that are also child sex offenders, but they're member of a party that moan on about child sex crime, as long as Muslims are the guilty ones.
Their stupidity is astounding.


----------



## Vikrant

Mindful said:


> In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.



I keep hearing this absurd logic that British authorities were afraid of singling out Muslims. Let me spell it out to you and everyone else who is clutching on to that straw. You do not have to single out Muslims to prosecute the perpetrators. Just prosecute the perpetrators to the fullest extent of law. It has nothing to do with Muslims unless they tried to protect these perpetrators. If you do not want to mention their ethnicity, that is fine too. Just refer to them as British men. Do not tag them as Asians. That is absurd and demonstrates the racism of British media.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
Click to expand...

Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates
> That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again ISLAMONAZI APOLOGIST as the girls were not raped once during that 16 year time slot but as many as 5 times a day nearly every day by many hundreds of muslim men. So your 86 becomes 3,139 rapes over the year and if they were raped twice a day it becomes 6278 cases, 3 times a day and it is 9,417 cases, 4 times a day which many of the girls said was normal becomes 12,556 cases a year. This does not take into account sex abuse other than rape does it so looks like the majority of cases in 2013 could have been done by your new friends the MUSLIM CHILD RAPISTS.
Click to expand...

@Phoenall You are the typical goyim ibecile . What is the title of the thread Yok?


----------



## ChrisL

Culture clashes are bound to occur when you are mixing cultures of people who practice child marriage into societies where that is illegal.  Pakistani men marry and have sex with children.  It's really quite disturbing.  

Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie----you should learn  Islamic law.      It is very interesting.
> The operative statement is  "slaves" or "captives   ------the issue is how does
> one DEFINE   "slave"       In Islamic law-----the only non muslim who is NOT A SLAVE-----is one with whom the muslim ruler has
> a contract of PROTECTION.    All other non muslim chicks are
> freebies
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates
> That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS     FREELY has again proven himself an idiot-----when was the book of the Talmud  "Sanhedrin"  written,  freely dear?      The Talmud is nothing like "the hadiths"  ------the hadiths consist of stuff attributed to muhummad------the Talmud is a compendium--
> AN ACTUAL COMPENDIUM   of something like the "minutes"
> of scholarly meetings in which the torah was discussed using
> many mechanisms of discussion including allegory.    It was written at the time that the discussions took place.   The Koran--hadiths and all-----did not get recorded until about 100 years
> after muhummad died.       Did you really imagine that your
> description of  "JESUS"   was needed by anyone here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows that he is completely clueless on Jewish history and culture and so cant be a secular Jew. My money is on him being a LYING SCOT's CRIMINAL that has came here from another board. One that you know well from the PoI board and Deep Blue. Remember them when they claimed the Pakistani muslims were not organised into child rape gangs and that it was a LIE spread by the BNP to stir up religious and racial hatred for the muslims.......................
Click to expand...

Read my post Goy, the link is from the Jewish Chronicle which confirms the "Talmud is like the Islamic Hadiths" there are two ignorant goy here you and @irosie91, to quote the Jewish Chronicle again.
The Talmud and Islam The Jewish Chronicle
Both Islam and Judaism are religions which minutely regulate every aspect of the believer’s life. They’re each based on a God-given written document – the Torah for Judaism and the Qu’ran for Islam. These divine texts are each interpreted and expanded upon by an oral tradition – the Talmud and the Hadith respectively. Both traditions contain legal and ethical material, and the legal material in each distinguishes between religious laws and social laws.


----------



## ChrisL

What in the hell does this thread have to do with the Jewish religion?  It's about Pakistani men raping children.  Do the Jew haters have to infiltrate every single thread?


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also many white prominent celebrities in jail for historic sex abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \And there goes the point.
> One, Jimmy Saville, abused more underage victims than the Rotherham gang managed as a group, and that's before the dead bodies he had sex with, but according the the forum morons, Pakistanis are guilty of most of the sex crime.
> 
> That's the big problem with extremists idiots, they have to blame whoever they hate, regardless of the truth.
> In fact the reality is simple:
> There were gangs of bastards from Pakistani families that went around raping children.
> The local authorities covered it up in a stupid attempt to stop racism.
> There are also lots of other people involved in this sort of filth, mostly white guys.
> 
> If you want to actually do something about the problem of child sexual abuse, you have to look at who commits the crimes and act accordingly.
> Of course, the racists don't really care about the kids, they just want to paki bash.
> 
> The bit I would find amusing, if it wasn't so disgusting, Britain's far right cretins are on about Pakistani gangs, but ignore their own people.
> 
> Richard Price EDL Co-ordinator - Placed on the sex offenders register. - UK Indymedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A leader of the English Defence League who was described as a “political prisoner” after being jailed for violence at a march had already been placed on the sex offenders register for downloading indecent images of children, The Times can reveal.
> 
> The far-right group launched a campaign to free Richard Price, co-ordinator of the West Midlands division of the EDL, after he was jailed last month for violent behaviour. But Price, 41, had been convicted in June 2010 of making four indecent images of children, and possessing cocaine and crack cocaine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a whole string of these racist idiots, that are also child sex offenders, but they're member of a party that moan on about child sex crime, as long as Muslims are the guilty ones.
> Their stupidity is astounding.
Click to expand...






Chalk and cheese when you look at the facts, he was placed on the sex offenders list for downloading photographs. He was not part of an organised group who acted because of their culture and religion against 11 year old girls and raped them. If he had ne would have faced a long time in prison on self imposed segregation.


----------



## Phoenall

ChrisL said:


> What in the hell does this thread have to do with the Jewish religion?  It's about Pakistani men raping children.  Do the Jew haters have to infiltrate every single thread?






 Yes they do, and create as many lies as they can in the process.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also many white prominent celebrities in jail for historic sex abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \And there goes the point.
> One, Jimmy Saville, abused more underage victims than the Rotherham gang managed as a group, and that's before the dead bodies he had sex with, but according the the forum morons, Pakistanis are guilty of most of the sex crime.
> 
> That's the big problem with extremists idiots, they have to blame whoever they hate, regardless of the truth.
> In fact the reality is simple:
> There were gangs of bastards from Pakistani families that went around raping children.
> The local authorities covered it up in a stupid attempt to stop racism.
> There are also lots of other people involved in this sort of filth, mostly white guys.
> 
> If you want to actually do something about the problem of child sexual abuse, you have to look at who commits the crimes and act accordingly.
> Of course, the racists don't really care about the kids, they just want to paki bash.
> 
> The bit I would find amusing, if it wasn't so disgusting, Britain's far right cretins are on about Pakistani gangs, but ignore their own people.
> 
> Richard Price EDL Co-ordinator - Placed on the sex offenders register. - UK Indymedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A leader of the English Defence League who was described as a “political prisoner” after being jailed for violence at a march had already been placed on the sex offenders register for downloading indecent images of children, The Times can reveal.
> 
> The far-right group launched a campaign to free Richard Price, co-ordinator of the West Midlands division of the EDL, after he was jailed last month for violent behaviour. But Price, 41, had been convicted in June 2010 of making four indecent images of children, and possessing cocaine and crack cocaine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a whole string of these racist idiots, that are also child sex offenders, but they're member of a party that moan on about child sex crime, as long as Muslims are the guilty ones.
> Their stupidity is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chalk and cheese when you look at the facts, he was placed on the sex offenders list for downloading photographs. He was not part of an organised group who acted because of their culture and religion against 11 year old girls and raped them. If he had ne would have faced a long time in prison on self imposed segregation.
Click to expand...

more goyim drivel from the yok Meister


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> What in the hell does this thread have to do with the Jewish religion?  It's about Pakistani men raping children.  Do the Jew haters have to infiltrate every single thread?




Looks like it, doesn't it?


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> [
> Chalk and cheese when you look at the facts, he was placed on the sex offenders list for downloading photographs. He was not part of an organised group who acted because of their culture and religion against 11 year old girls and raped them. If he had ne would have faced a long time in prison on self imposed segregation.



Downloading child porn requires organised rings of people.
I'm guessing, with all the controls against it, kiddie porn is hard work to find, so he must have known where to look; that means someone told him.
Now consider this - if you use images of children being abused for your sexual pleasure, the kid has to be abused in the first place.
In my mind, that makes the user just as guilty as the direct abuser - no excuses.
There is no culture or religion issue here - it's simple bastard or not bastard.


----------



## irosie91

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie----you should learn  Islamic law.      It is very interesting.
> The operative statement is  "slaves" or "captives   ------the issue is how does
> one DEFINE   "slave"       In Islamic law-----the only non muslim who is NOT A SLAVE-----is one with whom the muslim ruler has
> a contract of PROTECTION.    All other non muslim chicks are
> freebies
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates
> That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS     FREELY has again proven himself an idiot-----when was the book of the Talmud  "Sanhedrin"  written,  freely dear?      The Talmud is nothing like "the hadiths"  ------the hadiths consist of stuff attributed to muhummad------the Talmud is a compendium--
> AN ACTUAL COMPENDIUM   of something like the "minutes"
> of scholarly meetings in which the torah was discussed using
> many mechanisms of discussion including allegory.    It was written at the time that the discussions took place.   The Koran--hadiths and all-----did not get recorded until about 100 years
> after muhummad died.       Did you really imagine that your
> description of  "JESUS"   was needed by anyone here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows that he is completely clueless on Jewish history and culture and so cant be a secular Jew. My money is on him being a LYING SCOT's CRIMINAL that has came here from another board. One that you know well from the PoI board and Deep Blue. Remember them when they claimed the Pakistani muslims were not organised into child rape gangs and that it was a LIE spread by the BNP to stir up religious and racial hatred for the muslims.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my post Goy, the link is from the Jewish Chronicle which confirms the "Talmud is like the Islamic Hadiths" there are two ignorant goy here you and @irosie91, to quote the Jewish Chronicle again.
> The Talmud and Islam The Jewish Chronicle
> Both Islam and Judaism are religions which minutely regulate every aspect of the believer’s life. They’re each based on a God-given written document – the Torah for Judaism and the Qu’ran for Islam. These divine texts are each interpreted and expanded upon by an oral tradition – the Talmud and the Hadith respectively. Both traditions contain legal and ethical material, and the legal material in each distinguishes between religious laws and social laws.
Click to expand...


LOL    the  "jewish chronicle"   suddenly became  THE AUTHORITY???        PS---ain't nothing "divine"  about the filthy
Koran


----------



## I.P.Freely

irosie91 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie----you should learn  Islamic law.      It is very interesting.
> The operative statement is  "slaves" or "captives   ------the issue is how does
> one DEFINE   "slave"       In Islamic law-----the only non muslim who is NOT A SLAVE-----is one with whom the muslim ruler has
> a contract of PROTECTION.    All other non muslim chicks are
> freebies
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates
> That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS     FREELY has again proven himself an idiot-----when was the book of the Talmud  "Sanhedrin"  written,  freely dear?      The Talmud is nothing like "the hadiths"  ------the hadiths consist of stuff attributed to muhummad------the Talmud is a compendium--
> AN ACTUAL COMPENDIUM   of something like the "minutes"
> of scholarly meetings in which the torah was discussed using
> many mechanisms of discussion including allegory.    It was written at the time that the discussions took place.   The Koran--hadiths and all-----did not get recorded until about 100 years
> after muhummad died.       Did you really imagine that your
> description of  "JESUS"   was needed by anyone here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows that he is completely clueless on Jewish history and culture and so cant be a secular Jew. My money is on him being a LYING SCOT's CRIMINAL that has came here from another board. One that you know well from the PoI board and Deep Blue. Remember them when they claimed the Pakistani muslims were not organised into child rape gangs and that it was a LIE spread by the BNP to stir up religious and racial hatred for the muslims.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my post Goy, the link is from the Jewish Chronicle which confirms the "Talmud is like the Islamic Hadiths" there are two ignorant goy here you and @irosie91, to quote the Jewish Chronicle again.
> The Talmud and Islam The Jewish Chronicle
> Both Islam and Judaism are religions which minutely regulate every aspect of the believer’s life. They’re each based on a God-given written document – the Torah for Judaism and the Qu’ran for Islam. These divine texts are each interpreted and expanded upon by an oral tradition – the Talmud and the Hadith respectively. Both traditions contain legal and ethical material, and the legal material in each distinguishes between religious laws and social laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL    the  "jewish chronicle"   suddenly became  THE AUTHORITY???        PS---ain't nothing "divine"  about the filthy
> Koran
Click to expand...

LOL irosie the Proster Chamoole Once again you have exposed yourself as nothing more than a imbecilic racist goy.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Chalk and cheese when you look at the facts, he was placed on the sex offenders list for downloading photographs. He was not part of an organised group who acted because of their culture and religion against 11 year old girls and raped them. If he had ne would have faced a long time in prison on self imposed segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading child porn requires organised rings of people.
> I'm guessing, with all the controls against it, kiddie porn is hard work to find, so he must have known where to look; that means someone told him.
> Now consider this - if you use images of children being abused for your sexual pleasure, the kid has to be abused in the first place.
> In my mind, that makes the user just as guilty as the direct abuser - no excuses.
> There is no culture or religion issue here - it's simple bastard or not bastard.
Click to expand...





 It cant be that hard as the CIA/FBI managed to put them up and catch a lot of left wing politicians in the UK. This led to the UK being forced into war with Iraq. But talking about child porn images what about the two muslim brothers who had child porn on their computer and phones and were let off because they said the images were already on when they bought them. They even received compensation for the stress they suffered. Then we have the exposure of the muslims involvement in child porn sites and how many were running them as a cover for terrorist activities.

CPS rules out Forest Gate child porn charges UK news theguardian.com

 A Crown Prosecution Service spokesman said Mohammed Abdul Kahar would face no charges over allegations that 44 indecent images had been found on electronic equipment at his home.

The Times Link between child porn and Muslim terrorists discovered National Review Online

_The Times_ reveals how pedophile websites are being used to pass information between Islamist terrorists in Britain, Italy and Spain. In one case, 40,000 images of children being forced to perform pornographic acts was found, reports _The Times_.


 The deeper you dig the more damning the evidence against islam and the muslims.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  the men accused of raping 1400 young white girls are muslims acting in accordance with their religious instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they?
> Please show me the passage in Al Qur'an that allows or encourages sex outside marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these
> 
> the Prophet of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have said, "Guard your private parts except from your wife or your slaves."
> 
> Allah, Exalted and Glorified be He, says: "And who guard their modesty, save from their wives or the slaves, that their right hands possess, for then they are not blameworthy, but Who so craveth beyond that, such are transgressors.” (Al-Mu'minun: 5-7)”
> 
> And this which puts the nail in the coffin as the Pakistani muslim men saw these girls as their slaves
> 
> 
> The Quran restricts sex to four wives and with one's own slaves 4:3
> If ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly with the orphans, Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four; but if ye fear that ye shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one, or (a captive) that your right hands possess
> The above verse says you can marry upto four (free) women but if you cannot treat them with justice (that is give them equal time) than marry only one. Or one can have what your "right hand posses", that means your own slaves. By this verse adultery outside marriage and other than slaves is clearly forbidden. But if one consider slaves as outside marriage, then yes sex outside marriage is allowed, but only with one's slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afghanistan court sentences seven men to death for gang-rape World news theguardian.com
> 
> Seven men sentenced to death for the gang-rape of four women, at court in Kabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie----you should learn  Islamic law.      It is very interesting.
> The operative statement is  "slaves" or "captives   ------the issue is how does
> one DEFINE   "slave"       In Islamic law-----the only non muslim who is NOT A SLAVE-----is one with whom the muslim ruler has
> a contract of PROTECTION.    All other non muslim chicks are
> freebies
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern. The courts should be looking at compensation for the girls coming from the muslim community, after all the detractors of the Catholic priests want the Catholic church to pay compensation. So sell of the mosques and place a tithe on the earnings of the muslims of 10% until the costs are met in full.
> 
> You want the truth so long as it does not show the extent of Islamic involvement in the child rapes, and how muslim men as a whole are paedophiles just like the perfect muslim. You know the one that had the laws changed so he could "marry" his brothers 9 year old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the American media was practically peeing it's collective pants over decades old child abuse by Catholic priests.  They spent weeks pretending to be outraged, just outraged that this should happen, and wondered if the new Pope would do anything about it.  They're not so interested in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh. the thread is about evil Muslims committing all the acts of child abuse.
> Please stop interfering with all that hate by mentioning the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that the numbers involved are less when it comes to Catholic priests and white men. How many individual crimes took place in Rotherham alone. In the period 2005 to 20012 1400 young girls were repeatedly raped by up to 250 Pakistani muslim men making this a matter of national concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again @Phoenall the Yok you lie. These disgusting offences took place over 16 years from 1997 to 2013. BBC News - Rotherham abuse scandal Key dates
> That is a horrendous average of 86 children sexually abuse per year. I repeat 18,915 children under the age of 16 yrs were sexually abused in 2013. How many were abused by Muslims that year? Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the idiots who post here-----the Talmud is not a history book----
> it is not even a compendium of legal cases  (like  "law review") ---
> Many of the  "cases"  cited are allegorical     For reasons not clear
> to me-----somehow the  son of pandera story was thought by some medieval Christian theologians to be a slur on Jesus----but then again -----BALAAM  was suppose to be something like
> a code word for  Jesus.    Balaam is a figure in the bible at the
> time of  Jacob-----he was a gentile.    There is lots of discussion
> about abuse of children in ancient jewish writings.    Most of
> it deals with that which was considered the greatest sin of all----
> child sacrifice------the  "Amalekites"   did it which is why
> "Amalekite"-----is the worst possible thing to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the idiot that responded, To make it easy for you the talmud is like the Islamic hadiths.
> ps this is the yeshua you were rambling about.
> Yeshua ben Yosef of Nazareth (of the New Testament)
> 1. born in Bethlehem and raised in Galilee
> 2. lived approximately in 4 BCE
> 3. mother was Mirium (Mary), father was Yosef,
> 4. studied, practiced and taught Judaism
> 5. supported the Pharisaic School of Hillel & Shamai - Hasidic movement in Galilee and the Essenes
> 6. had 12 disciples
> 7. started the Netzarim (Nazarene) movement
> 8. had no ties to the government at all
> 9. executed by the Roman Courts (Rome had imperial rule over Israel, Jewish court had no authority to order or carry out an execution)
> 10. was executed (scourged - crucified) the day OF preparation for Passover
> 11. not mentioned in the Talmud except for alluded to writings
> thanks delta4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS     FREELY has again proven himself an idiot-----when was the book of the Talmud  "Sanhedrin"  written,  freely dear?      The Talmud is nothing like "the hadiths"  ------the hadiths consist of stuff attributed to muhummad------the Talmud is a compendium--
> AN ACTUAL COMPENDIUM   of something like the "minutes"
> of scholarly meetings in which the torah was discussed using
> many mechanisms of discussion including allegory.    It was written at the time that the discussions took place.   The Koran--hadiths and all-----did not get recorded until about 100 years
> after muhummad died.       Did you really imagine that your
> description of  "JESUS"   was needed by anyone here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows that he is completely clueless on Jewish history and culture and so cant be a secular Jew. My money is on him being a LYING SCOT's CRIMINAL that has came here from another board. One that you know well from the PoI board and Deep Blue. Remember them when they claimed the Pakistani muslims were not organised into child rape gangs and that it was a LIE spread by the BNP to stir up religious and racial hatred for the muslims.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my post Goy, the link is from the Jewish Chronicle which confirms the "Talmud is like the Islamic Hadiths" there are two ignorant goy here you and @irosie91, to quote the Jewish Chronicle again.
> The Talmud and Islam The Jewish Chronicle
> Both Islam and Judaism are religions which minutely regulate every aspect of the believer’s life. They’re each based on a God-given written document – the Torah for Judaism and the Qu’ran for Islam. These divine texts are each interpreted and expanded upon by an oral tradition – the Talmud and the Hadith respectively. Both traditions contain legal and ethical material, and the legal material in each distinguishes between religious laws and social laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL    the  "jewish chronicle"   suddenly became  THE AUTHORITY???        PS---ain't nothing "divine"  about the filthy
> Koran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL irosie the Proster Chamoole Once again you have exposed yourself as nothing more than a imbecilic racist goy.
Click to expand...





 How little you know child, how little you know.


----------



## Mindful

Vikrant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing this absurd logic that British authorities were afraid of singling out Muslims. Let me spell it out to you and everyone else who is clutching on to that straw. You do not have to single out Muslims to prosecute the perpetrators. Just prosecute the perpetrators to the fullest extent of law. It has nothing to do with Muslims unless they tried to protect these perpetrators. If you do not want to mention their ethnicity, that is fine too. Just refer to them as British men. Do not tag them as Asians. That is absurd and demonstrates the racism of British media.
Click to expand...


Why is it absurd logic? I see members of the British establishment admitting mea culpa on TV every day.


----------



## ChrisL

Mindful said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing this absurd logic that British authorities were afraid of singling out Muslims. Let me spell it out to you and everyone else who is clutching on to that straw. You do not have to single out Muslims to prosecute the perpetrators. Just prosecute the perpetrators to the fullest extent of law. It has nothing to do with Muslims unless they tried to protect these perpetrators. If you do not want to mention their ethnicity, that is fine too. Just refer to them as British men. Do not tag them as Asians. That is absurd and demonstrates the racism of British media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it absurd logic? I see members of the British establishment admitting mea culpa on TV every day.
Click to expand...


It's called "political correctness."  Obviously, a lot of these Muslims are from dirt poor countries where they are uneducated and ignorant.  They are left to their own devices mostly, and marry young (VERY YOUNG) girls, in some instances as young as 9 years old.  It's a part of their culture and a rotten custom that they have been practicing for CENTURIES.  It is just another way to oppress women.  

I cannot understand why people would be surprised by this happening.  Take a look at Sweden and how much the rape statistics have jumped.  They wouldn't admit to it either and instead of blaming the influx of Muslim immigrants from the ME, they say it is due to a "change in society."  They let uneducated violent savages into their country, and now their girls are paying the price.


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing this absurd logic that British authorities were afraid of singling out Muslims. Let me spell it out to you and everyone else who is clutching on to that straw. You do not have to single out Muslims to prosecute the perpetrators. Just prosecute the perpetrators to the fullest extent of law. It has nothing to do with Muslims unless they tried to protect these perpetrators. If you do not want to mention their ethnicity, that is fine too. Just refer to them as British men. Do not tag them as Asians. That is absurd and demonstrates the racism of British media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it absurd logic? I see members of the British establishment admitting mea culpa on TV every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called "political correctness."  Obviously, a lot of these Muslims are from dirt poor countries where they are uneducated and ignorant.  They are left to their own devices mostly, and marry young (VERY YOUNG) girls, in some instances as young as 9 years old.  It's a part of their culture and a rotten custom that they have been practicing for CENTURIES.  It is just another way to oppress women.
> 
> I cannot understand why people would be surprised by this happening.  Take a look at Sweden and how much the rape statistics have jumped.  They wouldn't admit to it either and instead of blaming the influx of Muslim immigrants from the ME, they say it is due to a "change in society."  They let uneducated violent savages into their country, and now their girls are paying the price.
Click to expand...


A lot of those Muslims are British born and bred. From large Pakistani communities in the North  of England. Many of the children did report those awful violations, but no one did anything about it.

There doesn't seem to be these problems amongst the British Indian communities.


----------



## ChrisL

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing this absurd logic that British authorities were afraid of singling out Muslims. Let me spell it out to you and everyone else who is clutching on to that straw. You do not have to single out Muslims to prosecute the perpetrators. Just prosecute the perpetrators to the fullest extent of law. It has nothing to do with Muslims unless they tried to protect these perpetrators. If you do not want to mention their ethnicity, that is fine too. Just refer to them as British men. Do not tag them as Asians. That is absurd and demonstrates the racism of British media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it absurd logic? I see members of the British establishment admitting mea culpa on TV every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called "political correctness."  Obviously, a lot of these Muslims are from dirt poor countries where they are uneducated and ignorant.  They are left to their own devices mostly, and marry young (VERY YOUNG) girls, in some instances as young as 9 years old.  It's a part of their culture and a rotten custom that they have been practicing for CENTURIES.  It is just another way to oppress women.
> 
> I cannot understand why people would be surprised by this happening.  Take a look at Sweden and how much the rape statistics have jumped.  They wouldn't admit to it either and instead of blaming the influx of Muslim immigrants from the ME, they say it is due to a "change in society."  They let uneducated violent savages into their country, and now their girls are paying the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of those Muslims are British born and bred. From large Pakistani communities in the North  of England. Many of the children did report those awful violations, but no one did anything about it.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be these problems amongst the British Indian communities.
Click to expand...


Well then, they must be teaching them the ways of the mother country.  And this is what also happens when you have a group of immigrants who refuse to integrate.  It would be interesting to know if these perpetrators were educated mainstream, or in their own little private community mosques, etc.


----------



## Vikrant

Mindful said:


> Why is it absurd logic? I see members of the British establishment admitting mea culpa on TV every day.



The whole thing is bizarre.


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Chalk and cheese when you look at the facts, he was placed on the sex offenders list for downloading photographs. He was not part of an organised group who acted because of their culture and religion against 11 year old girls and raped them. If he had ne would have faced a long time in prison on self imposed segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading child porn requires organised rings of people.
> I'm guessing, with all the controls against it, kiddie porn is hard work to find, so he must have known where to look; that means someone told him.
> Now consider this - if you use images of children being abused for your sexual pleasure, the kid has to be abused in the first place.
> In my mind, that makes the user just as guilty as the direct abuser - no excuses.
> There is no culture or religion issue here - it's simple bastard or not bastard.
Click to expand...


I agree in part, but there is no denying that rape and child marriage are part of the culture.  That is a fact.


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing this absurd logic that British authorities were afraid of singling out Muslims. Let me spell it out to you and everyone else who is clutching on to that straw. You do not have to single out Muslims to prosecute the perpetrators. Just prosecute the perpetrators to the fullest extent of law. It has nothing to do with Muslims unless they tried to protect these perpetrators. If you do not want to mention their ethnicity, that is fine too. Just refer to them as British men. Do not tag them as Asians. That is absurd and demonstrates the racism of British media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it absurd logic? I see members of the British establishment admitting mea culpa on TV every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called "political correctness."  Obviously, a lot of these Muslims are from dirt poor countries where they are uneducated and ignorant.  They are left to their own devices mostly, and marry young (VERY YOUNG) girls, in some instances as young as 9 years old.  It's a part of their culture and a rotten custom that they have been practicing for CENTURIES.  It is just another way to oppress women.
> 
> I cannot understand why people would be surprised by this happening.  Take a look at Sweden and how much the rape statistics have jumped.  They wouldn't admit to it either and instead of blaming the influx of Muslim immigrants from the ME, they say it is due to a "change in society."  They let uneducated violent savages into their country, and now their girls are paying the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of those Muslims are British born and bred. From large Pakistani communities in the North  of England. Many of the children did report those awful violations, but no one did anything about it.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be these problems amongst the British Indian communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, they must be teaching them the ways of the mother country.  And this is what also happens when you have a group of immigrants who refuse to integrate.  It would be interesting to know if these perpetrators were educated mainstream, or in their own little private community mosques, etc.
Click to expand...


Do you remember the 7/7 Tube bombings in London? That group of perpetrators were well integrated in to English society, and were to all intents and purposes, British. Only the week before the event, one if them had been at some sporting venue, playing cricket.


----------



## ChrisL

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing this absurd logic that British authorities were afraid of singling out Muslims. Let me spell it out to you and everyone else who is clutching on to that straw. You do not have to single out Muslims to prosecute the perpetrators. Just prosecute the perpetrators to the fullest extent of law. It has nothing to do with Muslims unless they tried to protect these perpetrators. If you do not want to mention their ethnicity, that is fine too. Just refer to them as British men. Do not tag them as Asians. That is absurd and demonstrates the racism of British media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it absurd logic? I see members of the British establishment admitting mea culpa on TV every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called "political correctness."  Obviously, a lot of these Muslims are from dirt poor countries where they are uneducated and ignorant.  They are left to their own devices mostly, and marry young (VERY YOUNG) girls, in some instances as young as 9 years old.  It's a part of their culture and a rotten custom that they have been practicing for CENTURIES.  It is just another way to oppress women.
> 
> I cannot understand why people would be surprised by this happening.  Take a look at Sweden and how much the rape statistics have jumped.  They wouldn't admit to it either and instead of blaming the influx of Muslim immigrants from the ME, they say it is due to a "change in society."  They let uneducated violent savages into their country, and now their girls are paying the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of those Muslims are British born and bred. From large Pakistani communities in the North  of England. Many of the children did report those awful violations, but no one did anything about it.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be these problems amongst the British Indian communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, they must be teaching them the ways of the mother country.  And this is what also happens when you have a group of immigrants who refuse to integrate.  It would be interesting to know if these perpetrators were educated mainstream, or in their own little private community mosques, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember the 7/7 Tube bombings in London? That group of perpetrators were well integrated in to English society, and were to all intents and purposes, British. Only the week before the event, one if them had been at some sporting venue, playing cricket.
Click to expand...


Mmmm.  I think they want you to BELIEVE that they have integrated into society, but obviously they have not.  Do we need any more proof?  All one has to do is take a look around the world (except for perhaps here in America because we just happen to be the best at this "melting pot" thing).  

I think the mistake is allowing these people to just come into their country and continue to live the way they lived in the Middle East and to isolate themselves from the rest of society.  Then, they raise their children this way as well.  They probably even go back and forth between countries in some instances too.  I've heard that there are areas where the police won't dare to patrol in certain communities.  Of course, my information is all second hand knowledge, but there is no denying that there is some kind of problem here.  There is definitely culture clash going on, and if these are people who were born and raised there, then the problem must be REALLY bad.


----------



## Vikrant

OK people - this is getting out of control. Do not blame cricket players or Jews or Muslims or Catholics or any other group for the crimes of these perpetrators. 

Facts are simple:

a) Some British men committed horrific sexual crimes against underage girls
b) British authorities colluded with the perpetrators

I play cricket and now I am beginning to take it personally all these racism that you folks are spouting against cricketers. Take it easy. Show some faith in the humanity. People of no religion would take delight in exploiting young girls like that. This is heinous to say the least.


----------



## Mindful

Vikrant said:


> OK people - this is getting out of control. Do not blame cricket players or Jews or Muslims or Catholics or any other group for the crimes of these perpetrators.
> 
> Facts are simple:
> 
> a) Some British men committed horrific sexual crimes against underage girls
> b) British authorities colluded with the perpetrators
> 
> I play cricket and now I am beginning to take it personally all these racism that you folks are spouting. Take it easy. Show some faith in the humanity. People of no religion would take delight in exploiting young girls like that. This is heinous to say the least.



What racism are you referring to? Islam is not a race. Even blue eyed blondes can be Moslems. Indians are a race, and there are no such problems with them in the UK.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> OK people - this is getting out of control. Do not blame cricket players or Jews or Muslims or Catholics or any other group for the crimes of these perpetrators.
> 
> Facts are simple:
> 
> a) Some British men committed horrific sexual crimes against underage girls
> b) British authorities colluded with the perpetrators
> 
> I play cricket and now I am beginning to take it personally all these racism that you folks are spouting against cricketers. Take it easy. Show some faith in the humanity. People of no religion would take delight in exploiting young girls like that. This is heinous to say the least.



There is something rotten in the Muslim religion.  I don't care if observing that fact makes someone want to call me a "bigot" or whatever.  Just look around the world!!!


----------



## irosie91

refusing to accept the fact that people  of DIFFERENT CULTURES----are more or less prone to this or that
KIND of criminality is  very very naïve and very very
anti -intellectual.         For the record----alcoholism is
uncommon amongst persons of Italian background.  
It is "racism"   for me to recognize that fact?


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> refusing to accept the fact that people  of DIFFERENT CULTURES----are more or less prone to this or that
> KIND of criminality is  very very naïve and very very
> anti -intellectual.         For the record----alcoholism is
> uncommon amongst persons of Italian background.
> It is "racism"   for me to recognize that fact?



I get tired of this dishonest game for the sake of sparing feelings.  There is a problem and it needs to be addressed, regardless of who's feelings are hurt.  People are being killed and tortured around the world in the name of the Muslim religion.  If the more mainstream Muslims' feelings are hurt by this FACT, then they need to be angry with the people who are giving their religion a bad name and not those who are acknowledging there is a problem.  I know some would try and bring up other religions, but you just don't see the atrocities on the same scope nowadays being carried out by people of other religions.  There is only ONE religion that seems to be spreading hate and fear throughout the world.


----------



## Indofred

ChrisL said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Chalk and cheese when you look at the facts, he was placed on the sex offenders list for downloading photographs. He was not part of an organised group who acted because of their culture and religion against 11 year old girls and raped them. If he had ne would have faced a long time in prison on self imposed segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading child porn requires organised rings of people.
> I'm guessing, with all the controls against it, kiddie porn is hard work to find, so he must have known where to look; that means someone told him.
> Now consider this - if you use images of children being abused for your sexual pleasure, the kid has to be abused in the first place.
> In my mind, that makes the user just as guilty as the direct abuser - no excuses.
> There is no culture or religion issue here - it's simple bastard or not bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree in part, but there is no denying that rape and child marriage are part of the culture.  That is a fact.
Click to expand...


Rape is not part of the culture, or any reasonable culture, and that crime is punished accordingly.
If these guys were under strict Muslim law, they would be executed (Strict Islamic law has some good points).
As for child marriage, it depends which Muslims you're talking about.
Some have that problem, most have a legal age of consent older than most western countries.
Not all Muslims are the same.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> [
> The Times Link between child porn and Muslim terrorists discovered National Review Online
> 
> _The Times_ reveals how pedophile websites are being used to pass information between Islamist terrorists in Britain, Italy and Spain. In one case, 40,000 images of children being forced to perform pornographic acts was found, reports _The Times_.
> 
> 
> The deeper you dig the more damning the evidence against islam and the muslims.



For every story you dig up about Muslims, I'll find you one about a non Muslim doing about the same.
Yes, there are Muslim perverts, as there are Christian perverts, Jewish perverts, agnostic perverts and atheist perverts.
The difference is, I condemn all, not try to blame one group for everything.
That's because I'm not a fucking idiot - how about you?


----------



## Indofred

The forum idiots want us to believe all child sex is down to Muslims.
Perhaps they can comment on these stories.

Silence and self-rule Brooklyn s Orthodox child abuse cover-up World news theguardian.com



> When Mordechai discovered his mentally disabled child was being molested, he reported the crime to the police. A local man was arrested and charged with repeatedly raping the boy in their synagogue's ritual bath. When news of the arrest got back to their Brooklyn community, the neighbours launched a hate campaign. But the object of their anger wasn't the alleged perpetrator, Meir Dascalowitz, it was the abused boy's father.



His son was being raped, so the local Jews went for the victim's father, not the rapist.

The Child-Rape Assembly Line VICE United Kingdom



> On a visit to Jerusalem in 2005, Rabbi Rosenberg entered into a mikvah in one of the holiest neighborhoods in the city, Mea She’arim. “I opened a door that entered into a schvitz,” he told me. “Vapors everywhere, I can barely see. My eyes adjust, and I see an old man, my age, long white beard, a holy-looking man, sitting in the vapors. On his lap, facing away from him, is a boy, maybe seven years old. And the old man is having anal sex with this boy.”



These guys are fucking little boys, but it's all covered up so Jews aren't blamed.

Former Christian radio host pleads guilty in child rape



> A former Grand Rapids Christian radio host pleaded guilty Tuesday to raping an 11-year-old boy in Battle Creek.



U.N. Report Vatican Policies Allowed Priests To Rape Children - NBC News



> The United Nations heavily criticized the Vatican on Wednesday for what it said was a systematic adoption of policies allowing priests to rape and sexually abuse tens of thousands of children.



As we see, many people are guilty of these filthy crimes, members of all religions, and no religion.
That in mind, I say this.

*THE IDIOTS THAT TRY TO BLAME ONE GROUP FOR ALL ARE IN PART GUILTY OF THE SEX CRIMES, AS THEY COVER UP OTHER GROUPS IN FAVOUR OF HATE AGAINST ONE, THUS ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.*

Frankly, they're disgusting little bastards, not a lot better than the rapists.


----------



## Mindful

Mordechai???


----------



## Mindful

The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.

I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> The forum idiots want us to believe all child sex is down to Muslims.
> Perhaps they can comment on these stories.
> 
> Silence and self-rule Brooklyn s Orthodox child abuse cover-up World news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Mordechai discovered his mentally disabled child was being molested, he reported the crime to the police. A local man was arrested and charged with repeatedly raping the boy in their synagogue's ritual bath. When news of the arrest got back to their Brooklyn community, the neighbours launched a hate campaign. But the object of their anger wasn't the alleged perpetrator, Meir Dascalowitz, it was the abused boy's father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His son was being raped, so the local Jews went for the victim's father, not the rapist.
> 
> The Child-Rape Assembly Line VICE United Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a visit to Jerusalem in 2005, Rabbi Rosenberg entered into a mikvah in one of the holiest neighborhoods in the city, Mea She’arim. “I opened a door that entered into a schvitz,” he told me. “Vapors everywhere, I can barely see. My eyes adjust, and I see an old man, my age, long white beard, a holy-looking man, sitting in the vapors. On his lap, facing away from him, is a boy, maybe seven years old. And the old man is having anal sex with this boy.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These guys are fucking little boys, but it's all covered up so Jews aren't blamed.
> 
> Former Christian radio host pleads guilty in child rape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Grand Rapids Christian radio host pleaded guilty Tuesday to raping an 11-year-old boy in Battle Creek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.N. Report Vatican Policies Allowed Priests To Rape Children - NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations heavily criticized the Vatican on Wednesday for what it said was a systematic adoption of policies allowing priests to rape and sexually abuse tens of thousands of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As we see, many people are guilty of these filthy crimes, members of all religions, and no religion.
> That in mind, I say this.
> 
> *THE IDIOTS THAT TRY TO BLAME ONE GROUP FOR ALL ARE IN PART GUILTY OF THE SEX CRIMES, AS THEY COVER UP OTHER GROUPS IN FAVOUR OF HATE AGAINST ONE, THUS ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.*
> 
> Frankly, they're disgusting little bastards, not a lot better than the rapists.
Click to expand...


 Freddie    is  FRANKLY  engaging in his usual PARANOIA
      and meccaist lies


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK case, the establishment was almost OCD about political correctness. Did not want go be seen as singling out Muslims for such crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing this absurd logic that British authorities were afraid of singling out Muslims. Let me spell it out to you and everyone else who is clutching on to that straw. You do not have to single out Muslims to prosecute the perpetrators. Just prosecute the perpetrators to the fullest extent of law. It has nothing to do with Muslims unless they tried to protect these perpetrators. If you do not want to mention their ethnicity, that is fine too. Just refer to them as British men. Do not tag them as Asians. That is absurd and demonstrates the racism of British media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it absurd logic? I see members of the British establishment admitting mea culpa on TV every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called "political correctness."  Obviously, a lot of these Muslims are from dirt poor countries where they are uneducated and ignorant.  They are left to their own devices mostly, and marry young (VERY YOUNG) girls, in some instances as young as 9 years old.  It's a part of their culture and a rotten custom that they have been practicing for CENTURIES.  It is just another way to oppress women.
> 
> I cannot understand why people would be surprised by this happening.  Take a look at Sweden and how much the rape statistics have jumped.  They wouldn't admit to it either and instead of blaming the influx of Muslim immigrants from the ME, they say it is due to a "change in society."  They let uneducated violent savages into their country, and now their girls are paying the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of those Muslims are British born and bred. From large Pakistani communities in the North  of England. Many of the children did report those awful violations, but no one did anything about it.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be these problems amongst the British Indian communities.
Click to expand...






 Get it right they are Pakistani born and bred and only use Britain for a passport and welfare. They stick to their own communities and refuse point blank to integrate into British society. They have their own little ghetto's in all the towns and cities they infest that have become no go areas over the last 15 years. They are criminal overlords and bring in illegal drugs from Pakistan because they know they wont be searched. They are the pimps that sell white meat on the streets and see it as their right to do so. They have been protected by the neo Marxist labour party who threatened the indigenous with arrest, prison and taking the rest of their children away from them, done with the complete support of police forces all over the country and council social services departments.

 As you say there is no problems with the other Asian communities from India, China etc. it is all the Islamic nations from Asia that are at the heart of the problem. It is all about culture and religion, and what they are taught by their parents and religious teachers. Child rape is a part of the Islamic culture as shown by the numbers of clerics and imams found guilty over the years, and these are just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to how widespread it really is.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Chalk and cheese when you look at the facts, he was placed on the sex offenders list for downloading photographs. He was not part of an organised group who acted because of their culture and religion against 11 year old girls and raped them. If he had ne would have faced a long time in prison on self imposed segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading child porn requires organised rings of people.
> I'm guessing, with all the controls against it, kiddie porn is hard work to find, so he must have known where to look; that means someone told him.
> Now consider this - if you use images of children being abused for your sexual pleasure, the kid has to be abused in the first place.
> In my mind, that makes the user just as guilty as the direct abuser - no excuses.
> There is no culture or religion issue here - it's simple bastard or not bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree in part, but there is no denying that rape and child marriage are part of the culture.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not part of the culture, or any reasonable culture, and that crime is punished accordingly.
> If these guys were under strict Muslim law, they would be executed (Strict Islamic law has some good points).
> As for child marriage, it depends which Muslims you're talking about.
> Some have that problem, most have a legal age of consent older than most western countries.
> Not all Muslims are the same.
Click to expand...


Freddie lied again.     under strict Islamic law----a MUSLIM 
cannot be executed for the rape of a non muslim  ----in fact
under strict MUSLIM LAW---a muslim cannot even be executed for murder of a non muslim.     In order for Pakistan
to get a  DEATH PENALTY on the murderers of daniel pearl---Musharraf had to convene a special  british style court-----a
shariah court could not find them guilty of a capital crime and----likely would have acquitted them.     There is NOTHING good about shariah law


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THE IDIOTS THAT TRY TO BLAME ONE GROUP FOR ALL ARE IN PART GUILTY OF THE SEX CRIMES, AS THEY COVER UP OTHER GROUPS IN FAVOUR OF HATE AGAINST ONE, THUS ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.*
> 
> Frankly, they're disgusting little bastards, not a lot better than the rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie    is  FRANKLY  engaging in his usual PARANOIA
> and meccaist lies
Click to expand...


See what I mean, this disgusting cow care not a jot for the kids, just wanting to blame Muslims for everything.
The filthy, no, evil dog is, in my opinion, almost as bad as the perverts because she tries to cover up the actions of so many in her idiotic attempt to blame one group.
This moron is about as guilty as the left wing pillocks in Rotherham who tried to hide the crimes; only she tries to hide all non Muslim crimes.
What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it absurd logic? I see members of the British establishment admitting mea culpa on TV every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is bizarre.
Click to expand...





 Only because the muslims are no longer protected by Political Correctness and neo Marxism and now have to face the British justice system


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.





 Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum idiots want us to believe all child sex is down to Muslims.
> Perhaps they can comment on these stories.
> 
> Silence and self-rule Brooklyn s Orthodox child abuse cover-up World news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Mordechai discovered his mentally disabled child was being molested, he reported the crime to the police. A local man was arrested and charged with repeatedly raping the boy in their synagogue's ritual bath. When news of the arrest got back to their Brooklyn community, the neighbours launched a hate campaign. But the object of their anger wasn't the alleged perpetrator, Meir Dascalowitz, it was the abused boy's father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His son was being raped, so the local Jews went for the victim's father, not the rapist.
> 
> The Child-Rape Assembly Line VICE United Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a visit to Jerusalem in 2005, Rabbi Rosenberg entered into a mikvah in one of the holiest neighborhoods in the city, Mea She’arim. “I opened a door that entered into a schvitz,” he told me. “Vapors everywhere, I can barely see. My eyes adjust, and I see an old man, my age, long white beard, a holy-looking man, sitting in the vapors. On his lap, facing away from him, is a boy, maybe seven years old. And the old man is having anal sex with this boy.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These guys are fucking little boys, but it's all covered up so Jews aren't blamed.
> 
> Former Christian radio host pleads guilty in child rape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Grand Rapids Christian radio host pleaded guilty Tuesday to raping an 11-year-old boy in Battle Creek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.N. Report Vatican Policies Allowed Priests To Rape Children - NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations heavily criticized the Vatican on Wednesday for what it said was a systematic adoption of policies allowing priests to rape and sexually abuse tens of thousands of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As we see, many people are guilty of these filthy crimes, members of all religions, and no religion.
> That in mind, I say this.
> 
> *THE IDIOTS THAT TRY TO BLAME ONE GROUP FOR ALL ARE IN PART GUILTY OF THE SEX CRIMES, AS THEY COVER UP OTHER GROUPS IN FAVOUR OF HATE AGAINST ONE, THUS ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.*
> 
> Frankly, they're disgusting little bastards, not a lot better than the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freddie    is  FRANKLY  engaging in his usual PARANOIA
> and meccaist lies
Click to expand...




 I take it he has not seen the many posts on the British boards by Nationalists that have outed the likes of Saville, DLT, Harris and others. So not just muslims as they would see, but when the incidence of muslim child rape is so much higher than that of all the other groups combined then there is a major problem with Islamic terrorist child rape. A 12 year old girl was 20 times more likely to be raped by a muslim adult man in the Industrial north than to be abused by an indigenous adult man.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THE IDIOTS THAT TRY TO BLAME ONE GROUP FOR ALL ARE IN PART GUILTY OF THE SEX CRIMES, AS THEY COVER UP OTHER GROUPS IN FAVOUR OF HATE AGAINST ONE, THUS ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.*
> 
> Frankly, they're disgusting little bastards, not a lot better than the rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie    is  FRANKLY  engaging in his usual PARANOIA
> and meccaist lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean, this disgusting cow care not a jot for the kids, just wanting to blame Muslims for everything.
> The filthy, no, evil dog is, in my opinion, almost as bad as the perverts because she tries to cover up the actions of so many in her idiotic attempt to blame one group.
> This moron is about as guilty as the left wing pillocks in Rotherham who tried to hide the crimes; only she tries to hide all non Muslim crimes.
> What a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...





And here you are jumping to the defence of the FILTHY ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST CHILD RAPISTS because it is bringing dishonour on the whole of islam. The fact is the muslims are 20 times more likely to rape a 12 year old girl than an indigenous Christian or Jew. We don't try to hide all the non muslim crimes we actually demand harsher punishment like emasculation ( removal of all external sex organs ) and enforcing the proceeds of crime laws against the rapists so they lose everything. Then we see the government elected to represent all the people protecting and defending the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS so they can get a few more votes and we start to ask why. This leads to the lid being blown of the scandal and the true extent of the problem being shown. At least 500 Pakistani muslim men have been arrested for child rape in the last 4 years, and more and more cases are being investigated every day. This will carry on for many years to come and the Pakistani communities in the UK will face hatred and distrust for many decades. Already decent people are turning against Pakistani muslims and refusing to deal with them the feelings are running that high.


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.
Click to expand...


He has a Palestinian  wife I think.


----------



## I.P.Freely

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
Click to expand...

@Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?


----------



## Mindful

I.P.Freely said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
Click to expand...



.........,,,,,,,,


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> [high.



Yes, I think you must be - No one could be that moronic without being on something/


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
Click to expand...

@Phoenall the Jewish wannabe, how does it feel cuddling up to an anti Semite and Holocaust denier ?
I expect you  to join me and condemn as scum anyone who agrees with Griffin the Nazi.

@Lipush @Daniyel


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THE IDIOTS THAT TRY TO BLAME ONE GROUP FOR ALL ARE IN PART GUILTY OF THE SEX CRIMES, AS THEY COVER UP OTHER GROUPS IN FAVOUR OF HATE AGAINST ONE, THUS ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.*
> 
> Frankly, they're disgusting little bastards, not a lot better than the rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie    is  FRANKLY  engaging in his usual PARANOIA
> and meccaist lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean, this disgusting cow care not a jot for the kids, just wanting to blame Muslims for everything.
> The filthy, no, evil dog is, in my opinion, almost as bad as the perverts because she tries to cover up the actions of so many in her idiotic attempt to blame one group.
> This moron is about as guilty as the left wing pillocks in Rotherham who tried to hide the crimes; only she tries to hide all non Muslim crimes.
> What a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...



yes---I see what you mean----Freddie pig---fucking lump of mosque shit.
You are demonstrating very typical  Khutbah Jumaat filth and lies ----
You are CLAIMING in typical mosque shit manner that people claim that
muslims are at fault for all sexual crime when in fact NOBODY DID SO

your are doing the typical   HOLY KHUTBAH JUMAAT---obscene filth for the
entertainment of the niqabi sluts

    ..... for those who missed out -----this thread addresses the issue of the
prevalence of sexual crime found amongst  London's muslims------the pigs of the
mosque cannot tolerate a truth so they deflect searching for any and all
examples of sexual crime amongst  KAFFIRIN-----
Do not be surprised----the fact is that claims that  "its only THEM who do
filth"     are the subject of  mosque  "lessons"    (called khutbah jumaat)  every
Friday thruout the entire UMMAH        I sat thru some of this filth and almost
vomited on the carpet------incessant disgusting filth from the mouths of IMAM PIGS.

I have sat thru hundreds of synagogue lessons----and scores of church lessons---
and never heard the word  "muslim"  or "Koran"------but if you hear the crap in
the stinking mosques-----you will understand that muslims are TAUGHT  that
everyone   NON MUSLIM is shit----SPECIFIED   ------(mostly Christians and Jews in my experience-----but the victims of mosque filth in other lands like  India----can just as easily be hindus.    I certainly HEARD lots of crap about hindus from Indian MOSQUE going slobs


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Chalk and cheese when you look at the facts, he was placed on the sex offenders list for downloading photographs. He was not part of an organised group who acted because of their culture and religion against 11 year old girls and raped them. If he had ne would have faced a long time in prison on self imposed segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading child porn requires organised rings of people.
> I'm guessing, with all the controls against it, kiddie porn is hard work to find, so he must have known where to look; that means someone told him.
> Now consider this - if you use images of children being abused for your sexual pleasure, the kid has to be abused in the first place.
> In my mind, that makes the user just as guilty as the direct abuser - no excuses.
> There is no culture or religion issue here - it's simple bastard or not bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree in part, but there is no denying that rape and child marriage are part of the culture.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not part of the culture, or any reasonable culture, and that crime is punished accordingly.
> If these guys were under strict Muslim law, they would be executed (Strict Islamic law has some good points).
> As for child marriage, it depends which Muslims you're talking about.
> Some have that problem, most have a legal age of consent older than most western countries.
> Not all Muslims are the same.
Click to expand...


Do you even know what you're talking about?  In Pakistan FORCED child marriages are quite common.  That is both child molestation AND rape.  The Pakistani men are resisting laws against forced child marriages and raping children because it is a PART of their belief system.  MUSLIM values.  



> SWAT VALLEY, Pakistan — Tabassum Adnan married at 14.
> 
> Such was the norm in the small village in Swat Valley, a conservative region in Pakistan near the Afghan border. What's unusual is that she escaped.
> 
> "I was forced into marrying a man who was 20 years older than me," Adnan said. "For 20 years, I stayed with him and endured his abuse and mental and physical torture — he made me suffer."
> 
> Pakistani lawmakers are set to adopt a bill to ensure other girls aren't forced into marriage by increasing the punishment for the practice, already illegal under a 1929 law widely disregarded in the country. The measure has led to a fierce debate, intensifying an ongoing cultural clash in the country over secular and Muslim values.


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> [high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think you must be - No one could be that moronic without being on something/
Click to expand...


So . . .  you don't consider forced child marriage to be raping children?  WTF is it then?


----------



## Penelope

Your


Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
Click to expand...


Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.


----------



## ChrisL

Penelope said:


> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
Click to expand...


I've read some passages from the Q'uran, and yes, it does say similar things.  Are you denying that?  I know all about the Dhimmis too.  You are a rabid Muslim.


----------



## ChrisL

TBH, sure, who can BLAME anyone for being a bigot against the Muslims?  Look at the crap they constantly pull?  Who would like a religion like that?  WHO and WHY?  I'm going to aggressively go after people who defend this awful despicable religion which spreads NOTHING but hate, death and fear.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
Click to expand...


Penelope-----I have a very strong impression that YOU never read the Koran or the
Bible------I do know that you have read islamo Nazi propaganda.      It is a fact that
the Koran DOES advocate war of conquest for islam.     Pious muslim men are
very much encouraged to be ALWAYS ARMED-----and in Islamic law---non muslilms are NOT PERMITTED to be armed.      FIGHTING FOR ISLAM is
a requirement upon muslims----it is so clearly stated in the Koran.     That "fighting"---was,-----AT THE INCEPTION of islam specifically specified as
referring to conflict with anyone who rejects islam as a religion.   On his deathbed
muhummad   (according to the Koran) specifically stated that only muslims
should be permitted to live in Arabia   (some exception could be made for
necessary contributing enslaved people----for awhile----so long as they agreed
to be completely subjugated and REMAINED completely subjugated)   Even today
one must be a muslim to be a citizen of Saudi Arabia -----gee you are dim


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a Palestinian  wife I think.
Click to expand...





 Which one as he has been married a few times, he is one of these that casts his women aside when he gets sick of them and finds a new one.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> [high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think you must be - No one could be that moronic without being on something/
Click to expand...




 The only thing I am on is LIFE WITHOUT MUSLIMS as we have managed to expel all the ones that tried to settle in this area LEGALLY. A form of anti muslim BDS..................


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a Palestinian  wife I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one as he has been married a few times, he is one of these that casts his women aside when he gets sick of them and finds a new one.
Click to expand...


Don't know what women see in him. Would you fancy him?


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Jewish wannabe, how does it feel cuddling up to an anti Semite and Holocaust denier ?
> I expect you  to join me and condemn as scum anyone who agrees with Griffin the Nazi.
> 
> @Lipush @Daniyel
Click to expand...





 I would not join you if my life depended on it, he made a personal statement that was taken out of context and the looney left run with it. It is different when your new friends the ISLAMONAZI's say similar things isn't it, then they are lauded by the likes of you for speaking openly and freely


----------



## Penelope

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a Palestinian  wife I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one as he has been married a few times, he is one of these that casts his women aside when he gets sick of them and finds a new one.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read some passages from the Q'uran, and yes, it does say similar things.  Are you denying that?  I know all about the Dhimmis too.  You are a rabid Muslim.
Click to expand...

Give me some verses?

Are you aware that Dhimmis are taxes that minorities pay, you do remember John saying do we have to pay taxes to Caesar and he said yes. They have used taxes since the very early ages, probably started by Egypt and then passed to Jews.

Most time Muslims did not want to have converts as they would rather have the taxes paid.

I know in our free country we don't feel its fair that in their country they can do what they want.

Now give me a list of those verses from the Quran.


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
Click to expand...




 Actually I have read both and the Koran mentions being violent to the unbelievers 230 times, but does not mention Jerusalem or Palestine once. The Koran also mentions emulating the perfect muslim in all ways, including raping 9 year old girls, murder and theft


----------



## Penelope

Give me verses with links.


Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have read both and the Koran mentions being violent to the unbelievers 230 times, but does not mention Jerusalem or Palestine once. The Koran also mentions emulating the perfect muslim in all ways, including raping 9 year old girls, murder and theft
Click to expand...


Hard to believe. No they call Jerusalem the "holy city" . Now give me the verses
and links. They can all be blasted apart. I can't even begin to count the violent verses in the OT or Talmud. After all the Muslims learned from Jews and Christians(but more like Christians)


----------



## ChrisL

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a Palestinian  wife I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one as he has been married a few times, he is one of these that casts his women aside when he gets sick of them and finds a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read some passages from the Q'uran, and yes, it does say similar things.  Are you denying that?  I know all about the Dhimmis too.  You are a rabid Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some verses?
> 
> Are you aware that Dhimmis are taxes that minorities pay, you do remember John saying do we have to pay taxes to Caesar and he said yes. They have used taxes since the very early ages, probably started by Egypt and then passed to Jews.
> 
> Most time Muslims did not want to have converts as they would rather have the taxes paid.
> 
> I know in our free country we don't feel its fair that in their country they can do what they want.
> 
> Now give me a list of those verses from the Quran.
Click to expand...


Yes, it is a way of making non-Muslims into second class citizens.  Even dogs are treated better.  Muslims will either make someone convert, kill them, or make them into "lesser" citizens.  It's a horrible and intolerant religion.


----------



## ChrisL

Penelope said:


> Hard to believe. No they call Jerusalem the "holy city" . Now give me the verses
> and links. They can all be blasted apart. I can't even begin to count the violent verses in the OT or Talmud. After all the Muslims learned from Jews and Christians(but more like Christians)



No need.  Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a Palestinian  wife I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one as he has been married a few times, he is one of these that casts his women aside when he gets sick of them and finds a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read some passages from the Q'uran, and yes, it does say similar things.  Are you denying that?  I know all about the Dhimmis too.  You are a rabid Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some verses?
> 
> Are you aware that Dhimmis are taxes that minorities pay, you do remember John saying do we have to pay taxes to Caesar and he said yes. They have used taxes since the very early ages, probably started by Egypt and then passed to Jews.
> 
> Most time Muslims did not want to have converts as they would rather have the taxes paid.
> 
> I know in our free country we don't feel its fair that in their country they can do what they want.
> 
> Now give me a list of those verses from the Quran.
Click to expand...





 Like these
Quran (2:191-193)

_"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief] _is worse than killing... 
but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful.  And fight them until there is no more Fitnah _[disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone.  But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun (the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_ 

Quran (2:244) - _"Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things."

Quran (2:216) - "*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."

Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority".  

Quran (4:76) - "Those who believe fight in the cause of Allah…"

Quran (4:95) - "Not equal are those believers who sit (at home) and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit (at home). Unto all (in Faith) Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit (at home) by a special reward,-"

Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"


 Just a few of the verses, and the last is what IS is carrying out daily with the beheadings and tortures._


----------



## ChrisL

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a Palestinian  wife I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one as he has been married a few times, he is one of these that casts his women aside when he gets sick of them and finds a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read some passages from the Q'uran, and yes, it does say similar things.  Are you denying that?  I know all about the Dhimmis too.  You are a rabid Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some verses?
> 
> Are you aware that Dhimmis are taxes that minorities pay, you do remember John saying do we have to pay taxes to Caesar and he said yes. They have used taxes since the very early ages, probably started by Egypt and then passed to Jews.
> 
> Most time Muslims did not want to have converts as they would rather have the taxes paid.
> 
> I know in our free country we don't feel its fair that in their country they can do what they want.
> 
> Now give me a list of those verses from the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like these
> Quran (2:191-193)
> 
> _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief] _is worse than killing...
> but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful.  And fight them until there is no more Fitnah _[disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone.  But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun (the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_
> 
> Quran (2:244) - _"Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things."
> 
> Quran (2:216) - "*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."
> 
> Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority".
> 
> Quran (4:76) - "Those who believe fight in the cause of Allah…"
> 
> Quran (4:95) - "Not equal are those believers who sit (at home) and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit (at home). Unto all (in Faith) Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit (at home) by a special reward,-"
> 
> Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"
> 
> 
> Just a few of the verses, and the last is what IS is carrying out daily with the beheadings and tortures._
Click to expand...


IMO, it doesn't even matter since I'm not a religious person anyway.  The facts are the facts, and the fact is that where ever there is a large Muslim immigrant presence, there is violence, death and hatred.  Even if some are misinterpreting their holy book is irrelevant.  The ONLY thing that matters is that this religion has been proven to be violent and hateful by it's participants own actions.


----------



## Penelope

ChrisL said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a Palestinian  wife I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one as he has been married a few times, he is one of these that casts his women aside when he gets sick of them and finds a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read some passages from the Q'uran, and yes, it does say similar things.  Are you denying that?  I know all about the Dhimmis too.  You are a rabid Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some verses?
> 
> Are you aware that Dhimmis are taxes that minorities pay, you do remember John saying do we have to pay taxes to Caesar and he said yes. They have used taxes since the very early ages, probably started by Egypt and then passed to Jews.
> 
> Most time Muslims did not want to have converts as they would rather have the taxes paid.
> 
> I know in our free country we don't feel its fair that in their country they can do what they want.
> 
> Now give me a list of those verses from the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like these
> Quran (2:191-193)
> 
> _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief] _is worse than killing...
> but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful.  And fight them until there is no more Fitnah _[disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone.  But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun (the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_
> 
> Quran (2:244) - _"Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things."
> 
> Quran (2:216) - "*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."
> 
> Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority".
> 
> Quran (4:76) - "Those who believe fight in the cause of Allah…"
> 
> Quran (4:95) - "Not equal are those believers who sit (at home) and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit (at home). Unto all (in Faith) Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit (at home) by a special reward,-"
> 
> Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"
> 
> 
> Just a few of the verses, and the last is what IS is carrying out daily with the beheadings and tortures._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, it doesn't even matter since I'm not a religious person anyway.  The facts are the facts, and the fact is that where ever there is a large Muslim immigrant presence, there is violence, death and hatred.  Even if some are misinterpreting their holy book is irrelevant.  The ONLY thing that matters is that this religion has been proven to be violent and hateful by it's participants own actions.
Click to expand...


_"I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"_

Doesn't even come close to what the Jewish God did to the Egyptians.   Wrong way to read the bible or quran is to it verse by verse.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Give me verses with links.
> 
> rosie>>>> for what to you want  "LINKS"  Penelope-----it is not difficult to read a translation of the Koran------do it yourself
> 
> Penelope>>>
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.



rosie----yes he has and so have I,  Penelope----I read three separate translations-----
    the first I read is probably easiest-----PICTHALL


Phoenal>>>>
Actually I have read both and the Koran mentions being violent to the unbelievers 230 times, but does not mention Jerusalem or Palestine once. The Koran also mentions emulating the perfect muslim in all ways, including raping 9 year old girls, murder and theft[/QUOTE]

Penelope>>
Hard to believe. No they call Jerusalem the "holy city"

rosie   >>>  not in the Koran ,   Penelope.      Now they call Jerusalem 
   AL KUDS      which mean   "the holy place"          gee Penelope----read the Koran---
   it is easy ------not all that long and kinda simple minded----just try not to start
   out with    "ali yusuf'-----too much commentary

Peneloope
 . Now give me the verses
and links. They can all be blasted apart.

rosie          you want to  BLAST VERSES APART??

penelope
 I can't even begin to count the violent verses in the OT or Talmud.

rosie-----Penelope---you have never been in the same room with a copy of
  the Talmud let alone read it.      What does  VIOLENT verses have to do with
  anything?     The bible is a HISTORY   and includes a history of the wars  that
  took place -------gee why are you so dim?        The fact that you describe  "violent"
  verses in the Talmud----kinda proves that you are an idiot.     The Talmud consists
  of discussion----commentary on law.     Every time you post you demonatrate that your
  entire  "education"  in this field is  islamo Nazi propaganda----mostly the stuff written
  by escaped Nazi war crimminals------like   Aribert Heim   (dr death)

Penelope
 After all the Muslims learned from Jews and Christians(but more like Christians)[/QUOTE]'

rosie-----try to control yourself-----you are getting more and more idiotic    
    what did muslims  "learn"  from   jews and Christians?   I am not denying
    that  muhummad was heavily influence------but it is clear that YOU never
    learned anything other than how to parrot islamo Nazi propaganda
[

PHoenal   (I think??)
According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.[/QUOTE]

penelope
Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.[/QUOTE]

rosie-----It seems to me that phoenal read the Koran and bible----I certainly have---
 Penelope ---YOU have not-----nor have you read the Talmud----you lied about that

PHOENAL 
I've read some passages from the Q'uran, and yes, it does say similar things.  Are you denying that?  I know all about the Dhimmis too.  You are a rabid Muslim.[/QUOTE]

rosie-----I  read the Koran----and ALSO  know quite a bit about Islamic law---since my
   husband was born  a  dhimmi   in a shariah cesspit

Penelope 
Are you aware that Dhimmis are taxes that minorities pay, you do remember John saying do we have to pay taxes to Caesar and he said yes. They have used taxes since the very early ages, probably started by Egypt and then passed to Jews.

rosie-----nope  Penelope----"dhimmis"   are not taxes      "dhimmis"   are non-muslims
living in muslim lands.      Gee---for someone who tries to claim to know----
                 YOU DON'T


Penelope???
Most time Muslims did not want to have converts as they would rather have the taxes paid.

rosie----nope again---           only some times in the history of the filth of shariah cesspits were conversions discouraged in  order to keep the extorted money and
enslavement intact

????    who wrote this one?
I know in our free country we don't feel its fair that in their country they can do what they want.

Penelope---
Now give me a list of those verses from the Quran.[/QUOTE]

rosie  >>>    what verses?       read the silly book-----do not worry----
you are not facing anything as complex as  the TALMUD


----------



## ChrisL

Penelope said:


> . . .



Again, whatever their silly book says is irrelevant.  All one needs to do is to look at their ACTIONS, and it is obvious that this so-called "religion" (I would call it a cult) is a huge thorn in the side of the civilized world.


----------



## Penelope

ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, whatever their silly book says is irrelevant.  All one needs to do is to look at their ACTIONS, and it is obvious that this so-called "religion" (I would call it a cult) is a huge thorn in the side of the civilized world.
Click to expand...


Yes since no one follows their books anymore (except the jews) , look that the Jewish pedophile ring, the RC pedophile abuse. The buying and selling of underage women from Russia to Israelite I head is a hot industry. Look at the smut in the US and now you want to tell me this is a Muslim problem.


----------



## Penelope

1 Samuel 15:3New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
3 Now go and attack Amalek, and utterly destroy all that they have; do not spare them, but kill both man and woman, child and infant, ox and sheep, camel and donkey.’”

even the animals. (The Jewish God is one mean god)

Moses comes down from the mountain , whoever is not with us is against us,
and had the  men slay 3000 of their inlaws, brothers, etc,  that day.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Jewish wannabe, how does it feel cuddling up to an anti Semite and Holocaust denier ?
> I expect you  to join me and condemn as scum anyone who agrees with Griffin the Nazi.
> 
> @Lipush @Daniyel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not join you if my life depended on it, he made a personal statement that was taken out of context and the looney left run with it. It is different when your new friends the ISLAMONAZI's say similar things isn't it, then they are lauded by the likes of you for speaking openly and freely
Click to expand...

aaaaaaah I see, you really are a supporter of the Nazi and holocaust denier Mr BNP Griffin
@Sally @irosie91


----------



## ChrisL

Now, I know this site is considered a "hate site" towards the Muslim religion, but they DO keep a daily log of terrorist attacks on the behalf of the Muslim religion throughout the world (the ONLY site that does so that I'm aware of).  It is INCREDIBLE.  

TheReligionofPeace - About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks

And just to give you an idea for reference.  Check it out.  

Islam Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Time


----------



## ChrisL

Penelope said:


> 1 Samuel 15:3New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
> 3 Now go and attack Amalek, and utterly destroy all that they have; do not spare them, but kill both man and woman, child and infant, ox and sheep, camel and donkey.’”
> 
> even the animals. (The Jewish God is one mean god)
> 
> Moses comes down from the mountain , whoever is not with us is against us,
> and had the  men slay 3000 of their inlaws, brothers, etc,  that day.



I don't care about your silly bible/koran verses.  They mean absolutely nothing.  The bottom line is that the Muslim cult is one of the biggest problems in modern times.  FACT.


----------



## ChrisL

Well @Penelope et al, I suggest you guys get booked on the very next flight to Iraq so that you can tell ISIS that their interpretation of their holy book is ALL WRONG.  Think that would help?  Hmmmm?


----------



## ChrisL

@Penelope 

I'll bet THESE guys would be very interested in YOUR version of their holy book as well.  Note the part in bold please, Penelope, and address it.  



> Secular-minded lawmakers want to amend Pakistani law to impose two-year jail sentences and $1,000 fines for child marriage. Current penalties for breaking the law are only a month in jail and a $10 fine. The laws, which are rarely enforced, apply to parents and clerics who perform marriages.
> 
> Officials in Sindh province — where Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, is located — have strengthened local laws against the tradition. Police there have raided wedding parties to enforce it, shocking Pakistani conservatives.
> 
> Traditionalists are now mounting an effort to prevent the bill. *The Council of Islamic Ideology, an official panel that advises the government on Islamic law, recently ruled that the 1929 law, as well as the proposed amendments, was "un-Islamic."
> 
> "Girls as young as 9 years old are eligible to be married if the signs of puberty are visible," said Council Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani. "Parliament should not create laws which are against the teachings of the Koran.*"



source:  http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/06/07/pakistan-child-marriage/10003047/


----------



## Mindful

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Jewish wannabe, how does it feel cuddling up to an anti Semite and Holocaust denier ?
> I expect you  to join me and condemn as scum anyone who agrees with Griffin the Nazi.
> 
> @Lipush @Daniyel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not join you if my life depended on it, he made a personal statement that was taken out of context and the looney left run with it. It is different when your new friends the ISLAMONAZI's say similar things isn't it, then they are lauded by the likes of you for speaking openly and freely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaah I see, you really are a supporter of the Nazi and holocaust denier Mr BNP Griffin
> @Sally @irosie91
Click to expand...


Looks like you are, the time and energy you give to ranting about him.


----------



## irosie91

[QUOTE="Penelope, post: .


Like these
Quran (2:191-193)

_"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief] _is worse than killing... 
but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful.  And fight them until there is no more Fitnah _[disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone.  But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun (the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_

Quran (2:244) - _"Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things."

Quran (2:216) - "*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."

Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority".  

Quran (4:76) - "Those who believe fight in the cause of Allah…"

Quran (4:95) - "Not equal are those believers who sit (at home) and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit (at home). Unto all (in Faith) Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit (at home) by a special reward,-"

Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"


Just a few of the verses, and the last is what IS is carrying out daily with the beheadings and tortures._[/QUOTE]

IMO, it doesn't even matter since I'm not a religious person anyway.  The facts are the facts, and the fact is that where ever there is a large Muslim immigrant presence, there is violence, death and hatred.  Even if some are misinterpreting their holy book is irrelevant.  The ONLY thing that matters is that this religion has been proven to be violent and hateful by it's participants own actions.[/QUOTE]

_"I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"_

peneolope's answer----taken  directly from  KHUTBAH JUMAAT SHIT
Doesn't even come close to what the Jewish God did to the Egyptians.   Wrong way to read the bible or quran is to it verse by verse.[/QUOTE]

   rosie----so true Penelope------quoting either the bible or Koran verse by
verse is meaningless.     One has to know how the people who adhere to those
books     INTERPRET THEM.       You make it clear that either you don't know
anything about either or prefer to lie about both.      Right now-----the KORAN  is
being played out for us in Iraq.     In the past it was ---and still is---played
out in Afghanistan------its filth is ongoing in Saudi Arabia and Yemen and
Libya  and  several other  shariah cesspits


----------



## ChrisL

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, whatever their silly book says is irrelevant.  All one needs to do is to look at their ACTIONS, and it is obvious that this so-called "religion" (I would call it a cult) is a huge thorn in the side of the civilized world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes since no one follows their books anymore (except the jews) , look that the Jewish pedophile ring, the RC pedophile abuse. The buying and selling of underage women from Russia to Israelite I head is a hot industry. Look at the smut in the US and now you want to tell me this is a Muslim problem.
Click to expand...


You are talking about a relatively SMALL group of outliers and trying to compare them to the worldwide mayhem of Islam.  LOL!  Sorry, a group of human traffickers is NOT comparable.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Jewish wannabe, how does it feel cuddling up to an anti Semite and Holocaust denier ?
> I expect you  to join me and condemn as scum anyone who agrees with Griffin the Nazi.
> 
> @Lipush @Daniyel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not join you if my life depended on it, he made a personal statement that was taken out of context and the looney left run with it. It is different when your new friends the ISLAMONAZI's say similar things isn't it, then they are lauded by the likes of you for speaking openly and freely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaah I see, you really are a supporter of the Nazi and holocaust denier Mr BNP Griffin
> @Sally @irosie91
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you are, the time and energy you give to ranting about him.
Click to expand...

@Midful the shikseh  you do not deny you are an anti Semite and Holocaust denier like your BNP hero Griffin........you could just lie.


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Give me verses with links.
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have read both and the Koran mentions being violent to the unbelievers 230 times, but does not mention Jerusalem or Palestine once. The Koran also mentions emulating the perfect muslim in all ways, including raping 9 year old girls, murder and theft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe. No they call Jerusalem the "holy city" . Now give me the verses
> and links. They can all be blasted apart. I can't even begin to count the violent verses in the OT or Talmud. After all the Muslims learned from Jews and Christians(but more like Christians)
Click to expand...





  They have been given and the links are the Koran itself.   Here is a link that will allow you to read the verses in English
The Noble Qur an -


----------



## Mindful

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Jewish wannabe, how does it feel cuddling up to an anti Semite and Holocaust denier ?
> I expect you  to join me and condemn as scum anyone who agrees with Griffin the Nazi.
> 
> @Lipush @Daniyel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not join you if my life depended on it, he made a personal statement that was taken out of context and the looney left run with it. It is different when your new friends the ISLAMONAZI's say similar things isn't it, then they are lauded by the likes of you for speaking openly and freely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaah I see, you really are a supporter of the Nazi and holocaust denier Mr BNP Griffin
> @Sally @irosie91
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you are, the time and energy you give to ranting about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Midful the shikseh  you do not deny you are an anti Semite and Holocaust denier like your BNP hero Griffin........you could just lie.
Click to expand...


Can you quack too?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> 1 Samuel 15:3New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)
> 3 Now go and attack Amalek, and utterly destroy all that they have; do not spare them, but kill both man and woman, child and infant, ox and sheep, camel and donkey.’”
> 
> even the animals. (The Jewish God is one mean god)
> 
> Moses comes down from the mountain , whoever is not with us is against us,
> and had the  men slay 3000 of their inlaws, brothers, etc,  that day.




what happened to your statement   "verse by verse is no way to read the bible or the Koran"???          you were kidding?

    The amaleks were a people who engaged in child  sacrifice----they dumped
     their own kids or any kids they could grab into a fire-----which a very hot stone
     oven thing------before statues of the  "god"    MOLOCH     Such altars---complete
     with charred baby bones ----have been found on excavations.    For the sake of
     the same kind of poetic style used to write ancient epics----(eg  the odyssey which
     is yet another book you never read)   wars with these enemies are described in
     FLAMBOYANT manner-----the war with the Amalekites is no more horrific
     in  description than the sack of TROY.   (gee you are dim)     As to the issue of
     the fight in the Sinai-----that was a civil war-----again flamboyantly described.

     did you attend high school in the USA     Penelope?     did they put you in the
        "literature for idiots"   class?         you missed Beowulf  too-----didn't you.....

   you should try reading the bible-----it is SUBLIME  literature------for those who can
     grasp it--------so is the   Odyssey.      I read the Koran long ago----because I love
     ancient literature---------it has no aesthetic value


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Jewish wannabe, how does it feel cuddling up to an anti Semite and Holocaust denier ?
> I expect you  to join me and condemn as scum anyone who agrees with Griffin the Nazi.
> 
> @Lipush @Daniyel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not join you if my life depended on it, he made a personal statement that was taken out of context and the looney left run with it. It is different when your new friends the ISLAMONAZI's say similar things isn't it, then they are lauded by the likes of you for speaking openly and freely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaah I see, you really are a supporter of the Nazi and holocaust denier Mr BNP Griffin
> @Sally @irosie91
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you are, the time and energy you give to ranting about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Midful the shikseh  you do not deny you are an anti Semite and Holocaust denier like your BNP hero Griffin........you could just lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you quack too?
Click to expand...

nah but I can crow you Nazi bitch
Panorama, 2001

'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'


----------



## Penelope

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me verses with links.
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have read both and the Koran mentions being violent to the unbelievers 230 times, but does not mention Jerusalem or Palestine once. The Koran also mentions emulating the perfect muslim in all ways, including raping 9 year old girls, murder and theft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe. No they call Jerusalem the "holy city" . Now give me the verses
> and links. They can all be blasted apart. I can't even begin to count the violent verses in the OT or Talmud. After all the Muslims learned from Jews and Christians(but more like Christians)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been given and the links are the Koran itself.   Here is a link that will allow you to read the verses in English
> The Noble Qur an -
Click to expand...


I already know what is in there, and you take things out of context and era. You somehow like most of us have done at one time put the OT , that they did such despicable stuff as they had to get rid of the scum on earth like all Christians are taught, but when one actually reads it , one can see how vulgar it is.


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a Palestinian  wife I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one as he has been married a few times, he is one of these that casts his women aside when he gets sick of them and finds a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read some passages from the Q'uran, and yes, it does say similar things.  Are you denying that?  I know all about the Dhimmis too.  You are a rabid Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some verses?
> 
> Are you aware that Dhimmis are taxes that minorities pay, you do remember John saying do we have to pay taxes to Caesar and he said yes. They have used taxes since the very early ages, probably started by Egypt and then passed to Jews.
> 
> Most time Muslims did not want to have converts as they would rather have the taxes paid.
> 
> I know in our free country we don't feel its fair that in their country they can do what they want.
> 
> Now give me a list of those verses from the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like these
> Quran (2:191-193)
> 
> _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief] _is worse than killing...
> but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful.  And fight them until there is no more Fitnah _[disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone.  But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun (the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_
> 
> Quran (2:244) - _"Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things."
> 
> Quran (2:216) - "*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."
> 
> Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority".
> 
> Quran (4:76) - "Those who believe fight in the cause of Allah…"
> 
> Quran (4:95) - "Not equal are those believers who sit (at home) and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit (at home). Unto all (in Faith) Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit (at home) by a special reward,-"
> 
> Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"
> 
> 
> Just a few of the verses, and the last is what IS is carrying out daily with the beheadings and tortures._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, it doesn't even matter since I'm not a religious person anyway.  The facts are the facts, and the fact is that where ever there is a large Muslim immigrant presence, there is violence, death and hatred.  Even if some are misinterpreting their holy book is irrelevant.  The ONLY thing that matters is that this religion has been proven to be violent and hateful by it's participants own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"_
> 
> Doesn't even come close to what the Jewish God did to the Egyptians.   Wrong way to read the bible or quran is to it verse by verse.
Click to expand...






 The Koran was deliberately written to be recited verse by verse as the majority of the arab's were illiterate. This is still seen today in many Islamic nations. The clerics and imams hold control over the people and will do anything to keep that control. So the Koran is recited parrot fashion in Arabic that many muslims do not understand, and accept the translation given by the clerics and imams. This was shown a few years ago when a literate muslim was debating islam with one of islams many detractors. Just a few minutes into the debate the detractor quoted a verse from the Koran that the muslim claimed loudly to be a Zionist LIE and misinterpretation of the verse. The muslim picked up his copy of the Koran and went to the verse quoted and read it out word for word what the detractor had stated. The muslims was left struck dumb and claimed that a Jew had tampered with his copy of the Koran and demanded a new copy be brought in. 3 copies were brought in from 3 different sources, all Islamic, and the verse was exactly the same. The muslim stormed of because he had been shown what he thought he knew was not what the Koran says.

 As this verse says behead those who are not muslims for the glory of allah, so that you instil terror in their hearts. So you see the Koran is a TERRORISTS MANUAL and as such should be banned in the west.


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, whatever their silly book says is irrelevant.  All one needs to do is to look at their ACTIONS, and it is obvious that this so-called "religion" (I would call it a cult) is a huge thorn in the side of the civilized world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes since no one follows their books anymore (except the jews) , look that the Jewish pedophile ring, the RC pedophile abuse. The buying and selling of underage women from Russia to Israelite I head is a hot industry. Look at the smut in the US and now you want to tell me this is a Muslim problem.
Click to expand...





Still far short of the child rape committed by muslims in a RACIST TERRORIST FASHION. Every muslim community practises child rape, and there is no country worse than Saudi for slave running very young white skinned blonde girls as sex slaves for the ruling elite. The word is that is were Madeline McCann ended up as she was BLONDE


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Jewish wannabe, how does it feel cuddling up to an anti Semite and Holocaust denier ?
> I expect you  to join me and condemn as scum anyone who agrees with Griffin the Nazi.
> 
> @Lipush @Daniyel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not join you if my life depended on it, he made a personal statement that was taken out of context and the looney left run with it. It is different when your new friends the ISLAMONAZI's say similar things isn't it, then they are lauded by the likes of you for speaking openly and freely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaah I see, you really are a supporter of the Nazi and holocaust denier Mr BNP Griffin
> @Sally @irosie91
Click to expand...






Don't you worry sunshine Sally and Rosie know my views very well. Did he deny the holocaust or did he just question the story


----------



## hadit

Penelope said:


> Doesn't even come close to what the Jewish God did to the Egyptians.   Wrong way to read the bible or quran is to it verse by verse.



Good, then you won't have a problem understanding why God did what He did to the Egyptians.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Jewish wannabe, how does it feel cuddling up to an anti Semite and Holocaust denier ?
> I expect you  to join me and condemn as scum anyone who agrees with Griffin the Nazi.
> 
> @Lipush @Daniyel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not join you if my life depended on it, he made a personal statement that was taken out of context and the looney left run with it. It is different when your new friends the ISLAMONAZI's say similar things isn't it, then they are lauded by the likes of you for speaking openly and freely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaah I see, you really are a supporter of the Nazi and holocaust denier Mr BNP Griffin
> @Sally @irosie91
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you are, the time and energy you give to ranting about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Midful the shikseh  you do not deny you are an anti Semite and Holocaust denier like your BNP hero Griffin........you could just lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you quack too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah but I can crow you Nazi bitch
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
Click to expand...






 It is also well known that 20,000 Jews were gassed at Belsen Bergen in one night, only there were never any gas chambers built at Bergen Belsen.

It is also a matter of historical fact that the Russians admitted to building the gas chambers at Auschwitz after the war because their story would not be believed otherwise.

Just as the Russians also admitted to having killed the Polish soldiers at Katyn and then blamed it on the Germans.


 Why don't you forget the neo Marxist history you have been force fed and look for the truth. Yes the Jews were murdered in their millions but not the way you believe. A good example was the 15,000 that died at Belsen while it was under British control from Typhus and Typhoid, all because the doctors could not decide who to treat first. Each nationality wanted their own treating before any others, and it was the Jewish doctor that said those in greatest need should be treated first irrespective of their religion or nationality.


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me verses with links.
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have read both and the Koran mentions being violent to the unbelievers 230 times, but does not mention Jerusalem or Palestine once. The Koran also mentions emulating the perfect muslim in all ways, including raping 9 year old girls, murder and theft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe. No they call Jerusalem the "holy city" . Now give me the verses
> and links. They can all be blasted apart. I can't even begin to count the violent verses in the OT or Talmud. After all the Muslims learned from Jews and Christians(but more like Christians)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been given and the links are the Koran itself.   Here is a link that will allow you to read the verses in English
> The Noble Qur an -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already know what is in there, and you take things out of context and era. You somehow like most of us have done at one time put the OT , that they did such despicable stuff as they had to get rid of the scum on earth like all Christians are taught, but when one actually reads it , one can see how vulgar it is.
Click to expand...





 Did you know that the Koran is abrogated and so should not be read in verse order but in chronological order. This means that Mohamed recited the Koran at different times and the verses don't run concurrently.


----------



## ChrisL

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me verses with links.
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have read both and the Koran mentions being violent to the unbelievers 230 times, but does not mention Jerusalem or Palestine once. The Koran also mentions emulating the perfect muslim in all ways, including raping 9 year old girls, murder and theft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe. No they call Jerusalem the "holy city" . Now give me the verses
> and links. They can all be blasted apart. I can't even begin to count the violent verses in the OT or Talmud. After all the Muslims learned from Jews and Christians(but more like Christians)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been given and the links are the Koran itself.   Here is a link that will allow you to read the verses in English
> The Noble Qur an -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already know what is in there, and you take things out of context and era. You somehow like most of us have done at one time put the OT , that they did such despicable stuff as they had to get rid of the scum on earth like all Christians are taught, but when one actually reads it , one can see how vulgar it is.
Click to expand...


The Muslims are the ones interpreting it and acting upon those interpretations.  They do NOT think it is taken out of context or era.


----------



## Indofred

ChrisL said:


> The Muslims are the ones interpreting it and acting upon those interpretations.  They do NOT think it is taken out of context or era.



Not at all.
A few Muslims wanted to rape children.
Ethnicity and cultural identity - Rotherham Joint Strategic Needs Assessment

There are about 8,000 Muslims from Pakistan and area in Rotherham, only a very few engaged in this filth.
This suggests, all the shit about these people following the holy book is in error, or the rest are really bad Muslims.


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims are the ones interpreting it and acting upon those interpretations.  They do NOT think it is taken out of context or era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> A few Muslims wanted to rape children.
> Ethnicity and cultural identity - Rotherham Joint Strategic Needs Assessment
> 
> There are about 8,000 Muslims from Pakistan and area in Rotherham, only a very few engaged in this filth.
> This suggests, all the shit about these people following the holy book is in error, or the rest are really bad Muslims.
Click to expand...


That is not what my link suggests.  My link suggests that laws in Pakistan to raise age of consent so that the men can no longer marry 9-year-old children have been fought against tooth and nail because these men want little girls.  The leader of a particular sect says that it is unIslamist to stop men from marrying children as young as 9 years old if they show signs of puberty.  This tells us that it is more than a "few" as you claim.


----------



## ChrisL

Child Marriages in Pakistan The Institute for Social Justice ISJ


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims are the ones interpreting it and acting upon those interpretations.  They do NOT think it is taken out of context or era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> A few Muslims wanted to rape children.
> Ethnicity and cultural identity - Rotherham Joint Strategic Needs Assessment
> 
> There are about 8,000 Muslims from Pakistan and area in Rotherham, only a very few engaged in this filth.
> This suggests, all the shit about these people following the holy book is in error, or the rest are really bad Muslims.
Click to expand...




 So are you saying 8,000 adult male muslims. Because you are playing with the numbers again the wrong message is being put across. If you look at the reality 1,700 of these 8,000 are adult males, which means the numbers named by the various girls, 259,  is 21% of the total adult male Pakistani population of Rotherham. When put like that it is an alarming number that needs to be addressed vigorously by the authorities. Imagine the uproar if it had been 21% of the Jewish adult male population, or 21% of the Catholic priest population.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron, honest? Are you high?
> 
> When he was leader of the Opposition to Blair's government, Cameron was one of the cheerleaders calling for the real whistleblower's imprisonment. In 2004, the BBC went undercover among the British National Party, where they recorded its leader, Nick Griffin, revealing that he and some of his party officials believed that a Muslim pedophile gang was operating in the north of England and they were exclusively targeting White girls, some as young as nine. Following the programme's broadcast, Griffin was arrested on the charge of inciting racial hatred, and the establishment went for him all guns blazing, demanding that the maximum tarrif of seven years be applied in the event of a guilty verdict. Thankfully all charges were dropped. The guy was looking down the barrel of seven years in an A-CAT prison (seven years!), just for telling some uncomfortable truths about a bunch of pedophiles that happened to be Pakis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we were warned that this sort of thing was happening; the gang-rapes, the fearsome brutality, the organised exploitation of White schoolgirls who had the great misfortune to be sent to a Council ‘Care Home’. We were warned ten years ago! But the problem was that, because  the person who first made those warnings was not politically acceptable; was not accepted as being trustworthy, was in fact accused of criminal behaviour for uttering that very warning, his words and his warnings were rejected and ignored.
> 
> Who was that man?
> 
> *His name was Nick Griffin*
> 
> Source. Mike Cunningham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same Nick Griffin who also said.
> THE HOLOCAUST AND THE JEWISH FAITH
> 
> 'I am well aware that the orthodox opinion is that six million Jews were gassed and cremated and turned into lampshades. Orthodox opinion also once held that the world is flat. . . I have reached the conclusion that the "extermination" tale is a mixture of Allied wartime propaganda, extremely profitable lie, and latter witch-hysteria.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Mail on Sunday, April 2006
> 
> He decreased his one-time MP, Alex Carlisle QC, as 'this bloody Jew . . . whose only claim is that his grandparents died in the Holocaust'.
> 
> The Times, April 1999
> 
> 'We must be aware of the enormous control over every form of mass media the Jews possess and. . . who are the real manipulators of political power.'
> 
> The Independent, 2002
> 
> '[Jewish academics] originated political correctness. Because they saw it was good for the Jews. Because they saw a West made up of nations, each with its own consciousness as potentially a threat to Jews.'
> 
> The Times, 2009
> 
> Fundamentally I regard it as quite irrelevant and wrong that at a time when the British people are going to be a minority in our own homeland in 60 years, in other words we're going to be genocided ... at that time along come the liberal media with this big club marked Holocaust and bash me over the head with it.'
> 
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BNP leader Nick Griffin A bigot damned by his own vile words Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> @Mindful do you agree with the above? the reason this member resigned is interesting BNP legal officer quits over conscience The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that, ad infinitum. Does that mean he was wrong about his warnings?
> 
> You want to mix metaphors, and make this about Nick Griffin?
> 
> It's a known fact, self-admitted in some cases, that those in authority at the time, the police, local council, were reluctant to make accusations for fear of being labelled racists. It was easier to call those poor girls sluts, who asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful simple question, do you agree with Griffins anti Semitic remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to bait me with that tired old tactic. It could have been the Pope or Father Christmas who gave that warning for all I care. It just happened to be Nick  Griffin in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so frightened of a simple answer to my question @Mindful? is it because...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mindful .the nebish Still running away from giving an answer goy, I repeat do you agree with your hero nick griffins anti Semitic remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .........,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Phoenall the Jewish wannabe, how does it feel cuddling up to an anti Semite and Holocaust denier ?
> I expect you  to join me and condemn as scum anyone who agrees with Griffin the Nazi.
> 
> @Lipush @Daniyel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not join you if my life depended on it, he made a personal statement that was taken out of context and the looney left run with it. It is different when your new friends the ISLAMONAZI's say similar things isn't it, then they are lauded by the likes of you for speaking openly and freely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaah I see, you really are a supporter of the Nazi and holocaust denier Mr BNP Griffin
> @Sally @irosie91
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you are, the time and energy you give to ranting about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Midful the shikseh  you do not deny you are an anti Semite and Holocaust denier like your BNP hero Griffin........you could just lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you quack too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah but I can crow you Nazi bitch
> Panorama, 2001
> 
> 'It's well-known that the chimneys from the gas chambers at Auschwitz are fake, built after the war ended.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also well known that 20,000 Jews were gassed at Belsen Bergen in one night, only there were never any gas chambers built at Bergen Belsen.
> 
> It is also a matter of historical fact that the Russians admitted to building the gas chambers at Auschwitz after the war because their story would not be believed otherwise.
> 
> Just as the Russians also admitted to having killed the Polish soldiers at Katyn and then blamed it on the Germans.
> 
> 
> Why don't you forget the neo Marxist history you have been force fed and look for the truth. Yes the Jews were murdered in their millions but not the way you believe. A good example was the 15,000 that died at Belsen while it was under British control from Typhus and Typhoid, all because the doctors could not decide who to treat first. Each nationality wanted their own treating before any others, and it was the Jewish doctor that said those in greatest need should be treated first irrespective of their religion or nationality.
Click to expand...

What absolute Nazi codswallop, I thought you were a BNP anti Semite and holocaust denier and I was right,
@Lipush @Kondor3 @Daniyel @SAYIT @Ropey @Statistikhengst @RoccoR @Hossfly @toastman @Vigilante @MJB12741 @Independent


----------



## I.P.Freely

@Phoenall 15000 Jews died in Belsen after liberation and you you fucking animal blame the liberators.


----------



## Mindful

What has Holocaust porn got to do with Pakistani men in Rotherham?


----------



## Mindful

Scrolling down through the past posts has become almost impossible on this thread.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> What has Holocaust porn got to do with Pakistani men in Rotherham?


It exposes credibility you Nazi Drek


----------



## Mindful

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has Holocaust porn got to do with Pakistani men in Rotherham?
> 
> 
> 
> It exposes credibility you Nazi Drek
Click to expand...


Is that a debatable issue?


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> @Phoenall 15000 Jews died in Belsen after liberation and you you fucking animal blame the liberators.





So you admit to half the truth but stall at putting the blame were it belongs. Do you know what the treatment for Typhus/typhoid is half wit, a good bath in a pesticide ( like zyklon b or magnesium cyanide ) and clean clothes. So why did the British not do this from day one, why did they wait for so long. Why did the doctors want to treat their own and leave the Jews and Gypsies to die, was it down to their ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED.

 I see you had no comment on the fake evidence used to convict German soldiers of war crimes at Nuremburg that was known to be false. The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has Holocaust porn got to do with Pakistani men in Rotherham?
> 
> 
> 
> It exposes credibility you Nazi Drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a debatable issue?
Click to expand...





It is when the neo Marxists have no answers to the points raised and have to invoke Goodwins Law to win a brownie point.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims are the ones interpreting it and acting upon those interpretations.  They do NOT think it is taken out of context or era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> A few Muslims wanted to rape children.
> Ethnicity and cultural identity - Rotherham Joint Strategic Needs Assessment
> 
> There are about 8,000 Muslims from Pakistan and area in Rotherham, only a very few engaged in this filth.
> This suggests, all the shit about these people following the holy book is in error, or the rest are really bad Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying 8,000 adult male muslims. Because you are playing with the numbers again the wrong message is being put across. If you look at the reality 1,700 of these 8,000 are adult males, which means the numbers named by the various girls, 259,  is 21% of the total adult male Pakistani population of Rotherham. When put like that it is an alarming number that needs to be addressed vigorously by the authorities. Imagine the uproar if it had been 21% of the Jewish adult male population, or 21% of the Catholic priest population.
Click to expand...


The Jew population of New York is about 1.5 million.
If 50% are male, that's 750,000 people.
If 50% of the males are children or too old to fuck anything, that leaves 375,000 Jews that fuck.

Nechemya Weberman among 46 named convicted child sex offenders who terrorized the Orthodox Jewish community are released by Brooklyn DA Mail Online



> There were originally 118 cases viewed by NYPD detectives under operation Kol Tzedek, Hebrew for 'voice of justice'.
> 
> Of those, 25 sex offenders were jailed.
> At least 10 cases were dismissed and seven downgraded because victims backed out or parents refused to let their children testify
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Doesn't sound many, but a lot of the guilty bastards were never charged because there was intimidation of the victims' families, so they never testified or withdrew charges.
> 
> Loads more bastards
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jews turn out by the hundreds for accused sex offender World news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the street outside the Continental catering hall in Williamsburg, they filled the sidewalk, at times spilling onto the road to be pushed back by police. Inside the packed room, men of all ages dressed in the traditional garb of the Satmar Hasidic sect – long black coats, round hats and side curls – listened to their community elders speak out in support of a man they claim has been wrongly accused.
> 
> With the issue of child sexual abuse in the ultra-Orthodox community gaining ever greater press attention, the approaching trial of Nechemya Weberman has become a touch paper, igniting passions on both sides of the growing divide in this community – between those who claim most alleged child sex crimes are hushed up and those who refute the charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the bastards fucked a load of kids, and all his mates went out to get him off.
> There's clearly a massive problem of sexual abuse being hidden in New York's Jew community.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

Nazi dreck? What if I said  Paki Bashing?


----------



## Indofred

Brooklyn DA releases names of 46 convicted child sex offenders within Orthodox Jewish community



> The Brooklyn District Attorney has released the names of the 45 men and one woman convicted on charges of child sex abuse since a crackdown on abuse within Brooklyn’s ultra-Orthodox Jewish community began four years ago.



The DA tried to hide the facts.
Brooklyn DA accused of failing to tackle Orthodox Jews cover-up of sex abuse World news theguardian.com



> Brooklyn DA accused of failing to tackle Orthodox Jews' cover-up of sex abuse
> Critics say Charles Hynes has failed to wrest control from rabbis who refuse to co-operate with secular authorities..
> ...
> A systemic cover-up of child sexual abuse in Brooklyn's ultra-Orthodox Jewish enclaves continues to obstruct justice for young victims, despite claims by religious leaders and the Brooklyn district attorney that the problem is in hand.
> 
> A long-standing culture of non-cooperation with secular justice by Brooklyn's ultra-Orthodox Jews keeps many child sex offenders out of the courts and at large in their communities.



Bloody hell, the Jews are fucking loads of kids in the states, and the authorities are covering it up.


----------



## Indofred

Getting a Grip on Religious Sex Abuse Rabbi Yitzchak Schochet

This tells us how the jews in the UK hide their perverts.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims are the ones interpreting it and acting upon those interpretations.  They do NOT think it is taken out of context or era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> A few Muslims wanted to rape children.
> Ethnicity and cultural identity - Rotherham Joint Strategic Needs Assessment
> 
> There are about 8,000 Muslims from Pakistan and area in Rotherham, only a very few engaged in this filth.
> This suggests, all the shit about these people following the holy book is in error, or the rest are really bad Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying 8,000 adult male muslims. Because you are playing with the numbers again the wrong message is being put across. If you look at the reality 1,700 of these 8,000 are adult males, which means the numbers named by the various girls, 259,  is 21% of the total adult male Pakistani population of Rotherham. When put like that it is an alarming number that needs to be addressed vigorously by the authorities. Imagine the uproar if it had been 21% of the Jewish adult male population, or 21% of the Catholic priest population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jew population of New York is about 1.5 million.
> If 50% are male, that's 750,000 people.
> If 50% of the males are children or too old to fuck anything, that leaves 375,000 Jews that fuck.
> 
> Nechemya Weberman among 46 named convicted child sex offenders who terrorized the Orthodox Jewish community are released by Brooklyn DA Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were originally 118 cases viewed by NYPD detectives under operation Kol Tzedek, Hebrew for 'voice of justice'.
> 
> Of those, 25 sex offenders were jailed.
> At least 10 cases were dismissed and seven downgraded because victims backed out or parents refused to let their children testify
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Doesn't sound many, but a lot of the guilty bastards were never charged because there was intimidation of the victims' families, so they never testified or withdrew charges.
> 
> Loads more bastards
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jews turn out by the hundreds for accused sex offender World news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the street outside the Continental catering hall in Williamsburg, they filled the sidewalk, at times spilling onto the road to be pushed back by police. Inside the packed room, men of all ages dressed in the traditional garb of the Satmar Hasidic sect – long black coats, round hats and side curls – listened to their community elders speak out in support of a man they claim has been wrongly accused.
> 
> With the issue of child sexual abuse in the ultra-Orthodox community gaining ever greater press attention, the approaching trial of Nechemya Weberman has become a touch paper, igniting passions on both sides of the growing divide in this community – between those who claim most alleged child sex crimes are hushed up and those who refute the charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the bastards fucked a load of kids, and all his mates went out to get him off.
> There's clearly a massive problem of sexual abuse being hidden in New York's Jew community.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 I agree with you completely, and the ones found guilty of the crime should be sentenced harshly. Those that have covered for the crimes should also be charged with perverting the course of Justice and sentenced accordingly. The rapists should be emasculated so they cant rape any more children and their line will end with them. It has nothing to do with race or culture in this case, just a group that are child rapists.

 But this still does not alter the fact that the Pakistani muslim men in the UK were acting on the commands of their religion


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Brooklyn DA releases names of 46 convicted child sex offenders within Orthodox Jewish community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brooklyn District Attorney has released the names of the 45 men and one woman convicted on charges of child sex abuse since a crackdown on abuse within Brooklyn’s ultra-Orthodox Jewish community began four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DA tried to hide the facts.
> Brooklyn DA accused of failing to tackle Orthodox Jews cover-up of sex abuse World news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn DA accused of failing to tackle Orthodox Jews' cover-up of sex abuse
> Critics say Charles Hynes has failed to wrest control from rabbis who refuse to co-operate with secular authorities..
> ...
> A systemic cover-up of child sexual abuse in Brooklyn's ultra-Orthodox Jewish enclaves continues to obstruct justice for young victims, despite claims by religious leaders and the Brooklyn district attorney that the problem is in hand.
> 
> A long-standing culture of non-cooperation with secular justice by Brooklyn's ultra-Orthodox Jews keeps many child sex offenders out of the courts and at large in their communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, the Jews are fucking loads of kids in the states, and the authorities are covering it up.
Click to expand...





 Have they reached 1400 yet, or is it still less than 100 ?


----------



## ChrisL

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims are the ones interpreting it and acting upon those interpretations.  They do NOT think it is taken out of context or era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> A few Muslims wanted to rape children.
> Ethnicity and cultural identity - Rotherham Joint Strategic Needs Assessment
> 
> There are about 8,000 Muslims from Pakistan and area in Rotherham, only a very few engaged in this filth.
> This suggests, all the shit about these people following the holy book is in error, or the rest are really bad Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying 8,000 adult male muslims. Because you are playing with the numbers again the wrong message is being put across. If you look at the reality 1,700 of these 8,000 are adult males, which means the numbers named by the various girls, 259,  is 21% of the total adult male Pakistani population of Rotherham. When put like that it is an alarming number that needs to be addressed vigorously by the authorities. Imagine the uproar if it had been 21% of the Jewish adult male population, or 21% of the Catholic priest population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jew population of New York is about 1.5 million.
> If 50% are male, that's 750,000 people.
> If 50% of the males are children or too old to fuck anything, that leaves 375,000 Jews that fuck.
> 
> Nechemya Weberman among 46 named convicted child sex offenders who terrorized the Orthodox Jewish community are released by Brooklyn DA Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were originally 118 cases viewed by NYPD detectives under operation Kol Tzedek, Hebrew for 'voice of justice'.
> 
> Of those, 25 sex offenders were jailed.
> At least 10 cases were dismissed and seven downgraded because victims backed out or parents refused to let their children testify
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Doesn't sound many, but a lot of the guilty bastards were never charged because there was intimidation of the victims' families, so they never testified or withdrew charges.
> 
> Loads more bastards
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jews turn out by the hundreds for accused sex offender World news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the street outside the Continental catering hall in Williamsburg, they filled the sidewalk, at times spilling onto the road to be pushed back by police. Inside the packed room, men of all ages dressed in the traditional garb of the Satmar Hasidic sect – long black coats, round hats and side curls – listened to their community elders speak out in support of a man they claim has been wrongly accused.
> 
> With the issue of child sexual abuse in the ultra-Orthodox community gaining ever greater press attention, the approaching trial of Nechemya Weberman has become a touch paper, igniting passions on both sides of the growing divide in this community – between those who claim most alleged child sex crimes are hushed up and those who refute the charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the bastards fucked a load of kids, and all his mates went out to get him off.
> There's clearly a massive problem of sexual abuse being hidden in New York's Jew community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you completely, and the ones found guilty of the crime should be sentenced harshly. Those that have covered for the crimes should also be charged with perverting the course of Justice and sentenced accordingly. The rapists should be emasculated so they cant rape any more children and their line will end with them. It has nothing to do with race or culture in this case, just a group that are child rapists.
> 
> But this still does not alter the fact that the Pakistani muslim men in the UK were acting on the commands of their religion
Click to expand...


Yes, these guys need to brought out into the open, paraded through the streets and humiliated.  

I agree, with others, its the occasional pervert.  This is a way of life for a lot of Pakistani men.  They like little girls and boys.  I've also heard of some perverted things that some Muslims like to do with little boys.  PIGS!


----------



## ChrisL

I think it's so hilarious that people who practice this sick religion think they're going to Heaven.  I would put my money on hell for those people, if such a place exists.  Crazy insane abusive murdering SOBs.


----------



## ChrisL

We should make this religion illegal.  Yeah, freedom of religion and all that, but enough is enough.  This is NOT a religion.  It is a cult, and a very dangerous and influential one at that.  This religious belief costs MILLIONS of people their lives, all because of some sick religious beliefs.  It's really QUITE disgusting and I've just about had it.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> But this still does not alter the fact that the Pakistani muslim men in the UK were acting on the commands of their religion



As were the Jews, as proven by all the Jewish cover ups of Jew perverts.


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims are the ones interpreting it and acting upon those interpretations.  They do NOT think it is taken out of context or era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> A few Muslims wanted to rape children.
> Ethnicity and cultural identity - Rotherham Joint Strategic Needs Assessment
> 
> There are about 8,000 Muslims from Pakistan and area in Rotherham, only a very few engaged in this filth.
> This suggests, all the shit about these people following the holy book is in error, or the rest are really bad Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying 8,000 adult male muslims. Because you are playing with the numbers again the wrong message is being put across. If you look at the reality 1,700 of these 8,000 are adult males, which means the numbers named by the various girls, 259,  is 21% of the total adult male Pakistani population of Rotherham. When put like that it is an alarming number that needs to be addressed vigorously by the authorities. Imagine the uproar if it had been 21% of the Jewish adult male population, or 21% of the Catholic priest population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jew population of New York is about 1.5 million.
> If 50% are male, that's 750,000 people.
> If 50% of the males are children or too old to fuck anything, that leaves 375,000 Jews that fuck.
> 
> Nechemya Weberman among 46 named convicted child sex offenders who terrorized the Orthodox Jewish community are released by Brooklyn DA Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were originally 118 cases viewed by NYPD detectives under operation Kol Tzedek, Hebrew for 'voice of justice'.
> 
> Of those, 25 sex offenders were jailed.
> At least 10 cases were dismissed and seven downgraded because victims backed out or parents refused to let their children testify
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Doesn't sound many, but a lot of the guilty bastards were never charged because there was intimidation of the victims' families, so they never testified or withdrew charges.
> 
> Loads more bastards
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jews turn out by the hundreds for accused sex offender World news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the street outside the Continental catering hall in Williamsburg, they filled the sidewalk, at times spilling onto the road to be pushed back by police. Inside the packed room, men of all ages dressed in the traditional garb of the Satmar Hasidic sect – long black coats, round hats and side curls – listened to their community elders speak out in support of a man they claim has been wrongly accused.
> 
> With the issue of child sexual abuse in the ultra-Orthodox community gaining ever greater press attention, the approaching trial of Nechemya Weberman has become a touch paper, igniting passions on both sides of the growing divide in this community – between those who claim most alleged child sex crimes are hushed up and those who refute the charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the bastards fucked a load of kids, and all his mates went out to get him off.
> There's clearly a massive problem of sexual abuse being hidden in New York's Jew community.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are pathetic.  Do you think that you are fooling ANYONE?  Accept the FACTS, it is part of the culture and religious beliefs in the Middle Eastern Muslim countries to rape and oppress women, not to mention to beat them if they DARE step out of line.


----------



## ChrisL

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims are the ones interpreting it and acting upon those interpretations.  They do NOT think it is taken out of context or era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> A few Muslims wanted to rape children.
> Ethnicity and cultural identity - Rotherham Joint Strategic Needs Assessment
> 
> There are about 8,000 Muslims from Pakistan and area in Rotherham, only a very few engaged in this filth.
> This suggests, all the shit about these people following the holy book is in error, or the rest are really bad Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying 8,000 adult male muslims. Because you are playing with the numbers again the wrong message is being put across. If you look at the reality 1,700 of these 8,000 are adult males, which means the numbers named by the various girls, 259,  is 21% of the total adult male Pakistani population of Rotherham. When put like that it is an alarming number that needs to be addressed vigorously by the authorities. Imagine the uproar if it had been 21% of the Jewish adult male population, or 21% of the Catholic priest population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jew population of New York is about 1.5 million.
> If 50% are male, that's 750,000 people.
> If 50% of the males are children or too old to fuck anything, that leaves 375,000 Jews that fuck.
> 
> Nechemya Weberman among 46 named convicted child sex offenders who terrorized the Orthodox Jewish community are released by Brooklyn DA Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were originally 118 cases viewed by NYPD detectives under operation Kol Tzedek, Hebrew for 'voice of justice'.
> 
> Of those, 25 sex offenders were jailed.
> At least 10 cases were dismissed and seven downgraded because victims backed out or parents refused to let their children testify
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Doesn't sound many, but a lot of the guilty bastards were never charged because there was intimidation of the victims' families, so they never testified or withdrew charges.
> 
> Loads more bastards
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jews turn out by the hundreds for accused sex offender World news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the street outside the Continental catering hall in Williamsburg, they filled the sidewalk, at times spilling onto the road to be pushed back by police. Inside the packed room, men of all ages dressed in the traditional garb of the Satmar Hasidic sect – long black coats, round hats and side curls – listened to their community elders speak out in support of a man they claim has been wrongly accused.
> 
> With the issue of child sexual abuse in the ultra-Orthodox community gaining ever greater press attention, the approaching trial of Nechemya Weberman has become a touch paper, igniting passions on both sides of the growing divide in this community – between those who claim most alleged child sex crimes are hushed up and those who refute the charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the bastards fucked a load of kids, and all his mates went out to get him off.
> There's clearly a massive problem of sexual abuse being hidden in New York's Jew community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you completely, and the ones found guilty of the crime should be sentenced harshly. Those that have covered for the crimes should also be charged with perverting the course of Justice and sentenced accordingly. The rapists should be emasculated so they cant rape any more children and their line will end with them. It has nothing to do with race or culture in this case, just a group that are child rapists.
> 
> But this still does not alter the fact that the Pakistani muslim men in the UK were acting on the commands of their religion
Click to expand...


I don't know why you bother with this tit-for-tat with some of these demented people.  You just give credence to their claims, which we all know are bogus.  

Other religions do tend to have beliefs which can be oppressive towards women, but they have grown and learned to accept that women are actually human beings too, unlike the Muslim religion.  It is FULL of the MOST backward ass ignorant load of crap I've ever heard of in my life.  If it were up to me, I wouldn't allow ANY Muslims in my country because I don't trust them.  Yes, I am bigot towards the Muslim religion and I am not ashamed of that.  I think it's a ROTTEN ideology.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Phoenall 15000 Jews died in Belsen after liberation and you you fucking animal blame the liberators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit to half the truth but stall at putting the blame were it belongs. Do you know what the treatment for Typhus/typhoid is half wit, a good bath in a pesticide ( like zyklon b or magnesium cyanide ) and clean clothes. So why did the British not do this from day one, why did they wait for so long. Why did the doctors want to treat their own and leave the Jews and Gypsies to die, was it down to their ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED.
> 
> I see you had no comment on the fake evidence used to convict German soldiers of war crimes at Nuremburg that was known to be false. The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.
Click to expand...

More GOYIMONAZI hogwash from a pathetic anti Semite read this link you Nazi Drek How to Refute Holocaust Denial Jewish Virtual Library
Lies. Zyklon-B was used partly because it is extremely efficient at killing people. True, there are other gases that are comparably efficient. However, Zyklon-B was unique in that it also had these two advantages:

It was easy to pack, store and transport -- it could be ordered from an ordinary chemical company, and came in sealed tins.

It was widely available, as it was used for delousing. In fact, probably over 90% of the Zyklon used at Auschwitz was used for delousing purposes. See e.g. Gutman, Anatomy of the Auschwitz Death Camp, 1994, p. 215.

As noted in the answer to question 28, it is extremely efficient for mass murder. In fact, HCN, the gas released by Zyklon-B, is used today to execute condemned people in the United States.

In fairness, it should be pointed out that today's execution gas chambers generate HCN by chemical reaction, not by simply allowing it to evaporate, as was done with Zyklon-B. But there were no problems with the method the Nazis used; it worked quite well.

As the Nazis found out soon enough, the bottleneck in the extermination process was the incineration of the bodies, not the gassing itself. A thousand people could be killed in a matter of minutes, or an hour or two at most, counting the entire operation from arrival at the camp to the final ventilation of the gas chamber.

Yet to burn the bodies of those thousand people took quite a long while. Large, expensive furnaces were purchased, and many Reichsmarks were spent on maintaining them, but burning bodies still took at least ten times longer than actually killing people. The Nazis even reduced the size of the gas chambers after they realized that the bottleneck would always be the furnace capacity -- see Gutman et al., Anatomy of the Auschwitz Death Camp, 1994, p. 224.)

So the arguments about difficulties with the gassing process, or efficiency of the gas, are just red herrings. See also the appropriate section of the Auschwitz FAQ.

Anyway, if there are supposedly so many gases that are "far more efficient," why doesn't the IHR just name some? Greg Raven was asked to do exactly this in on Usenet in 1994-95, but, after being asked many times, he was only able to state:

Carbon monoxide would be faster than Zyklon B, for example, as would any of numerous nerve gasses.

As has already been explained, the speed of the killing agent is not the bottleneck in the killing process, so saying which gas is "faster" misses the point. That aside, carbon monoxide is not in fact "faster" than HCN, which is one of the fastest-acting poisons there is. See the paper written on the subject for details.

In fact, the Nazis did try using carbon monoxide, in the Action Reinhard camps, and also at Maidanek, where bottled CO and piping apparatus was found. But, as Höss explained in his memoirs, he found the existing methods inefficient and decided to switch to Zyklon-B instead.

"Nerve gasses" is not a specific enough claim to address.

The only other instance of a specific gas being named, that we have yet found, is a laughable demonstration of ignorance. In the so-called "Lüftl Report," Walter Lüftl writes:

Anyone familiar with the danger involved in handling hydrocyanic acid gas (which is explosive and extremely toxic) must wonder why the SS executioners didn't use carbon dioxide gas -- which is easier to handle and completely harmless to the executioner -- to kill the prisoners who were allegedly poisoned with Zyklon.

Any textbook on physiology confirms that in the event of anoxia (oxygen deprivation), disturbances of brain functioning appear after five seconds, followed by unconsciousness after 15 seconds, and brain death after five minutes. This is how animals are put to sleep, painlessly and surely. It also works with people.

This is sheer stupidity. Carbon dioxide simply asphyxiates its victims, drowning them in oxygenless air. Unconsciousness would take much longer than fifteen seconds. Death would not be painless, it would be about as painful as strangling or drowning. And carbon dioxide must be transported compressed in bottles, since "dry ice" cannot be sublimated quickly enough to kill anyone.

How many bottles of carbon dioxide would it take to completely replace the normal, oxygenated air in a gas chamber? How much would it cost to transport and refill these bottles? Wouldn't it be easier to use a small amount of a poison that must only achieve a few hundred parts per million to be deadly, instead of having to reach a concentration sufficient to displace the oxygen from the air?

In fact, Friedrich Berg, dismisses carbon dioxide in another article published by the IHR, and available on Greg Raven's web site:

Carbon dioxide is not really any more poisonous than ordinary water. Most toxicology handbooks do not even mention it. When mentioned at all, it is generally classified as a "non-toxic, simple asphyxiant."

So this is another internal contradiction.

The "Lüftl Report," is available on-line in a textfile on Nizkor, or as a web page at Greg Raven's web site. Search on the text "physiology".​


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this still does not alter the fact that the Pakistani muslim men in the UK were acting on the commands of their religion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As were the Jews, as proven by all the Jewish cover ups of Jew perverts.
Click to expand...




 When it reaches the level of the current investigations under way in the UK then you can say that, but while it is just used as a smokescreen to hide the truth about islam then I will keep pointing out that it is a major problem for islam all over the world. If 21% of the adult muslim Pakistani men in one British town are known to be practising child rape then there is a serious problem. Do 21% of any other groups adult male population get their crimes covered up like the Pakistani muslims did ?


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Phoenall 15000 Jews died in Belsen after liberation and you you fucking animal blame the liberators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit to half the truth but stall at putting the blame were it belongs. Do you know what the treatment for Typhus/typhoid is half wit, a good bath in a pesticide ( like zyklon b or magnesium cyanide ) and clean clothes. So why did the British not do this from day one, why did they wait for so long. Why did the doctors want to treat their own and leave the Jews and Gypsies to die, was it down to their ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED.
> 
> I see you had no comment on the fake evidence used to convict German soldiers of war crimes at Nuremburg that was known to be false. The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More GOYIMONAZI hogwash from a pathetic anti Semite read this link you Nazi Drek How to Refute Holocaust Denial Jewish Virtual Library
> Lies. Zyklon-B was used partly because it is extremely efficient at killing people. True, there are other gases that are comparably efficient. However, Zyklon-B was unique in that it also had these two advantages:
> 
> It was easy to pack, store and transport -- it could be ordered from an ordinary chemical company, and came in sealed tins.
> 
> It was widely available, as it was used for delousing. In fact, probably over 90% of the Zyklon used at Auschwitz was used for delousing purposes. See e.g. Gutman, Anatomy of the Auschwitz Death Camp, 1994, p. 215.
> 
> As noted in the answer to question 28, it is extremely efficient for mass murder. In fact, HCN, the gas released by Zyklon-B, is used today to execute condemned people in the United States.
> 
> In fairness, it should be pointed out that today's execution gas chambers generate HCN by chemical reaction, not by simply allowing it to evaporate, as was done with Zyklon-B. But there were no problems with the method the Nazis used; it worked quite well.
> 
> As the Nazis found out soon enough, the bottleneck in the extermination process was the incineration of the bodies, not the gassing itself. A thousand people could be killed in a matter of minutes, or an hour or two at most, counting the entire operation from arrival at the camp to the final ventilation of the gas chamber.
> 
> Yet to burn the bodies of those thousand people took quite a long while. Large, expensive furnaces were purchased, and many Reichsmarks were spent on maintaining them, but burning bodies still took at least ten times longer than actually killing people. The Nazis even reduced the size of the gas chambers after they realized that the bottleneck would always be the furnace capacity -- see Gutman et al., Anatomy of the Auschwitz Death Camp, 1994, p. 224.)
> 
> So the arguments about difficulties with the gassing process, or efficiency of the gas, are just red herrings. See also the appropriate section of the Auschwitz FAQ.
> 
> Anyway, if there are supposedly so many gases that are "far more efficient," why doesn't the IHR just name some? Greg Raven was asked to do exactly this in on Usenet in 1994-95, but, after being asked many times, he was only able to state:
> 
> Carbon monoxide would be faster than Zyklon B, for example, as would any of numerous nerve gasses.
> 
> As has already been explained, the speed of the killing agent is not the bottleneck in the killing process, so saying which gas is "faster" misses the point. That aside, carbon monoxide is not in fact "faster" than HCN, which is one of the fastest-acting poisons there is. See the paper written on the subject for details.
> 
> In fact, the Nazis did try using carbon monoxide, in the Action Reinhard camps, and also at Maidanek, where bottled CO and piping apparatus was found. But, as Höss explained in his memoirs, he found the existing methods inefficient and decided to switch to Zyklon-B instead.
> 
> "Nerve gasses" is not a specific enough claim to address.
> 
> The only other instance of a specific gas being named, that we have yet found, is a laughable demonstration of ignorance. In the so-called "Lüftl Report," Walter Lüftl writes:
> 
> Anyone familiar with the danger involved in handling hydrocyanic acid gas (which is explosive and extremely toxic) must wonder why the SS executioners didn't use carbon dioxide gas -- which is easier to handle and completely harmless to the executioner -- to kill the prisoners who were allegedly poisoned with Zyklon.
> 
> Any textbook on physiology confirms that in the event of anoxia (oxygen deprivation), disturbances of brain functioning appear after five seconds, followed by unconsciousness after 15 seconds, and brain death after five minutes. This is how animals are put to sleep, painlessly and surely. It also works with people.
> 
> This is sheer stupidity. Carbon dioxide simply asphyxiates its victims, drowning them in oxygenless air. Unconsciousness would take much longer than fifteen seconds. Death would not be painless, it would be about as painful as strangling or drowning. And carbon dioxide must be transported compressed in bottles, since "dry ice" cannot be sublimated quickly enough to kill anyone.
> 
> How many bottles of carbon dioxide would it take to completely replace the normal, oxygenated air in a gas chamber? How much would it cost to transport and refill these bottles? Wouldn't it be easier to use a small amount of a poison that must only achieve a few hundred parts per million to be deadly, instead of having to reach a concentration sufficient to displace the oxygen from the air?
> 
> In fact, Friedrich Berg, dismisses carbon dioxide in another article published by the IHR, and available on Greg Raven's web site:
> 
> Carbon dioxide is not really any more poisonous than ordinary water. Most toxicology handbooks do not even mention it. When mentioned at all, it is generally classified as a "non-toxic, simple asphyxiant."
> 
> So this is another internal contradiction.
> 
> The "Lüftl Report," is available on-line in a textfile on Nizkor, or as a web page at Greg Raven's web site. Search on the text "physiology".​
Click to expand...




Still no comment on the Russians admitting to having built the gas chambers in Auschwitz AFTER THE WAR because there were never any there. You do know that cymag ( zyklon b ) turns everything blue don't you, and the alleged gas chamber was pristine brick. You do know that the doors were hung wrong so they opened in over, so you could not open the doors for bodies. You do know that the roof vents were not sealed and if the amounts used of zyklon b were correct they would have killed everything within 6 miles of the camp. Now once again how did 20,000 Jews get gassed and disposed of in one night at Belsen if there were never any gas chambers.

 All that you spout is the allied propaganda used to convict the enemy in revenge for WW2.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this still does not alter the fact that the Pakistani muslim men in the UK were acting on the commands of their religion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As were the Jews, as proven by all the Jewish cover ups of Jew perverts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it reaches the level of the current investigations under way in the UK then you can say that, but while it is just used as a smokescreen to hide the truth about islam then I will keep pointing out that it is a major problem for islam all over the world. If 21% of the adult muslim Pakistani men in one British town are known to be practising child rape then there is a serious problem. Do 21% of any other groups adult male population get their crimes covered up like the Pakistani muslims did ?
Click to expand...


try to cope with reality------"RAPE"   as defined in Islamic jurisprudence refers to
sexual acts committed by men UPON WOMEN WITH whom a man has no legal
right to have sex.       ---in general that means a women in the POSSESSION of another man---a husband,  -----or a father or a brother or some other legal
guardian.       Non muslim women are not ILLEGAL objects of sex for muslim men--in Islamic lands------the LOCAL ruler can bring a case against a muslim who has
forced sex with a woman under his rule-----but that is about it--------it usually does
not happen


----------



## flacaltenn

*Moderation Message:*

*I don't know how it got put into play, but this *
*side discussion about gas chambers is bad *
*interference for the primary topic. *
*Can you take it elsewhere? Please !*

*FlaCalTenn*


----------



## Vikrant

It is 'nice' to see so many Nick Griffin fans in here. But remember this it is my man David Cameron who is taking care of this mess. No PM before him had balls to tackle this issue.


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this still does not alter the fact that the Pakistani muslim men in the UK were acting on the commands of their religion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As were the Jews, as proven by all the Jewish cover ups of Jew perverts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it reaches the level of the current investigations under way in the UK then you can say that, but while it is just used as a smokescreen to hide the truth about islam then I will keep pointing out that it is a major problem for islam all over the world. If 21% of the adult muslim Pakistani men in one British town are known to be practising child rape then there is a serious problem. Do 21% of any other groups adult male population get their crimes covered up like the Pakistani muslims did ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try to cope with reality------"RAPE"   as defined in Islamic jurisprudence refers to
> sexual acts committed by men UPON WOMEN WITH whom a man has no legal
> right to have sex.       ---in general that means a women in the POSSESSION of another man---a husband,  -----or a father or a brother or some other legal
> guardian.       Non muslim women are not ILLEGAL objects of sex for muslim men--in Islamic lands------the LOCAL ruler can bring a case against a muslim who has
> forced sex with a woman under his rule-----but that is about it--------it usually does
> not happen
Click to expand...


In Sharia law, a woman has to have AT LEAST 4 witnesses (all men) to the rape, or there is no rape.  A lot of times the woman gets punished for adultery though.  I'll bet the rape statistics are actually MUCH higher because much of the time they probably go unreported out of fear of persecution and perhaps even death.  

How Sharia Law Punishes Raped Women




> Sharia Law:  The rapist will be punished to death if force on the victim is proven.[9]
> 
> Clear enough. But exactly how can "force on the victim" be proven?  The answer must surely rank as one of the most insane and sexist laws in human history.
> 
> (A)  "Proof of Zina (adultery) or Zina Bil-Jabr (rape) liable to Hadd shall be one of the following:
> 
> (a) The accused makes confession or
> 
> (b) There are at least four Muslim adult male witnesses"[10]
> 
> (B)  "Proof of adultery or rape liable to Hadd shall be one of the following:
> 
> (a) The accused makes confession, or
> 
> (b) There are at least four Muslim adult male witnesses."[11]
> 
> (C)  "Punishment will take place when Zina or rape have been proved by witness."[12]
> 
> (D)  Sharia Law rejects the witness of women in Hudood cases.[13]
> 
> (E)    "The evidence of women is originally inadmissible on account of their weakness of understanding, want of memory and incapacity of governing."[14]


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> It is 'nice' to see so many Nick Griffin fans in here. But remember this it is my man David Cameron who is taking care of this mess. No PM before him had balls to tackle this issue.




 Don't forget that Nick Griffin was arrested and tried for racism when he spoke out publicly about the rapes of 12 year old girls by pakistani muslim men. The P.M. even tried to change the laws so that it would make it illegal to talk about the rape of 12 year old girls by Pakistani muslim men.


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Don't forget that Nick Griffin was arrested and tried for racism when he spoke out publicly about the rapes of 12 year old girls by pakistani muslim men. The P.M. even tried to change the laws so that it would make it illegal to talk about the rape of 12 year old girls by Pakistani muslim men.



I do not live in UK so my information may be off but I think it was Tony Blair not David Cameron who was railing on Nick Griffin.


----------



## irosie91

Phoen-----in the late  1960s----I was young  (and beautiful)  and a college student-----
the  "CREAM PUFF"  course I took to cover the "liberal arts"  requirement ----was 
"SOCIOLOGY OF MINORITIES" -----such an idiot course and east  "A"  for me.

I had to write a  "paper"   (20 page limit)       At that time everyone in my class chose
either   "American blacks"   or  "American Indians"  as their subject.    Clever character that I am -----a looked at the NY Times for a  DIFFERENT topic---and
came up with   "PAKI BASHING"        great idea----at that time I was acquainted
with lots of Pakistani  medical school graduates---(little weekend job in big hospital)

way back then -----ENOCH POWELL-----warned and warned and warned ----the only reason I know the name   ENOCH POWELL  is because of that paper I wrote-
based on  SCORES  of newspaper articles at that time   (generally I have no idea
what is going on in England)     Of course in my paper---in the 1960s----Enoch Powell was no better than adolf hitler----and  "Wallace" -racist governor of Alabama.--------but now-------in the 21st century -----I realize  HE WAS RIGHT


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that Nick Griffin was arrested and tried for racism when he spoke out publicly about the rapes of 12 year old girls by pakistani muslim men. The P.M. even tried to change the laws so that it would make it illegal to talk about the rape of 12 year old girls by Pakistani muslim men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not live in UK so my information may be off but I think it was Tony Blair not David Cameron who was railing on Nick Griffin.
Click to expand...



 It was Gordon Brown that was the anti white P.M. that Cameron kicked out of office and promptly told the police to start investigating the Pakistani muslim child sex gangs. The investigations are still going on today and more and more Pakistani muslim men are being arrested for child sex offences. The noose is being tightened on Islamic terrorism because that is what it is, and many Pakistani muslims have fled these shores rather than be sent to prison.


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Phoen-----in the late  1960s----I was young  (and beautiful)  and a college student-----
> the  "CREAM PUFF"  course I took to cover the "liberal arts"  requirement ----was
> "SOCIOLOGY OF MINORITIES" -----such an idiot course and east  "A"  for me.
> 
> I had to write a  "paper"   (20 page limit)       At that time everyone in my class chose
> either   "American blacks"   or  "American Indians"  as their subject.    Clever character that I am -----a looked at the NY Times for a  DIFFERENT topic---and
> came up with   "PAKI BASHING"        great idea----at that time I was acquainted
> with lots of Pakistani  medical school graduates---(little weekend job in big hospital)
> 
> way back then -----ENOCH POWELL-----warned and warned and warned ----the only reason I know the name   ENOCH POWELL  is because of that paper I wrote-
> based on  SCORES  of newspaper articles at that time   (generally I have no idea
> what is going on in England)     Of course in my paper---in the 1960s----Enoch Powell was no better than adolf hitler----and  "Wallace" -racist governor of Alabama.--------but now-------in the 21st century -----I realize  HE WAS RIGHT





 Enoch is still held up as a RACIST today by the looney left who often misquote his rivers of blood speech. But everything he has said is now coming true


----------



## Vikrant

Another city is coming forward. This time it is Sheffield. According to BBC, between 2002-2004, 173 girls between the ages of 13-14 were raped by elusive Asian men in Sheffield. 

BBC News - Child sex abuse was endemic in Sheffield says ex care worker


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Another city is coming forward. This time it is Sheffield. According to BBC, between 2002-2004, 173 girls between the ages of 13-14 were raped by elusive Asian men in Sheffield.
> 
> BBC News - Child sex abuse was endemic in Sheffield says ex care worker



Where are these children's parents/guardians?  THEY should be charged as well.  If your 13 or 14-year-old girl is hanging around with strange adult Pakistani men, then there is a PROBLEM in the home.  This stuff is really just maddening.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoen-----in the late  1960s----I was young  (and beautiful)  and a college student-----
> the  "CREAM PUFF"  course I took to cover the "liberal arts"  requirement ----was
> "SOCIOLOGY OF MINORITIES" -----such an idiot course and east  "A"  for me.
> 
> I had to write a  "paper"   (20 page limit)       At that time everyone in my class chose
> either   "American blacks"   or  "American Indians"  as their subject.    Clever character that I am -----a looked at the NY Times for a  DIFFERENT topic---and
> came up with   "PAKI BASHING"        great idea----at that time I was acquainted
> with lots of Pakistani  medical school graduates---(little weekend job in big hospital)
> 
> way back then -----ENOCH POWELL-----warned and warned and warned ----the only reason I know the name   ENOCH POWELL  is because of that paper I wrote-
> based on  SCORES  of newspaper articles at that time   (generally I have no idea
> what is going on in England)     Of course in my paper---in the 1960s----Enoch Powell was no better than adolf hitler----and  "Wallace" -racist governor of Alabama.--------but now-------in the 21st century -----I realize  HE WAS RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enoch is still held up as a RACIST today by the looney left who often misquote his rivers of blood speech. But everything he has said is now coming true
Click to expand...


Here is a BBC documentary on Enoch Powell. Part 1.


I've cued up part #2 to start at a crucial piece of information. Listen to the narrators point at the 3 minutes and 20 seconds mark.

Enoch Powell British Hero Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another city is coming forward. This time it is Sheffield. According to BBC, between 2002-2004, 173 girls between the ages of 13-14 were raped by elusive Asian men in Sheffield.
> 
> BBC News - Child sex abuse was endemic in Sheffield says ex care worker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these children's parents/guardians?  THEY should be charged as well.  If your 13 or 14-year-old girl is hanging around with strange adult Pakistani men, then there is a PROBLEM in the home.  This stuff is really just maddening.
Click to expand...


These girls are often from poor family and for a reason or two are raised by social services. The prostitution ring uses young boys as baits to recruit the girls. Once a girl is hooked aka falls in love with a boy, the older men take over from that point. The girls are often lured into secluded places and then the customers force sexual intercourse upon them.


----------



## Vikrant

The way I look at it, there are multiple groups of people who need to be brought to justice in the order laid out below:

- The principals that run the racket
- The customers who are actually engaging in forceful sex
- Social services staff under whose care the girls are 
- The boys aka baits if they are old enough to know better


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vikrant said:


> The way I look at it, there are multiple groups of people who need to be brought to justice in the order laid out below:
> 
> - The principals that run the racket
> - The customers who are actually engaging in forceful sex
> - Social services staff under whose care the girls are
> - The boys aka baits if they are old enough to know better



You forgot the Labour Party politicians who voted to allow the demographic transformation of society in order to import a new Labour Party voting class. They should bring back some old-school punishment for those traitors.


----------



## Phoenall

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another city is coming forward. This time it is Sheffield. According to BBC, between 2002-2004, 173 girls between the ages of 13-14 were raped by elusive Asian men in Sheffield.
> 
> BBC News - Child sex abuse was endemic in Sheffield says ex care worker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these children's parents/guardians?  THEY should be charged as well.  If your 13 or 14-year-old girl is hanging around with strange adult Pakistani men, then there is a PROBLEM in the home.  This stuff is really just maddening.
Click to expand...





 The looney left Labour party made it illegal to control your children by withholding perks and luxuries. So they could not ground them or they faced court, could not take their video games away, could not refuse to pay fro their phone contracts etc. So the parents hands were tied as the children knew which strings to pull to get what they wanted. The neo Marxists made in impossible to parent properly and so we ended up with this mess we are in now. Read many of the original reports and you see that parents faced arrest for racist crimes if they tried to report the men for rape, faced family court were their children would be removed and placed in care and they would lose everything. So don't blame the parents blame the left wing scum that threw the girls to the Pakistani muslims in return for a few more votes.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Phoenall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another city is coming forward. This time it is Sheffield. According to BBC, between 2002-2004, 173 girls between the ages of 13-14 were raped by elusive Asian men in Sheffield.
> 
> BBC News - Child sex abuse was endemic in Sheffield says ex care worker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these children's parents/guardians?  THEY should be charged as well.  If your 13 or 14-year-old girl is hanging around with strange adult Pakistani men, then there is a PROBLEM in the home.  This stuff is really just maddening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The looney left Labour party made it illegal to control your children by withholding perks and luxuries*. So they could not ground them or they faced court, could not take their video games away, could not refuse to pay fro their phone contracts etc. *So the parents hands were tied as the children knew which strings to pull to get what they wanted. The neo Marxists made in impossible to parent properly and so we ended up with this mess we are in now. Read many of the original reports and you see that parents faced arrest for racist crimes if they tried to report the men for rape, faced family court were their children would be removed and placed in care and they would lose everything. So don't blame the parents blame the left wing scum that threw the girls to the Pakistani muslims in return for a few more votes.
Click to expand...



That leftist idiocy metastasizes all across the West:

A Quebec father who was taken to court by his 12-year-old daughter after* he grounded her* in June 2008 has* lost his appeal*.

Quebec Superior Court rejected the Gatineau father's appeal of a lower court ruling that said his punishment was too severe for the wrongs he said  his daughter committed.

The father is "flabbergasted," his lawyer Kim Beaudoin told CBC News.

In its ruling, issued Monday, the province's court of appeal declared the girl was caught up in a "very rare" set of circumstances, and her father didn't have sufficient grounds to contest the court's earlier decision.​
Did you catch that? He lost the first case and then he lost the appeal too.


----------



## Phoenall

Rikurzhen said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another city is coming forward. This time it is Sheffield. According to BBC, between 2002-2004, 173 girls between the ages of 13-14 were raped by elusive Asian men in Sheffield.
> 
> BBC News - Child sex abuse was endemic in Sheffield says ex care worker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these children's parents/guardians?  THEY should be charged as well.  If your 13 or 14-year-old girl is hanging around with strange adult Pakistani men, then there is a PROBLEM in the home.  This stuff is really just maddening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The looney left Labour party made it illegal to control your children by withholding perks and luxuries*. So they could not ground them or they faced court, could not take their video games away, could not refuse to pay fro their phone contracts etc. *So the parents hands were tied as the children knew which strings to pull to get what they wanted. The neo Marxists made in impossible to parent properly and so we ended up with this mess we are in now. Read many of the original reports and you see that parents faced arrest for racist crimes if they tried to report the men for rape, faced family court were their children would be removed and placed in care and they would lose everything. So don't blame the parents blame the left wing scum that threw the girls to the Pakistani muslims in return for a few more votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That leftist idiocy metastasizes all across the West:
> 
> A Quebec father who was taken to court by his 12-year-old daughter after* he grounded her* in June 2008 has* lost his appeal*.
> 
> Quebec Superior Court rejected the Gatineau father's appeal of a lower court ruling that said his punishment was too severe for the wrongs he said  his daughter committed.
> 
> The father is "flabbergasted," his lawyer Kim Beaudoin told CBC News.
> 
> In its ruling, issued Monday, the province's court of appeal declared the girl was caught up in a "very rare" set of circumstances, and her father didn't have sufficient grounds to contest the court's earlier decision.​
> Did you catch that? He lost the first case and then he lost the appeal too.
Click to expand...







 Neo Marxist P.C. gone mad and it will be the death of decency and humanity in the west.


----------



## I.P.Freely

I wonder how many kids these two christian teachers abused. Speaking the Unspeakable Sadomasochistic Child Abuse Stop Abuse Campaign   This is just part of what is contained in the link.
*On August 28, 2014 The Manchester Evening News reported that school teacher and church deacon Alan Morris, 64, has been imprisoned for nearly a decade over charges that he stripped, beat and indecently assaulted numerous children while working at the all-boysSt Ambrose RC College, in the United Kingdom. In all, more than two dozen victims have been identified, although charges were ordered to ‘lie on file’ in the cases of 18 of Morris’s alleged victims.*
*Former students, now in their thirties and forties, described how they shook with fear while bent over a stool waiting for punishment. Behind them, Morris took his time unloading a notorious ‘bag of implements’: canes, shoes, wooden spoons and a leather strap, along with a homemade rubber paddle that students knew as the Paddywhacker.*
*One former pupil who was abused in the 1970s told the jury: ‘It wasn't just a slap around the head, it was torture.’*
*Another of Morris’s victims was Scott Morgan, son of famed Manchester United footballer Willie Morgan. Scott Morgan waived his right to anonymity in order to share the details of his ordeal with the public. Manchester Evening News reported that Scott Morgan was routinely abused by Reverend Alan Morris, beginning at the age of eleven.*
*“You would go into his little room and sometimes it would be five minutes before he hit you,” Scott Morgan said. “You could hear him going ‘hmmmmm’ as he chose the implement.”*
*Morgan also recounted mass beatings, in which Reverend Morris assaulted as many as ten children at the same time. “He would go around hitting everybody in turn. He made us all pull our pants down. He was getting a kick out of it. The longer he could drag it out the better. That’s how he spent his lunch-times”.*
*Detective Chief Inspector Chris Bridge told reporters: “For decades Morris displayed a veneer of total respectability: a science teacher in a well-respected and high performing school and latterly as a deacon of the church. Today he has been unmasked as a persistent and prolific sex offender.*


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I look at it, there are multiple groups of people who need to be brought to justice in the order laid out below:
> 
> - The principals that run the racket
> - The customers who are actually engaging in forceful sex
> - Social services staff under whose care the girls are
> - The boys aka baits if they are old enough to know better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Labour Party politicians who voted to allow the demographic transformation of society in order to import a new Labour Party voting class. They should bring back some old-school punishment for those traitors.
Click to expand...

FactCheck Enoch Powell s 1968 speech - Channel 4 News


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another city is coming forward. This time it is Sheffield. According to BBC, between 2002-2004, 173 girls between the ages of 13-14 were raped by elusive Asian men in Sheffield.
> 
> BBC News - Child sex abuse was endemic in Sheffield says ex care worker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these children's parents/guardians?  THEY should be charged as well.  If your 13 or 14-year-old girl is hanging around with strange adult Pakistani men, then there is a PROBLEM in the home.  This stuff is really just maddening.
Click to expand...



Now, Chris, please do not be such a racist now, k?

Handing over one's children to Pakistani rape gangs is just part of British culture, and we are required by the dictates of multicult relativism to respect that.

Let's just hope that the sharia courts now operating only for British Muslims might soon be extended to all so these girls can receive the right, proper stoning they deserve.


----------



## GHook93

Vikrant said:


> I hope this will not affect the good relations between the UK and Pakistan.
> 
> It is so sad that those little girls were abused like that. David Cameron strikes me as an honest guy. Under his watch, I have seen lots of child groomers getting busted.
> 
> You can read the full story by clicking on the link below but be warned: it is a very sordid tale.
> 
> ---
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/w...nd-were-sexually-abused-report-says.html?_r=1



PCness reared it's UGLY face! They didn't report this because it was Pakistani muslim men raping Native British white girls.



> The vast majority of perpetrators have been identified as South Asian and most victims were young white girls, adding to the complexity of the case. Some officials appeared to believe that social workers pointing to a pattern of sexual exploitation were exaggerating, while others reportedly worried about being accused of racism if they spoke out. The report accused officials of ignoring “a politically inconvenient truth” in turning a blind eye to men of Pakistani heritage grooming vulnerable white girls for sex.


----------



## GHook93

Indofred said:


> So many people are using this to push an anti Muslim agenda.
> In fact, it's a given sections of Muslims with serious issues, and from specific parts of Pakistan.
> Saying it's "Muslims" is very much like saying all white people smash car windows to steal your stereo, when it's white drug abusers who did it.
> The people with a hate agenda don't really give a flying shit about the abuse, more using it to bash Muslims.
> That makes them pathetic little turds, not far from being as bad as the bastards that committed these nasty crimes.



No Muslims are destroying the West! When the war kicks off, the Muslim day of reckoning will be upon you! Islam is a disease!


----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another city is coming forward. This time it is Sheffield. According to BBC, between 2002-2004, 173 girls between the ages of 13-14 were raped by elusive Asian men in Sheffield.
> 
> BBC News - Child sex abuse was endemic in Sheffield says ex care worker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these children's parents/guardians?  THEY should be charged as well.  If your 13 or 14-year-old girl is hanging around with strange adult Pakistani men, then there is a PROBLEM in the home.  This stuff is really just maddening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Chris, please do not be such a racist now, k?
> 
> Handing over one's children to Pakistani rape gangs is just part of British culture, and we are required by the dictates of multicult relativism to respect that.
> 
> Let's just hope that the sharia courts now operating only for British Muslims might soon be extended to all so these girls can receive the right, proper stoning they deserve.
Click to expand...


Culture clash is certainly something that we all need to take into consideration when allowing immigrants into the country.  For some of them, there is absolutely nothing wrong with having sex with children because of how they were raised. . . disgusting as it is to most of the civilized world.  This is what they DO in some other countries.  They marry little girls and they are sexually attracted to them, and these girls are paying a price for this disgusting "political correctness."  

Sure, underage prostitution, etc., happens in other countries too, but it is against the law and is a crime that is strictly enforced and prosecuted in other parts of the world.  Having sex with and marrying kids is NOT an acceptable part of our culture.  We look down upon people who mess with kids.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another city is coming forward. This time it is Sheffield. According to BBC, between 2002-2004, 173 girls between the ages of 13-14 were raped by elusive Asian men in Sheffield.
> 
> BBC News - Child sex abuse was endemic in Sheffield says ex care worker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these children's parents/guardians?  THEY should be charged as well.  If your 13 or 14-year-old girl is hanging around with strange adult Pakistani men, then there is a PROBLEM in the home.  This stuff is really just maddening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These girls are often from poor family and for a reason or two are raised by social services. The prostitution ring uses young boys as baits to recruit the girls. Once a girl is hooked aka falls in love with a boy, the older men take over from that point. The girls are often lured into secluded places and then the customers force sexual intercourse upon them.
Click to expand...


Then the social services departments responsible for the safety and well-being of these kids should face consequences.  SOMEONE needs to be watching these girls.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> I wonder how many kids these two christian teachers abused. Speaking the Unspeakable Sadomasochistic Child Abuse Stop Abuse Campaign   This is just part of what is contained in the link.
> *On August 28, 2014 The Manchester Evening News reported that school teacher and church deacon Alan Morris, 64, has been imprisoned for nearly a decade over charges that he stripped, beat and indecently assaulted numerous children while working at the all-boysSt Ambrose RC College, in the United Kingdom. In all, more than two dozen victims have been identified, although charges were ordered to ‘lie on file’ in the cases of 18 of Morris’s alleged victims.*
> *Former students, now in their thirties and forties, described how they shook with fear while bent over a stool waiting for punishment. Behind them, Morris took his time unloading a notorious ‘bag of implements’: canes, shoes, wooden spoons and a leather strap, along with a homemade rubber paddle that students knew as the Paddywhacker.*
> *One former pupil who was abused in the 1970s told the jury: ‘It wasn't just a slap around the head, it was torture.’*
> *Another of Morris’s victims was Scott Morgan, son of famed Manchester United footballer Willie Morgan. Scott Morgan waived his right to anonymity in order to share the details of his ordeal with the public. Manchester Evening News reported that Scott Morgan was routinely abused by Reverend Alan Morris, beginning at the age of eleven.*
> *“You would go into his little room and sometimes it would be five minutes before he hit you,” Scott Morgan said. “You could hear him going ‘hmmmmm’ as he chose the implement.”*
> *Morgan also recounted mass beatings, in which Reverend Morris assaulted as many as ten children at the same time. “He would go around hitting everybody in turn. He made us all pull our pants down. He was getting a kick out of it. The longer he could drag it out the better. That’s how he spent his lunch-times”.*
> *Detective Chief Inspector Chris Bridge told reporters: “For decades Morris displayed a veneer of total respectability: a science teacher in a well-respected and high performing school and latterly as a deacon of the church. Today he has been unmasked as a persistent and prolific sex offender.*





 Cant you read, two dozen or 24 which is a far cry from the 1400 underage girls raped by your fellow pakistani muslim men. And these boys were not forcibly raped or sold to other men as prostitutes were they. Nor did a whole government enable them in their activities and had the police threaten citizens of the UK with arrest for bring their concerns to the public.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I look at it, there are multiple groups of people who need to be brought to justice in the order laid out below:
> 
> - The principals that run the racket
> - The customers who are actually engaging in forceful sex
> - Social services staff under whose care the girls are
> - The boys aka baits if they are old enough to know better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Labour Party politicians who voted to allow the demographic transformation of society in order to import a new Labour Party voting class. They should bring back some old-school punishment for those traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck Enoch Powell s 1968 speech - Channel 4 News
Click to expand...





 AND! ! ! !  was he proved right all these years later


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I look at it, there are multiple groups of people who need to be brought to justice in the order laid out below:
> 
> - The principals that run the racket
> - The customers who are actually engaging in forceful sex
> - Social services staff under whose care the girls are
> - The boys aka baits if they are old enough to know better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Labour Party politicians who voted to allow the demographic transformation of society in order to import a new Labour Party voting class. They should bring back some old-school punishment for those traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck Enoch Powell s 1968 speech - Channel 4 News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND! ! ! !  was he proved right all these years later
Click to expand...


It's not PC for you to say stuff like that.

And therein lies the problem of our times. You can't open your mouth.


----------



## Vikrant

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I look at it, there are multiple groups of people who need to be brought to justice in the order laid out below:
> 
> - The principals that run the racket
> - The customers who are actually engaging in forceful sex
> - Social services staff under whose care the girls are
> - The boys aka baits if they are old enough to know better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Labour Party politicians who voted to allow the demographic transformation of society in order to import a new Labour Party voting class. They should bring back some old-school punishment for those traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck Enoch Powell s 1968 speech - Channel 4 News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND! ! ! !  was he proved right all these years later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not PC for you to say stuff like that.
> 
> And therein lies the problem of our times. You can't open your mouth.
Click to expand...


There is a big room between promotion of genocide and letting someone walk all over you. There is nothing wrong with implementing law and order to protect your citizens but you do not have to commit genocide to implement law and order in your country. That simply is madness. I am not saying that you are personally proposing gross human-right violations of people of color because I have not seen any such post from you but there are lots of people on this forum who are essentially saying that and that is VERY wrong. 

You already have a good PM in David Cameron. You need to strengthen his hands instead of encouraging hate mongers from fringe parties. BTW, there was a raid yesterday on the extremists in London. I think about 9 of them were arrested. That is a welcoming news. These are the kind of steps that need to be taken not hysteria driven cries that some of you are outpouring. 

Islamic terror Raids across London Anjem Choudary held - The Times of India

Those people who have made Britain their home, they are your people regardless of their color. Treat them with respect and fairness.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vikrant said:


> There is a big room between promotion of genocide and letting someone walk all over you. There is nothing wrong with implementing law and order to protect your citizens but you do not have to commit genocide to implement law and order in your country. That simply is madness. I am not saying that you are personally proposing gross human-right violations of people of color because I have not seen any such post from you but there are lots of people on this forum who are essentially saying that and that is VERY wrong.



Voluntary and forced repatriation of people is not genocide.

If one group (Labour Party) walks around with a syringe of Ebola and injects a person then it's wrong to blame the physician for all of the trauma he has to inflict on you to cure you of what the other party (Labor Party of UK) has inflicted upon you.



> Those people who have made Britain their home, they are your people regardless of their color. Treat them with respect and fairness.



They're not wanted by many. The British people were NEVER ASKED, this was imposed on them. They have a right to restore their society back to the condition before multiculturalism was imposed on them.


----------



## Vikrant

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big room between promotion of genocide and letting someone walk all over you. There is nothing wrong with implementing law and order to protect your citizens but you do not have to commit genocide to implement law and order in your country. That simply is madness. I am not saying that you are personally proposing gross human-right violations of people of color because I have not seen any such post from you but there are lots of people on this forum who are essentially saying that and that is VERY wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary and forced repatriation of people is not genocide.
> 
> If one group (Labour Party) walks around with a syringe of Ebola and injects a person then it's wrong to blame the physician for all of the trauma he has to inflict on you to cure you of what the other party (Labor Party of UK) has inflicted upon you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people who have made Britain their home, they are your people regardless of their color. Treat them with respect and fairness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not wanted by many. The British people were NEVER ASKED, this was imposed on them. They have a right to restore their society back to the condition before multiculturalism was imposed on them.
Click to expand...


You need to be repatriated to the nearest mental hospital. That is all I have to say about the crazy post of yours.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big room between promotion of genocide and letting someone walk all over you. There is nothing wrong with implementing law and order to protect your citizens but you do not have to commit genocide to implement law and order in your country. That simply is madness. I am not saying that you are personally proposing gross human-right violations of people of color because I have not seen any such post from you but there are lots of people on this forum who are essentially saying that and that is VERY wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary and forced repatriation of people is not genocide.
> 
> If one group (Labour Party) walks around with a syringe of Ebola and injects a person then it's wrong to blame the physician for all of the trauma he has to inflict on you to cure you of what the other party (Labor Party of UK) has inflicted upon you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people who have made Britain their home, they are your people regardless of their color. Treat them with respect and fairness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not wanted by many. The British people were NEVER ASKED, this was imposed on them. They have a right to restore their society back to the condition before multiculturalism was imposed on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be repatriated to the nearest mental hospital. That is all I have to say about the crazy post of yours.
Click to expand...


Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?


----------



## Vikrant

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big room between promotion of genocide and letting someone walk all over you. There is nothing wrong with implementing law and order to protect your citizens but you do not have to commit genocide to implement law and order in your country. That simply is madness. I am not saying that you are personally proposing gross human-right violations of people of color because I have not seen any such post from you but there are lots of people on this forum who are essentially saying that and that is VERY wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary and forced repatriation of people is not genocide.
> 
> If one group (Labour Party) walks around with a syringe of Ebola and injects a person then it's wrong to blame the physician for all of the trauma he has to inflict on you to cure you of what the other party (Labor Party of UK) has inflicted upon you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people who have made Britain their home, they are your people regardless of their color. Treat them with respect and fairness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not wanted by many. The British people were NEVER ASKED, this was imposed on them. They have a right to restore their society back to the condition before multiculturalism was imposed on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be repatriated to the nearest mental hospital. That is all I have to say about the crazy post of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?
Click to expand...


Stick to the topic.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big room between promotion of genocide and letting someone walk all over you. There is nothing wrong with implementing law and order to protect your citizens but you do not have to commit genocide to implement law and order in your country. That simply is madness. I am not saying that you are personally proposing gross human-right violations of people of color because I have not seen any such post from you but there are lots of people on this forum who are essentially saying that and that is VERY wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary and forced repatriation of people is not genocide.
> 
> If one group (Labour Party) walks around with a syringe of Ebola and injects a person then it's wrong to blame the physician for all of the trauma he has to inflict on you to cure you of what the other party (Labor Party of UK) has inflicted upon you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people who have made Britain their home, they are your people regardless of their color. Treat them with respect and fairness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not wanted by many. The British people were NEVER ASKED, this was imposed on them. They have a right to restore their society back to the condition before multiculturalism was imposed on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be repatriated to the nearest mental hospital. That is all I have to say about the crazy post of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
Click to expand...

That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Indofred said:


> So many people are using this to push an anti Muslim agenda.
> In fact, it's a given sections of Muslims with serious issues, and from specific parts of Pakistan.
> Saying it's "Muslims" is very much like saying all white people smash car windows to steal your stereo, when it's white drug abusers who did it.
> The people with a hate agenda don't really give a flying shit about the abuse, more using it to bash Muslims.
> That makes them pathetic little turds, not far from being as bad as the bastards that committed these nasty crimes.


Then why in hell do not "normal" muslims rise up and demand justice for the victims.  I'm pretty much sick and tired of the so-called "moderate" muslims sitting on their fat, stupid asses, remaining dumb and blind to such abuses.  It must be OK, otherwise they would be as outraged as normal humans to such abuse of children.  But what the fuck...it's all OK, as long as your blessed mohammed has declared such abdominal behavior okay.


----------



## Vikrant

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big room between promotion of genocide and letting someone walk all over you. There is nothing wrong with implementing law and order to protect your citizens but you do not have to commit genocide to implement law and order in your country. That simply is madness. I am not saying that you are personally proposing gross human-right violations of people of color because I have not seen any such post from you but there are lots of people on this forum who are essentially saying that and that is VERY wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary and forced repatriation of people is not genocide.
> 
> If one group (Labour Party) walks around with a syringe of Ebola and injects a person then it's wrong to blame the physician for all of the trauma he has to inflict on you to cure you of what the other party (Labor Party of UK) has inflicted upon you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people who have made Britain their home, they are your people regardless of their color. Treat them with respect and fairness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not wanted by many. The British people were NEVER ASKED, this was imposed on them. They have a right to restore their society back to the condition before multiculturalism was imposed on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be repatriated to the nearest mental hospital. That is all I have to say about the crazy post of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
Click to expand...


Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Indofred said:


> Once again, I have to be honest, regardless of who it upsets.
> In my home area, Rotherham, the largest immigrant group is easily Pakistanis, and I didn't like the vast majority of the ones I met.
> That doesn't mean I hated them, or even had anything against them, but they were almost always trouble to deal with, to the point I was always too busy if a Pakistani called me to do a job.
> Indians, Chinese and other ethnic groups tended to be a bit fussy, but they were paying for work so I had no objection, but Pakistanis were always a pain in the fucking arse, always wanting a discount on the agreed price or two extra jobs doing for free.
> One silly fucker told me he wanted to use my ladders to get a bed into the loft and the man on the phone had promised I would do it.
> I explained I was the man on the phone and gave him a fuck off tablet.
> "Get fucked", or "fuck off" were common phrases I would utter as I walked out of the door. Much as it was very probably racists of me to deliberately turn down the work, it wasn't worth wasting the fuel going to their place, only for them to attempt to rip me off.
> Now I've had a good rant and the daft fuckers on the forum will have some nice anti Muslim ammunition, all the other Muslims I dealt with were fine, with no serious problems at all.
> There are cultural issues here, not religious ones.


I have often observed that not all muslims I have dealt with are the assholes who grab headlines.  I work with many Easterm European muslims who have fled their native land due to persecution.  It is the lack of vociferous condemnation of muslims who commit such crimes against humanity that disturbs many Westerners.  It is truly tragic that the PC police force intentional ignorance of such crimes in order to avoid condemnation as "racists" or some other artificial appellation.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Indians deserve india
The British deserve Brition.

Right?


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary and forced repatriation of people is not genocide.
> 
> If one group (Labour Party) walks around with a syringe of Ebola and injects a person then it's wrong to blame the physician for all of the trauma he has to inflict on you to cure you of what the other party (Labor Party of UK) has inflicted upon you.
> 
> They're not wanted by many. The British people were NEVER ASKED, this was imposed on them. They have a right to restore their society back to the condition before multiculturalism was imposed on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be repatriated to the nearest mental hospital. That is all I have to say about the crazy post of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
Click to expand...


Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be repatriated to the nearest mental hospital. That is all I have to say about the crazy post of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
Click to expand...


Nastiness is coming to our home towns but it's impossible to predict the timeline here. Might not be in our lifetimes. The reason it is inevitable is because of the combination of Multiculturalism, Free Market and Democracy. All 3 together are unstable. Any two can work, but 3 can't. With 3 in place you get lots of ethnic violence playing out.

We're now multiple generations into Hispanic presence in America. They weren't subjected to Jim Crow. This is what we see:







An elderly white physician who retires from the workforce and is replaced by a Hispanic short order cook creates a taxation and support problem. It would make for an easier society if a Hispanic short order cook retired and was supported from the taxes of a white physician, but that Hispanic short order cook isn't going to generate enough in taxes to support the retired white physician.

The more prosperous and economically vital population is being replaced by a poorer and less economically dynamic population.

On top of this dynamic we have blacks and Muslims, both pulling us downward. The bright spot comes from Asian and South Asian populations, at least on the economic front, but they create their own problems - they create massive ethnic nepotism networks.  I've seen university departments and even some corporate departments trend very heavily South Asian or Chinese because the people in power started favoring their own and it just builds on itself. That's very disruptive to good order in society.

Everywhere we see multiculturalism we see ethic loyalty placed above national loyalty. So, this being the case, best to take the pain that comes from reordering the decks and then build on that towards a better society.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nastiness is coming to our home towns but it's impossible to predict the timeline here. Might not be in our lifetimes. The reason it is inevitable is because of the combination of Multiculturalism, Free Market and Democracy. All 3 together are unstable. Any two can work, but 3 can't. With 3 in place you get lots of ethnic violence playing out.
> 
> We're now multiple generations into Hispanic presence in America. They weren't subjected to Jim Crow. This is what we see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An elderly white physician who retires from the workforce and is replaced by a Hispanic short order cook creates a taxation and support problem. It would make for an easier society if a Hispanic short order cook retired and was supported from the taxes of a white physician, but that Hispanic short order cook isn't going to generate enough in taxes to support the retired white physician.
> 
> The more prosperous and economically vital population is being replaced by a poorer and less economically dynamic population.
> 
> On top of this dynamic we have blacks and Muslims, both pulling us downward. The bright spot comes from Asian and South Asian populations, at least on the economic front, but they create their own problems - they create massive ethnic nepotism networks.  I've seen university departments and even some corporate departments trend very heavily South Asian or Chinese because the people in power started favoring their own and it just builds on itself. That's very disruptive to good order in society.
> 
> Everywhere we see multiculturalism we see ethic loyalty placed above national loyalty. So, this being the case, best to take the pain that comes from reordering the decks and then build on that towards a better society.
Click to expand...


I think a lot of the "open borders" liberals would just LOVE to see us become more multicultural until we have no national identity and no unity as a country.  I think that is their ultimate goal.  Watching what is happening in other countries, we definitely have to be more selective in who we are allowing into the country.  If they aren't going to (or cannot due to lack of education or whatever) contribute to the economy, then they should not be allowed to become citizens, and we should purge the ones who are here now collecting services.  We only need and want immigrants who are going to ADD to our country, not weaken it, IMO.


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nastiness is coming to our home towns but it's impossible to predict the timeline here. Might not be in our lifetimes. The reason it is inevitable is because of the combination of Multiculturalism, Free Market and Democracy. All 3 together are unstable. Any two can work, but 3 can't. With 3 in place you get lots of ethnic violence playing out.
> 
> We're now multiple generations into Hispanic presence in America. They weren't subjected to Jim Crow. This is what we see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An elderly white physician who retires from the workforce and is replaced by a Hispanic short order cook creates a taxation and support problem. It would make for an easier society if a Hispanic short order cook retired and was supported from the taxes of a white physician, but that Hispanic short order cook isn't going to generate enough in taxes to support the retired white physician.
> 
> The more prosperous and economically vital population is being replaced by a poorer and less economically dynamic population.
> 
> On top of this dynamic we have blacks and Muslims, both pulling us downward. The bright spot comes from Asian and South Asian populations, at least on the economic front, but they create their own problems - they create massive ethnic nepotism networks.  I've seen university departments and even some corporate departments trend very heavily South Asian or Chinese because the people in power started favoring their own and it just builds on itself. That's very disruptive to good order in society.
> 
> Everywhere we see multiculturalism we see ethic loyalty placed above national loyalty. So, this being the case, best to take the pain that comes from reordering the decks and then build on that towards a better society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of the "open borders" liberals would just LOVE to see us become more multicultural until we have no national identity and no unity as a country.  I think that is their ultimate goal.  Watching what is happening in other countries, we definitely have to be more selective in who we are allowing into the country.  If they aren't going to (or cannot due to lack of education or whatever) contribute to the economy, then they should not be allowed to become citizens, and we should purge the ones who are here now collecting services.  *We only need and want immigrants who are going to ADD to our country, not weaken it, IMO.*
Click to expand...


Your last sentence. It's sad to read that you feel that you have to add an IMO to close it off. What you wrote used to be the very basis for immigration policy for most nations. The selected immigrant has to ADD value to the host nation, not subtract value. Then liberals got a hold of immigration policy and flipped it, now the purpose of immigration is to uplift the lives of immigrants.

Look everywhere in the West and you see immigrants are massive users of social welfare. Sweden is taking in massive amounts of immigrants and most of them go on welfare for life. What are they adding to Swedish society? They're the equivalent of hanging an anchor around your neck and then going out for a swim. Here in the US we've been fighting a multigenerational war on poverty. The entire increase in poverty since 1990 has been due entirely to Hispanic citizens. If there had been no influx of Hispanics, the poverty situation would have improved drastically.

Another point in reaction to your last sentence. "Need and want" implies that we, society, get to pick and choose. Liberals have upended that too, now the choice rests with the illegal infiltrator and he imposes his presence on the US when he gets Amnesty, we don't get to pick and choose which immigrants to invite, the infiltrator has chosen and imposed. We get the people who couldn't make a go of it in Mexico, hence it's no surprise that they become net burdens on American society.

This leads to the problem with multiculturalism and democracy - parties eventually turn into racial blocs. It used to be the case that whites split evenly between Democrats and Republicans depending on how the various policies appealed to people. Now Democrats are slowly turning into the Party of Color and the Republicans are turning into the Party of Whites who are opposed to Democratic efforts to take wealth away from whites and distribute it to the people of color. This dynamic is toxic to civil order.

So back to my first point - at some point a critical juncture is reached, people simply reject the toxic society created and rebel and try to restore a more civil society. They reject a racialized political arena and want to restore politics to be about ideas and so they work to being about a racially homogeneous society in order to cut out the cancer of racial politics.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nastiness is coming to our home towns but it's impossible to predict the timeline here. Might not be in our lifetimes. The reason it is inevitable is because of the combination of Multiculturalism, Free Market and Democracy. All 3 together are unstable. Any two can work, but 3 can't. With 3 in place you get lots of ethnic violence playing out.
> 
> We're now multiple generations into Hispanic presence in America. They weren't subjected to Jim Crow. This is what we see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An elderly white physician who retires from the workforce and is replaced by a Hispanic short order cook creates a taxation and support problem. It would make for an easier society if a Hispanic short order cook retired and was supported from the taxes of a white physician, but that Hispanic short order cook isn't going to generate enough in taxes to support the retired white physician.
> 
> The more prosperous and economically vital population is being replaced by a poorer and less economically dynamic population.
> 
> On top of this dynamic we have blacks and Muslims, both pulling us downward. The bright spot comes from Asian and South Asian populations, at least on the economic front, but they create their own problems - they create massive ethnic nepotism networks.  I've seen university departments and even some corporate departments trend very heavily South Asian or Chinese because the people in power started favoring their own and it just builds on itself. That's very disruptive to good order in society.
> 
> Everywhere we see multiculturalism we see ethic loyalty placed above national loyalty. So, this being the case, best to take the pain that comes from reordering the decks and then build on that towards a better society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of the "open borders" liberals would just LOVE to see us become more multicultural until we have no national identity and no unity as a country.  I think that is their ultimate goal.  Watching what is happening in other countries, we definitely have to be more selective in who we are allowing into the country.  If they aren't going to (or cannot due to lack of education or whatever) contribute to the economy, then they should not be allowed to become citizens, and we should purge the ones who are here now collecting services.  *We only need and want immigrants who are going to ADD to our country, not weaken it, IMO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your last sentence. It's sad to read that you feel that you have to add an IMO to close it off. What you wrote used to be the very basis for immigration policy for most nations. The selected immigrant has to ADD value to the host nation, not subtract value. Then liberals got a hold of immigration policy and flipped it, now the purpose of immigration is to uplift the lives of immigrants.
> 
> Look everywhere in the West and you see immigrants are massive users of social welfare. Sweden is taking in massive amounts of immigrants and most of them go on welfare for life. What are they adding to Swedish society? They're the equivalent of hanging an anchor around your neck and then going out for a swim. Here in the US we've been fighting a multigenerational war on poverty. The entire increase in poverty since 1990 has been due entirely to Hispanic citizens. If there had been no influx of Hispanics, the poverty situation would have improved drastically.
> 
> Another point in reaction to your last sentence. "Need and want" implies that we, society, get to pick and choose. Liberals have upended that too, now the choice rests with the illegal infiltrator and he imposes his presence on the US when he gets Amnesty, we don't get to pick and choose which immigrants to invite, the infiltrator has chosen and imposed. We get the people who couldn't make a go of it in Mexico, hence it's no surprise that they become net burdens on American society.
> 
> This leads to the problem with multiculturalism and democracy - parties eventually turn into racial blocs. It used to be the case that whites split evenly between Democrats and Republicans depending on how the various policies appealed to people. Now Democrats are slowly turning into the Party of Color and the Republicans are turning into the Party of Whites who are opposed to Democratic efforts to take wealth away from whites and distribute it to the people of color. This dynamic is toxic to civil order.
> 
> So back to my first point - at some point a critical juncture is reached, people simply reject the toxic society created and rebel and try to restore a more civil society. They reject a racialized political arena and want to restore politics to be about ideas and so they work to being about a racially homogeneous society in order to cut out the cancer of racial politics.
Click to expand...


Great post!  You raise some really interesting points to think about.   

I feel like I've reached that point already where I am just sick and tired of this racially based nonsense constantly being thrown in my face.  I want what's best for my country.


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nastiness is coming to our home towns but it's impossible to predict the timeline here. Might not be in our lifetimes. The reason it is inevitable is because of the combination of Multiculturalism, Free Market and Democracy. All 3 together are unstable. Any two can work, but 3 can't. With 3 in place you get lots of ethnic violence playing out.
> 
> We're now multiple generations into Hispanic presence in America. They weren't subjected to Jim Crow. This is what we see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An elderly white physician who retires from the workforce and is replaced by a Hispanic short order cook creates a taxation and support problem. It would make for an easier society if a Hispanic short order cook retired and was supported from the taxes of a white physician, but that Hispanic short order cook isn't going to generate enough in taxes to support the retired white physician.
> 
> The more prosperous and economically vital population is being replaced by a poorer and less economically dynamic population.
> 
> On top of this dynamic we have blacks and Muslims, both pulling us downward. The bright spot comes from Asian and South Asian populations, at least on the economic front, but they create their own problems - they create massive ethnic nepotism networks.  I've seen university departments and even some corporate departments trend very heavily South Asian or Chinese because the people in power started favoring their own and it just builds on itself. That's very disruptive to good order in society.
> 
> Everywhere we see multiculturalism we see ethic loyalty placed above national loyalty. So, this being the case, best to take the pain that comes from reordering the decks and then build on that towards a better society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of the "open borders" liberals would just LOVE to see us become more multicultural until we have no national identity and no unity as a country.  I think that is their ultimate goal.  Watching what is happening in other countries, we definitely have to be more selective in who we are allowing into the country.  If they aren't going to (or cannot due to lack of education or whatever) contribute to the economy, then they should not be allowed to become citizens, and we should purge the ones who are here now collecting services.  *We only need and want immigrants who are going to ADD to our country, not weaken it, IMO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your last sentence. It's sad to read that you feel that you have to add an IMO to close it off. What you wrote used to be the very basis for immigration policy for most nations. The selected immigrant has to ADD value to the host nation, not subtract value. Then liberals got a hold of immigration policy and flipped it, now the purpose of immigration is to uplift the lives of immigrants.
> 
> Look everywhere in the West and you see immigrants are massive users of social welfare. Sweden is taking in massive amounts of immigrants and most of them go on welfare for life. What are they adding to Swedish society? They're the equivalent of hanging an anchor around your neck and then going out for a swim. Here in the US we've been fighting a multigenerational war on poverty. The entire increase in poverty since 1990 has been due entirely to Hispanic citizens. If there had been no influx of Hispanics, the poverty situation would have improved drastically.
> 
> Another point in reaction to your last sentence. "Need and want" implies that we, society, get to pick and choose. Liberals have upended that too, now the choice rests with the illegal infiltrator and he imposes his presence on the US when he gets Amnesty, we don't get to pick and choose which immigrants to invite, the infiltrator has chosen and imposed. We get the people who couldn't make a go of it in Mexico, hence it's no surprise that they become net burdens on American society.
> 
> This leads to the problem with multiculturalism and democracy - parties eventually turn into racial blocs. It used to be the case that whites split evenly between Democrats and Republicans depending on how the various policies appealed to people. Now Democrats are slowly turning into the Party of Color and the Republicans are turning into the Party of Whites who are opposed to Democratic efforts to take wealth away from whites and distribute it to the people of color. This dynamic is toxic to civil order.
> 
> So back to my first point - at some point a critical juncture is reached, people simply reject the toxic society created and rebel and try to restore a more civil society. They reject a racialized political arena and want to restore politics to be about ideas and so they work to being about a racially homogeneous society in order to cut out the cancer of racial politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great post!  You raise some really interesting points to think about.
> 
> I feel like I've reached that point already where I am just sick and tired of this racially based nonsense constantly being thrown in my face.  I want what's best for my country.
Click to expand...


A fantastic book published by Harvard University Press -





*Private Truths, Public Lies*
*The Social Consequences of Preference Falsification*

Here's the key point:

A common effect of preference falsification is the preservation of widely disliked structures. Another is the conferment of an aura of stability on structures vulnerable to sudden collapse. When the support of a policy, tradition, or regime is largely contrived, a minor event may activate a bandwagon that generates massive yet unanticipated change.​You being sick of PC is a widely held view, people's private truths are very aligned with yours but what they say in public, the Public Lie, hides the truth and people have to lie because there are severe social consequences to telling the truth.

The Soviet Union collapsed very quickly because everyone was holding a pretty common private truth while uttering public lies and then suddenly most everyone realized that their private truth was very widely held and so they broke from the fear of social shaming and started uttering their private truths and boom, the script flipped in a matter of months.

Here the social convention is held in place by the social consequences of being accused of racism. Once whites no longer fear the consequences and disable the punishment mechanism then the script is flipped. We see that a lot of people think like you by how they act, rather than by what they say. Whites vote overwhelming against Affirmative Action, whites congregate to the Republicans because the Republicans don't support race-based policies, whites seek to live in neighborhoods with schools that have low minority proportions, liberals flock to Vermont and Portland because these all-white locations have have levels of social capital and are places where liberals can let their freak fly and create their trendy,socialistic cultures. They're not flocking to multicultural heavens like Detroit and Birmingham.

Look for the thread about Robert Reich and his comments on Detroit. Obama is already making noises about taxing suburbs in order to send money to inner cities. Government won't allow whites to escape the social wreckage caused by minorities. This pressure to transfer wealth from whites to minorities is only going to increase as the voting power of minorities increases. This dynamic is going to make race relations worse. As time passes and more wealth gets transferred and more Affirmative Action programs sprout up to create equal outcomes in unfair ways, the pressure on the social fabric will increase. Something is going to snap. The Soviet Union's collapse caught many Soviet experts by surprise in that they really didn't see such a sudden event coming and didn't think it was even possible. The trick is to understand and pay attention to the very fundamental aspects in play and then the situation becomes clearer.

Multiculturalism in Europe is headed for a big crack-up. France has already experimented with paying immigrants to leave. Denmark is creating a two-tier benefits system. Norway suffered from the Breivik massacre, when he took out the kids at the socialist training camp, and now the party he belonged to is the 3rd largest in Norway and actually part of the government. Norway actually deported some refugees.

The problem for Western nations is that liberals block popular movements. In Sweden, the anti-immigrant Sweden Democrats came in 3rd place but the other parties won't work with them. Meanwhile Sweden is boosting the number of immigrants it takes in, following the UK Labour Party strategy, and US Democratic Party strategy, of importing a new voting class. When you give votes to the immigrants, they vote to give themselves benefits, vote to bring in more immigrants (their relatives) and won't vote to deport immigrants. Leftists push the issue right to the brink and want to create legal stalemates - the multicultural class becomes so large that the problem they create can't be resolved politically because they use their power to block reforms. Once a society gets to that point then it's primed to seek problems outside of the political arena, through revolution or coup.

Look at Norway:

A far wealthier social democracy than Sweden, Norway spends a greater share of gross domestic product on humanitarian assistance than any other country in the world. It also has the lowest unemployment in Europe and, like Sweden, several decades of experience with immigration.

Yet Norway is not encouraging asylum-seekers. When I recently asked one of the very few Syrians I met in Oslo why he had chosen Norway, he said, “I thought Oslo was in Sweden.” And while the Norwegian government has agreed to resettle 1,000 United Nations-selected Syrian refugees, this summer it rejected 123 of them because of medical conditions deemed too serious for local health services to manage.

This has put Sweden and Norway on opposite sides of an emerging debate: whether advanced welfare states designed for small and homogeneous societies in the mid-20th century are capable of absorbing large numbers of non-European foreigners.​
In Sweden, a closely patrolled pro-immigration “consensus” has sustained extraordinarily liberal policies while placing a virtual taboo on questions about the social and economic costs. In Norway, a strong tradition of free speech and efficient administration has produced a hard-nosed approach about which refugees, and how many, to take in.

The Norwegian Foreign Ministry has calculated that because of all the social, health, housing and welfare benefits mandated by the state, supporting a single refugee in Norway costs $125,000 — enough to support some 26 Syrians in Jordan. And the Norwegian press has reported that following an alleged terrorist threat from abroad in July, Norway’s immigration authorities deported asylum seekers who raised security concerns.​
Norwegians have this quaint notion that Norway exists to make life pleasant for Norwegians. Sweden has the notion that Sweden exists for Swedes to make life pleasant for Muslims who come to Sweden. Time will tell which is the more stable model for society.  Also look at the cost, $125,000 to support a Syrian in Norway. How is that good for Norway?

Bad times are coming and it's all due to traitorous liberals.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I look at it, there are multiple groups of people who need to be brought to justice in the order laid out below:
> 
> - The principals that run the racket
> - The customers who are actually engaging in forceful sex
> - Social services staff under whose care the girls are
> - The boys aka baits if they are old enough to know better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Labour Party politicians who voted to allow the demographic transformation of society in order to import a new Labour Party voting class. They should bring back some old-school punishment for those traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck Enoch Powell s 1968 speech - Channel 4 News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND! ! ! !  was he proved right all these years later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not PC for you to say stuff like that.
> 
> And therein lies the problem of our times. You can't open your mouth.
Click to expand...





 We can now as the UAF/ANL/hopenotsoap scum have had their claws trimmed right back. The thug arm of the Labour party has been caged and it cant stop freedom of speech anymore, shown by the numbers now speaking openly about Islamic intolerance


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I look at it, there are multiple groups of people who need to be brought to justice in the order laid out below:
> 
> - The principals that run the racket
> - The customers who are actually engaging in forceful sex
> - Social services staff under whose care the girls are
> - The boys aka baits if they are old enough to know better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Labour Party politicians who voted to allow the demographic transformation of society in order to import a new Labour Party voting class. They should bring back some old-school punishment for those traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck Enoch Powell s 1968 speech - Channel 4 News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND! ! ! !  was he proved right all these years later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not PC for you to say stuff like that.
> 
> And therein lies the problem of our times. You can't open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a big room between promotion of genocide and letting someone walk all over you. There is nothing wrong with implementing law and order to protect your citizens but you do not have to commit genocide to implement law and order in your country. That simply is madness. I am not saying that you are personally proposing gross human-right violations of people of color because I have not seen any such post from you but there are lots of people on this forum who are essentially saying that and that is VERY wrong.
> 
> You already have a good PM in David Cameron. You need to strengthen his hands instead of encouraging hate mongers from fringe parties. BTW, there was a raid yesterday on the extremists in London. I think about 9 of them were arrested. That is a welcoming news. These are the kind of steps that need to be taken not hysteria driven cries that some of you are outpouring.
> 
> Islamic terror Raids across London Anjem Choudary held - The Times of India
> 
> Those people who have made Britain their home, they are your people regardless of their color. Treat them with respect and fairness.
Click to expand...





Treat then as the terrorist scum they are and execute them, then burn their remains and scatter then to the four winds. They are not British but still tied to their nations of first alliegance


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big room between promotion of genocide and letting someone walk all over you. There is nothing wrong with implementing law and order to protect your citizens but you do not have to commit genocide to implement law and order in your country. That simply is madness. I am not saying that you are personally proposing gross human-right violations of people of color because I have not seen any such post from you but there are lots of people on this forum who are essentially saying that and that is VERY wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary and forced repatriation of people is not genocide.
> 
> If one group (Labour Party) walks around with a syringe of Ebola and injects a person then it's wrong to blame the physician for all of the trauma he has to inflict on you to cure you of what the other party (Labor Party of UK) has inflicted upon you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people who have made Britain their home, they are your people regardless of their color. Treat them with respect and fairness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not wanted by many. The British people were NEVER ASKED, this was imposed on them. They have a right to restore their society back to the condition before multiculturalism was imposed on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be repatriated to the nearest mental hospital. That is all I have to say about the crazy post of yours.
Click to expand...





 When these scum start integrating and stop preaching hatred then they might be accepted, until then they are foreign terrorist scun.


----------



## Phoenall

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be repatriated to the nearest mental hospital. That is all I have to say about the crazy post of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
Click to expand...





YES very tight restrictions like a doctors report detailing every ailment they have and an insurance certificate to cover housing, education, health and unemployment. Then a return ticket valid for 20 years lodged with the British government so if their insurance is fake or does not pay out they can be put on a plane back home.


----------



## I.P.Freely

many hundreds of kids abused by christians


----------



## I.P.Freely

many hundreds of kids abused by christians


----------



## I.P.Freely




----------



## Indofred

gallantwarrior said:


> t is the lack of vociferous condemnation of muslims who commit such crimes against humanity that disturbs many Westerners.



What lack? It's just hardly reported.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vikrant said:


> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy.



You will be happy as long as Madbum is on his game.

Without Pagan in the lineup, they are not the same team as when he's in it, though,  so I wouldn't expect them to get far.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I just wanted to mention here, folks, that the multicultists are NOT liberal. If they were liberal, they would evaluate according to liberal values, and seek to protect the weak against the strong here, as well as stand up for women's rights that are so absent among those they routinely defend.

At its heart, multiculturalism seeks to preserve knuckle dragging, backwards ways that existed before the enlightenment, so it is actually an extreme conservative approach to politics since it seeks to conserve the entrenched cultural values of troglodytes. Sure, idiots on the left have embraced it so thoroughly it is often confused with liberalism, but it really represents just a mindless devotion to political conformity much resembling the most ardent religious fundamentalist on the right. Multiculturalism = leftist fundamentalism and not liberalism.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> many hundreds of kids abused by christians







 With the full cooperation of the government in return for votes. Forcing the police to sit back and let it happen under their noses

 STOP DEFENDING RACIST PAKISTANI CHILD RAPISTS


----------



## Rikurzhen

Dogmaphobe said:


> I just wanted to mention here, folks, that the multicultists are NOT liberal. If they were liberal, they would evaluate according to liberal values, and seek to protect the weak against the strong here, as well as stand up for women's rights that are so absent among those they routinely defend.
> 
> At its heart, multiculturalism seeks to preserve knuckle dragging, backwards ways that existed before the enlightenment, so it is actually an extreme conservative approach to politics since it seeks to conserve the entrenched cultural values of troglodytes. Sure, idiots on the left have embraced it so thoroughly it is often confused with liberalism, but it really represents just a mindless devotion to political conformity much resembling the most ardent religious fundamentalist on the right. Multiculturalism = leftist fundamentalism and not liberalism.



Let me take a wild guess. You're a liberal and you're dumb as a box of rocks. Did I use the clues you provided and guess correctly?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Rikurzhen said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to mention here, folks, that the multicultists are NOT liberal. If they were liberal, they would evaluate according to liberal values, and seek to protect the weak against the strong here, as well as stand up for women's rights that are so absent among those they routinely defend.
> 
> At its heart, multiculturalism seeks to preserve knuckle dragging, backwards ways that existed before the enlightenment, so it is actually an extreme conservative approach to politics since it seeks to conserve the entrenched cultural values of troglodytes. Sure, idiots on the left have embraced it so thoroughly it is often confused with liberalism, but it really represents just a mindless devotion to political conformity much resembling the most ardent religious fundamentalist on the right. Multiculturalism = leftist fundamentalism and not liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me take a wild guess. You're a liberal and you're dumb as a box of rocks. Did I use the clues you provided and guess correctly?
Click to expand...


No, I am an independent and the kind folks at Stanford thought enough of my intelligence to admit me in 1972.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Dogmaphobe said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to mention here, folks, that the multicultists are NOT liberal. If they were liberal, they would evaluate according to liberal values, and seek to protect the weak against the strong here, as well as stand up for women's rights that are so absent among those they routinely defend.
> 
> At its heart, multiculturalism seeks to preserve knuckle dragging, backwards ways that existed before the enlightenment, so it is actually an extreme conservative approach to politics since it seeks to conserve the entrenched cultural values of troglodytes. Sure, idiots on the left have embraced it so thoroughly it is often confused with liberalism, but it really represents just a mindless devotion to political conformity much resembling the most ardent religious fundamentalist on the right. Multiculturalism = leftist fundamentalism and not liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me take a wild guess. You're a liberal and you're dumb as a box of rocks. Did I use the clues you provided and guess correctly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am an independent and the kind folks at Stanford thought enough of my intelligence to admit me in 1972.
Click to expand...

Too bad they never taught you to refrain from trotting out the No True Scotsman fallacy.


----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


> I just wanted to mention here, folks, that the multicultists are NOT liberal. If they were liberal, they would evaluate according to liberal values, and seek to protect the weak against the strong here, as well as stand up for women's rights that are so absent among those they routinely defend.
> 
> At its heart, multiculturalism seeks to preserve knuckle dragging, backwards ways that existed before the enlightenment, so it is actually an extreme conservative approach to politics since it seeks to conserve the entrenched cultural values of troglodytes. Sure, idiots on the left have embraced it so thoroughly it is often confused with liberalism, but it really represents just a mindless devotion to political conformity much resembling the most ardent religious fundamentalist on the right. Multiculturalism = leftist fundamentalism and not liberalism.



I don't think I would classify them as either. Having said that, I note that it is mostly liberals who believe in multiculturalism.  They don't understand that a nation cannot excel when it is composed of people with entirely different beliefs, morals and ethics, and it cannot possibly make for a strong united nation.  

Like I said earlier, I think these are the same people who believe in "open borders," one of the most STUPID ideas in the world.


----------



## Vikrant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be happy as long as Madbum is on his game.
> 
> Without Pagan in the lineup, they are not the same team as when he's in it, though,  so I wouldn't expect them to get far.
Click to expand...


I think Pagan has not been fielding well. His defense was particularly bad in the game against Dodgers where Giants lost 17-0. That was a pain to watch. I watched that game at AT&T Park. It was such a high scoring game that for a moment I thought I was watching cricket 

BTW, did you watch the fight between Bumgarner and Puig. That was funny.


----------



## Vikrant

Matthew said:


> Indians deserve india
> The British deserve Brition.
> 
> Right?



... and you deserve basic education. Instead of focusing on getting education and making your life better, you waste way too much time on spreading hate. That is the root cause of your misery.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be repatriated to the nearest mental hospital. That is all I have to say about the crazy post of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
Click to expand...


Here, I am summarizing it for you so that there should be no room for misunderstanding:

a. Every country has right to enforce immigration check. There is nothing wrong with that. 

b. There is a difference between enforcing immigration policies and uprooting citizens or killing them or imprisoning them because of their skin color. The latter is called human rights violation and no civilized country would ever do that. 

c. I have no desire to engage in discussion with someone who promotes human rights violation. Those who advocate human rights violations are mentally ill or evil, e.g., Adolf Hitler.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, I am summarizing it for you so that there should be no room for misunderstanding:
> 
> a. Every country has right to enforce immigration check. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> b. There is a difference between enforcing immigration policies and uprooting citizens or killing them or imprisoning them because of their skin color. The latter is called human rights violation and no civilized country would ever do that.
> 
> c. I have no desire to engage in discussion with someone who promotes human rights violation. Those who advocate human rights violations are mentally ill or evil, e.g., Adolf Hitler.
Click to expand...


Having tighter immigration standards is NOT a human rights violation.  Where on EARTH do you get that crazy nonsense?  You're weird.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, I am summarizing it for you so that there should be no room for misunderstanding:
> 
> a. Every country has right to enforce immigration check. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> b. There is a difference between enforcing immigration policies and uprooting citizens or killing them or imprisoning them because of their skin color. The latter is called human rights violation and no civilized country would ever do that.
> 
> c. I have no desire to engage in discussion with someone who promotes human rights violation. Those who advocate human rights violations are mentally ill or evil, e.g., Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having tighter immigration standards is NOT a human rights violation.  Where on EARTH do you get that crazy nonsense?  You're weird.
Click to expand...


Read it again. This time, do it slowly. Don't read it too fast.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, I am summarizing it for you so that there should be no room for misunderstanding:
> 
> a. Every country has right to enforce immigration check. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> b. There is a difference between enforcing immigration policies and uprooting citizens or killing them or imprisoning them because of their skin color. The latter is called human rights violation and no civilized country would ever do that.
> 
> c. I have no desire to engage in discussion with someone who promotes human rights violation. Those who advocate human rights violations are mentally ill or evil, e.g., Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having tighter immigration standards is NOT a human rights violation.  Where on EARTH do you get that crazy nonsense?  You're weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it again. This time, do it slowly. Don't read it too fast.
Click to expand...


Oh, I thought you were that letter c was addressed to me.  I didn't see where the other poster was advocating for anything like genocide either though.  

I agree that we can't just send them all back to their home countries once they've been established here, but that's still not genocide.  It's just a little heartless.  UNLESS perhaps, they are terrorists, habitual law breakers or something extreme.


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> *I agree that we can't just send them all back to their home countries once they've been established here,* but that's still not genocide.  It's just a little heartless.  UNLESS perhaps, they are terrorists, habitual law breakers or something extreme.



The outcome of your unwillingness to partition is a racial caste system or some form of oppression. Multiculturalism, Democracy, Free Markets. Pick two.  If you pick multiculturalism, then be prepared to sacrifice one of the other two or have one, or maybe even both, eroded over time in order to make multiculturalism work.

Look at present-day society and all of the deeply held principles that we have to erode or utterly abandon in order to make multiculturalim work.

When someone has cancer, they never look forward to the treatment. When you say no partition, that's you trying to avoid trauma. I understand why people want to avoid trauma but what you don't see is the trauma which arises from shying away from hard decisions. If you don't make a hard decision, processes will make hard decisions for you.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, I am summarizing it for you so that there should be no room for misunderstanding:
> 
> a. Every country has right to enforce immigration check. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> b. There is a difference between enforcing immigration policies and uprooting citizens or killing them or imprisoning them because of their skin color. The latter is called human rights violation and no civilized country would ever do that.
> 
> c. I have no desire to engage in discussion with someone who promotes human rights violation. Those who advocate human rights violations are mentally ill or evil, e.g., Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having tighter immigration standards is NOT a human rights violation.  Where on EARTH do you get that crazy nonsense?  You're weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it again. This time, do it slowly. Don't read it too fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought you were that letter c was addressed to me.  I didn't see where the other poster was advocating for anything like genocide either though.
> 
> I agree that we can't just send them all back to their home countries once they've been established here, but that's still not genocide.  It's just a little heartless.  UNLESS perhaps, they are terrorists, habitual law breakers or something extreme.
Click to expand...


You are not paying attention. White extremists (such as Matthew) on this thread are advocating that all non-whites even those who have been living there for a few generations should be repatriated to their "home" countries. Do I need to explain it to you what is wrong with that? Do I need to tell you how heinous that promotion is? 

Most likely no country will take them because they are British citizens which means Britain will have to put them in some sort of internment camp. This sort of action was taken against Japanese Americans during World War II which by the way  has become a shameful spot in American history. Do you want to repeat that? If not then take a chill pill.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vikrant said:


> Do I need to explain it to you what is wrong with that? Do I need to tell you how heinous that promotion is?



Apparently a lot of people need to explain to you how wrong it is to destroy British culture by allowing other cultures to flourish within the borders of the UK. Do you have any idea how heinous that activity is? Human rights are being trampled in order to make multiculturalism work there. People are being arrested for "racial hate" when they criticize groups.

Let me make this very simple for you  - No racial groups means no one is ever arrested for racial hate. Freedom of speech can be restored, freedom of association can be restored. Closer community ties can be restored. Multiculturalism has resulted in native Brits in need being placed lower on community welfare lists than newcomers. That's obscene. The welfare infrastructure was established so that Brits could take care of Brits. Now Pakistanis are treated the same as native Brits. This invasion erodes the health of the community.

Your do-nothing proposal simply let's the cancer of multiculturalism metastasize unchecked. When you're dealing with cancer you have to DO SOMETHING. Doing nothing, as you suggest, is not an option.


----------



## Rikurzhen

To expand on the above in the American context. We now have the NSA and other police agencies spying on Americans. Why? Because of Islamist threats. Every American now has to live in a police state in order to make Multiculturalism work. I'd rather deport all ethnic/religious minorities and then tear down the police state like South Africans tore down their Apartheid apparatus.

Suffer the harm during one finite period and then enjoy civil society thereafter. Multiculturalism is the destroyer of culture and community and of freedom. No Muslims in America means no "Americans" fighting for ISIS.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> many hundreds of kids abused by christians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the full cooperation of the government in return for votes. Forcing the police to sit back and let it happen under their noses
> 
> STOP DEFENDING RACIST PAKISTANI CHILD RAPISTS
Click to expand...

*@Phoenall the day I take advice from a christer goy holocaust denying social security cheat will be never. 
Ps Yok I have never defended any convicted rapist, so sick note show me where I did.*


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to explain it to you what is wrong with that? Do I need to tell you how heinous that promotion is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a lot of people need to explain to you how wrong it is to destroy British culture by allowing other cultures to flourish within the borders of the UK. Do you have any idea how heinous that activity is? Human rights are being trampled in order to make multiculturalism work there. People are being arrested for "racial hate" when they criticize groups.
> 
> Let me make this very simple for you  - No racial groups means no one is ever arrested for racial hate. Freedom of speech can be restored, freedom of association can be restored. Closer community ties can be restored. Multiculturalism has resulted in native Brits in need being placed lower on community welfare lists than newcomers. That's obscene. The welfare infrastructure was established so that Brits could take care of Brits. Now Pakistanis are treated the same as native Brits. This invasion erodes the health of the community.
> 
> Your do-nothing proposal simply let's the cancer of multiculturalism metastasize unchecked. When you're dealing with cancer you have to DO SOMETHING. Doing nothing, as you suggest, is not an option.
Click to expand...

Absolute drivel. Where are you from? in a yougov poll 80% of Brits were happy with British Muslims living in the UK.


----------



## I.P.Freely

YouGov poll on eve of Ramadan shows Muslims commitment to British values as Islamic Relief announces new government funding -
“Sixty-three per cent of British Muslims declare themselves proud to be British, while the number who do not share that pride is just 13% – less than the 17% of Scots who say the same. Seventy per cent of British Muslims believe in “freedom, tolerance of others, accepting personal and social responsibility, and respecting and upholding the rule of law” – the core values of Britishness as recently defined by David Cameron – while a tiny 6% do not.”


----------



## Rikurzhen

I.P.Freely said:


> YouGov poll on eve of Ramadan shows Muslims commitment to British values as Islamic Relief announces new government funding -
> “Sixty-three per cent of British Muslims declare themselves proud to be British, while the number who do not share that pride is just 13% – less than the 17% of Scots who say the same. Seventy per cent of British Muslims believe in “freedom, tolerance of others, accepting personal and social responsibility, and respecting and upholding the rule of law” – the core values of Britishness as recently defined by David Cameron – while a tiny 6% do not.”



What a joke of a poll.  Of course Muslims enjoy being British when British values are defined as tolerating others and all of the toleration has had to come from native Brits to the changes DEMANDED by immigrants. Sikhs wearing turbans while serving on police forces, being allowed to carry kirpans while knives for Brits are illegal. Terrific British values - Brits bending over backwards to appease immigrants, what's not to like.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rikurzhen said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouGov poll on eve of Ramadan shows Muslims commitment to British values as Islamic Relief announces new government funding -
> “Sixty-three per cent of British Muslims declare themselves proud to be British, while the number who do not share that pride is just 13% – less than the 17% of Scots who say the same. Seventy per cent of British Muslims believe in “freedom, tolerance of others, accepting personal and social responsibility, and respecting and upholding the rule of law” – the core values of Britishness as recently defined by David Cameron – while a tiny 6% do not.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a joke of a poll.  Of course Muslims enjoy being British when British values are defined as tolerating others and all of the toleration has had to come from native Brits to the changes DEMANDED by immigrants. Sikhs wearing turbans while serving on police forces, being allowed to carry kirpans while knives for Brits are illegal. Terrific British values - Brits bending over backwards to appease immigrants, what's not to like.
Click to expand...

 and long may it be so,where are you from bigot?
ps Scots can wear Sgian-dubh for celebrations involving national dress.
he BNP has also announced it will be demonstrating in Woolwich. National organiser Adam Walker claims the brutal murder meant a "line has been drawn in the sand and it signals the beginning of the civil war we have predicted for years".

However the YouGov poll provides evidence that Britain does remain a tolerant country and that the far-right support remains at the margins of society. Nearly two-thirds (63%) believe the vast majority of Muslims are good British citizens, up by 1% from last November.

There has also been an increase from 24% to 33% in the proportion who believe Muslims are compatible with the 'British way of life'. Around two-thirds (65%) said on the whole most people tend to get along well with each other.


----------



## Rikurzhen

I.P.Freely said:


> ps Scots can wear Sgian-dubh for celebrations involving national dress.
> he BNP has also announced it will be demonstrating in Woolwich. National organiser Adam Walker claims the brutal murder meant a "line has been drawn in the sand and it signals the beginning of the civil war we have predicted for years".
> 
> However the YouGov poll provides evidence that Britain does remain a tolerant country and that the far-right support remains at the margins of society. Nearly two-thirds (63%) believe the vast majority of Muslims are good British citizens, up by 1% from last November.
> 
> There has also been an increase from 24% to 33% in the proportion who believe Muslims are compatible with the 'British way of life'. Around two-thirds (65%) said on the whole most people tend to get along well with each other.



How people poll today is immaterial to the issue of the future in that nothing is settled today. Look at the rise of anti-immigrant parties - 10 years ago this would have been unimaginable - so the question is which way are trends moving and what is in store 10 or 30 years from now. When you have John Cleese saying that he doesn't recognize London as an English city any longer then that's an early warning sign of a coming disaster - the only questions are how long away and how severe the solution. If all Muslims changed their religion, changed their names, changed their culture and became Brits, then that might change the trajectory but that's unlikely to happen. Look, civil wars happen all the damn time. Look at how Yugoslavia blew up, right there in Europe, precisely over multiculturalism. You can only push people so far and then they rise and defend their culture and community.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to undo the Partition of India. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, I am summarizing it for you so that there should be no room for misunderstanding:
> 
> a. Every country has right to enforce immigration check. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> b. There is a difference between enforcing immigration policies and uprooting citizens or killing them or imprisoning them because of their skin color. The latter is called human rights violation and no civilized country would ever do that.
> 
> c. I have no desire to engage in discussion with someone who promotes human rights violation. Those who advocate human rights violations are mentally ill or evil, e.g., Adolf Hitler.
Click to expand...




Is there not a need for uprooting or killing certain citizens when they turn feral and want to take over the country. It is called defending against terrorism and violence and is defending your human rights against violation.

You show you want to engage in human rights violations when they are done to the indigenous, does this make you evil or mentally ill like Mohamed ?


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouGov poll on eve of Ramadan shows Muslims commitment to British values as Islamic Relief announces new government funding -
> “Sixty-three per cent of British Muslims declare themselves proud to be British, while the number who do not share that pride is just 13% – less than the 17% of Scots who say the same. Seventy per cent of British Muslims believe in “freedom, tolerance of others, accepting personal and social responsibility, and respecting and upholding the rule of law” – the core values of Britishness as recently defined by David Cameron – while a tiny 6% do not.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a joke of a poll.  Of course Muslims enjoy being British when British values are defined as tolerating others and all of the toleration has had to come from native Brits to the changes DEMANDED by immigrants. Sikhs wearing turbans while serving on police forces, being allowed to carry kirpans while knives for Brits are illegal. Terrific British values - Brits bending over backwards to appease immigrants, what's not to like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and long may it be so,where are you from bigot?
> ps Scots can wear Sgian-dubh for celebrations involving national dress.
> he BNP has also announced it will be demonstrating in Woolwich. National organiser Adam Walker claims the brutal murder meant a "line has been drawn in the sand and it signals the beginning of the civil war we have predicted for years".
> 
> However the YouGov poll provides evidence that Britain does remain a tolerant country and that the far-right support remains at the margins of society. Nearly two-thirds (63%) believe the vast majority of Muslims are good British citizens, up by 1% from last November.
> 
> There has also been an increase from 24% to 33% in the proportion who believe Muslims are compatible with the 'British way of life'. Around two-thirds (65%) said on the whole most people tend to get along well with each other.
Click to expand...






 Kithman and Taqiya


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rikurzhen said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps Scots can wear Sgian-dubh for celebrations involving national dress.
> he BNP has also announced it will be demonstrating in Woolwich. National organiser Adam Walker claims the brutal murder meant a "line has been drawn in the sand and it signals the beginning of the civil war we have predicted for years".
> 
> However the YouGov poll provides evidence that Britain does remain a tolerant country and that the far-right support remains at the margins of society. Nearly two-thirds (63%) believe the vast majority of Muslims are good British citizens, up by 1% from last November.
> 
> There has also been an increase from 24% to 33% in the proportion who believe Muslims are compatible with the 'British way of life'. Around two-thirds (65%) said on the whole most people tend to get along well with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How people poll today is immaterial to the issue of the future in that nothing is settled today. Look at the rise of anti-immigrant parties - 10 years ago this would have been unimaginable - so the question is which way are trends moving and what is in store 10 or 30 years from now. When you have John Cleese saying that he doesn't recognize London as an English city any longer then that's an early warning sign of a coming disaster - the only questions are how long away and how severe the solution. If all Muslims changed their religion, changed their names, changed their culture and became Brits, then that might change the trajectory but that's unlikely to happen. Look, civil wars happen all the damn time. Look at how Yugoslavia blew up, right there in Europe, precisely over multiculturalism. You can only push people so far and then they rise and defend their culture and community.
Click to expand...

John Cleese oh please  I repeat where are you from bigot?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, I am summarizing it for you so that there should be no room for misunderstanding:
> 
> a. Every country has right to enforce immigration check. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> b. There is a difference between enforcing immigration policies and uprooting citizens or killing them or imprisoning them because of their skin color. The latter is called human rights violation and no civilized country would ever do that.
> 
> c. I have no desire to engage in discussion with someone who promotes human rights violation. Those who advocate human rights violations are mentally ill or evil, e.g., Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there not a need for uprooting or killing certain citizens when they turn feral and want to take over the country. It is called defending against terrorism and violence and is defending your human rights against violation.
> 
> You show you want to engage in human rights violations when they are done to the indigenous, does this make you evil or mentally ill like Mohamed ?
Click to expand...

Drivel and drool from sick note


----------



## I.P.Freely

I love the United Kingdom and our next king "Islam this ancient and noble religion".


----------



## Rikurzhen

I.P.Freely said:


> I love the United Kingdom and our next king "Islam this ancient and noble religion".



At the moment of junction, in the midst of crisis or civil war, who is he going to side with - his people or Muslims?

The issue isn't matters today, there's still slack left in society so that people will chose to put up with multiculturalist garbage being shoved down their throats rather than rebel, which comes with high costs for the rebels, but as that slack gets eaten away and the benefits of submission to Islam no longer outweigh the gains that can be realized by rebelling, then all bets are off. This is when things get interesting. Have you ever seen a husband who swallowed his pride as his wife cheated on him and then finally blows his top?  All that humiliation and the reality of what he's lost over all the years come out of him at an amplified rate. That's what happened in Yugoslavia - all those years of forced coexistence blew the lid off the top of the country and various wars were fought. At some point Brits viscerally realize what they've lost. They were already incensed when Powell made his speech and would have elected him PM if there was a way to do that in the immediate aftermath. Matters have only gotten worse since then. When legal avenues are closed with abominations like the Race Relations Act, then that displeasure is going to be expressed via extra-legal means - coup or civil war.

History has never had a successful multiculturalist society. The reasons, the dynamics, are always in play, modern sensibilities don't ease the pressures.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rikurzhen said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the United Kingdom and our next king "Islam this ancient and noble religion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of junction, in the midst of crisis or civil war, who is he going to side with - his people or Muslims?
> 
> The issue isn't matters today, there's still slack left in society so that people will chose to put up with multiculturalist garbage being shoved down their throats rather than rebel, which comes with high costs for the rebels, but as that slack gets eaten away and the benefits of submission to Islam no longer outweigh the gains that can be realized by rebelling, then all bets are off. This is when things get interesting. Have you ever seen a husband who swallowed his pride as his wife cheated on him and then finally blows his top?  All that humiliation and the reality of what he's lost over all the years come out of him at an amplified rate. That's what happened in Yugoslavia - all those years of forced coexistence blew the lid off the top of the country and various wars were fought. At some point Brits viscerally realize what they've lost. They were already incensed when Powell made his speech and would have elected him PM if there was a way to do that in the immediate aftermath. Matters have only gotten worse since then. When legal avenues are closed with abominations like the Race Relations Act, then that displeasure is going to be expressed via extra-legal means - coup or civil war.
> 
> History has never had a successful multiculturalist society. The reasons, the dynamics, are always in play, modern sensibilities don't ease the pressures.
Click to expand...

absolute drivel.
Ps goy where do you come from, why wont you answer this simple question?


----------



## Rikurzhen

I.P.Freely said:


> absolute drivel.


Good for you that I'm wrong then. Your Muslim take-over of the UK shall proceed uninterrupted. With the white flight and record number of Brits leaving the country, you may indeed inherit the empty shell they leave behind.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rikurzhen said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> absolute drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you that I'm wrong then. Your Muslim take-over of the UK shall proceed uninterrupted. With the white flight and record number of Brits leaving the country, you may indeed inherit the empty shell they leave behind.
Click to expand...

, where did you say you come from?


----------



## I.P.Freely




----------



## Rikurzhen

Increased British white segregation


----------



## I.P.Freely




----------



## I.P.Freely

Rikurzhen said:


> Increased British white segregation


A fabulous city of diversity, by the way are you the nobhead who believed the fake strap on story

Ethnic GroupPopulation in London % of London's population[3]*White*4,887,43559.7White British3,669,28444.9White Irish175,9742.2Irish Traveller8,1960.1Other White1,033,98112.6
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Ethnic GroupPopulation in London % of London's population[3]*Mixed*405,2795.0White and Black Caribbean119,4251.5White and Black African65,4790.8White and Asian101,5001.2Other Mixed118,8751.5
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Rikurzhen

I.P.Freely said:


> Ethnic GroupPopulation in London % of London's population[3]*White*4,887,43559.7White British3,669,28444.9White Irish175,9742.2Irish Traveller8,1960.1Other White1,033,98112.6
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> Ethnic GroupPopulation in London % of London's population[3]*Mixed*405,2795.0White and Black Caribbean119,4251.5White and Black African65,4790.8White and Asian101,5001.2Other Mixed118,8751.5
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]



Thanks for those statistics but I don't see how they support your claim that everything is ducky in London:

Something quite remarkable happened in London in the first decade of the new millennium. *The number of white British people in the capital fell by 620,000 - equivalent to the entire population of Glasgow moving out.*

The consequence, as revealed by the latest census, is that white Brits are now in a minority in London, making up just 45% of its residents.​


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rikurzhen said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnic GroupPopulation in London % of London's population[3]*White*4,887,43559.7White British3,669,28444.9White Irish175,9742.2Irish Traveller8,1960.1Other White1,033,98112.6
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> Ethnic GroupPopulation in London % of London's population[3]*Mixed*405,2795.0White and Black Caribbean119,4251.5White and Black African65,4790.8White and Asian101,5001.2Other Mixed118,8751.5
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for those statistics but I don't see how they support your claim that everything is ducky in London:
> 
> Something quite remarkable happened in London in the first decade of the new millennium. *The number of white British people in the capital fell by 620,000 - equivalent to the entire population of Glasgow moving out.*
> 
> The consequence, as revealed by the latest census, is that white Brits are now in a minority in London, making up just 45% of its residents.​
Click to expand...

so what , 100% of my relatives who lived in the east end of London left to form similar ghettos in the suburbs.They live in Edgware, Golders green and Totteridge, why! the made there money from  goy like you and wanted big houses with garden and drives to park their mercs and beamers,

Ps where do you live and why are you too embarrassed to answer.


----------



## Vikrant

I.P.Freely said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnic GroupPopulation in London % of London's population[3]*White*4,887,43559.7White British3,669,28444.9White Irish175,9742.2Irish Traveller8,1960.1Other White1,033,98112.6
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> Ethnic GroupPopulation in London % of London's population[3]*Mixed*405,2795.0White and Black Caribbean119,4251.5White and Black African65,4790.8White and Asian101,5001.2Other Mixed118,8751.5
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for those statistics but I don't see how they support your claim that everything is ducky in London:
> 
> Something quite remarkable happened in London in the first decade of the new millennium. *The number of white British people in the capital fell by 620,000 - equivalent to the entire population of Glasgow moving out.*
> 
> The consequence, as revealed by the latest census, is that white Brits are now in a minority in London, making up just 45% of its residents.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what , 100% of my relatives who lived in the east end of London left to form similar ghettos in the suburbs.They live in Edgware, Goldergreen and Totteridge, why! the made there money from  goy like you and wanted big houses with garden and drives to park their mercs and beamers,
> 
> Ps where do you live and why are you too embarrassed to answer.
Click to expand...


You are a good man I.P.Freely. I do not think he is going to answer your question. I have asked him the same question and he did not answer it. I think these bigots/racists tend to be pussies, which is a good news for the humanity.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Thank you Vikrant, would you believe before these yok scum turned their vitriol on the Muslims, my relatives would loved us to come down to protect the synagogues and split a few of their heads open.


----------



## Vikrant

I.P.Freely said:


> Thank you Vikrant, would you believe before these yok scum turned their vitriol on the Muslims, my relatives would loved us to come down to protect the synagogues and split a few of their heads open.



You are welcome my brother.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the topic. As with the Partition of India, the forced repatriation of non-Brits to their homeland will make for a more peaceful, safe, prosperous and inviting England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giants won the wildcard. That means they are going to the playoffs. That means I am happy. That means I am off to watch the game between Giants and Padre. As far as you are concerned, please take advantage of Obama Care and seek some professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you answer his question?  Seems fair and topical.  I wouldn't want to send immigrants who were already there back to their homeland, but there wouldn't be anything wrong with having some tight restrictions on immigrants from certain areas of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, I am summarizing it for you so that there should be no room for misunderstanding:
> 
> a. Every country has right to enforce immigration check. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> b. There is a difference between enforcing immigration policies and uprooting citizens or killing them or imprisoning them because of their skin color. The latter is called human rights violation and no civilized country would ever do that.
> 
> c. I have no desire to engage in discussion with someone who promotes human rights violation. Those who advocate human rights violations are mentally ill or evil, e.g., Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there not a need for uprooting or killing certain citizens when they turn feral and want to take over the country. It is called defending against terrorism and violence and is defending your human rights against violation.
> 
> You show you want to engage in human rights violations when they are done to the indigenous, does this make you evil or mentally ill like Mohamed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drivel and drool from sick note
Click to expand...






Only because you cant handle the reality of ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM, when gangs of grown men rape, humiliate and degrade 11 and 12 year old girls in a racist manner.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> I love the United Kingdom and our next king "Islam this ancient and noble religion".






Nope he has already been told he will have to kill the Queen and then surround himself with a ring of steel before he will be King.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


>



No one is claiming that other people don't molest children too.  The point is, it is not acceptable and is a crime in our country, in our culture.  In their culture (the ones who immigrate from ME countries anyways), it is an acceptable part of their culture.  Child marriages are common in many of those countries in the ME.


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that other people don't molest children too.  The point is, it is not acceptable and is a crime in our country, in our culture.  In their culture (the ones who immigrate from ME countries anyways), it is an acceptable part of their culture.  Child marriages are common in many of those countries in the ME.
Click to expand...

I have condemned every barbaric act against children whether it be by a Muslim or Christian.
It is claimed that sadomasochism and flagellation have been an enduring part of English male culture for centuries.I dont care as long as they stay within the law.
Gay marriage is now part of our culture. I dont care its legal..
The minimum age for marriage in the UK is 16.
The minimum age for sexual consent in the UK is 16, it is now part of our culture that this is broken frequently.
The lowest minimum age for sexual consent in Europe is catholic Spain at 13, Muslim Turkey has the highest at 18yrs .
I come from a standpoint that all religions are an evil load of bollocks, *but singling only one group of religious criminal goes against the wonderful culture of fair play in Great Britain.  *
Any legal resident of the UK who commits any form of crime should be prosecuted.
*I would like to see the culture of the Catholic Confessional banned for obvious reasons, how about you?*


----------



## Vikrant

@I.P.Freely,

You are a wise man for not supporting these Nazis. After they are done with Muslims, they will come after Jews. These people are haters and they will always find someone to hate.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> @I.P.Freely,
> 
> You are a wise man for not supporting these Nazis. After they are done with Muslims, they will come after Jews. These people are haters and they will always find someone to hate.






The Jews are not a problem, and have not been for thousands of years, but from day one of muslim migration they have been a problem. They caused two riots that resulted in deaths within 50 miles of were I live and these happened last century. Remove islam from the civilised world and let them kill each other and good luck to them. Why should we be expected to pick up the pieces and take in the cowards who ran when they were beat.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Vikrant said:


> @I.P.Freely,
> 
> You are a wise man for not supporting these Nazis. After they are done with Muslims, they will come after Jews. These people are haters and they will always find someone to hate.


Thank you again, always remember  Vikrant this is only an American notice board. The reason the British fascist scum arrives here is because they get there arses kicked on a UK board.
Rabbis throughout the UK warned some years ago, that the notorious anti Semitic  parties of the right were trying to cosy up to Jews for help in attacking Muslims.British Jews are not stupid.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> @I.P.Freely,
> 
> You are a wise man for not supporting these Nazis. After they are done with Muslims, they will come after Jews. These people are haters and they will always find someone to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews are not a problem, and have not been for thousands of years, but from day one of muslim migration they have been a problem. They caused two riots that resulted in deaths within 50 miles of were I live and these happened last century. Remove islam from the civilised world and let them kill each other and good luck to them. Why should we be expected to pick up the pieces and take in the cowards who ran when they were beat.
Click to expand...

But Goy those Icons of British traditions and culture the Royal family disagree with a snotty benefit cheat like you. I take my hat off to the late Diana mother of two heirs to the throne for banging Dodi al Fayed, I believe Wills and Harry liked him a lot.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> @I.P.Freely,
> 
> You are a wise man for not supporting these Nazis. After they are done with Muslims, they will come after Jews. These people are haters and they will always find someone to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again, always remember  Vikrant this is only an American notice board. The reason the British fascist scum arrives here is because they get there arses kicked on a UK board.
> Rabbis throughout the UK warned some years ago, that the notorious anti Semitic  parties of the right were trying to cosy up to Jews for help in attacking Muslims.British Jews are not stupid.
Click to expand...




But muslims pretending to be Jews are, and they are the ones stirring up the trouble for the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> @I.P.Freely,
> 
> You are a wise man for not supporting these Nazis. After they are done with Muslims, they will come after Jews. These people are haters and they will always find someone to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews are not a problem, and have not been for thousands of years, but from day one of muslim migration they have been a problem. They caused two riots that resulted in deaths within 50 miles of were I live and these happened last century. Remove islam from the civilised world and let them kill each other and good luck to them. Why should we be expected to pick up the pieces and take in the cowards who ran when they were beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Goy those Icons of British traditions and culture the Royal family disagree with a snotty benefit cheat like you. I take my hat off to the late Diana mother of two heirs to the throne for banging Dodi al Fayed, I believe Wills and Harry liked him a lot.
Click to expand...





Why do you think the men in Grey Suits had her eliminated, could it have something to do with she was pregnant and did not know which muslim knocked her up. By the way I am not a "snotty benefit cheat" unlike the vast majority of you muslims that only come here for the jizya seekers allowance


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that other people don't molest children too.  The point is, it is not acceptable and is a crime in our country, in our culture.  In their culture (the ones who immigrate from ME countries anyways), it is an acceptable part of their culture.  Child marriages are common in many of those countries in the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have condemned every barbaric act against children whether it be by a Muslim or Christian.
> It is claimed that sadomasochism and flagellation have been an enduring part of English male culture for centuries.I dont care as long as they stay within the law.
> Gay marriage is now part of our culture. I dont care its legal..
> The minimum age for marriage in the UK is 16.
> The minimum age for sexual consent in the UK is 16, it is now part of our culture that this is broken frequently.
> The lowest minimum age for sexual consent in Europe is catholic Spain at 13, Muslim Turkey has the highest at 18yrs .
> I come from a standpoint that all religions are an evil load of bollocks, *but singling only one group of religious criminal goes against the wonderful culture of fair play in Great Britain.  *
> Any legal resident of the UK who commits any form of crime should be prosecuted.
> *I would like to see the culture of the Catholic Confessional banned for obvious reasons, how about you?*
Click to expand...


I don't see how any of this addresses the fact that child marriage (children as young as 9 years old) is common place in many Muslim countries.  That is regardless of the "law."  And it is still culturally acceptable.  I've posted MUCH evidence in this regard, including documents and articles from the Human Rights Watch.  If you need to see the proof that these "men" are marrying children in LARGE numbers, then I would be happy to find the articles and post them.  It is a fact that child marriage is an acceptable part of Islam and is even ENCOURAGED by their leaders and imams.  Old enough to bleed, old enough to breed is taken with literal meaning.


----------



## ChrisL

I can't even believe we have people defending this cult.  Stunning!


----------



## Indofred

ChrisL said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that other people don't molest children too.  The point is, it is not acceptable and is a crime in our country, in our culture.  In their culture (the ones who immigrate from ME countries anyways), it is an acceptable part of their culture.  Child marriages are common in many of those countries in the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have condemned every barbaric act against children whether it be by a Muslim or Christian.
> It is claimed that sadomasochism and flagellation have been an enduring part of English male culture for centuries.I dont care as long as they stay within the law.
> Gay marriage is now part of our culture. I dont care its legal..
> The minimum age for marriage in the UK is 16.
> The minimum age for sexual consent in the UK is 16, it is now part of our culture that this is broken frequently.
> The lowest minimum age for sexual consent in Europe is catholic Spain at 13, Muslim Turkey has the highest at 18yrs .
> I come from a standpoint that all religions are an evil load of bollocks, *but singling only one group of religious criminal goes against the wonderful culture of fair play in Great Britain.  *
> Any legal resident of the UK who commits any form of crime should be prosecuted.
> *I would like to see the culture of the Catholic Confessional banned for obvious reasons, how about you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how any of this addresses the fact that child marriage (children as young as 9 years old) is common place in many Muslim countries.  That is regardless of the "law."  And it is still culturally acceptable.  I've posted MUCH evidence in this regard, including documents and articles from the Human Rights Watch.  If you need to see the proof that these "men" are marrying children in LARGE numbers, then I would be happy to find the articles and post them.  It is a fact that child marriage is an acceptable part of Islam and is even ENCOURAGED by their leaders and imams.  Old enough to bleed, old enough to breed is taken with literal meaning.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you could mention the age of consent in Muslim countries, and compare that to the same in Christian countries.
With a few exceptions, Christian countries have a lower age of consent.
Now, whilst we're on the go, perhaps you could take the level of teenage mothers into account in both Muslim and Christian countries - the number of single parent families and the STD rates of Christian and Muslim countries.

The Vatican was the lowest in Europe, and far lower than most Muslim countries.
Vatican City raises age of consent from 12 to 18 following scandals Gay Star News


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that other people don't molest children too.  The point is, it is not acceptable and is a crime in our country, in our culture.  In their culture (the ones who immigrate from ME countries anyways), it is an acceptable part of their culture.  Child marriages are common in many of those countries in the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have condemned every barbaric act against children whether it be by a Muslim or Christian.
> It is claimed that sadomasochism and flagellation have been an enduring part of English male culture for centuries.I dont care as long as they stay within the law.
> Gay marriage is now part of our culture. I dont care its legal..
> The minimum age for marriage in the UK is 16.
> The minimum age for sexual consent in the UK is 16, it is now part of our culture that this is broken frequently.
> The lowest minimum age for sexual consent in Europe is catholic Spain at 13, Muslim Turkey has the highest at 18yrs .
> I come from a standpoint that all religions are an evil load of bollocks, *but singling only one group of religious criminal goes against the wonderful culture of fair play in Great Britain.  *
> Any legal resident of the UK who commits any form of crime should be prosecuted.
> *I would like to see the culture of the Catholic Confessional banned for obvious reasons, how about you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how any of this addresses the fact that child marriage (children as young as 9 years old) is common place in many Muslim countries.  That is regardless of the "law."  And it is still culturally acceptable.  I've posted MUCH evidence in this regard, including documents and articles from the Human Rights Watch.  If you need to see the proof that these "men" are marrying children in LARGE numbers, then I would be happy to find the articles and post them.  It is a fact that child marriage is an acceptable part of Islam and is even ENCOURAGED by their leaders and imams.  Old enough to bleed, old enough to breed is taken with literal meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could mention the age of consent in Muslim countries, and compare that to the same in Christian countries.
> With a few exceptions, Christian countries have a lower age of consent.
> Now, whilst we're on the go, perhaps you could take the level of teenage mothers into account in both Muslim and Christian countries - the number of single parent families and the STD rates of Christian and Muslim countries.
> 
> The Vatican was the lowest in Europe, and far lower than most Muslim countries.
> Vatican City raises age of consent from 12 to 18 following scandals Gay Star News
Click to expand...


The laws don't matter to them because it is a culturally acceptable practice.  Human Rights Watch has reported on this MULTIPLE times.  It is a well known fact and spans MULTIPLE countries in the ME and Africa, places where Islam is prevalent.  

High levels of child marriage Pakistan and Afghanistan


----------



## ChrisL

Here's another.  They actually had to make laws, because this was SO prevalent, that you cannot trade or sell your daughters to pay off debts!!!  

Child Marriages in Pakistan The Institute for Social Justice ISJ


----------



## ChrisL

You've already tried this angle Indofred.  You should have already looked at these links.  



ChrisL said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims are the ones interpreting it and acting upon those interpretations.  They do NOT think it is taken out of context or era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> A few Muslims wanted to rape children.
> Ethnicity and cultural identity - Rotherham Joint Strategic Needs Assessment
> 
> There are about 8,000 Muslims from Pakistan and area in Rotherham, only a very few engaged in this filth.
> This suggests, all the shit about these people following the holy book is in error, or the rest are really bad Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what my link suggests.  My link suggests that laws in Pakistan to raise age of consent so that the men can no longer marry 9-year-old children have been fought against tooth and nail because these men want little girls.  The leader of a particular sect says that it is unIslamist to stop men from marrying children as young as 9 years old if they show signs of puberty.  This tells us that it is more than a "few" as you claim.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Child Marriages in Pakistan The Institute for Social Justice ISJ


----------



## ChrisL

Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan



> Advocates for harsher laws against child marriage argue that it's an oppressive practice that traumatizes young girls, while traditionalists say it goes against the Koran to pass such a law. According to the Muslim holy book, the Prophet Muhammad married minors.
> 
> More than 140 million girls younger than 18 will be married to men as old as 60 in the next decade, the United Nations Human Rights Council estimated recently. About 50% of the marriages will occur in South Asia, the council found.
> 
> In Pakistan, poor families commonly marry off girls as young as 10, shifting the cost of supporting them to their new husbands.
> 
> Secular-minded lawmakers want to amend Pakistani law to impose two-year jail sentences and $1,000 fines for child marriage. Current penalties for breaking the law are only a month in jail and a $10 fine. The laws, which are rarely enforced, apply to parents and clerics who perform marriages.
> 
> Officials in Sindh province — where Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, is located — have strengthened local laws against the tradition. Police there have raided wedding parties to enforce it, shocking Pakistani conservatives.
> 
> Traditionalists are now mounting an effort to prevent the bill. The Council of Islamic Ideology, an official panel that advises the government on Islamic law, recently ruled that the 1929 law, as well as the proposed amendments, was "un-Islamic."
> 
> "Girls as young as 9 years old are eligible to be married if the signs of puberty are visible," said Council Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani. "Parliament should not create laws which are against the teachings of the Koran."
> 
> Anti-child marriage advocates lamented how Shirani is allowed a say in the measure.Rubina Saigol, a Lahore-based activist, said the council is a legacy of Pakistan's authoritarian past.


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocates for harsher laws against child marriage argue that it's an oppressive practice that traumatizes young girls, while traditionalists say it goes against the Koran to pass such a law. According to the Muslim holy book, the Prophet Muhammad married minors.
> 
> More than 140 million girls younger than 18 will be married to men as old as 60 in the next decade, the United Nations Human Rights Council estimated recently. About 50% of the marriages will occur in South Asia, the council found.
> 
> In Pakistan, poor families commonly marry off girls as young as 10, shifting the cost of supporting them to their new husbands.
> 
> Secular-minded lawmakers want to amend Pakistani law to impose two-year jail sentences and $1,000 fines for child marriage. Current penalties for breaking the law are only a month in jail and a $10 fine. The laws, which are rarely enforced, apply to parents and clerics who perform marriages.
> 
> Officials in Sindh province — where Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, is located — have strengthened local laws against the tradition. Police there have raided wedding parties to enforce it, shocking Pakistani conservatives.
> 
> Traditionalists are now mounting an effort to prevent the bill. The Council of Islamic Ideology, an official panel that advises the government on Islamic law, recently ruled that the 1929 law, as well as the proposed amendments, was "un-Islamic."
> 
> "Girls as young as 9 years old are eligible to be married if the signs of puberty are visible," said Council Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani. "Parliament should not create laws which are against the teachings of the Koran."
> 
> Anti-child marriage advocates lamented how Shirani is allowed a say in the measure.Rubina Saigol, a Lahore-based activist, said the council is a legacy of Pakistan's authoritarian past.
Click to expand...

and in Israel to use pro-lifes vernacular between 20 to 40,000 "babies" were "murdered" last year in a country with one of the most Liberal abortion laws in the world. Your comments @ChrisL


----------



## Ropey

Some people are fine with abusing wonen sexually and in other ways.Pakistan seems to have real problems in  that arena and comparitives won't change that fact.

Apologetics won't either.



​


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> I can't even believe we have people defending this cult.  Stunning!



I'd say there are at least three types who do this:

1 --  Children who are not receiving the proper degree of attention from their parents and who are acting out.

2 -- Jihadists.

3 -- Pedophiles.

I would like to think this arises mostly from the first group, but one never knows......


----------



## I.P.Freely

Ropey said:


> Some people are fine with abusing wonen sexually and in other ways.Pakistan seems to have real problems in  that arena and compsritives won't change that fact.
> 
> Apologetics won't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


would you care to re write the above


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> I can't even believe we have people defending this cult.  Stunning!


The queen and prince charles, Charles when he becomes king wishes to be known as defender of all faith


----------



## Ropey

I.P.Freely said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are fine with abusing wonen sexually and in other ways.Pakistan seems to have real problems in  that arena and compsritives won't change that fact.
> 
> Apologetics won't either.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> would you care to re write the above
Click to expand...


^For the slow of mind

Apologism

Comparatvies/Superlatives










> Women in Karak have been prohibited from leaving their homes without a _mahram_ due to the reason that they spread vulgarity and distract men during the holy month. Perhaps, a better way of ensuring that these weak-willed men stay chaste would be for the primitives to blindfold themselves and stay in their homes. Evidently, women do not suffer from any such inclinations when they head out to the store to purchase groceries; it is only the men who become overwhelmed by uncontrollable urges. It makes perfect sense that they should also be the ones to take precautions.



Nice bit of response from a lady in Pakistan.



> First of all it is very comforting to read these comments from more and more women who want to defend their rights.The damage is not only caused by religious charities but even more by all those silent and scared elite which have shut their mouths and would almost never counter these illiterate clerics who have almost totally occupied the space in Pakistan. Any religious charlatan in Pakstan can speak as much trash as he wants by using religious references and yet there would be very few people who will take the liberty or have the courage to contradict him.* In any case, keep on fighting if you don’t want to die. There is no other solution and the fight will be really long.*



Women in Pakistan are second-class citizens

It's pretty clear. There's no need for comparing these events with historical comparatives of when other women were also treated so poorly.

There's no need to apologize for this by saying others did it at other times.

It's real enough in Pakistan. The women there, right now, know the danger of being a woman there.


----------



## I.P.Freely

ah I see you meant comparatives. Any form of abuse is evil.I am passionate about women's rights, in particular there right to choose to have an abortion. What say you Rupee my old mucker?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ropey said:


> Apologetics won't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I am always interested in the whys of things, and the only working theory I have come up with to explain the apologetics has to do with a combination of stupidity, an overreactive nature, acting out and misplaced sense of group identity.

These knee-jerk reactions are not the product of any actual ideology, much less a liberal one, but are simply a display of group think acting as an enormous oppositional defiant disorder. These children have no idea what they stand FOR, only against, and since they are against anything they define as "right wing", they just dig in their heels, ball their pudgy little fingers into fists and flail away by supporting anything this "right wing" opposes.

If liking dogs were to ever be associated with a right wing belief, these reactive dolts would kick a few puppies to the curb just to make sure.


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:
			
		

> Some people are fine with abusing wonen sexually and in other ways.Pakistan seems to have real problems in that arena and comparitives won't change that fact.
> 
> Apologetics won't either.





			
				I.P.Freely" said:
			
		

> would you care to re write the above





I.P.Freely said:


> ah I see you meant comparatives.* Any form of abuse is evil.I* am passionate about women's rights, in particular there right to choose to have an abortion. What say you Rupee my old mucker?



Of course I meant comparatives. I said it and you said you needed an explanation.  After the explanation you understand the word because it meant something different to you before the explanation.

I understand. A misspelled word from my tablet stumped you.


----------



## Ropey

Dogmaphobe said:


> I am always interested in the whys of things, and the only working theory I have come up with to explain the apologetics has to do with a combination of stupidity, an overreactive nature, acting out and misplaced sense of group identity.
> 
> These knee-jerk reactions are not the product of any actual ideology, much less a liberal one, but are simply a display of group think acting as an enormous oppositional defiant disorder. These children have no idea what they stand FOR, only against, and since they are against anything they define as "right wing", they just dig in their heels, ball their pudgy little fingers into fists and flail away by supporting anything this "right wing" opposes.
> 
> If liking dogs were to ever be associated with a right wing belief, these reactive dolts would kick a few puppies to the curb just to make sure.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rupee I realise Pakistan is a third world country and there are probably far more cases of child brides there.
But America is the most advanced nation in the world, and yet you have cults/religions that practise this barbaric behaviour. Women We were child brides in U.S. - CNN.com


----------



## I.P.Freely

Ropey said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are fine with abusing wonen sexually and in other ways.Pakistan seems to have real problems in that arena and comparitives won't change that fact.
> 
> Apologetics won't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you care to re write the above
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah I see you meant comparatives.* Any form of abuse is evil.I* am passionate about women's rights, in particular there right to choose to have an abortion. What say you Rupee my old mucker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I meant comparatives. I said it and you said you needed an explanation.  After the explanation you understand the word because it meant something different to you before the explanation.
> 
> I understand. A misspelled word from my tablet stumped you.
Click to expand...

Rupee being a pedant means I inquire before I presume. Methinks next time you should take half a tablet.






Ps my old mucker would you be so kind to answer my question re women's right to choose.


----------



## Ropey

It's one word. Apologist.
It's one word. Comparatives.

And you need definitions?  You don't understand those words as they are defined by dictionaries.  You need my personal definition?



Yeah, ok.




I.P.Freely said:


> Rupee I realise Pakistan is a third world country and there are probably far more cases of child brides there.
> But America is the most advanced nation in the world, and yet you have cults/religions that practise this barbaric behaviour. Women We were child brides in U.S. - CNN.com



Comparatives don't change the OP and they don't change the facts.









> _Interviews with a handful of the country's 88 million women and girls_










> I am a Pakistani man. All I can say is that the day verdicts are passed in the court of  law and sentences are implemented against those found guilty this will stop. But it is unfortunate that those incharge of  Pakistan the Feudal Politicians , the Generals are the worst off when it comes to denying women their basic rights. And it is to these two classes that the west gives monetary assistance to stay in power.



To Be a Woman in Pakistan Six Stories of Abuse Shame and Survival

Clearly even many of the Pakistani men understand the depths of their mistreatment. Especially those who have emigrated to those countries others attempt to conflate their comparatives with.  Do you need to be told what conflate means?  



Maybe some American Pakistani views on this.


----------



## I.P.Freely

how could I compare the practices of a  third world country to the same practices in the greatest and most advanced country in the world, shirley that would be unfair





Perhaps I should ask Mitt Romney






ps have you an answer yet?


----------



## Ropey

If you would ask those 6 victims how their treatment is, then you will very likely hear a different side than the comparative you are using.

Regardless of America.

An answer?

The women of Pakistan?

They should be so lucky as to be American. Your comparative fails on that alone. Your attempt to apologize for (the Pakistani abuse) by using comparatives fails as well.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I.P.Freely said:


> how could I compare the practices of a  third world country to the same practices in the greatest and most advanced country in the world, shirley that would be unfair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should ask Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps have you an answer yet?




 Well, you could always try honest and intelligent  comparisons instead of the ones you are making.

Comparing practices which are commonplace and accepted in one culture with those that are rare and frowned upon in another is  stupid as well as dishonest.

  Instead of just acting out as a child, have you ever considered thinking for a change?  Notions such as  prevalence and degree completely escape your ability to understand.


----------



## Vikrant

This thread is about abuse of women in UK. The report compiled by NY Times mentions the involvement of *British* men of Pakistani origin in this racket. Pakistan has no control over these men. These men are a product of British society. So the discussion should not take a direction where Pakistan and its culture are being bashed. We should keep the focus on Britain/UK because it is not a Pakistani issue.


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> @I.P.Freely,
> 
> You are a wise man for not supporting these Nazis. After they are done with Muslims, they will come after Jews. These people are haters and they will always find someone to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews are not a problem, and have not been for thousands of years, but from day one of muslim migration they have been a problem. They caused two riots that resulted in deaths within 50 miles of were I live and these happened last century. Remove islam from the civilised world and let them kill each other and good luck to them. Why should we be expected to pick up the pieces and take in the cowards who ran when they were beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Goy those Icons of British traditions and culture the Royal family disagree with a snotty benefit cheat like you. I take my hat off to the late Diana mother of two heirs to the throne for banging Dodi al Fayed, I believe Wills and Harry liked him a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the men in Grey Suits had her eliminated, could it have something to do with she was pregnant and did not know which muslim knocked her up. By the way I am not a "snotty benefit cheat" unlike the vast majority of you muslims that only come here for the jizya seekers allowance
Click to expand...


Are you implying that Princess Diana was assassinated because she had sex with Muslim men?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vikrant said:


> This thread is about abuse of women in UK. The report compiled by NY Times mentions the involvement of *British* men of Pakistani origin in this racket. Pakistan has no control over these men. These men are a product of British society. So the discussion should not take a direction where Pakistan and its culture are being bashed. We should keep the focus on Britain/UK because it is not a Pakistani issue.



and here I thought the apologists had already scraped the bottom of the barrel in their desperation.

I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Ropey

^Indeed.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocates for harsher laws against child marriage argue that it's an oppressive practice that traumatizes young girls, while traditionalists say it goes against the Koran to pass such a law. According to the Muslim holy book, the Prophet Muhammad married minors.
> 
> More than 140 million girls younger than 18 will be married to men as old as 60 in the next decade, the United Nations Human Rights Council estimated recently. About 50% of the marriages will occur in South Asia, the council found.
> 
> In Pakistan, poor families commonly marry off girls as young as 10, shifting the cost of supporting them to their new husbands.
> 
> Secular-minded lawmakers want to amend Pakistani law to impose two-year jail sentences and $1,000 fines for child marriage. Current penalties for breaking the law are only a month in jail and a $10 fine. The laws, which are rarely enforced, apply to parents and clerics who perform marriages.
> 
> Officials in Sindh province — where Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, is located — have strengthened local laws against the tradition. Police there have raided wedding parties to enforce it, shocking Pakistani conservatives.
> 
> Traditionalists are now mounting an effort to prevent the bill. The Council of Islamic Ideology, an official panel that advises the government on Islamic law, recently ruled that the 1929 law, as well as the proposed amendments, was "un-Islamic."
> 
> "Girls as young as 9 years old are eligible to be married if the signs of puberty are visible," said Council Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani. "Parliament should not create laws which are against the teachings of the Koran."
> 
> Anti-child marriage advocates lamented how Shirani is allowed a say in the measure.Rubina Saigol, a Lahore-based activist, said the council is a legacy of Pakistan's authoritarian past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in Israel to use pro-lifes vernacular between 20 to 40,000 "babies" were "murdered" last year in a country with one of the most Liberal abortion laws in the world. Your comments @ChrisL
Click to expand...


This thread has nothing to do with abortion.    I guess you feel the need to change topics because of your  big fat fail of rebuttal.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even believe we have people defending this cult.  Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> The queen and prince charles, Charles when he becomes king wishes to be known as defender of all faith
Click to expand...


What?


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ah I see you meant comparatives. Any form of abuse is evil.I am passionate about women's rights, in particular there right to choose to have an abortion. What say you Rupee my old mucker?



You are passionate about women's rights?    Could have fooled me!    If you were "passionate" then stuff like this would be pissing you off beyond BELIEF, as it does myself.  I could strangle those pigs with my bare hands.


----------



## Indofred

ChrisL said:


> Here's another.  They actually had to make laws, because this was SO prevalent, that you cannot trade or sell your daughters to pay off debts!!!
> 
> Child Marriages in Pakistan The Institute for Social Justice ISJ



Yes, there are problems in some parts of the world, including some Muslim communities.

Child-sex tourism in South-East Asia Unwanted visitors The Economist



> South-East Asia has many of the world's most popular tourist attractions, and some large populations of Western expatriates. But it also has weak law enforcement, a large sex industry and much poverty. So it has become a favoured destination for paedophiles.



Child prostitution rampant in tourist destinations AsiaOne Asia News

Indonesia trying to protect children from western child sex perverts



> "Bali and some other major cities have turned into child-sex tourism destinations because there are facilities that support the practices," Irwanto, the president of ECPAT Indonesia, said on Wednesday on the sidelines of the conference "Legal Protection for Victims of Sexual Exploitation against Children in South East Asia" held in Nusa Dua. - See more at: Child prostitution rampant in tourist destinations AsiaOne Asia News



I don't deny for a moment, there is a problem in some sections of the Muslim world, especially Yemen and Pakistan, but there is just as big a problem with western perverts going into Asia, fucking little children.

If you want these problems to stop, it's no good using racist bollocks to do so, you have to face up to the truth - every community has its perverts, and you must root out the causes and the most likely to offend, not just blame Muslims.

That is always the big thing with the politically stupid extremists - they don't actually care about child abuse, but just want to blame Muslims for everything.

Frankly, that lot are pretty much as disgusting as the men who actually abuse the kids, because the extremists attempt to distort the truth, thus leaving children at further risk.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Indofred said:


> every community has its perverts, and you must root out the causes and the most likely to offend, not just blame Muslims



One job at a time. Learn from the Left. First blacks, then the disabled, then the homosexuals, then the transsexuals, then the polgymasts, then the pedophiles, then the bestialists, etc. One group at a time gets elevated to normality.

Condemnation works the same way. First the Muslims. Once that mission has been accomplished, then we can pick the next target.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Ropey said:


> If you would ask those 6 victims how their treatment is, then you will very likely hear a different side than the comparative you are using.
> 
> Regardless of America.
> 
> An answer?
> 
> The women of Pakistan?
> 
> They should be so lucky as to be American. Your comparative fails on that alone. Your attempt to apologize for (the Pakistani abuse) by using comparatives fails as well.


Fails whom Rupee? I stated I was not comparing the practice of child marriage, I am however pointing out the hypocrisy of selective indignation.



The question is where do you stand on a woman's rights to choose to have an abortion.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that other people don't molest children too.  The point is, it is not acceptable and is a crime in our country, in our culture.  In their culture (the ones who immigrate from ME countries anyways), it is an acceptable part of their culture.  Child marriages are common in many of those countries in the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have condemned every barbaric act against children whether it be by a Muslim or Christian.
> It is claimed that sadomasochism and flagellation have been an enduring part of English male culture for centuries.I dont care as long as they stay within the law.
> Gay marriage is now part of our culture. I dont care its legal..
> The minimum age for marriage in the UK is 16.
> The minimum age for sexual consent in the UK is 16, it is now part of our culture that this is broken frequently.
> The lowest minimum age for sexual consent in Europe is catholic Spain at 13, Muslim Turkey has the highest at 18yrs .
> I come from a standpoint that all religions are an evil load of bollocks, *but singling only one group of religious criminal goes against the wonderful culture of fair play in Great Britain.  *
> Any legal resident of the UK who commits any form of crime should be prosecuted.
> *I would like to see the culture of the Catholic Confessional banned for obvious reasons, how about you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how any of this addresses the fact that child marriage (children as young as 9 years old) is common place in many Muslim countries.  That is regardless of the "law."  And it is still culturally acceptable.  I've posted MUCH evidence in this regard, including documents and articles from the Human Rights Watch.  If you need to see the proof that these "men" are marrying children in LARGE numbers, then I would be happy to find the articles and post them.  It is a fact that child marriage is an acceptable part of Islam and is even ENCOURAGED by their leaders and imams.  Old enough to bleed, old enough to breed is taken with literal meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could mention the age of consent in Muslim countries, and compare that to the same in Christian countries.
> With a few exceptions, Christian countries have a lower age of consent.
> Now, whilst we're on the go, perhaps you could take the level of teenage mothers into account in both Muslim and Christian countries - the number of single parent families and the STD rates of Christian and Muslim countries.
> 
> The Vatican was the lowest in Europe, and far lower than most Muslim countries.
> Vatican City raises age of consent from 12 to 18 following scandals Gay Star News
Click to expand...





 In all Islamic countries the age of consent is that laid down in the Koran and sharia law, 9 years old for the child to consent and no age limit for the father to consent. This is why in the UK we see so many 11 and 12 year old Pakistani girls being admitted to hospitals with pregnancy complications, all hushed up by the government because it could cause social unrest.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocates for harsher laws against child marriage argue that it's an oppressive practice that traumatizes young girls, while traditionalists say it goes against the Koran to pass such a law. According to the Muslim holy book, the Prophet Muhammad married minors.
> 
> More than 140 million girls younger than 18 will be married to men as old as 60 in the next decade, the United Nations Human Rights Council estimated recently. About 50% of the marriages will occur in South Asia, the council found.
> 
> In Pakistan, poor families commonly marry off girls as young as 10, shifting the cost of supporting them to their new husbands.
> 
> Secular-minded lawmakers want to amend Pakistani law to impose two-year jail sentences and $1,000 fines for child marriage. Current penalties for breaking the law are only a month in jail and a $10 fine. The laws, which are rarely enforced, apply to parents and clerics who perform marriages.
> 
> Officials in Sindh province — where Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, is located — have strengthened local laws against the tradition. Police there have raided wedding parties to enforce it, shocking Pakistani conservatives.
> 
> Traditionalists are now mounting an effort to prevent the bill. The Council of Islamic Ideology, an official panel that advises the government on Islamic law, recently ruled that the 1929 law, as well as the proposed amendments, was "un-Islamic."
> 
> "Girls as young as 9 years old are eligible to be married if the signs of puberty are visible," said Council Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani. "Parliament should not create laws which are against the teachings of the Koran."
> 
> Anti-child marriage advocates lamented how Shirani is allowed a say in the measure.Rubina Saigol, a Lahore-based activist, said the council is a legacy of Pakistan's authoritarian past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in Israel to use pro-lifes vernacular between 20 to 40,000 "babies" were "murdered" last year in a country with one of the most Liberal abortion laws in the world. Your comments @ChrisL
Click to expand...







Posting what you have heard is not the same as posting the evidence from a non partisan source is it...................


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even believe we have people defending this cult.  Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> The queen and prince charles, Charles when he becomes king wishes to be known as defender of all faith
Click to expand...




 Told you the men in grey suits have declared he will never be king, he will be forced into abdicating if he even hints at changing the oath in that way.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Dogmaphobe said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> how could I compare the practices of a  third world country to the same practices in the greatest and most advanced country in the world, shirley that would be unfair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should ask Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps have you an answer yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you could always try honest and intelligent  comparisons instead of the ones you are making.
> 
> Comparing practices which are commonplace and accepted in one culture with those that are rare and frowned upon in another is  stupid as well as dishonest.
> 
> Instead of just acting out as a child, have you ever considered thinking for a change?  Notions such as  prevalence and degree completely escape your ability to understand.
Click to expand...

Did you major in bloviation lickspittle? why not mention that a vast number of Pakistani people are against child marriage and that laws have been introduced in Pakistan that make the practice illegal with a 3yrs jail time?


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> ah I see you meant comparatives. Any form of abuse is evil.I am passionate about women's rights, in particular there right to choose to have an abortion. What say you Rupee my old mucker?






Depends on the reasons for the termination, if it is just a form of birth control or to increase athletic performance then they should be banned in all nations. A common trait in the Eastern European nations to increase their gymnasts performance before big events, get them pregnant and then terminate 1 week before the event.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Rupee I realise Pakistan is a third world country and there are probably far more cases of child brides there.
> But America is the most advanced nation in the world, and yet you have cults/religions that practise this barbaric behaviour. Women We were child brides in U.S. - CNN.com






We have the same in the UK, in fact the government had to enact a law to stop it from happening a few years back. They made it illegal for any person to take a child under the age of 16 out of the country to be married and they faced prison if they were caught doing so.


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocates for harsher laws against child marriage argue that it's an oppressive practice that traumatizes young girls, while traditionalists say it goes against the Koran to pass such a law. According to the Muslim holy book, the Prophet Muhammad married minors.
> 
> More than 140 million girls younger than 18 will be married to men as old as 60 in the next decade, the United Nations Human Rights Council estimated recently. About 50% of the marriages will occur in South Asia, the council found.
> 
> In Pakistan, poor families commonly marry off girls as young as 10, shifting the cost of supporting them to their new husbands.
> 
> Secular-minded lawmakers want to amend Pakistani law to impose two-year jail sentences and $1,000 fines for child marriage. Current penalties for breaking the law are only a month in jail and a $10 fine. The laws, which are rarely enforced, apply to parents and clerics who perform marriages.
> 
> Officials in Sindh province — where Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, is located — have strengthened local laws against the tradition. Police there have raided wedding parties to enforce it, shocking Pakistani conservatives.
> 
> Traditionalists are now mounting an effort to prevent the bill. The Council of Islamic Ideology, an official panel that advises the government on Islamic law, recently ruled that the 1929 law, as well as the proposed amendments, was "un-Islamic."
> 
> "Girls as young as 9 years old are eligible to be married if the signs of puberty are visible," said Council Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani. "Parliament should not create laws which are against the teachings of the Koran."
> 
> Anti-child marriage advocates lamented how Shirani is allowed a say in the measure.Rubina Saigol, a Lahore-based activist, said the council is a legacy of Pakistan's authoritarian past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in Israel to use pro-lifes vernacular between 20 to 40,000 "babies" were "murdered" last year in a country with one of the most Liberal abortion laws in the world. Your comments @ChrisL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with abortion.    I guess you feel the need to change topics because of your  big fat fail of rebuttal.
Click to expand...

@ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rupee I realise Pakistan is a third world country and there are probably far more cases of child brides there.
> But America is the most advanced nation in the world, and yet you have cults/religions that practise this barbaric behaviour. Women We were child brides in U.S. - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same in the UK, in fact the government had to enact a law to stop it from happening a few years back. They made it illegal for any person to take a child under the age of 16 out of the country to be married and they faced prison if they were caught doing so.
Click to expand...

Morning sick note the scrounger, I thought the Government was frightened about upsetting Muslims


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocates for harsher laws against child marriage argue that it's an oppressive practice that traumatizes young girls, while traditionalists say it goes against the Koran to pass such a law. According to the Muslim holy book, the Prophet Muhammad married minors.
> 
> More than 140 million girls younger than 18 will be married to men as old as 60 in the next decade, the United Nations Human Rights Council estimated recently. About 50% of the marriages will occur in South Asia, the council found.
> 
> In Pakistan, poor families commonly marry off girls as young as 10, shifting the cost of supporting them to their new husbands.
> 
> Secular-minded lawmakers want to amend Pakistani law to impose two-year jail sentences and $1,000 fines for child marriage. Current penalties for breaking the law are only a month in jail and a $10 fine. The laws, which are rarely enforced, apply to parents and clerics who perform marriages.
> 
> Officials in Sindh province — where Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, is located — have strengthened local laws against the tradition. Police there have raided wedding parties to enforce it, shocking Pakistani conservatives.
> 
> Traditionalists are now mounting an effort to prevent the bill. The Council of Islamic Ideology, an official panel that advises the government on Islamic law, recently ruled that the 1929 law, as well as the proposed amendments, was "un-Islamic."
> 
> "Girls as young as 9 years old are eligible to be married if the signs of puberty are visible," said Council Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani. "Parliament should not create laws which are against the teachings of the Koran."
> 
> Anti-child marriage advocates lamented how Shirani is allowed a say in the measure.Rubina Saigol, a Lahore-based activist, said the council is a legacy of Pakistan's authoritarian past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in Israel to use pro-lifes vernacular between 20 to 40,000 "babies" were "murdered" last year in a country with one of the most Liberal abortion laws in the world. Your comments @ChrisL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting what you have heard is not the same as posting the evidence from a non partisan source is it...................
Click to expand...

Some athletics team Yok, Historical abortion statistics Israel


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even believe we have people defending this cult.  Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> The queen and prince charles, Charles when he becomes king wishes to be known as defender of all faith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told you the men in grey suits have declared he will never be king, he will be forced into abdicating if he even hints at changing the oath in that way.
Click to expand...

You know sick note you should go outside and take a deep breath from the exhaust pipe of an artic Queen Elizabeth II to hand over reigns to Prince Charles in historic job share - Mirror Online


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rikurzhen said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> every community has its perverts, and you must root out the causes and the most likely to offend, not just blame Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One job at a time. Learn from the Left. First blacks, then the disabled, then the homosexuals, then the transsexuals, then the polgymasts, then the pedophiles, then the bestialists, etc. One group at a time gets elevated to normality.
> 
> Condemnation works the same way. First the Muslims. Once that mission has been accomplished, then we can pick the next target.
Click to expand...

you will have to kill sick note four times, cant he get some form of amnesty because he is a christernazi?


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that other people don't molest children too.  The point is, it is not acceptable and is a crime in our country, in our culture.  In their culture (the ones who immigrate from ME countries anyways), it is an acceptable part of their culture.  Child marriages are common in many of those countries in the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have condemned every barbaric act against children whether it be by a Muslim or Christian.
> It is claimed that sadomasochism and flagellation have been an enduring part of English male culture for centuries.I dont care as long as they stay within the law.
> Gay marriage is now part of our culture. I dont care its legal..
> The minimum age for marriage in the UK is 16.
> The minimum age for sexual consent in the UK is 16, it is now part of our culture that this is broken frequently.
> The lowest minimum age for sexual consent in Europe is catholic Spain at 13, Muslim Turkey has the highest at 18yrs .
> I come from a standpoint that all religions are an evil load of bollocks, *but singling only one group of religious criminal goes against the wonderful culture of fair play in Great Britain.  *
> Any legal resident of the UK who commits any form of crime should be prosecuted.
> *I would like to see the culture of the Catholic Confessional banned for obvious reasons, how about you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how any of this addresses the fact that child marriage (children as young as 9 years old) is common place in many Muslim countries.  That is regardless of the "law."  And it is still culturally acceptable.  I've posted MUCH evidence in this regard, including documents and articles from the Human Rights Watch.  If you need to see the proof that these "men" are marrying children in LARGE numbers, then I would be happy to find the articles and post them.  It is a fact that child marriage is an acceptable part of Islam and is even ENCOURAGED by their leaders and imams.  Old enough to bleed, old enough to breed is taken with literal meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could mention the age of consent in Muslim countries, and compare that to the same in Christian countries.
> With a few exceptions, Christian countries have a lower age of consent.
> Now, whilst we're on the go, perhaps you could take the level of teenage mothers into account in both Muslim and Christian countries - the number of single parent families and the STD rates of Christian and Muslim countries.
> 
> The Vatican was the lowest in Europe, and far lower than most Muslim countries.
> Vatican City raises age of consent from 12 to 18 following scandals Gay Star News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all Islamic countries the age of consent is that laid down in the Koran and sharia law, 9 years old for the child to consent and no age limit for the father to consent. This is why in the UK we see so many 11 and 12 year old Pakistani girls being admitted to hospitals with pregnancy complications, all hushed up by the government because it could cause social unrest.
Click to expand...


Gosh, Indonesia must be a Christian country.
Indonesia Asia


> The age of consent for sexual intercourse in Indonesia is, broadly, nineteen for males and sixteen for females but this can be overridden if the young person is married. Females may marry at fifteen and males at eighteen. Generally, a person is considered underage if they are under fifteen years old.


----------



## Indofred

Rikurzhen said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> every community has its perverts, and you must root out the causes and the most likely to offend, not just blame Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One job at a time. Learn from the Left. First blacks, then the disabled, then the homosexuals, then the transsexuals, then the polgymasts, then the pedophiles, then the bestialists, etc. One group at a time gets elevated to normality.
> 
> Condemnation works the same way. First the Muslims. Once that mission has been accomplished, then we can pick the next target.
Click to expand...


And then they came for me.


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> every community has its perverts, and you must root out the causes and the most likely to offend, not just blame Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One job at a time. Learn from the Left. First blacks, then the disabled, then the homosexuals, then the transsexuals, then the polgymasts, then the pedophiles, then the bestialists, etc. One group at a time gets elevated to normality.
> 
> Condemnation works the same way. First the Muslims. Once that mission has been accomplished, then we can pick the next target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then they came for me.
Click to expand...


Who?  The extremist Muslims?  Yeah, they would chop your head off too, I'm sure.  They are coming for you.  They'll probably all take turns raping you first though.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocates for harsher laws against child marriage argue that it's an oppressive practice that traumatizes young girls, while traditionalists say it goes against the Koran to pass such a law. According to the Muslim holy book, the Prophet Muhammad married minors.
> 
> More than 140 million girls younger than 18 will be married to men as old as 60 in the next decade, the United Nations Human Rights Council estimated recently. About 50% of the marriages will occur in South Asia, the council found.
> 
> In Pakistan, poor families commonly marry off girls as young as 10, shifting the cost of supporting them to their new husbands.
> 
> Secular-minded lawmakers want to amend Pakistani law to impose two-year jail sentences and $1,000 fines for child marriage. Current penalties for breaking the law are only a month in jail and a $10 fine. The laws, which are rarely enforced, apply to parents and clerics who perform marriages.
> 
> Officials in Sindh province — where Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, is located — have strengthened local laws against the tradition. Police there have raided wedding parties to enforce it, shocking Pakistani conservatives.
> 
> Traditionalists are now mounting an effort to prevent the bill. The Council of Islamic Ideology, an official panel that advises the government on Islamic law, recently ruled that the 1929 law, as well as the proposed amendments, was "un-Islamic."
> 
> "Girls as young as 9 years old are eligible to be married if the signs of puberty are visible," said Council Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani. "Parliament should not create laws which are against the teachings of the Koran."
> 
> Anti-child marriage advocates lamented how Shirani is allowed a say in the measure.Rubina Saigol, a Lahore-based activist, said the council is a legacy of Pakistan's authoritarian past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in Israel to use pro-lifes vernacular between 20 to 40,000 "babies" were "murdered" last year in a country with one of the most Liberal abortion laws in the world. Your comments @ChrisL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with abortion.    I guess you feel the need to change topics because of your  big fat fail of rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.
Click to expand...


  I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I.P.Freely said:


> Did you major in bloviation lickspittle? why not mention that a vast number of Pakistani people are against child marriage and that laws have been introduced in Pakistan that make the practice illegal with a 3yrs jail time?




 It's just so precious that you use an avatar of one of the harshest critics of Islam while sounding just like the subversive idiot George Galloway, instead.

Whatever happened to truth in advertising, anyway?


----------



## irosie91

a Pakistani physician with whom I used to work---confided in me that  SAUDIS---and other oil rich sheiks-----come to Pakistan and to INDONESIA  to buy little girls and boys to "take back home"  for ---use       (for the girls it is called   "marriage" ------as he is a physician ---he was invited along to visit India and Indonesia with the  boys on their trip to the markets.-----nice kid---he was HORRIFIED---sorta.         (of course he told me all this before he discovered that I am
a jew-----he thought I am Christian.)


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocates for harsher laws against child marriage argue that it's an oppressive practice that traumatizes young girls, while traditionalists say it goes against the Koran to pass such a law. According to the Muslim holy book, the Prophet Muhammad married minors.
> 
> More than 140 million girls younger than 18 will be married to men as old as 60 in the next decade, the United Nations Human Rights Council estimated recently. About 50% of the marriages will occur in South Asia, the council found.
> 
> In Pakistan, poor families commonly marry off girls as young as 10, shifting the cost of supporting them to their new husbands.
> 
> Secular-minded lawmakers want to amend Pakistani law to impose two-year jail sentences and $1,000 fines for child marriage. Current penalties for breaking the law are only a month in jail and a $10 fine. The laws, which are rarely enforced, apply to parents and clerics who perform marriages.
> 
> Officials in Sindh province — where Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, is located — have strengthened local laws against the tradition. Police there have raided wedding parties to enforce it, shocking Pakistani conservatives.
> 
> Traditionalists are now mounting an effort to prevent the bill. The Council of Islamic Ideology, an official panel that advises the government on Islamic law, recently ruled that the 1929 law, as well as the proposed amendments, was "un-Islamic."
> 
> "Girls as young as 9 years old are eligible to be married if the signs of puberty are visible," said Council Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani. "Parliament should not create laws which are against the teachings of the Koran."
> 
> Anti-child marriage advocates lamented how Shirani is allowed a say in the measure.Rubina Saigol, a Lahore-based activist, said the council is a legacy of Pakistan's authoritarian past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in Israel to use pro-lifes vernacular between 20 to 40,000 "babies" were "murdered" last year in a country with one of the most Liberal abortion laws in the world. Your comments @ChrisL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with abortion.    I guess you feel the need to change topics because of your  big fat fail of rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.
Click to expand...




 Since when has the rape of 1400 underage girls by Pakistani muslim men been about womens human rights. It is about criminality, racism and intolerance on the part of Pakistani muslim men towards white children.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> how could I compare the practices of a  third world country to the same practices in the greatest and most advanced country in the world, shirley that would be unfair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should ask Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps have you an answer yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you could always try honest and intelligent  comparisons instead of the ones you are making.
> 
> Comparing practices which are commonplace and accepted in one culture with those that are rare and frowned upon in another is  stupid as well as dishonest.
> 
> Instead of just acting out as a child, have you ever considered thinking for a change?  Notions such as  prevalence and degree completely escape your ability to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you major in bloviation lickspittle? why not mention that a vast number of Pakistani people are against child marriage and that laws have been introduced in Pakistan that make the practice illegal with a 3yrs jail time?
Click to expand...






 Have they indeed, does this include the Islamic law on witnesses that says 4 adult males have to provide the evidence to substantiate the crime ?


----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you major in bloviation lickspittle? why not mention that a vast number of Pakistani people are against child marriage and that laws have been introduced in Pakistan that make the practice illegal with a 3yrs jail time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so precious that you use an avatar of one of the harshest critics of Islam while sounding just like the subversive idiot George Galloway, instead.
> 
> Whatever happened to truth in advertising, anyway?
Click to expand...


I saw a documentary about him once and his accounts of his travels to the Middle East and his encounters with Muslims.  It was very interesting.


----------



## Indofred

ChrisL said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> every community has its perverts, and you must root out the causes and the most likely to offend, not just blame Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One job at a time. Learn from the Left. First blacks, then the disabled, then the homosexuals, then the transsexuals, then the polgymasts, then the pedophiles, then the bestialists, etc. One group at a time gets elevated to normality.
> 
> Condemnation works the same way. First the Muslims. Once that mission has been accomplished, then we can pick the next target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then they came for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who?  The extremist Muslims?  Yeah, they would chop your head off too, I'm sure.  They are coming for you.  They'll probably all take turns raping you first though.
Click to expand...


Sounds like fun - do you want me first, ducky?


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> a Pakistani physician with whom I used to work---confided in me that  SAUDIS---and other oil rich sheiks-----come to Pakistan and to INDONESIA  to buy little girls and boys to "take back home"  for ---use       (for the girls it is called   "marriage" ------as he is a physician ---he was invited along to visit India and Indonesia with the  boys on their trip to the markets.-----nice kid---he was HORRIFIED---sorta.         (of course he told me all this before he discovered that I am
> a jew-----he thought I am Christian.)



Stick to the topic. You are all over the place. It is impossible to a have meaningful discussion when you lack focus.


----------



## Vikrant

@gtopa1  posted an article in Australia forum. This article brings to fore an interesting piece of information.

The racket which exploited young/minor girls by coercing them into prostitution was actually a culmination of partnership between some white women and some Pakistani men. Women who usually were social services staff or otherwise had access to the girls  through friendship lured these minor girls to Pakistani pimps who made these girls available to their clients. 

Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online

So it is wrong to say that the entire crisis was brought forth by Muslim/Pakistani men. There were white partners in the crime who bore equal responsibility.


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocates for harsher laws against child marriage argue that it's an oppressive practice that traumatizes young girls, while traditionalists say it goes against the Koran to pass such a law. According to the Muslim holy book, the Prophet Muhammad married minors.
> 
> More than 140 million girls younger than 18 will be married to men as old as 60 in the next decade, the United Nations Human Rights Council estimated recently. About 50% of the marriages will occur in South Asia, the council found.
> 
> In Pakistan, poor families commonly marry off girls as young as 10, shifting the cost of supporting them to their new husbands.
> 
> Secular-minded lawmakers want to amend Pakistani law to impose two-year jail sentences and $1,000 fines for child marriage. Current penalties for breaking the law are only a month in jail and a $10 fine. The laws, which are rarely enforced, apply to parents and clerics who perform marriages.
> 
> Officials in Sindh province — where Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, is located — have strengthened local laws against the tradition. Police there have raided wedding parties to enforce it, shocking Pakistani conservatives.
> 
> Traditionalists are now mounting an effort to prevent the bill. The Council of Islamic Ideology, an official panel that advises the government on Islamic law, recently ruled that the 1929 law, as well as the proposed amendments, was "un-Islamic."
> 
> "Girls as young as 9 years old are eligible to be married if the signs of puberty are visible," said Council Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani. "Parliament should not create laws which are against the teachings of the Koran."
> 
> Anti-child marriage advocates lamented how Shirani is allowed a say in the measure.Rubina Saigol, a Lahore-based activist, said the council is a legacy of Pakistan's authoritarian past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in Israel to use pro-lifes vernacular between 20 to 40,000 "babies" were "murdered" last year in a country with one of the most Liberal abortion laws in the world. Your comments @ChrisL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with abortion.    I guess you feel the need to change topics because of your  big fat fail of rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.
Click to expand...

@ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Dogmaphobe said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you major in bloviation lickspittle? why not mention that a vast number of Pakistani people are against child marriage and that laws have been introduced in Pakistan that make the practice illegal with a 3yrs jail time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so precious that you use an avatar of one of the harshest critics of Islam while sounding just like the subversive idiot George Galloway, instead.
> 
> Whatever happened to truth in advertising, anyway?
Click to expand...




Dogmaphobe said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you major in bloviation lickspittle? why not mention that a vast number of Pakistani people are against child marriage and that laws have been introduced in Pakistan that make the practice illegal with a 3yrs jail time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so precious that you use an avatar of one of the harshest critics of Islam while sounding just like the subversive idiot George Galloway, instead.
> 
> Whatever happened to truth in advertising, anyway?
Click to expand...

@Dogmaphobe
Dogsbreath you really are a mentally impotent  puling shrew, Hitchens  was the harshest critic of religion per se.
As far as I am concern I believe all religions including Islam are a complete load of bollocks, Do I believe you can condemn the many because of the few, the answer is no,
Read this dolt and educate yourself.
Faith is the surrender of the mind; it’s the surrender of reason, it’s the surrender of the only thing that makes us different from other mammals. It’s our need to believe, and to surrender our skepticism and our reason, our yearning to discard that and put all our trust or faith in someone or something, that is the sinister thing to me. Of all the supposed virtues, faith must be the most overrated.


NB Cretin, notice how he does not differentiate


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Pakistani physician with whom I used to work---confided in me that  SAUDIS---and other oil rich sheiks-----come to Pakistan and to INDONESIA  to buy little girls and boys to "take back home"  for ---use       (for the girls it is called   "marriage" ------as he is a physician ---he was invited along to visit India and Indonesia with the  boys on their trip to the markets.-----nice kid---he was HORRIFIED---sorta.         (of course he told me all this before he discovered that I am
> a jew-----he thought I am Christian.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic. You are all over the place. It is impossible to a have meaningful discussion when you lack focus.
Click to expand...


Your complaint seems unwarranted to me----my comment speaks to the issue of  ---"more's"      ------the usual accepted actions
---which among muslims of south east asia   ----actually does include as a kind of vice which is DONE-----the selling by the very impoverished of children to wealthy oil guys.
It seems to me that using young girls as prostitutes-----in London---is just a hop, skip and a jump from that selling stuff that goes on
in south east asia.     People do what people do.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you major in bloviation lickspittle? why not mention that a vast number of Pakistani people are against child marriage and that laws have been introduced in Pakistan that make the practice illegal with a 3yrs jail time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so precious that you use an avatar of one of the harshest critics of Islam while sounding just like the subversive idiot George Galloway, instead.
> 
> Whatever happened to truth in advertising, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you major in bloviation lickspittle? why not mention that a vast number of Pakistani people are against child marriage and that laws have been introduced in Pakistan that make the practice illegal with a 3yrs jail time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so precious that you use an avatar of one of the harshest critics of Islam while sounding just like the subversive idiot George Galloway, instead.
> 
> Whatever happened to truth in advertising, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Dogmaphobe
> Dogsbreath you really are a mentally impotent  puling shrew, Hitchens  was the harshest critic of religion per se.
> As far as I am concern I believe all religions including Islam are a complete load of bollocks, Do I believe you can condemn the many because of the few, the answer is no,
> Read this dolt and educate yourself.
> Faith is the surrender of the mind; it’s the surrender of reason, it’s the surrender of the only thing that makes us different from other mammals. It’s our need to believe, and to surrender our skepticism and our reason, our yearning to discard that and put all our trust or faith in someone or something, that is the sinister thing to me. Of all the supposed virtues, faith must be the most overrated.
> 
> 
> NB Cretin, notice how he does not differentiate
Click to expand...


Indeed you are a shallow little piece of cretinous buffoonery

!! 





> "It is idle to talks always of the alternative of reason and faith.  Reason is itself a matter of faith.  It is an act of faith to assert that our thoughts have any relation to reality at all.  If you are merely a sceptic, you must sooner or later ask yourself the question, "Why should anything go right; even observation and deduction?  Why should not good logic be as misleading as bad logic?  They are both movements in the brain of a bewildered ape?"  The young sceptic says, "I have a right to think for myself."  But the old sceptic, the complete sceptic, says, "I have no right to think for myself.  I have no right to think at all.""  (G.K. Chesterton, Orthodoxy, 2006 Relevant Media Group, p. 23)



Indeed; you lack the capacity to think at all. You are the epitome of evolution going backwards!! lmao,

...and your grammar sux!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Pakistani physician with whom I used to work---confided in me that  SAUDIS---and other oil rich sheiks-----come to Pakistan and to INDONESIA  to buy little girls and boys to "take back home"  for ---use       (for the girls it is called   "marriage" ------as he is a physician ---he was invited along to visit India and Indonesia with the  boys on their trip to the markets.-----nice kid---he was HORRIFIED---sorta.         (of course he told me all this before he discovered that I am
> a jew-----he thought I am Christian.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic. You are all over the place. It is impossible to a have meaningful discussion when you lack focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complaint seems unwarranted to me----my comment speaks to the issue of  ---"more's"      ------the usual accepted actions
> ---which among muslims of south east asia   ----actually does include as a kind of vice which is DONE-----the selling by the very impoverished of children to wealthy oil guys.
> It seems to me that using young girls as prostitutes-----in London---is just a hop, skip and a jump from that selling stuff that goes on
> in south east asia.     People do what people do.
Click to expand...


Since when has prostitution, even child prostitution, not occurred in in the UK...especially the Isle of Man??

Greg


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> @gtopa1  posted an article in Australia forum. This article brings to fore an interesting piece of information.
> 
> The racket which exploited young/minor girls by coercing them into prostitution was actually a culmination of partnership between some white women and some Pakistani men. Women who usually were social services staff or otherwise had access to the girls  through friendship lured these minor girls to Pakistani pimps who made these girls available to their clients.
> 
> Amanda Spencer 22 sold children as prostitutes and plied them with drugs Daily Mail Online
> 
> So it is wrong to say that the entire crisis was brought forth by Muslim/Pakistani men. There were white partners in the crime who bore equal responsibility.



Did someone state that   "ONLY PAKISTANIS"   were involved? -----
I just don't know.     Its been a very long
time since I followed   "paki--bashing"   in 
London..   Based on what I learned about
British persons view of south east Asians----
way back ----in the early  1970s----it seems to me that lots of people over there would make an issue out of a situation that involved --a
significant number of pakistanis


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Pakistani physician with whom I used to work---confided in me that  SAUDIS---and other oil rich sheiks-----come to Pakistan and to INDONESIA  to buy little girls and boys to "take back home"  for ---use       (for the girls it is called   "marriage" ------as he is a physician ---he was invited along to visit India and Indonesia with the  boys on their trip to the markets.-----nice kid---he was HORRIFIED---sorta.         (of course he told me all this before he discovered that I am
> a jew-----he thought I am Christian.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic. You are all over the place. It is impossible to a have meaningful discussion when you lack focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complaint seems unwarranted to me----my comment speaks to the issue of  ---"more's"      ------the usual accepted actions
> ---which among muslims of south east asia   ----actually does include as a kind of vice which is DONE-----the selling by the very impoverished of children to wealthy oil guys.
> It seems to me that using young girls as prostitutes-----in London---is just a hop, skip and a jump from that selling stuff that goes on
> in south east asia.     People do what people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has prostitution, even child prostitution, not occurred in in the UK...especially the Isle of Man??
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


did I suggest that child prostitution is NEW in
England?        HOWEVER---different ethnic groups do crimes-----with differing prevalences.      Way back when I was a kid
(long long ago) ----there was lots of angst over a perception in my part of the USA----that    GANGSTERS are generally ITALIAN
   (remember?     Al Capone??   mafia???----
it was not entirely a baseless perception ---mafia was active in that part of the world---
-----that fact was even featured in the movie series  "the godfather"      People were getting so uptight that some were claiming---
THE MAFIA DOES NOT EXIST     IT IS AN ANTI ITALIAN LIE----yup---it did-------I have no idea what it is today---but the son of GOTTI went to jail.


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Pakistani physician with whom I used to work---confided in me that  SAUDIS---and other oil rich sheiks-----come to Pakistan and to INDONESIA  to buy little girls and boys to "take back home"  for ---use       (for the girls it is called   "marriage" ------as he is a physician ---he was invited along to visit India and Indonesia with the  boys on their trip to the markets.-----nice kid---he was HORRIFIED---sorta.         (of course he told me all this before he discovered that I am
> a jew-----he thought I am Christian.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic. You are all over the place. It is impossible to a have meaningful discussion when you lack focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complaint seems unwarranted to me----my comment speaks to the issue of  ---"more's"      ------the usual accepted actions
> ---which among muslims of south east asia   ----actually does include as a kind of vice which is DONE-----the selling by the very impoverished of children to wealthy oil guys.
> It seems to me that using young girls as prostitutes-----in London---is just a hop, skip and a jump from that selling stuff that goes on
> in south east asia.     People do what people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has prostitution, even child prostitution, not occurred in in the UK...especially the Isle of Man??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did I suggest that child prostitution is NEW in
> England?        HOWEVER---different ethnic groups do crimes-----with differing prevalences.      Way back when I was a kid
> (long long ago) ----there was lots of angst over a perception in my part of the USA----that    GANGSTERS are generally ITALIAN
> (remember?     Al Capone??   mafia???----
> it was not entirely a baseless perception ---mafia was active in that part of the world---
> -----that fact was even featured in the movie series  "the godfather"      People were getting so uptight that some were claiming---
> THE MAFIA DOES NOT EXIST     IT IS AN ANTI ITALIAN LIE----yup---it did-------I have no idea what it is today---but the son of GOTTI went to jail.
Click to expand...


I would suggest that most child prostitution in the UK would involve Brits; though I get your point about demonising particular groups. Guys like Savile aren't from Pakistan. 

Greg


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Pakistani physician with whom I used to work---confided in me that  SAUDIS---and other oil rich sheiks-----come to Pakistan and to INDONESIA  to buy little girls and boys to "take back home"  for ---use       (for the girls it is called   "marriage" ------as he is a physician ---he was invited along to visit India and Indonesia with the  boys on their trip to the markets.-----nice kid---he was HORRIFIED---sorta.         (of course he told me all this before he discovered that I am
> a jew-----he thought I am Christian.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic. You are all over the place. It is impossible to a have meaningful discussion when you lack focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complaint seems unwarranted to me----my comment speaks to the issue of  ---"more's"      ------the usual accepted actions
> ---which among muslims of south east asia   ----actually does include as a kind of vice which is DONE-----the selling by the very impoverished of children to wealthy oil guys.
> It seems to me that using young girls as prostitutes-----in London---is just a hop, skip and a jump from that selling stuff that goes on
> in south east asia.     People do what people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has prostitution, even child prostitution, not occurred in in the UK...especially the Isle of Man??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did I suggest that child prostitution is NEW in
> England?        HOWEVER---different ethnic groups do crimes-----with differing prevalences.      Way back when I was a kid
> (long long ago) ----there was lots of angst over a perception in my part of the USA----that    GANGSTERS are generally ITALIAN
> (remember?     Al Capone??   mafia???----
> it was not entirely a baseless perception ---mafia was active in that part of the world---
> -----that fact was even featured in the movie series  "the godfather"      People were getting so uptight that some were claiming---
> THE MAFIA DOES NOT EXIST     IT IS AN ANTI ITALIAN LIE----yup---it did-------I have no idea what it is today---but the son of GOTTI went to jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest that most child prostitution in the UK would involve Brits; though I get your point about demonising particular groups. Guys like Savile aren't from Pakistan.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


ok     I sorta got your point-----my actual point was------there is a bit of culture of child prostitution ---OVER THERE----ie in Pakistan-----sorta a cultural vice    ---probably just as much as in London.      Different ethnic groups do different crimes. -----in this case  Pakistanis got a rep for child prostitution------but they are generally not alcoholics---------but then.....that is also true of ITALIANS   -------should we discuss the prevalence of alcoholism amongst Irish women-----or will you call me a bigot if I do?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I.P.Freely said:


> Dogsbreath you really are a mentally impotent  puling shrew, Hitchens  was the harshest critic of religion per se.
> As far as I am concern I believe all religions including Islam are a complete load of bollocks, Do I believe you can condemn the many because of the few, the answer is no,
> Read this dolt and educate yourself.
> Faith is the surrender of the mind; it’s the surrender of reason, it’s the surrender of the only thing that makes us different from other mammals. It’s our need to believe, and to surrender our skepticism and our reason, our yearning to discard that and put all our trust or faith in someone or something, that is the sinister thing to me. Of all the supposed virtues, faith must be the most overrated.
> 
> 
> NB Cretin, notice how he does not differentiate




Perhaps you can help me out with something here,since I have been wondering about it for some time. Why is it that American  trailer trash are inevitably far right in political orientation, but British trailer trash are almost always leftist? Your writing indicates you never made it past the third or fourth form, and you obviously have no comprehension of the written word as indicated in your inability to discern the various themes in Hitch's writing, so you are quite obviously lower class. What gives, though?  Why is it that the bottom feeders here become dittoheads to far right propaganda while British bottom feeders become screaming leftists?

My current working theory has to do with the differing ways class struggle is manifested in our two countries, especially in regards to the dissimilar nature of our degree of heterogeneity.

What is your explanation for why British trailer trash are more like George Galloway than Christopher Hitchens?


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogsbreath you really are a mentally impotent  puling shrew, Hitchens  was the harshest critic of religion per se.
> As far as I am concern I believe all religions including Islam are a complete load of bollocks, Do I believe you can condemn the many because of the few, the answer is no,
> Read this dolt and educate yourself.
> Faith is the surrender of the mind; it’s the surrender of reason, it’s the surrender of the only thing that makes us different from other mammals. It’s our need to believe, and to surrender our skepticism and our reason, our yearning to discard that and put all our trust or faith in someone or something, that is the sinister thing to me. Of all the supposed virtues, faith must be the most overrated.
> 
> 
> NB Cretin, notice how he does not differentiate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can help me out with something here,since I have been wondering about it for some time. Why is it that American  trailer trash are inevitably far right in political orientation, but British trailer trash are almost always leftist? Your writing indicates you never made it past the third or fourth form, and you obviously have no comprehension of the written word as indicated in your inability to discern the various themes in Hitch's writing, so you are quite obviously lower class. What gives, though?  Why is it that the bottom feeders here become dittoheads to far right propaganda while British bottom feeders become screaming leftists?
> 
> My current working theory has to do with the differing ways class struggle is manifested in our two countries, especially in regards to the dissimilar nature of our degree of heterogeneity.
> 
> What is your explanation for why British trailer trash are more like George Galloway than Christopher Hitchens?
Click to expand...


Dog----your insights fascinate me----I was born in the USA and grew up in a trailer trash town---(actually it was a fairly affluent town---sorta----at least no one was really poor---everyone lived in a private house----and there were some fairly wealthy people---thus on average it was considered AFFLUENT--
The people were very much long term ---descendants of british,,  german,  dutch---farm people in the USA-----lots of them really stupid and very REPUBLICAN----damn Nazi----the town was littered with Nazi pamphlets -----which I read as a child.      My family was amongst the first of the jewish families----allowed in........no blacks until about 1975---
VERY REPUBLICAN----Nazi and republican.

as a kid a confused republican with Nazi----and-----any female who drinks beer -----Nazi.
well----descendants of brits and germans etc ---drink beer---even the girls.       The whole culture of that town ------maybe it got lifted out of  Piccadilly    (spelling??   geography?)


----------



## Dogmaphobe

irosie91 said:


> Dog----your insights fascinate me----I was born in the USA and grew up in a trailer trash town---(actually it was a fairly affluent town---sorta----at least no one was really poor---everyone lived in a private house----and there were some fairly wealthy people---thus on average it was considered AFFLUENT--
> The people were very much long term ---descendants of british,,  german,  dutch---farm people in the USA-----lots of them really stupid and very REPUBLICAN----damn Nazi----the town was littered with Nazi pamphlets -----which I read as a child.      My family was amongst the first of the jewish families----allowed in........no blacks until about 1975---
> VERY REPUBLICAN----Nazi and republican.
> 
> as a kid a confused republican with Nazi----and-----any female who drinks beer -----Nazi.
> well----descendants of brits and germans etc ---drink beer---even the girls.       The whole culture of that town ------maybe it got lifted out of  Piccadilly    (spelling??   geography?)



 I grew up in the woods, myself, before my family moved down the hill to a small lumber town when I was 5. Think lower-middle class western redneck, and you can picture it.

 I always felt like an alien to the culture there when I was young, though, and have long wondered whether my first 5 years being spent without any contact with other kids might have left me a bit less conformist than most, but it did leave me with something of an outsiders perspective on things. People did things for no other reason than other people did things and it made no inherent sense to me. Maybe, that's why I reject so much crap people come up with that just looks like double talk and mindless parroting of talking points to me. 

I get fed up with leftists to about the same degree as I do the right wingers. It's all ditto, ditto, ditto instead of thought applied to an issue sans the constraining effects of a chosen ideology.


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog----your insights fascinate me----I was born in the USA and grew up in a trailer trash town---(actually it was a fairly affluent town---sorta----at least no one was really poor---everyone lived in a private house----and there were some fairly wealthy people---thus on average it was considered AFFLUENT--
> The people were very much long term ---descendants of british,,  german,  dutch---farm people in the USA-----lots of them really stupid and very REPUBLICAN----damn Nazi----the town was littered with Nazi pamphlets -----which I read as a child.      My family was amongst the first of the jewish families----allowed in........no blacks until about 1975---
> VERY REPUBLICAN----Nazi and republican.
> 
> as a kid a confused republican with Nazi----and-----any female who drinks beer -----Nazi.
> well----descendants of brits and germans etc ---drink beer---even the girls.       The whole culture of that town ------maybe it got lifted out of  Piccadilly    (spelling??   geography?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in the woods, myself, before my family moved down the hill to a small lumber town when I was 5. Think lower-middle class western redneck, and you can picture it.
> 
> I always felt like an alien to the culture there when I was young, though, and have long wondered whether my first 5 years being spent without any contact with other kids might have left me a bit less conformist than most, but it did leave me with something of an outsiders perspective on things. People did things for no other reason than other people did things and it made no inherent sense to me. Maybe, that's why I reject so much crap people come up with that just looks like double talk and mindless parroting of talking points to me.
> 
> I get fed up with leftists to about the same degree as I do the right wingers. It's all ditto, ditto, ditto instead of thought applied to an issue sans the constraining effects of a chosen ideology.
Click to expand...


Even more interesting insights----almost five when we moved into  Nazi-ville-       a suburb----close to New York City----which was like-----"oh------we have civilization near by"    for me and my sibs.       It was about 1/2 hour to   MANHATTAN---(center of the world for me and my sibs)   and I had playmates who had NEVER been there,   never saw Times Square,  ------never even went to the MUSEUM OF NATURAL HISTORY  (sorry---if you do not know it------its fantastic----) 

BUT THEN THE 60s happened----the demographics began to change----and high school was FULL OF FLOWER CHILDREN---yes----they were ditto people too-------a few
holdouts-------my history class----exploded with laughter when one of the girls boasted
that she is a member of the  DAR  (daughters of the American revolution)     it got even worse when she said   "we republicans....."

capitalism was redefined as a dirty word


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures clash over forced child marriages in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> and in Israel to use pro-lifes vernacular between 20 to 40,000 "babies" were "murdered" last year in a country with one of the most Liberal abortion laws in the world. Your comments @ChrisL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with abortion.    I guess you feel the need to change topics because of your  big fat fail of rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?
Click to expand...


Absolutely not.  There is nothing "wonderful" about abortion sicko.


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic. You are all over the place. It is impossible to a have meaningful discussion when you lack focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your complaint seems unwarranted to me----my comment speaks to the issue of  ---"more's"      ------the usual accepted actions
> ---which among muslims of south east asia   ----actually does include as a kind of vice which is DONE-----the selling by the very impoverished of children to wealthy oil guys.
> It seems to me that using young girls as prostitutes-----in London---is just a hop, skip and a jump from that selling stuff that goes on
> in south east asia.     People do what people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has prostitution, even child prostitution, not occurred in in the UK...especially the Isle of Man??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did I suggest that child prostitution is NEW in
> England?        HOWEVER---different ethnic groups do crimes-----with differing prevalences.      Way back when I was a kid
> (long long ago) ----there was lots of angst over a perception in my part of the USA----that    GANGSTERS are generally ITALIAN
> (remember?     Al Capone??   mafia???----
> it was not entirely a baseless perception ---mafia was active in that part of the world---
> -----that fact was even featured in the movie series  "the godfather"      People were getting so uptight that some were claiming---
> THE MAFIA DOES NOT EXIST     IT IS AN ANTI ITALIAN LIE----yup---it did-------I have no idea what it is today---but the son of GOTTI went to jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest that most child prostitution in the UK would involve Brits; though I get your point about demonising particular groups. Guys like Savile aren't from Pakistan.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok     I sorta got your point-----my actual point was------there is a bit of culture of child prostitution ---OVER THERE----ie in Pakistan-----sorta a cultural vice    ---probably just as much as in London.      Different ethnic groups do different crimes. -----in this case  Pakistanis got a rep for child prostitution------but they are generally not alcoholics---------but then.....that is also true of ITALIANS   -------should we discuss the prevalence of alcoholism amongst Irish women-----or will you call me a bigot if I do?
Click to expand...


Why on earth would I call you a bigot?? Because you see things from a different perspective to myself?? Not at all.
I am interested in why you would refer to the Republicans as Nazis though. Antisemitism and religious intolerance seems to be the domain of Democrats historically...the KKK being their main racial/religious activists up until the 70s. Frankly with Bill's reference to Obama "serving us coffee" and his attitudes towards women he seems more reflective of what you suggest are Republican traits than the Republicans are. I would suggest that most ethnic groups have their dirty laundry; the more lawless and unstable the systems the more dirty laundry.

Regarding Pakistan and child prostitution; it is not something I know much about at all. I've read a little about it but it all seem rather sordid. One must wonder whether poverty is the main driver though if there is a tolerance of that sort of thing then one must look at why the Law fails them. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Rosie



> Different ethnic groups do different crimes.



Statistically is that so? I suppose that in some transplanted communities it may seem so; here the Bikies are much more lawless than, say, Muslims though both have vast majorities of law abiding citizens. I do get the point though that the Mafia is far more likely to garotte their opponents than say the CWA. (Country Women's Association).

Greg


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different ethnic groups do different crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically is that so? I suppose that in some transplanted communities it may seem so; here the Bikies are much more lawless than, say, Muslims though both have vast majorities of law abiding citizens. I do get the point though that the Mafia is far more likely to garotte their opponents than say the CWA. (Country Women's Association).
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


anthropologically it is so.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Culturally the UK has forgotten more about child prostitution than the Pakistani's new, we exported the vice to our colonial conquests.The UK even populated counties like Australia with "child prostitutes".
Throughout the 19th century, philanthropists, church groups and others flourished, working to "rescue" children from "moral danger" - an all encompassing definition which covered anything from sexual activity before marriage to child prostitution.

In 1848, it was claimed that almost 2,700 girls in London between the ages of 11 and 16 were hospitalised because of venereal disease, many as a result of prosti tution. In 1875, the age of consent, which had remained at 12 since 1285, was raised to 13, partly as a result of concerns about child prostitution.

But concern continued and, in 1881, a select committee, set up to investigate the issue, reported that child prostitution was rampant. One police officer told the committee that, in London, children above the age of 13 could be procured "without any difficulty whatsoever". Another spoke of how it was "scarcely possible for anyone between nine o'clock in the evening, and one o'clock in the morning to walk along Pentonville Road without being accosted by about a dozen young girls between 13 and 14 years of age".

The famous editor of the Pall Mall Gazette, William Stead, launched an investigative campaign to uncover the extent of child prostitution by visiting brothels, and actually bought a child prostitute for himself to expose the double standards of the Victorian public. Stead was a brilliant publicist and before long the country was in uproar. A mass demonstration of 250,000 people converged on Trafalgar Square to demand an increase in the age of consent. In 1885, the Criminal Law Amendment Act was passed, raising the age of consent to 16.
Age of innocence Society The Guardian


----------



## I.P.Freely

Dogmaphobe said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogsbreath you really are a mentally impotent  puling shrew, Hitchens  was the harshest critic of religion per se.
> As far as I am concern I believe all religions including Islam are a complete load of bollocks, Do I believe you can condemn the many because of the few, the answer is no,
> Read this dolt and educate yourself.
> Faith is the surrender of the mind; it’s the surrender of reason, it’s the surrender of the only thing that makes us different from other mammals. It’s our need to believe, and to surrender our skepticism and our reason, our yearning to discard that and put all our trust or faith in someone or something, that is the sinister thing to me. Of all the supposed virtues, faith must be the most overrated.
> 
> 
> NB Cretin, notice how he does not differentiate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can help me out with something here,since I have been wondering about it for some time. Why is it that American  trailer trash are inevitably far right in political orientation, but British trailer trash are almost always leftist? Your writing indicates you never made it past the third or fourth form, and you obviously have no comprehension of the written word as indicated in your inability to discern the various themes in Hitch's writing, so you are quite obviously lower class. What gives, though?  Why is it that the bottom feeders here become dittoheads to far right propaganda while British bottom feeders become screaming leftists?
> 
> My current working theory has to do with the differing ways class struggle is manifested in our two countries, especially in regards to the dissimilar nature of our degree of heterogeneity.
> 
> What is your explanation for why British trailer trash are more like George Galloway than Christopher Hitchens?
Click to expand...

Oaf, you may like to pontificate on generalisations,I don't. Your obvious need to try and inflate your ego with pompous self aggrandising poppy cock is amusing, especially when broached by such an obvious plebeian.

*"Hitch's writing"* what a bumptious dolt you are


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> and in Israel to use pro-lifes vernacular between 20 to 40,000 "babies" were "murdered" last year in a country with one of the most Liberal abortion laws in the world. Your comments @ChrisL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with abortion.    I guess you feel the need to change topics because of your  big fat fail of rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.  There is nothing "wonderful" about abortion sicko.
Click to expand...

So you would condemn Israeli  Woman's rights to abortion , does that also apply to the death of innocent children in Gaza?


----------



## Phoenall

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Pakistani physician with whom I used to work---confided in me that  SAUDIS---and other oil rich sheiks-----come to Pakistan and to INDONESIA  to buy little girls and boys to "take back home"  for ---use       (for the girls it is called   "marriage" ------as he is a physician ---he was invited along to visit India and Indonesia with the  boys on their trip to the markets.-----nice kid---he was HORRIFIED---sorta.         (of course he told me all this before he discovered that I am
> a jew-----he thought I am Christian.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic. You are all over the place. It is impossible to a have meaningful discussion when you lack focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complaint seems unwarranted to me----my comment speaks to the issue of  ---"more's"      ------the usual accepted actions
> ---which among muslims of south east asia   ----actually does include as a kind of vice which is DONE-----the selling by the very impoverished of children to wealthy oil guys.
> It seems to me that using young girls as prostitutes-----in London---is just a hop, skip and a jump from that selling stuff that goes on
> in south east asia.     People do what people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has prostitution, even child prostitution, not occurred in in the UK...especially the Isle of Man??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did I suggest that child prostitution is NEW in
> England?        HOWEVER---different ethnic groups do crimes-----with differing prevalences.      Way back when I was a kid
> (long long ago) ----there was lots of angst over a perception in my part of the USA----that    GANGSTERS are generally ITALIAN
> (remember?     Al Capone??   mafia???----
> it was not entirely a baseless perception ---mafia was active in that part of the world---
> -----that fact was even featured in the movie series  "the godfather"      People were getting so uptight that some were claiming---
> THE MAFIA DOES NOT EXIST     IT IS AN ANTI ITALIAN LIE----yup---it did-------I have no idea what it is today---but the son of GOTTI went to jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest that most child prostitution in the UK would involve Brits; though I get your point about demonising particular groups. Guys like Savile aren't from Pakistan.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...





 Take it from a Brit who knows what is happening, it does not involve Brits unless you count first or second generation Pakistani immigrants as Brits. The numbers of guys like Saville are few and far between, as are their victims. The Rochdale case spanned many years and at the end 1400 victims were found, and 250 perpetrators were named. Only 5 faced court proceedings for some reason ?


----------



## irosie91

the take home here is----no one should mention the fact that this or that criminal happens to be a
muslim.     It is ok to state that he happens to be Irish, or Italian or Jewish or hindu----but never mention muslim


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Culturally the UK has forgotten more about child prostitution than the Pakistani's new, we exported the vice to our colonial conquests.The UK even populated counties like Australia with "child prostitutes".
> Throughout the 19th century, philanthropists, church groups and others flourished, working to "rescue" children from "moral danger" - an all encompassing definition which covered anything from sexual activity before marriage to child prostitution.
> 
> In 1848, it was claimed that almost 2,700 girls in London between the ages of 11 and 16 were hospitalised because of venereal disease, many as a result of prosti tution. In 1875, the age of consent, which had remained at 12 since 1285, was raised to 13, partly as a result of concerns about child prostitution.
> 
> But concern continued and, in 1881, a select committee, set up to investigate the issue, reported that child prostitution was rampant. One police officer told the committee that, in London, children above the age of 13 could be procured "without any difficulty whatsoever". Another spoke of how it was "scarcely possible for anyone between nine o'clock in the evening, and one o'clock in the morning to walk along Pentonville Road without being accosted by about a dozen young girls between 13 and 14 years of age".
> 
> The famous editor of the Pall Mall Gazette, William Stead, launched an investigative campaign to uncover the extent of child prostitution by visiting brothels, and actually bought a child prostitute for himself to expose the double standards of the Victorian public. Stead was a brilliant publicist and before long the country was in uproar. A mass demonstration of 250,000 people converged on Trafalgar Square to demand an increase in the age of consent. In 1885, the Criminal Law Amendment Act was passed, raising the age of consent to 16.
> Age of innocence Society The Guardian






And 130 years later some immigrants from a 3rd world cess pit reintroduce child prostitution on a large scale to rural Britain. Not in its capital or major cities but in its rural areas, and being protected by the very people who should have been seeing to it they were arrested and deported.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with abortion.    I guess you feel the need to change topics because of your  big fat fail of rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> @ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.  There is nothing "wonderful" about abortion sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would condemn Israeli  Woman's rights to abortion , does that also apply to the death of innocent children in Gaza?
Click to expand...




 Take that up with the real murderers who put them on the front  line as human shields. No comment on the many more innocent children mass murdered in Syria and Iraq by the warring regimes after power in those places. More children murdered in a week there than die in total in gaza.


----------



## irosie91

[

And 130 years later some immigrants from a 3rd world cess pit reintroduce child prostitution on a large scale to rural Britain. Not in its capital or major cities but in its rural areas, and being protected by the very people who should have been seeing to it they were arrested and deported.[/QUOTE]

I find it interesting that islamo Nazi propaganda is so    "JEWISH"  conscious----that even when a criminal is not a jew------the islamo Nazis struggle to find a jew---   SOMEWHERE ---in the family tree.     In islamo cesspits----after-an accusation of "not muslim"-----the next libel is------"grandchild of a jew"-----but mention the fact that a perpetrator happens to be muslim............

I notice that Freddie never objects when  the phrase  "jews do....."   or   "jews are...."  even without specific examples-----but just mention the FACT that a miscreant is muslim and the immediate  ----"YOU SAID ALL MUSLIMS.......
pops out of him


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.  There is nothing "wonderful" about abortion sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would condemn Israeli  Woman's rights to abortion , does that also apply to the death of innocent children in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that up with the real murderers who put them on the front  line as human shields. No comment on the many more innocent children mass murdered in Syria and Iraq by the warring regimes after power in those places. More children murdered in a week there than die in total in gaza.
Click to expand...



oh gee-----you did it phoen------you CLAIMED THAT ALL MUSLIMS KILL CHILDREN


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> @ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.  There is nothing "wonderful" about abortion sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would condemn Israeli  Woman's rights to abortion , does that also apply to the death of innocent children in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that up with the real murderers who put them on the front  line as human shields. No comment on the many more innocent children mass murdered in Syria and Iraq by the warring regimes after power in those places. More children murdered in a week there than die in total in gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you did it phoen------you CLAIMED THAT ALL MUSLIMS KILL CHILDREN
Click to expand...




 Did I then I must have the evidence to support this claim from valid Islamic sources. Not even freddy would dare contradict an Islamic source, or would he.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.  There is nothing "wonderful" about abortion sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would condemn Israeli  Woman's rights to abortion , does that also apply to the death of innocent children in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that up with the real murderers who put them on the front  line as human shields. No comment on the many more innocent children mass murdered in Syria and Iraq by the warring regimes after power in those places. More children murdered in a week there than die in total in gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you did it phoen------you CLAIMED THAT ALL MUSLIMS KILL CHILDREN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I then I must have the evidence to support this claim from valid Islamic sources. Not even freddy would dare contradict an Islamic source, or would he.
Click to expand...


I know of NO ISLAMIC source----that does not accuse Christians and Jews of eating muslim children


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> the take home here is----no one should mention the fact that this or that criminal happens to be a
> muslim.     It is ok to state that he happens to be Irish, or Italian or Jewish or hindu----but never mention muslim



Where did you get that from? If a jew has done it, media should report it. If a Hindu has done, media should report it. Same goes for Muslims and Christians. Job of the media is to accurately report the news. British media on the other hand engages in racism by labeling the Pakistani perpetrators as Asians. If they are reluctant to disclose the ethnicity then they should simply label them as British men. That would be more appropriate.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the take home here is----no one should mention the fact that this or that criminal happens to be a
> muslim.     It is ok to state that he happens to be Irish, or Italian or Jewish or hindu----but never mention muslim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from? If a jew has done it, media should report it. If a Hindu has done, media should report it. Same goes for Muslims and Christians. Job of the media is to accurately report the news. British media on the other hand engages in racism by labeling the Pakistani perpetrators as Asians. If they are reluctant to disclose the ethnicity then they should simply label them as British men. That would be more appropriate.
Click to expand...


I get it from reality.    There has been a very active movement on the part of muslims to
object to the characterization of any crime as being in any way related  to  "muslim"    in the USA       Do not be deceived----I do not INVENT----I have it from the  "horse's mouth"-----the cops       As to England---believe it or not-----way back circa 1970----I actually did a  COLLEGE  PAPER  on   "paki bashing"      I am very well aware of  the term "Asian"    as used in the English press-----I even remember the name  ENOCH POWELL----despite the fact that politically I am virtually ILLTERATE.     It was a course in  "SOCIOLOGY OR MINORITIES"       The assignment was----"do a paper on a minority"--------smart ass that I was----I decided to look around for something---NO ONE ELSE would do.     Half my class did a paper on  American blacks     the other half did it on  AMERICAN INDIAN  (that is native americans)    and  ME?     I looked around in the papers and came upon  BRITISH   "paki bashing"      ----is that not fascinating?


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with abortion.    I guess you feel the need to change topics because of your  big fat fail of rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> @ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.  There is nothing "wonderful" about abortion sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would condemn Israeli  Woman's rights to abortion , does that also apply to the death of innocent children in Gaza?
Click to expand...


Not celebrating abortion and ot personally agreeing with it is different from condemning it, but your hyperbole is far from surprising.


----------



## Vikrant

I just read another report which mentions that children are being sold for as little as 200 pounds as sex slaves. The perpetrators in this case are pretty much all white. 

Children sold as sex slaves for 200 in Britain World News - India Today


----------



## irosie91

vic---the article you posted is silly-----I am surprised---
  does it happen that there are eastern European
   prostitutes in England?   ----just asking    "isolated 
   marijuana farms"?       where?    just asking


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> vic---the article you posted is silly-----I am surprised---
> does it happen that there are eastern European
> prostitutes in England?   ----just asking    "isolated
> marijuana farms"?       where?    just asking






 Many dotted around the country, and all legal to produce hemp seed for animal feed and culinary use as well as hemp rope for the Royal Navy. Most of the illegal farming is done in houses as the climate is too cold and wet to grow anything decent.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> vic---the article you posted is silly-----I am surprised---
> does it happen that there are eastern European
> prostitutes in England?   ----just asking    "isolated
> marijuana farms"?       where?    just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many dotted around the country, and all legal to produce hemp seed for animal feed and culinary use as well as hemp rope for the Royal Navy. Most of the illegal farming is done in houses as the climate is too cold and wet to grow anything decent.
Click to expand...

''


OH      in my town it is actually illegal to grow hemp-------sheeeesh-----I took a look at linen '
crochet material-----OUT OF SIGHT!!!!!   the price is prohibitive-------


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.  There is nothing "wonderful" about abortion sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would condemn Israeli  Woman's rights to abortion , does that also apply to the death of innocent children in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that up with the real murderers who put them on the front  line as human shields. No comment on the many more innocent children mass murdered in Syria and Iraq by the warring regimes after power in those places. More children murdered in a week there than die in total in gaza.
Click to expand...

Good morning sick note, more drivel you yok. War is Abortion Pro-Life Christians Should Care About Gaza Brian Gorman Red Letter Christians


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ChrisL You introduced child marrtage in Pakistan what has that got to do with the OP, the whole thread relates to women's human rights. You obviously do not support the rights of a female to determine what happens to her body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.  There is nothing "wonderful" about abortion sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would condemn Israeli  Woman's rights to abortion , does that also apply to the death of innocent children in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not celebrating abortion and ot personally agreeing with it is different from condemning it, but your hyperbole is far from surprising.
Click to expand...

Of course its wonderful, it exemplifies  a woman's rights to total control of her body.
So you condemn the abortion law in Israel  or the talmud ?
to quote
Jewish law not only permits, but in some circumstances _requires_ abortion. Where the mother's life is in jeopardy because of the unborn child, abortion is mandatory.

An unborn child has the status of "potential human life" until the majority of the body has emerged from the mother. Potential human life is valuable, and may not be terminated casually, but it does not have as much value as a life in existence. The Talmud makes no bones about this: it says quite bluntly that if the fetus threatens the life of the mother, you cut it up within her body and remove it limb by limb if necessary, because its life is not as valuable as hers. But once the greater part of the body has emerged, you cannot take its life to save the mother's, because you cannot choose between one human life and another.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the topic. You are all over the place. It is impossible to a have meaningful discussion when you lack focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your complaint seems unwarranted to me----my comment speaks to the issue of  ---"more's"      ------the usual accepted actions
> ---which among muslims of south east asia   ----actually does include as a kind of vice which is DONE-----the selling by the very impoverished of children to wealthy oil guys.
> It seems to me that using young girls as prostitutes-----in London---is just a hop, skip and a jump from that selling stuff that goes on
> in south east asia.     People do what people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has prostitution, even child prostitution, not occurred in in the UK...especially the Isle of Man??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did I suggest that child prostitution is NEW in
> England?        HOWEVER---different ethnic groups do crimes-----with differing prevalences.      Way back when I was a kid
> (long long ago) ----there was lots of angst over a perception in my part of the USA----that    GANGSTERS are generally ITALIAN
> (remember?     Al Capone??   mafia???----
> it was not entirely a baseless perception ---mafia was active in that part of the world---
> -----that fact was even featured in the movie series  "the godfather"      People were getting so uptight that some were claiming---
> THE MAFIA DOES NOT EXIST     IT IS AN ANTI ITALIAN LIE----yup---it did-------I have no idea what it is today---but the son of GOTTI went to jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest that most child prostitution in the UK would involve Brits; though I get your point about demonising particular groups. Guys like Savile aren't from Pakistan.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it from a Brit who knows what is happening, it does not involve Brits unless you count first or second generation Pakistani immigrants as Brits. The numbers of guys like Saville are few and far between, as are their victims. The Rochdale case spanned many years and at the end 1400 victims were found, and 250 perpetrators were named. Only 5 faced court proceedings for some reason ?
Click to expand...

absolute drivel. Dark Secrets of Westminster Challenging British Elite Paedophile 8216 Ring of Silence 8217


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Culturally the UK has forgotten more about child prostitution than the Pakistani's new, we exported the vice to our colonial conquests.The UK even populated counties like Australia with "child prostitutes".
> Throughout the 19th century, philanthropists, church groups and others flourished, working to "rescue" children from "moral danger" - an all encompassing definition which covered anything from sexual activity before marriage to child prostitution.
> 
> In 1848, it was claimed that almost 2,700 girls in London between the ages of 11 and 16 were hospitalised because of venereal disease, many as a result of prosti tution. In 1875, the age of consent, which had remained at 12 since 1285, was raised to 13, partly as a result of concerns about child prostitution.
> 
> But concern continued and, in 1881, a select committee, set up to investigate the issue, reported that child prostitution was rampant. One police officer told the committee that, in London, children above the age of 13 could be procured "without any difficulty whatsoever". Another spoke of how it was "scarcely possible for anyone between nine o'clock in the evening, and one o'clock in the morning to walk along Pentonville Road without being accosted by about a dozen young girls between 13 and 14 years of age".
> 
> The famous editor of the Pall Mall Gazette, William Stead, launched an investigative campaign to uncover the extent of child prostitution by visiting brothels, and actually bought a child prostitute for himself to expose the double standards of the Victorian public. Stead was a brilliant publicist and before long the country was in uproar. A mass demonstration of 250,000 people converged on Trafalgar Square to demand an increase in the age of consent. In 1885, the Criminal Law Amendment Act was passed, raising the age of consent to 16.
> Age of innocence Society The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 130 years later some immigrants from a 3rd world cess pit reintroduce child prostitution on a large scale to rural Britain. Not in its capital or major cities but in its rural areas, and being protected by the very people who should have been seeing to it they were arrested and deported.
Click to expand...

Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.

to quote from article
The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.

Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.

That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.

It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> vic---the article you posted is silly-----I am surprised---
> does it happen that there are eastern European
> prostitutes in England?   ----just asking    "isolated
> marijuana farms"?       where?    just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many dotted around the country, and all legal to produce hemp seed for animal feed and culinary use as well as hemp rope for the Royal Navy. Most of the illegal farming is done in houses as the climate is too cold and wet to grow anything decent.
Click to expand...

You really are a goy buffoon, this article is over two years old.The south of England has had successful outdoor cultivation for years. Guerilla cannabis growers farm 6ft-tall crop hidden deep in woodland leaving police fearing new tactic in drug production Daily Mail Online


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> vic---the article you posted is silly-----I am surprised---
> does it happen that there are eastern European
> prostitutes in England?   ----just asking    "isolated
> marijuana farms"?       where?    just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many dotted around the country, and all legal to produce hemp seed for animal feed and culinary use as well as hemp rope for the Royal Navy. Most of the illegal farming is done in houses as the climate is too cold and wet to grow anything decent.
Click to expand...




I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> vic---the article you posted is silly-----I am surprised---
> does it happen that there are eastern European
> prostitutes in England?   ----just asking    "isolated
> marijuana farms"?       where?    just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many dotted around the country, and all legal to produce hemp seed for animal feed and culinary use as well as hemp rope for the Royal Navy. Most of the illegal farming is done in houses as the climate is too cold and wet to grow anything decent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a goy buffoon, this article is over two years old.The south of England has had successful outdoor cultivation for years. Guerilla cannabis growers farm 6ft-tall crop hidden deep in woodland leaving police fearing new tactic in drug production Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...


I have encountered persons in the US---who grew cannabis----tucked into other crops---like wheat or in the woods-----they did not seem to require squads of enslaved girls to
do the intensive labor of the farming----I have been told that the stuff seems to JUST GROW


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> I just read another report which mentions that children are being sold for as little as 200 pounds as sex slaves. The perpetrators in this case are pretty much all white.
> 
> Children sold as sex slaves for 200 in Britain World News - India Today



I read the article----it did not say   "the perpetrators are all  "white"  "------why lie?


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Muslims think about abortion?  WHAT would they do?  Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> @ChrisL  most if not all Muslim countries are far less liberal compared to the wonderful abortion law in Israel, a country that does support woman's rights. So will you join me Chrisl in applauding Israel for advancing a woman's right to choice  in the ME?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.  There is nothing "wonderful" about abortion sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would condemn Israeli  Woman's rights to abortion , does that also apply to the death of innocent children in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that up with the real murderers who put them on the front  line as human shields. No comment on the many more innocent children mass murdered in Syria and Iraq by the warring regimes after power in those places. More children murdered in a week there than die in total in gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning sick note, more drivel you yok. War is Abortion Pro-Life Christians Should Care About Gaza Brian Gorman Red Letter Christians
Click to expand...




 Yes that is all you seem to post, as well as RACIST PERSONAL ABUSE


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your complaint seems unwarranted to me----my comment speaks to the issue of  ---"more's"      ------the usual accepted actions
> ---which among muslims of south east asia   ----actually does include as a kind of vice which is DONE-----the selling by the very impoverished of children to wealthy oil guys.
> It seems to me that using young girls as prostitutes-----in London---is just a hop, skip and a jump from that selling stuff that goes on
> in south east asia.     People do what people do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has prostitution, even child prostitution, not occurred in in the UK...especially the Isle of Man??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did I suggest that child prostitution is NEW in
> England?        HOWEVER---different ethnic groups do crimes-----with differing prevalences.      Way back when I was a kid
> (long long ago) ----there was lots of angst over a perception in my part of the USA----that    GANGSTERS are generally ITALIAN
> (remember?     Al Capone??   mafia???----
> it was not entirely a baseless perception ---mafia was active in that part of the world---
> -----that fact was even featured in the movie series  "the godfather"      People were getting so uptight that some were claiming---
> THE MAFIA DOES NOT EXIST     IT IS AN ANTI ITALIAN LIE----yup---it did-------I have no idea what it is today---but the son of GOTTI went to jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest that most child prostitution in the UK would involve Brits; though I get your point about demonising particular groups. Guys like Savile aren't from Pakistan.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it from a Brit who knows what is happening, it does not involve Brits unless you count first or second generation Pakistani immigrants as Brits. The numbers of guys like Saville are few and far between, as are their victims. The Rochdale case spanned many years and at the end 1400 victims were found, and 250 perpetrators were named. Only 5 faced court proceedings for some reason ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absolute drivel. Dark Secrets of Westminster Challenging British Elite Paedophile 8216 Ring of Silence 8217
Click to expand...





 You do know who it was that enabled PIE don't you, the Jews like you who are neo Marxists. Milliband ring any bells as he is one of your Jews that should be shot as a traitor. The details have been released about how the neo Marxists sided with the paedophiles and their attempts at changing the laws to allow child sex.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Culturally the UK has forgotten more about child prostitution than the Pakistani's new, we exported the vice to our colonial conquests.The UK even populated counties like Australia with "child prostitutes".
> Throughout the 19th century, philanthropists, church groups and others flourished, working to "rescue" children from "moral danger" - an all encompassing definition which covered anything from sexual activity before marriage to child prostitution.
> 
> In 1848, it was claimed that almost 2,700 girls in London between the ages of 11 and 16 were hospitalised because of venereal disease, many as a result of prosti tution. In 1875, the age of consent, which had remained at 12 since 1285, was raised to 13, partly as a result of concerns about child prostitution.
> 
> But concern continued and, in 1881, a select committee, set up to investigate the issue, reported that child prostitution was rampant. One police officer told the committee that, in London, children above the age of 13 could be procured "without any difficulty whatsoever". Another spoke of how it was "scarcely possible for anyone between nine o'clock in the evening, and one o'clock in the morning to walk along Pentonville Road without being accosted by about a dozen young girls between 13 and 14 years of age".
> 
> The famous editor of the Pall Mall Gazette, William Stead, launched an investigative campaign to uncover the extent of child prostitution by visiting brothels, and actually bought a child prostitute for himself to expose the double standards of the Victorian public. Stead was a brilliant publicist and before long the country was in uproar. A mass demonstration of 250,000 people converged on Trafalgar Square to demand an increase in the age of consent. In 1885, the Criminal Law Amendment Act was passed, raising the age of consent to 16.
> Age of innocence Society The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 130 years later some immigrants from a 3rd world cess pit reintroduce child prostitution on a large scale to rural Britain. Not in its capital or major cities but in its rural areas, and being protected by the very people who should have been seeing to it they were arrested and deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.
> 
> to quote from article
> The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.
> 
> Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.
> 
> That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.
> 
> It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.
Click to expand...




 The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read another report which mentions that children are being sold for as little as 200 pounds as sex slaves. The perpetrators in this case are pretty much all white.
> 
> Children sold as sex slaves for 200 in Britain World News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the article----it did not say   "the perpetrators are all  "white"  "------why lie?
Click to expand...


Do you think Muslims are running gangs in Romania and Poland to smuggle young girls into UK? 

Answer is no. These gangs are primarily made up of Christians and Jews in those countries. The article only talks about Romania and Poland but in reality European countries such as Ukraine have quite bit of Jewish gangs which engage in human trafficking. 

There are bad people in every race but you do not seem to get it.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> vic---the article you posted is silly-----I am surprised---
> does it happen that there are eastern European
> prostitutes in England?   ----just asking    "isolated
> marijuana farms"?       where?    just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many dotted around the country, and all legal to produce hemp seed for animal feed and culinary use as well as hemp rope for the Royal Navy. Most of the illegal farming is done in houses as the climate is too cold and wet to grow anything decent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a goy buffoon, this article is over two years old.The south of England has had successful outdoor cultivation for years. Guerilla cannabis growers farm 6ft-tall crop hidden deep in woodland leaving police fearing new tactic in drug production Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...




I know of at least 20 cannabis plantations in the vicinity of my home, and they are all legal. Many of the "farms" fail to produce a decent crop for the drug pushers because the climate is wrong, which is why they are grown under artificial light and in hydroponics.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read another report which mentions that children are being sold for as little as 200 pounds as sex slaves. The perpetrators in this case are pretty much all white.
> 
> Children sold as sex slaves for 200 in Britain World News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the article----it did not say   "the perpetrators are all  "white"  "------why lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Muslims are running gangs in Romania and Poland to smuggle young girls into UK?
> 
> Answer is no. These gangs are primarily made up of Christians and Jews in those countries. The article only talks about Romania and Poland but in reality European countries such Ukraine have quite bit of Jewish gangs which engage in human trafficking.
> 
> There are bad people in every race but you do not seem to get it.
Click to expand...




 That I know is a LIE as both countries are ANTI SEMITIC and any Jew would be lucky to survive. The gangs are all Easter European atheists and neo Marxists, many being Roma.

 Yes there are many bad people in every race, but muslim is not a race but a culture and religion. And the rape of young girls in endemic in islam irrespective of their race, it happens in Saudi, Egypt, Turkey, Pakistan, Philipines, Europe and the UK. And in every case were the muslims are in the minority they are the majority offenders. For the indigenous to match the level in the UK we wold need 50,000 know child rapists alone.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Culturally the UK has forgotten more about child prostitution than the Pakistani's new, we exported the vice to our colonial conquests.The UK even populated counties like Australia with "child prostitutes".
> Throughout the 19th century, philanthropists, church groups and others flourished, working to "rescue" children from "moral danger" - an all encompassing definition which covered anything from sexual activity before marriage to child prostitution.
> 
> In 1848, it was claimed that almost 2,700 girls in London between the ages of 11 and 16 were hospitalised because of venereal disease, many as a result of prosti tution. In 1875, the age of consent, which had remained at 12 since 1285, was raised to 13, partly as a result of concerns about child prostitution.
> 
> But concern continued and, in 1881, a select committee, set up to investigate the issue, reported that child prostitution was rampant. One police officer told the committee that, in London, children above the age of 13 could be procured "without any difficulty whatsoever". Another spoke of how it was "scarcely possible for anyone between nine o'clock in the evening, and one o'clock in the morning to walk along Pentonville Road without being accosted by about a dozen young girls between 13 and 14 years of age".
> 
> The famous editor of the Pall Mall Gazette, William Stead, launched an investigative campaign to uncover the extent of child prostitution by visiting brothels, and actually bought a child prostitute for himself to expose the double standards of the Victorian public. Stead was a brilliant publicist and before long the country was in uproar. A mass demonstration of 250,000 people converged on Trafalgar Square to demand an increase in the age of consent. In 1885, the Criminal Law Amendment Act was passed, raising the age of consent to 16.
> Age of innocence Society The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 130 years later some immigrants from a 3rd world cess pit reintroduce child prostitution on a large scale to rural Britain. Not in its capital or major cities but in its rural areas, and being protected by the very people who should have been seeing to it they were arrested and deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.
> 
> to quote from article
> The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.
> 
> Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.
> 
> That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.
> 
> It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
Click to expand...

Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
The rest of your ramblings are drivel.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read another report which mentions that children are being sold for as little as 200 pounds as sex slaves. The perpetrators in this case are pretty much all white.
> 
> Children sold as sex slaves for 200 in Britain World News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the article----it did not say   "the perpetrators are all  "white"  "------why lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Muslims are running gangs in Romania and Poland to smuggle young girls into UK?
> 
> Answer is no. These gangs are primarily made up of Christians and Jews in those countries. The article only talks about Romania and Poland but in reality European countries such Ukraine have quite bit of Jewish gangs which engage in human trafficking.
> 
> There are bad people in every race but you do not seem to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I know is a LIE as both countries are ANTI SEMITIC and any Jew would be lucky to survive. The gangs are all Easter European atheists and neo Marxists, many being Roma.
> 
> Yes there are many bad people in every race, but muslim is not a race but a culture and religion. And the rape of young girls in endemic in islam irrespective of their race, it happens in Saudi, Egypt, Turkey, Pakistan, Philipines, Europe and the UK. And in every case were the muslims are in the minority they are the majority offenders. For the indigenous to match the level in the UK we wold need 50,000 know child rapists alone.
Click to expand...

Now the Gypsies yok, what are your feelings about gays and blacks?


----------



## gtopa1

There seems to be a disconnect between the responsibility of those who rape children and those who are making it into a race thing. Make no mistake: the most common child rapists are scum of the earth who are individuals without morals or scruples who delight in their own perversion. Matters of race etc are only a side issue and are of only minor relevance if any. Any policy of Gov or actions by anyone in authority that enhances the ability of those to exploit children must be opposed and exposed with passion!! To get into slanging about races/ethnicity only lowers the threshold of culpability of the exploiters. It is not about their race or religion; it is about the content of their character; and theirs is evil!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read another report which mentions that children are being sold for as little as 200 pounds as sex slaves. The perpetrators in this case are pretty much all white.
> 
> Children sold as sex slaves for 200 in Britain World News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the article----it did not say   "the perpetrators are all  "white"  "------why lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Muslims are running gangs in Romania and Poland to smuggle young girls into UK?
> 
> Answer is no. These gangs are primarily made up of Christians and Jews in those countries. The article only talks about Romania and Poland but in reality European countries such Ukraine have quite bit of Jewish gangs which engage in human trafficking.
> 
> There are bad people in every race but you do not seem to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I know is a LIE as both countries are ANTI SEMITIC and any Jew would be lucky to survive. The gangs are all Easter European atheists and neo Marxists, many being Roma.
> 
> Yes there are many bad people in every race, but muslim is not a race but a culture and religion. And the rape of young girls in endemic in islam irrespective of their race, it happens in Saudi, Egypt, Turkey, Pakistan, Philipines, Europe and the UK. And in every case were the muslims are in the minority they are the majority offenders. For the indigenous to match the level in the UK we wold need 50,000 know child rapists alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the Gypsies yok, what are your feelings about gays and blacks?
Click to expand...


"
*Offender statistics*

*40,345 individuals were registered as sexual offenders in England and Wales on 31 March 2012."*
Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
I would say the figure of 50000 in the UK mentioned earlier is probably an underestimate.

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Culturally the UK has forgotten more about child prostitution than the Pakistani's new, we exported the vice to our colonial conquests.The UK even populated counties like Australia with "child prostitutes".
> Throughout the 19th century, philanthropists, church groups and others flourished, working to "rescue" children from "moral danger" - an all encompassing definition which covered anything from sexual activity before marriage to child prostitution.
> 
> In 1848, it was claimed that almost 2,700 girls in London between the ages of 11 and 16 were hospitalised because of venereal disease, many as a result of prosti tution. In 1875, the age of consent, which had remained at 12 since 1285, was raised to 13, partly as a result of concerns about child prostitution.
> 
> But concern continued and, in 1881, a select committee, set up to investigate the issue, reported that child prostitution was rampant. One police officer told the committee that, in London, children above the age of 13 could be procured "without any difficulty whatsoever". Another spoke of how it was "scarcely possible for anyone between nine o'clock in the evening, and one o'clock in the morning to walk along Pentonville Road without being accosted by about a dozen young girls between 13 and 14 years of age".
> 
> The famous editor of the Pall Mall Gazette, William Stead, launched an investigative campaign to uncover the extent of child prostitution by visiting brothels, and actually bought a child prostitute for himself to expose the double standards of the Victorian public. Stead was a brilliant publicist and before long the country was in uproar. A mass demonstration of 250,000 people converged on Trafalgar Square to demand an increase in the age of consent. In 1885, the Criminal Law Amendment Act was passed, raising the age of consent to 16.
> Age of innocence Society The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 130 years later some immigrants from a 3rd world cess pit reintroduce child prostitution on a large scale to rural Britain. Not in its capital or major cities but in its rural areas, and being protected by the very people who should have been seeing to it they were arrested and deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.
> 
> to quote from article
> The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.
> 
> Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.
> 
> That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.
> 
> It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
Click to expand...




 Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.

As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read another report which mentions that children are being sold for as little as 200 pounds as sex slaves. The perpetrators in this case are pretty much all white.
> 
> Children sold as sex slaves for 200 in Britain World News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the article----it did not say   "the perpetrators are all  "white"  "------why lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Muslims are running gangs in Romania and Poland to smuggle young girls into UK?
> 
> Answer is no. These gangs are primarily made up of Christians and Jews in those countries. The article only talks about Romania and Poland but in reality European countries such Ukraine have quite bit of Jewish gangs which engage in human trafficking.
> 
> There are bad people in every race but you do not seem to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I know is a LIE as both countries are ANTI SEMITIC and any Jew would be lucky to survive. The gangs are all Easter European atheists and neo Marxists, many being Roma.
> 
> Yes there are many bad people in every race, but muslim is not a race but a culture and religion. And the rape of young girls in endemic in islam irrespective of their race, it happens in Saudi, Egypt, Turkey, Pakistan, Philipines, Europe and the UK. And in every case were the muslims are in the minority they are the majority offenders. For the indigenous to match the level in the UK we wold need 50,000 know child rapists alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the Gypsies yok, what are your feelings about gays and blacks?
Click to expand...




 As long as they don't push their orientation or play the race card I have no problem with them


----------



## Phoenall

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read another report which mentions that children are being sold for as little as 200 pounds as sex slaves. The perpetrators in this case are pretty much all white.
> 
> Children sold as sex slaves for 200 in Britain World News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the article----it did not say   "the perpetrators are all  "white"  "------why lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Muslims are running gangs in Romania and Poland to smuggle young girls into UK?
> 
> Answer is no. These gangs are primarily made up of Christians and Jews in those countries. The article only talks about Romania and Poland but in reality European countries such Ukraine have quite bit of Jewish gangs which engage in human trafficking.
> 
> There are bad people in every race but you do not seem to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I know is a LIE as both countries are ANTI SEMITIC and any Jew would be lucky to survive. The gangs are all Easter European atheists and neo Marxists, many being Roma.
> 
> Yes there are many bad people in every race, but muslim is not a race but a culture and religion. And the rape of young girls in endemic in islam irrespective of their race, it happens in Saudi, Egypt, Turkey, Pakistan, Philipines, Europe and the UK. And in every case were the muslims are in the minority they are the majority offenders. For the indigenous to match the level in the UK we wold need 50,000 know child rapists alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the Gypsies yok, what are your feelings about gays and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> *Offender statistics*
> 
> *40,345 individuals were registered as sexual offenders in England and Wales on 31 March 2012."*
> Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> I would say the figure of 50000 in the UK mentioned earlier is probably an underestimate.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...




 That figure is not just child rapists but all sexual offenders, including those found with certain American films depicting congress between consenting adults. So my 50,000 indigenous child rapists would be about right as a comparison to the numbers of Pakistani child rapists


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> There seems to be a disconnect between the responsibility of those who rape children and those who are making it into a race thing. Make no mistake: the most common child rapists are scum of the earth who are individuals without morals or scruples who delight in their own perversion. Matters of race etc are only a side issue and are of only minor relevance if any. Any policy of Gov or actions by anyone in authority that enhances the ability of those to exploit children must be opposed and exposed with passion!! To get into slanging about races/ethnicity only lowers the threshold of culpability of the exploiters. It is not about their race or religion; it is about the content of their character; and theirs is evil!
> 
> Greg



Iit is not about "race" so much as cultural differences.  Why does this have to be continually explained?  

In a lot of middle eastern countries (where Islam is predominant), they belief that marrying and having sex with children is OKAY.  Child marriage is a part of their culture, and they are obviously turned on by children.  

I mean, you MUST be attracted to children, if you can marry and carry on sexually with them.  They like YOUNG GIRLS.


----------



## Vikrant

It was not just the white girls who were targeted. It seems like even Pakistani girls were targeted. 

British Pakistani woman who was victim of paedophile neighbour shunned by community Daily Mail Online


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> It was not just the white girls who were targeted. It seems like even Pakistani girls were targeted.
> 
> British Pakistani woman who was victim of paedophile neighbour shunned by community Daily Mail Online





Only in those cases the crime is covered up because it brings much dishonour on the girls family, the man is seen as some superstud by the other Pakistani men and given many accolades when they attend the mosque. A very sick culture that executes the victims of rape and elevates to rapists to sainthood. Can you not see the problem in this ?


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the article----it did not say   "the perpetrators are all  "white"  "------why lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Muslims are running gangs in Romania and Poland to smuggle young girls into UK?
> 
> Answer is no. These gangs are primarily made up of Christians and Jews in those countries. The article only talks about Romania and Poland but in reality European countries such Ukraine have quite bit of Jewish gangs which engage in human trafficking.
> 
> There are bad people in every race but you do not seem to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I know is a LIE as both countries are ANTI SEMITIC and any Jew would be lucky to survive. The gangs are all Easter European atheists and neo Marxists, many being Roma.
> 
> Yes there are many bad people in every race, but muslim is not a race but a culture and religion. And the rape of young girls in endemic in islam irrespective of their race, it happens in Saudi, Egypt, Turkey, Pakistan, Philipines, Europe and the UK. And in every case were the muslims are in the minority they are the majority offenders. For the indigenous to match the level in the UK we wold need 50,000 know child rapists alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the Gypsies yok, what are your feelings about gays and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> *Offender statistics*
> 
> *40,345 individuals were registered as sexual offenders in England and Wales on 31 March 2012."*
> Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> I would say the figure of 50000 in the UK mentioned earlier is probably an underestimate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That figure is not just child rapists but all sexual offenders, including those found with certain American films depicting congress between consenting adults. So my 50,000 indigenous child rapists would be about right as a comparison to the numbers of Pakistani child rapists
Click to expand...


"*35% of all sexual crimes (53,540 sexual crimes in total)* *recorded in England and Wales in 2012/13 were sexual crimes against children under 16."
Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC

*

*From the same source. It is a problem of the UKs as much as anywhere else. *


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a disconnect between the responsibility of those who rape children and those who are making it into a race thing. Make no mistake: the most common child rapists are scum of the earth who are individuals without morals or scruples who delight in their own perversion. Matters of race etc are only a side issue and are of only minor relevance if any. Any policy of Gov or actions by anyone in authority that enhances the ability of those to exploit children must be opposed and exposed with passion!! To get into slanging about races/ethnicity only lowers the threshold of culpability of the exploiters. It is not about their race or religion; it is about the content of their character; and theirs is evil!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iit is not about "race" so much as cultural differences.  Why does this have to be continually explained?
> 
> In a lot of middle eastern countries (where Islam is predominant), they belief that marrying and having sex with children is OKAY.  Child marriage is a part of their culture, and they are obviously turned on by children.
> 
> I mean, you MUST be attracted to children, if you can marry and carry on sexually with them.  They like YOUNG GIRLS.
Click to expand...


I contend that they are not the only ones. Recall the pervert Roman Polanski: he stated that every male wanted to do what he did with young girls. That may be true of perverts but I would say that it is NOT true of most males.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a disconnect between the responsibility of those who rape children and those who are making it into a race thing. Make no mistake: the most common child rapists are scum of the earth who are individuals without morals or scruples who delight in their own perversion. Matters of race etc are only a side issue and are of only minor relevance if any. Any policy of Gov or actions by anyone in authority that enhances the ability of those to exploit children must be opposed and exposed with passion!! To get into slanging about races/ethnicity only lowers the threshold of culpability of the exploiters. It is not about their race or religion; it is about the content of their character; and theirs is evil!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iit is not about "race" so much as cultural differences.  Why does this have to be continually explained?
> 
> In a lot of middle eastern countries (where Islam is predominant), they belief that marrying and having sex with children is OKAY.  Child marriage is a part of their culture, and they are obviously turned on by children.
> 
> I mean, you MUST be attracted to children, if you can marry and carry on sexually with them.  They like YOUNG GIRLS.
Click to expand...


How old was Juliet?  - "not quite fourteen"; as far as I know that attitude cuts across most cultures that were around in medieval times. One must recall that life expectancy at the time was around 30 with most dying before they were even 5yo. Many moslem countries had similar life expectancy up until the 1950s. In short, life was a precarious occupation and the sooner girls were palmed off the better as they were less burden on already stretched resources.

No excuses for perverts raping children of course.

Greg


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not just the white girls who were targeted. It seems like even Pakistani girls were targeted.
> 
> British Pakistani woman who was victim of paedophile neighbour shunned by community Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in those cases the crime is covered up because it brings much dishonour on the girls family, the man is seen as some superstud by the other Pakistani men and given many accolades when they attend the mosque. A very sick culture that executes the victims of rape and elevates to rapists to sainthood. Can you not see the problem in this ?
Click to expand...


Of course I see a problem with it if what you are saying is true. That would totally be a sick culture.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> It was not just the white girls who were targeted. It seems like even Pakistani girls were targeted.
> 
> British Pakistani woman who was victim of paedophile neighbour shunned by community Daily Mail Online



What difference does that make?  Victims are victims.  It doesn't really change anything, IMO.


----------



## Vikrant

Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? 

Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes



Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not just the white girls who were targeted. It seems like even Pakistani girls were targeted.
> 
> British Pakistani woman who was victim of paedophile neighbour shunned by community Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in those cases the crime is covered up because it brings much dishonour on the girls family, the man is seen as some superstud by the other Pakistani men and given many accolades when they attend the mosque. A very sick culture that executes the victims of rape and elevates to rapists to sainthood. Can you not see the problem in this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I see a problem with it if what you are saying is true. That would totally be a sick culture.
Click to expand...





It is a sick culture that puts the mans honour above the life of a woman. and will turn a blind eye to a father,brother, husband killing their wife, sister, daughter because they believe another man touched them accidently in the street.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes





 Simple answer is they were told to by the government or face charges of racism, the muslims friends the neo Marxists held sway and it was only when a right of centre party was elected to rule the UK did we finally get action against the widespread rape and exploitation of very young white girls by racist pakistani men.


----------



## Phoenall

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
Click to expand...




 Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
Click to expand...


I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.

200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation 

I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.

But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!

Greg


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


you are a bit naive


----------



## I.P.Freely

irosie91 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a bit naive
Click to expand...

as you are obviously radicalized.


----------



## Vikrant

I think the screw is tightening on Islamists in UK. There was another raid in London which resulted in arrest of four Islamists with possible connections to IS. 

---

One of four men arrested in London early on Tuesday over a suspected terrorist plot to mount an attack in Britain is believed by investigators to have links to Syria and Islamic State (Isis).

Counter-terrorism officials said one of the group may have had access to weapons and this was reflected by the fact armed officers led the raid on his address. During that raid an officer fired an electric current from a Taser intended to subdue a suspect.

The four men, aged 20 to 21, were being questioned at police stations in central London.

The Metropolitan police said officers from its counter-terrorism command had arrested the four “on suspicion of being concerned in the commission, preparation or instigation of acts of terrorism”.

It is not believed that explosives were involved in any plot, although searches were described as at an early stage.

A Whitehall source told the Press Association that officers believed the raids were an early disruption of what could have been a “significant plot”.

It is understood that one of the four has a connection to Isis, the Islamist extremist group that has captured large swaths of territory in Iraq and Syria and has been responsible for the beheading of Western hostages, including two Britons.

Foreign policy and security analysts have been warning that there could be a retaliation in the UK in response to British fighter planes joining the US and some Arab states in bombing raids on Isis in Iraq. An Isis member last week called in a video for Muslims in Britain to rise up to cause terror in the country.

However, the arrests are not connected to the Isis member with a British accent shown in videos of the beheadings. Although the man was masked in the videos, the FBI claims he has been identified.

The four men arrested were all resident in Britain. One of the addresses was in west London and the rest were in central London. Scotland Yard said: “One of the men aged 21 was Tasered during his arrest. He was not injured and did not require medical treatment.

The Met added that officers from the counter-terrorism command – SO15 – “were assisted in the execution of warrants at one of the addresses by officers from the specialist firearms command (SCO19). No shots were fired.

“A number of residential addresses and vehicles are being searched by specialist officers in west and central London as part of the investigation. The searches are ongoing. These arrests and searches are part of an ongoing investigation into Islamist-related terrorism.”

Surveillance led counter-terrorism officers to assess that one of the men may have access to weapons, hence the decision to send armed officers to one of the addresses. It was at that address that the Taser was used.

The raids followed a pre-planned operation, with at least some of the men having been subject to monitoring by counter-terrorism investigators for some time.

Following a joint meeting between SO15 and MI5 at an executive liaison group, the decision was made to disrupt any plot. Counter-terrorism investigators believed they had enough material to stage arrests.

The decision to disrupt a suspected plot is usually taken because it is believed there is too great a chance of an attack being staged or because investigators believe they have enough evidence to test their suspicions through the courts.

However, some past high-profile terror arrests have been based on intelligence that turned out to be inaccurate, and have led to accusations that police and MI5 have ramped up the nature of possible plots.

The fear of a terrorist attack being carried out by people with connections to Syria or Iraq led the Joint Terrorism Analysis Centre (JTAC) to recommend raising the terrorist threat level in August to severe, its second highest level.

Announcing the decision to change the threat level the home secretary, Theresa May, said it was “related to developments in Syria and Iraq, where terrorist groups are planning attacks against the west”.

Counter-terror investigators in both the police and MI5 have been facing an increasing workload as they assess and investigate potential threats from people with connections to several hotspots around the world.

The threat from Isis extremists is the current main source of concern, but there remains anxiety about those with connections to alleged violent extremists in Syria and al-Qaida linked groups there, as well as al-Shabaab in Somalia, and also al-Qaida inspired terrorists with links to Pakistan.

The security services assess how dangerous terror suspects are, but in the two instances in the modern era which saw people murdered – the July 2005 attacks in London and last year’s attack on the soldier Lee Rigby – the violent jihadists responsible had slipped through the net.

After Tuesday’s arrests the terrorist threat level remained unchanged at severe. This means that JTAC, which is housed within MI5, has advised ministers that an attack is highly likely.

Police arrest man in London over suspected terror plot linked to Isis UK news The Guardian


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Culturally the UK has forgotten more about child prostitution than the Pakistani's new, we exported the vice to our colonial conquests.The UK even populated counties like Australia with "child prostitutes".
> Throughout the 19th century, philanthropists, church groups and others flourished, working to "rescue" children from "moral danger" - an all encompassing definition which covered anything from sexual activity before marriage to child prostitution.
> 
> In 1848, it was claimed that almost 2,700 girls in London between the ages of 11 and 16 were hospitalised because of venereal disease, many as a result of prosti tution. In 1875, the age of consent, which had remained at 12 since 1285, was raised to 13, partly as a result of concerns about child prostitution.
> 
> But concern continued and, in 1881, a select committee, set up to investigate the issue, reported that child prostitution was rampant. One police officer told the committee that, in London, children above the age of 13 could be procured "without any difficulty whatsoever". Another spoke of how it was "scarcely possible for anyone between nine o'clock in the evening, and one o'clock in the morning to walk along Pentonville Road without being accosted by about a dozen young girls between 13 and 14 years of age".
> 
> The famous editor of the Pall Mall Gazette, William Stead, launched an investigative campaign to uncover the extent of child prostitution by visiting brothels, and actually bought a child prostitute for himself to expose the double standards of the Victorian public. Stead was a brilliant publicist and before long the country was in uproar. A mass demonstration of 250,000 people converged on Trafalgar Square to demand an increase in the age of consent. In 1885, the Criminal Law Amendment Act was passed, raising the age of consent to 16.
> Age of innocence Society The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 130 years later some immigrants from a 3rd world cess pit reintroduce child prostitution on a large scale to rural Britain. Not in its capital or major cities but in its rural areas, and being protected by the very people who should have been seeing to it they were arrested and deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.
> 
> to quote from article
> The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.
> 
> Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.
> 
> That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.
> 
> It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
Click to expand...

Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Vikrant terrorist threat levels in the UK are seasonal, it was raised to its current level on the 29th of August the end of the summer tourist season.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 130 years later some immigrants from a 3rd world cess pit reintroduce child prostitution on a large scale to rural Britain. Not in its capital or major cities but in its rural areas, and being protected by the very people who should have been seeing to it they were arrested and deported.
> 
> 
> 
> Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.
> 
> to quote from article
> The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.
> 
> Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.
> 
> That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.
> 
> It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
Click to expand...




 Not on benefits old fruit just my private pension, but the law enforcement in the UK have said the same thing so who is right YOU OR THEM...........

 Ignorant neo Marxist Jews should be disallowed from ever leaving Russia were they belong in jail


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a bit naive
Click to expand...


Maybe, but I am an optimist.

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Vikrant terrorist threat levels in the UK are seasonal, it was raised to its current level on the 29th of August the end of the summer tourist season.





 Which also tied in with the start of the Ramadan problems. Last year it was at a different time because Ramadan is tied to the moon. ( more proof that islam is a moon cult )


----------



## Phoenall

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a bit naive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I am an optimist.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...




 So your glass is half full then.............


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a bit naive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as you are obviously radicalized.
Click to expand...


I would say obviously not!! I understand where Rosie is coming from...she's been around a bit more than I, maybe.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a bit naive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as you are obviously radicalized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say obviously not!! I understand where Rosie is coming from...she's been around a bit more than I, maybe.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


not exactly----my knowledge is not a matter of    "experience"----but of the scholarly and field observation kind.     I know what goes on in prisons only because-----I had to do some work there


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 130 years later some immigrants from a 3rd world cess pit reintroduce child prostitution on a large scale to rural Britain. Not in its capital or major cities but in its rural areas, and being protected by the very people who should have been seeing to it they were arrested and deported.
> 
> 
> 
> Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.
> 
> to quote from article
> The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.
> 
> Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.
> 
> That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.
> 
> It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
Click to expand...


When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?

The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show. 

Greg


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.
> 
> to quote from article
> The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.
> 
> Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.
> 
> That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.
> 
> It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a bit naive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I am an optimist.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your glass is half full then.............
Click to expand...


I am indeed delighted in the half glass that I have consumed and happily anticipate the rest. 

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.
> 
> to quote from article
> The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.
> 
> Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.
> 
> That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.
> 
> It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but I see this problem is getting worse worldwide, and NOT better.


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
Click to expand...


It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!

And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.

Greg


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a bit naive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I am an optimist.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your glass is half full then.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am indeed delighted in the half glass that I have consumed and happily anticipate the rest.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


who is happy?     he who is satisfied with his portion        ( can say that in Hebrew----by memory-----I was forced to memorize  "sayings"  ------long long ago---when I was young  (and beautiful) )      ----well---not really FORCED-------I volunteered


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I see this problem is getting worse worldwide, and NOT better.
Click to expand...


A wise bloke once said that the world will go on. I will back Humanities' adaptability and creativity regardless of setbacks over time. As long as there is peace in the world then well and good; a few hotspots are hardly going to stop the world from turning. I do agree of course that they must be dealt with and frankly should have been dealt with sooner.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I see this problem is getting worse worldwide, and NOT better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A wise bloke once said that the world will go on. I will back Humanities' adaptability and creativity regardless of setbacks over time. As long as there is peace in the world then well and good; a few hotspots are hardly going to stop the world from turning. I do agree of course that they must be dealt with and frankly should have been dealt with sooner.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Whaaat?  There is not "peace" in the world right now.  Pretty much the whole Middle East is fighting, and then there's the stuff happening everywhere else in the world (like Africa, Ukraine, etc), our own country fighting amongst ourselves.  Where are you seeing peace?  I'm not seeing that at all.


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


do I really believe that the muslims of Indonesia,  Pakistan and India will support an  ARAB CALIPHATE----damn straight I do.       So will the muslims of the Balkans and those damned Asian  "STANS"   ------I learned about islam from muslims from south east asia----
and found them a lot more NUTTY  than
arabs  -----one of the most normal muslim I knew was Saudi.    Iranians used to be normal and under the skin---
still are.     I do not believe that there will be Iranians in isis------besides---Iranians hate arabs------both for "racial"  reasons and for the Shiite/sunni thing-----really---MORE RACIAL THAN IDEOLOGICAL----Iranians cannot tolerate even Pakistani Shiites

turks?     probably some ----maybe. -----
????       I do believe it is going to get WORSE  before it finally self destructs


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> 
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
Click to expand...



I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called 
EMULATING AL NABI


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> 
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
Click to expand...


They are an obscenity that deserve our opposition to the point of exterminating them. Iran has many internal dissenters and is a basket case economically. Yes: if the get the "bomb" then they will become more problematic but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. But we will cross it!! One may recall that eastern Europe was in the vice of the Ottomans for centuries. They saw their ilk's strategies close up....but the Ottomans are no more. They also saw off the Communists and are now trying to see off corrupt legacies from those times. There is much to do still but there is no turning back!!

I doubt that the children of the  ISIS scum will know their fathers. The US and its allies will see to that!



Greg


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
Click to expand...


Sorry, that was supposed to be IRAQ.


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> 
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do I really believe that the muslims of Indonesia,  Pakistan and India will support an  ARAB CALIPHATE----damn straight I do.       So will the muslims of the Balkans and those damned Asian  "STANS"   ------I learned about islam from muslims from south east asia----
> and found them a lot more NUTTY  than
> arabs  -----one of the most normal muslim I knew was Saudi.    Iranians used to be normal and under the skin---
> still are.     I do not believe that there will be Iranians in isis------besides---Iranians hate arabs------both for "racial"  reasons and for the Shiite/sunni thing-----really---MORE RACIAL THAN IDEOLOGICAL----Iranians cannot tolerate even Pakistani Shiites
> 
> turks?     probably some ----maybe. -----
> ????       I do believe it is going to get WORSE  before it finally self destructs
Click to expand...


We are agreed that it will self-destruct. I have every support for any who will help it along a bit. I have also met some from Iran; a PhD stands out when I was attending a rally in Trafalgar Square. We spoke at length afterwards and he made a lot of sense. He was against the trivial questions of religion and was wanting some hard decisions against extremists; he didn't want the extremists voices to be the only ones heard. Let's face it; underneath Indonesians are mostly not overly Islamic; they are still more Adat. The extremists will have their supporters; they'll keep things interesting for a while.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
Click to expand...


I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them. 

Greg


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do I really believe that the muslims of Indonesia,  Pakistan and India will support an  ARAB CALIPHATE----damn straight I do.       So will the muslims of the Balkans and those damned Asian  "STANS"   ------I learned about islam from muslims from south east asia----
> and found them a lot more NUTTY  than
> arabs  -----one of the most normal muslim I knew was Saudi.    Iranians used to be normal and under the skin---
> still are.     I do not believe that there will be Iranians in isis------besides---Iranians hate arabs------both for "racial"  reasons and for the Shiite/sunni thing-----really---MORE RACIAL THAN IDEOLOGICAL----Iranians cannot tolerate even Pakistani Shiites
> 
> turks?     probably some ----maybe. -----
> ????       I do believe it is going to get WORSE  before it finally self destructs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are agreed that it will self-destruct. I have every support for any who will help it along a bit. I have also met some from Iran; a PhD stands out when I was attending a rally in Trafalgar Square. We spoke at length afterwards and he made a lot of sense. He was against the trivial questions of religion and was wanting some hard decisions against extremists; he didn't want the extremists voices to be the only ones heard. Let's face it; underneath Indonesians are mostly not overly Islamic; they are still more Adat. The extremists will have their supporters; they'll keep things interesting for a while.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I have to admit-----I do not really know----ie in the course of my life----I did not work with or socialize with ANY Indonesians----so I do not know----but I know indian and Pakistani muslims well enough to know that some will be EAGER to CREATE THE CALIPHATE---as a prelude to the RECREATION of  THE MOGHUL EMPIRE   (yup---they are that nuts)


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
or mom's family


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
Click to expand...


Agreed.  Women have very FEW rights in those countries.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Women have very FEW rights in those countries.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Women have very FEW rights in those countries.
Click to expand...



It is not really an issue of "women's"  rights----it an issue of   "MUSLIM RIGHTS"-------if a muslim rapes a non-muslim-----or a recognized "enemy"---       keep in mind----when muslims fight each other they DECARE--the enemy group  "non muslim"     (takfir)-----so that woman ends up with the rights of a non muslim---ie none


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
Click to expand...


How that pans out is anybody's guess. If ISIS is weakened by the Allies and the Syrians engage them in Syria....not a great outlook for the extremists' plans at all. Once the dust settles it will indeed be interesting as to what emerges. As for a "caliphate"......can't see that turkey getting off the ground.

Greg


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How that pans out is anybody's guess. If ISIS is weakened by the Allies and the Syrians engage them in Syria....not a great outlook for the extremists' plans at all. Once the dust settles it will indeed be interesting as to what emerges. As for a "caliphate"......can't see that turkey getting off the ground.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



right---but its a matter of time---and lots of blood letting


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Women have very FEW rights in those countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Women have very FEW rights in those countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not really an issue of "women's"  rights----it an issue of   "MUSLIM RIGHTS"-------if a muslim rapes a non-muslim-----or a recognized "enemy"---       keep in mind----when muslims fight each other they DECARE--the enemy group  "non muslim"     (takfir)-----so that woman ends up with the rights of a non muslim---ie none
Click to expand...


That is true; history shows that non-muslims who are violated get a very bad deal. Until they get their revenge. I am thinking here of Ottomans of course. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How that pans out is anybody's guess. If ISIS is weakened by the Allies and the Syrians engage them in Syria....not a great outlook for the extremists' plans at all. Once the dust settles it will indeed be interesting as to what emerges. As for a "caliphate"......can't see that turkey getting off the ground.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> right---but its a matter of time---and lots of blood letting
Click to expand...


Agreed. Turkey is quite happy to see the Kurds in Syria decimated; when they enter the fight will be important. I suspect that it will be sooner than later. Of course the response is lamentably planned; this should have been sorted out years ago. I am actually quite angry about it.

Greg


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How that pans out is anybody's guess. If ISIS is weakened by the Allies and the Syrians engage them in Syria....not a great outlook for the extremists' plans at all. Once the dust settles it will indeed be interesting as to what emerges. As for a "caliphate"......can't see that turkey getting off the ground.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> right---but its a matter of time---and lots of blood letting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. Turkey is quite happy to see the Kurds in Syria decimated; when they enter the fight will be important. I suspect that it will be sooner than later. Of course the response is lamentably planned; this should have been sorted out years ago. I am actually quite angry about it.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Turkey got kurds too.       and----a fairly large population of Christians-------and then----there are----greeks---but the greeks are harmless lately----they got their own
problems      I think turkey is going to get those turks who moved to  GERMANY-------back


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Women have very FEW rights in those countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Women have very FEW rights in those countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not really an issue of "women's"  rights----it an issue of   "MUSLIM RIGHTS"-------if a muslim rapes a non-muslim-----or a recognized "enemy"---       keep in mind----when muslims fight each other they DECARE--the enemy group  "non muslim"     (takfir)-----so that woman ends up with the rights of a non muslim---ie none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true; history shows that non-muslims who are violated get a very bad deal. Until they get their revenge. I am thinking here of Ottomans of course.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


what about the OTTOMANS?     they were the best of the bunch-------not good----but better----relatively speaking.      Today turks reject that  OTTOMAN MODEL----it was too nice.   -------ATATURK is now
considered a traitor.       The OTTOMAN empire was not really under control------local sheiks did their own things


----------



## I.P.Freely

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a bit naive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as you are obviously radicalized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say obviously not!! I understand where Rosie is coming from...she's been around a bit more than I, maybe.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

would you like to reconsider?


----------



## I.P.Freely

If convicted I wonder how many victims Savile's gang of paedophiles abused? 
Former Radio Caroline DJ raped girl with Jimmy Savile court told UK news The Guardian


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.
> 
> to quote from article
> The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.
> 
> Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.
> 
> That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.
> 
> It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on benefits old fruit just my private pension, but the law enforcement in the UK have said the same thing so who is right YOU OR THEM...........
> 
> Ignorant neo Marxist Jews should be disallowed from ever leaving Russia were they belong in jail
Click to expand...

but of course sick note, you would say that!


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is imploding already. ISIS has overextended its supply lines; it is about to be bombed back to the middle ages. It has only had some space to fill because of the Syrians and a few bad policies of both the Iraqi Gov and the USA. This  is far from a main event and frankly should have been dealt with a lot earlier. Now it will be a tad more difficult but it seems on the right track now. But to anyone who thinks it won't take "boots on the ground" by the US and allies; wishful thinking!!
> 
> And no: I do NOT consider it trivial. Do you really think that the Moslems in Indonesia, Pakistan and India are going to support an Arab caliphate?? It may get a few radical supporters but nothing mainstream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Women have very FEW rights in those countries.
Click to expand...

but shirley that suits you as an anti abortionist?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Stand against extremism Manchester Muslims join thousands across UK to denounce ISIS terror Mancunian Matters


----------



## Phoenall

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read this you Goyim idiot. British Politics and Policy at LSE 8211 Child sexual exploitation in the UK is all too common. But notions of gangs and grooming are a distraction and hinder our efforts to combat the problem.
> 
> to quote from article
> The history of child prostitution is one of dissembling. In Britain we find it difficult to talk about the fact that child prostitution exists. We want to blame it on foreigners. We want to say that it’s unethical for actors to depict such realities. We simply don’t want to admit, even now, that child prostitution exists. It is easier to conceive of the problem as one created by Asian or Pakistani men, Belgian bullies and Mayhew’s Jews, and that’s that.
> 
> Yet the inescapable fact is that child prostitution is part of British life. It’s a product of deprivation, poverty, abuse and a series of hardships that break the spirit, devalue a sense of self to the degree that some young teenagers feel that the risk to their lives is inconsequential. It may be true that some Asian or Pakistani gangs are particularly active in child prostitution. But if gangs vanished overnight, child prostitution would remain with us.
> 
> That’s the hard truth to face up to. Notions of racial groups and ‘grooming’ are a distraction. The idea that men come along, identify vulnerable girls and exploit them has some truth in them, but it also masks a deeper reality of children whose lives are a state of such emotional confusion that affection, abandonment, violence, love and abuse become fused into a single crushing experience of life-long neglect and exploitation.
> 
> It’s much simpler to blame Asian gangs, Belgian bullies and street-wise groomers. It simplifies the problem of poverty and neglect and exonerates the fundamental injustices in society that are at the root of sexual exploitation. It allows us to look the other way and, tragically, in doing so, prolongs the abuse of children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children?
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1 400 Rotherham Children Political Correctness - Forbes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...




 It also saw the mass murders of 10s of millions in the name of islam by "peaceful muslims" in India, horn of Africa, Philipines, Balkans and the Middle East. It saw an escalation of ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM that was state sanctioned in many cases. The last crusade was today as the ISIL scum took over another town in Iraq/Syria, the last reformation was when ISLAMONAZI's reformed a nation to Islamic caliphate status. A piece of string can be any length, usually as long as is needed.  Change is a natural progression that is for ever in flux and is never still, like the seasons many changes come slowly and we don't realise until the first snow falls or the first flowers bloom that change has been made.


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bastion of Jewish communists and neo Marxists that preaches all about allowing child sexual exploitation. The biggest traitor in the UK at the moment was a product of the LSE, and he refuses to condemn child sex abuse. A neo Marxist Jew like you who uses his Jewishness when it suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eck, what a terrible story.  How can people be so rotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
Click to expand...





 The noises of an imminent implosion can just be heard as the more conservative Islamic nations make noises about stopping the extremists. They are relying on the west to soften the terrorists before they mobilise and take control of the land and put in place their own puppets.


----------



## I.P.Freely

BBC News - UK imams condemn Isis in online video


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well goy  your true credentials are emerging, first you admitted to being a holocaust denier, now you are an anti Semite.
> One question if all British Pakistani males were locked up would the abhorrent acts of child prostitution stop?
> The rest of your ramblings are drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now were have I denied the holocaust you lying POS neo Marxist. You are the ANTI SEMITE as shown by your many posts.
> 
> As I have said before no it wouldn't, but it would reduce by at least 90% as the main pimps would be out of the picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well christonazi goy if you believe that, then no wonder you are a benefit cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple when they embrace islam and follow its commands and structure, the same people will cut of the head of a British aid worker or an American politician as a show of terrorism. Or slit open the body of an enemy and eat his liver and heart. When for the last 1400 years it has been instilled in them that this is normal behaviour and must be followed because the perfect muslim did it then you know that islam is the problem and needs to be removed from all civilised nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against the perverts of any group but I do not accept that all moslems are tarred with the same brush. The World has not developed evenly...even the USA was years behind the Brits on slavery. The the world moves onward as will and does many of the moslem faith.
> 
> 200 000 Indians volunteer to join effort against Islamic State militants in Iraq mosque says - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> I have no doubt that Islam has its deep and hard core problems but people move forward...as have many Moslems. The flyspecks that are Isis and their ilk: Hamas, Hezbollah, the Taliban etc, only have some transient success because of the isolation of their theatres of influence. The world is catching up and the backblocks of Islam will eventually move forward as the modern world intrudes into their spaces.
> 
> But until then I agree that it is up to the West to assist the violent scum amongst them to meet their maker!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long should we wait and how many people will have to die first, in the name of this "religion?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last crusade??? When was the Reformation? How long is a piece of string?
> 
> The 20th century saw the rise of the USA, the EU, Communism...and its demise, two massive world wars. Why are we shocked at a few skirmishes? Change will come sooner than later because change has accelerated already. Frankly the freak shows are just a side show.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok----trivial for you-----NOW HEAR  (or read) THIS!!!!!      the  *****CALIPHATE****   thing is HUGE for muslims.      Watch it gain momentum~~~  (before it implodes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The noises of an imminent implosion can just be heard as the more conservative Islamic nations make noises about stopping the extremists. They are relying on the west to soften the terrorists before they mobilise and take control of the land and put in place their own puppets.
Click to expand...

A sound practice that the UK and America has used for years.The puppets have to be acceptable to the west.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Stand against extremism Manchester Muslims join thousands across UK to denounce ISIS terror Mancunian Matters






 Too little too late, they always come in when the damage has been done . Were did we see muslims protesting about the rise of terrorism in Pakistan until the border controls held them up as they were interrogated about their recent trips abroad, or why they were going to Pakistan during term time with their 14 year old daughter. Did not see any muslims protesting about Fat Andy when he and his gang were bad mouthing British service men and women who were repatriated  through Brize Norton, that was left to the British to do and fat andy demanded police protection when things became heated.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> BBC News - UK imams condemn Isis in online video




 Why didn't they condemn extremist islam 100 years ago when they could have re-educated the illiterate peasants to stop believing all that was written in the Koran ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - UK imams condemn Isis in online video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't they condemn extremist islam 100 years ago when they could have re-educated the illiterate peasants to stop believing all that was written in the Koran ?
Click to expand...

Your asking me as an atheist, all religious books are filled with lies and deceit. Do you know what passage of the bible was read to the crews who dropped the atomic bomb  on Hiroshima and Nagasaki? 135000 men,women and children died.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand against extremism Manchester Muslims join thousands across UK to denounce ISIS terror Mancunian Matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too little too late, they always come in when the damage has been done . Were did we see muslims protesting about the rise of terrorism in Pakistan until the border controls held them up as they were interrogated about their recent trips abroad, or why they were going to Pakistan during term time with their 14 year old daughter. Did not see any muslims protesting about Fat Andy when he and his gang were bad mouthing British service men and women who were repatriated  through Brize Norton, that was left to the British to do and fat andy demanded police protection when things became heated.
Click to expand...

More ChristoNazi drivel.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand against extremism Manchester Muslims join thousands across UK to denounce ISIS terror Mancunian Matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too little too late, they always come in when the damage has been done . Were did we see muslims protesting about the rise of terrorism in Pakistan until the border controls held them up as they were interrogated about their recent trips abroad, or why they were going to Pakistan during term time with their 14 year old daughter. Did not see any muslims protesting about Fat Andy when he and his gang were bad mouthing British service men and women who were repatriated  through Brize Norton, that was left to the British to do and fat andy demanded police protection when things became heated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ChristoNazi drivel.
Click to expand...




 Stop yapping like a mad dog


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's happening in Iran with ISIS?  They don't CARE if they don't have supporters.  They have been raping women and girls to impregnate them to create "followers" so that they thread themselves into the fabric of the communities.  If anyone dares to stand up to them, what do you think would happen to that person or people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I is confused  chris-----what muslims in Iran?     there are some ethnic arabs in Iran-----but they are suppressed-----MOST IRANIANS are Shiites----so far as I have been able to figure things out----ISIS is sunni  -----uhm---raping and claiming the kids is how islam was spread     (watch me get attacked for revealing that truth)     Islamic LAW provides that the  "product"  of an Islamic rape-----is a MUSLIM ---no matter what the mother is----it goes with the rapist dad------the mom has nothing to say about it.     -----its called
> EMULATING AL NABI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect hat as regards the ISIS rapist "dads" they will be long gone before their kids get to live with them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does not matter----by  ISLAMIC LAW---they belong to DAD's family----really----they do not get to go home to mama---
> or mom's family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Women have very FEW rights in those countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but shirley that suits you as an anti abortionist?
Click to expand...


Just because a person personally disagrees with something does not mean they are "anti" whatever that thing may be.  You should really try using that thing in your head that we refer to as a BRAIN before you make yourself look foolish, talking about that which you know nothing.  Where is Mr. T when we need him to pity the fool?


----------



## Vikrant

We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue. 

First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims. 

Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.



I certainly wouldn't "persecute" anyone.  However, I would be hesitant to trust a Muslim, especially if I had a young daughter.  Sorry, but that's just the way I feel.

Just to clarify, it's not because of this story.  It's because I know that in Pakistan and other Muslim countries, it isn't just "extremists" who practice child marriage.  It is quite common.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand against extremism Manchester Muslims join thousands across UK to denounce ISIS terror Mancunian Matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too little too late, they always come in when the damage has been done . Were did we see muslims protesting about the rise of terrorism in Pakistan until the border controls held them up as they were interrogated about their recent trips abroad, or why they were going to Pakistan during term time with their 14 year old daughter. Did not see any muslims protesting about Fat Andy when he and his gang were bad mouthing British service men and women who were repatriated  through Brize Norton, that was left to the British to do and fat andy demanded police protection when things became heated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ChristoNazi drivel.
Click to expand...

Oh woof woof!!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - UK imams condemn Isis in online video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't they condemn extremist islam 100 years ago when they could have re-educated the illiterate peasants to stop believing all that was written in the Koran ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your asking me as an atheist, all religious books are filled with lies and deceit. Do you know what passage of the bible was read to the crews who dropped the atomic bomb  on Hiroshima and Nagasaki? 135000 men,women and children died.
Click to expand...


Dunno, but I think Bockscar had the desired result.

"_*"They did not surrender after
Hiroshima
- they did not surrender until after Nagasaki."*"_

_Greg_


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.





 What criteria should we use to differentiate between what you call innocent muslims and what you call terrorists. What is the defining line that they have to step over before they become terrorists.
 Would it be adherence to the Koran and its teachings and claiming that everything in the Koran is valid and must be obeyed ?


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria should we use to differentiate between what you call innocent muslims and what you call terrorists. What is the defining line that they have to step over before they become terrorists.
> Would it be adherence to the Koran and its teachings and claiming that everything in the Koran is valid and must be obeyed ?
Click to expand...


as I see it-----so long as muslims continue to hold a belief
that they are ENTITLED  to impose ---or even should
consider imposition of shariah an "ideal"---or even consider
shariah societies IDEAL FOR THE WORLD  ------they will
continue to produce people who consider violence in order to achieve such a goal    "HOLY"


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria should we use to differentiate between what you call innocent muslims and what you call terrorists. What is the defining line that they have to step over before they become terrorists.
> Would it be adherence to the Koran and its teachings and claiming that everything in the Koran is valid and must be obeyed ?
Click to expand...

The "MUST BE OBEYED" bit with violence threatened. I can say "everything in the Bible is valid" but not want to convert everyone to be Westboro baptists at the point of a gun or under threats of violence.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria should we use to differentiate between what you call innocent muslims and what you call terrorists. What is the defining line that they have to step over before they become terrorists.
> Would it be adherence to the Koran and its teachings and claiming that everything in the Koran is valid and must be obeyed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "MUST BE OBEYED" bit with violence threatened. I can say "everything in the Bible is valid" but not want to convert everyone to be Westboro baptists at the point of a gun or under threats of violence.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


What do you mean by that?  Honestly, I don't think there are very many "moderate" Muslims in the Middle East.  When you are praying SIX times a day (making sure to face Mecca), then you are taking your religion ULTRA seriously.  I read that the first prayer session is 2 hours before dawn.  I think anyone who adheres by these rules is pretty much "all in."


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria should we use to differentiate between what you call innocent muslims and what you call terrorists. What is the defining line that they have to step over before they become terrorists.
> Would it be adherence to the Koran and its teachings and claiming that everything in the Koran is valid and must be obeyed ?
Click to expand...


You should apply the same criteria you would apply in determining the innocence of a Christian. You do not hold it against Christians when they adhere to their religion then why are you so anxious to judge Muslims unfavorably when they adhere to their religion? 

There is no doubt about that there are factions in Islam that pose danger to humanity and a great deal of them reside in Pakistan and many of them have migrated to UK from Pakistan. But as decent human beings, we cannot lump innocent Muslims with terrorists.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria should we use to differentiate between what you call innocent muslims and what you call terrorists. What is the defining line that they have to step over before they become terrorists.
> Would it be adherence to the Koran and its teachings and claiming that everything in the Koran is valid and must be obeyed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should apply the same criteria you would apply in determining the innocence of a Christian. You do not hold it against Christians when they adhere to their religion then why are you so anxious to judge Muslims unfavorably when they adhere to their religion?
> 
> There is no doubt about that there are factions in Islam that pose danger to humanity and a great deal of them reside in Pakistan and many of them have migrated to UK from Pakistan. But as decent human beings, we cannot lump innocent Muslims with terrorists.
Click to expand...





 Were do Christians adhere to wanton killing and violence against non Christians to forcibly convert them. Were do Christians adhere to lies and deceit to cover up their atrocities and excesses. Were do Christians state that God gave them the world and try and take it from its rightful owners.

There are no faction in islam there are only muslims according to the Koran, muslims that follow the unchanging word of allah. Would you call a person who sets out to carve gashes in the heads of children with razor sharp knives a terrorist, because I would.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria should we use to differentiate between what you call innocent muslims and what you call terrorists. What is the defining line that they have to step over before they become terrorists.
> Would it be adherence to the Koran and its teachings and claiming that everything in the Koran is valid and must be obeyed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should apply the same criteria you would apply in determining the innocence of a Christian. You do not hold it against Christians when they adhere to their religion then why are you so anxious to judge Muslims unfavorably when they adhere to their religion?
> 
> There is no doubt about that there are factions in Islam that pose danger to humanity and a great deal of them reside in Pakistan and many of them have migrated to UK from Pakistan. But as decent human beings, we cannot lump innocent Muslims with terrorists.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria should we use to differentiate between what you call innocent muslims and what you call terrorists. What is the defining line that they have to step over before they become terrorists.
> Would it be adherence to the Koran and its teachings and claiming that everything in the Koran is valid and must be obeyed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "MUST BE OBEYED" bit with violence threatened. I can say "everything in the Bible is valid" but not want to convert everyone to be Westboro baptists at the point of a gun or under threats of violence.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that?  Honestly, I don't think there are very many "moderate" Muslims in the Middle East.  When you are praying SIX times a day (making sure to face Mecca), then you are taking your religion ULTRA seriously.  I read that the first prayer session is 2 hours before dawn.  I think anyone who adheres by these rules is pretty much "all in."
Click to expand...


I do not believe that strict adherence to prayer rules is
predictive of violent behavior or "radical behavior"-----
HOWEVER----that which is predictive   IMHO-----of
"something bad will happen"----is the expressed
opinions of the   "IMAM"  in his weekly teaching thing---
the KHUTBAH JUMAAT----especially into the ears of children


----------



## gtopa1

> -is the expressed
> opinions of the "IMAM" in his weekly teaching thing---
> the KHUTBAH JUMAAT----especially into the ears of children



Quite!! As an old philosopher friend of mine said about ideas and the gullible; you put shite in and you get shite out!!!

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria should we use to differentiate between what you call innocent muslims and what you call terrorists. What is the defining line that they have to step over before they become terrorists.
> Would it be adherence to the Koran and its teachings and claiming that everything in the Koran is valid and must be obeyed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should apply the same criteria you would apply in determining the innocence of a Christian. You do not hold it against Christians when they adhere to their religion then why are you so anxious to judge Muslims unfavorably when they adhere to their religion?
> 
> There is no doubt about that there are factions in Islam that pose danger to humanity and a great deal of them reside in Pakistan and many of them have migrated to UK from Pakistan. But as decent human beings, we cannot lump innocent Muslims with terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to adopt a balanced position on this issue.
> 
> First, we must not persecute innocent Muslims.
> 
> Second, we must do everything we can to eliminate Islamist terrorists. They pose danger to humanity including Muslims. No country should ever provide weapons or any kind of support to Islamist fundamentalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria should we use to differentiate between what you call innocent muslims and what you call terrorists. What is the defining line that they have to step over before they become terrorists.
> Would it be adherence to the Koran and its teachings and claiming that everything in the Koran is valid and must be obeyed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "MUST BE OBEYED" bit with violence threatened. I can say "everything in the Bible is valid" but not want to convert everyone to be Westboro baptists at the point of a gun or under threats of violence.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that?  Honestly, I don't think there are very many "moderate" Muslims in the Middle East.  When you are praying SIX times a day (making sure to face Mecca), then you are taking your religion ULTRA seriously.  I read that the first prayer session is 2 hours before dawn.  I think anyone who adheres by these rules is pretty much "all in."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not believe that strict adherence to prayer rules is
> predictive of violent behavior or "radical behavior"-----
> HOWEVER----that which is predictive   IMHO-----of
> "something bad will happen"----is the expressed
> opinions of the   "IMAM"  in his weekly teaching thing---
> the KHUTBAH JUMAAT----especially into the ears of children
Click to expand...


Well, I think it is a good indication of obsession.  Praying SIX times a day???  Also, getting up 2 hours BEFORE DAWN to pray? Good grief, those people are nuts IMO.

It's an unhealthy obsession if you ask me.


----------



## Vikrant

Here is another sad exploitation of a young girl in UK. We are talking about rape of a 10-year old. Lord! 

---



> The victim was also repeatedly raped by Ilyas Ashar, 85, who along with his wife, Tallat, 69, subjected her to a life of "misery and degradation" from the moment she was brought from Pakistan as a 10-year-old girl in June 2000.



Forced labour girl awarded 100 000


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Here is another sad exploitation of a young girl in UK. We are talking about rape of a 10-year old. Lord!
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The victim was also repeatedly raped by Ilyas Ashar, 85, who along with his wife, Tallat, 69, subjected her to a life of "misery and degradation" from the moment she was brought from Pakistan as a 10-year-old girl in June 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forced labour girl awarded 100 000
Click to expand...



Notice the name and figure out how indigenous he was


----------



## Vikrant

These sex crimes were not committed by Pakistanis but Libyans. I did not want to start a separate thread so I am sticking it here. 

---

Libyan cadets Ibrahim Naji El Maarfi, 20, and Mohammed Abdalsalam, 27, appeared at Cambridge Magistrates' Court last week and admitted two counts of sexual assaulting women in the city. They are awaiting sentencing.

Khaled El Azibi, 18, has been charged with three counts of sexual assault linked to the same incident but has yet to enter a plea.

Moktar Ali Saad Mahmoud, 33, and Ibrahim Abogutila, 22, have been remanded in custody after appearing in court charged with raping a man in Cambridge.

Libyan Soldiers Sent Home After UK Sex Attacks


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> These sex crimes were not committed by Pakistanis but Libyans. I did not want to start a separate thread so I am sticking it here.
> 
> ---
> 
> Libyan cadets Ibrahim Naji El Maarfi, 20, and Mohammed Abdalsalam, 27, appeared at Cambridge Magistrates' Court last week and admitted two counts of sexual assaulting women in the city. They are awaiting sentencing.
> 
> Khaled El Azibi, 18, has been charged with three counts of sexual assault linked to the same incident but has yet to enter a plea.
> 
> Moktar Ali Saad Mahmoud, 33, and Ibrahim Abogutila, 22, have been remanded in custody after appearing in court charged with raping a man in Cambridge.
> 
> Libyan Soldiers Sent Home After UK Sex Attacks


 



They did not attack 11 and 12 year old girls, that is the difference. I know you find it hard to understand as your culture allows this, but mine does not and so we find it as abhorent as yours finds gay sex or eating pork.


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> These sex crimes were not committed by Pakistanis but Libyans. I did not want to start a separate thread so I am sticking it here.
> 
> ---
> 
> Libyan cadets Ibrahim Naji El Maarfi, 20, and Mohammed Abdalsalam, 27, appeared at Cambridge Magistrates' Court last week and admitted two counts of sexual assaulting women in the city. They are awaiting sentencing.
> 
> Khaled El Azibi, 18, has been charged with three counts of sexual assault linked to the same incident but has yet to enter a plea.
> 
> Moktar Ali Saad Mahmoud, 33, and Ibrahim Abogutila, 22, have been remanded in custody after appearing in court charged with raping a man in Cambridge.
> 
> Libyan Soldiers Sent Home After UK Sex Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not attack 11 and 12 year old girls, that is the difference. I know you find it hard to understand as your culture allows this, but mine does not and so we find it as abhorent as yours finds gay sex or eating pork.
Click to expand...


My culture does not allow attacking or sexing 11-year and 12-year old kids. Furthermore, my culture has taught me to not assume things about others which is more than what can be said about your stupid and racist culture.


----------



## Mindful

. The absolutism of the metro-liberal, public school-educated soft left. They will never admit to a thing which contravenes their fatuous agenda. Incredible.

Are Zoe Williams and the fatuous Left mad or disingenuous Spectator Blogs


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> These sex crimes were not committed by Pakistanis but Libyans. I did not want to start a separate thread so I am sticking it here.
> 
> ---
> 
> Libyan cadets Ibrahim Naji El Maarfi, 20, and Mohammed Abdalsalam, 27, appeared at Cambridge Magistrates' Court last week and admitted two counts of sexual assaulting women in the city. They are awaiting sentencing.
> 
> Khaled El Azibi, 18, has been charged with three counts of sexual assault linked to the same incident but has yet to enter a plea.
> 
> Moktar Ali Saad Mahmoud, 33, and Ibrahim Abogutila, 22, have been remanded in custody after appearing in court charged with raping a man in Cambridge.
> 
> Libyan Soldiers Sent Home After UK Sex Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not attack 11 and 12 year old girls, that is the difference. I know you find it hard to understand as your culture allows this, but mine does not and so we find it as abhorent as yours finds gay sex or eating pork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My culture does not allow attacking or sexing 11-year and 12-year old kids. Furthermore, my culture has taught me to not assume things about others which is more than what can be said about your stupid and racist culture.
Click to expand...



If you are a muslim then your culture demands it of you, otherwise you are not obeying the commands in the Koran and hadiths.


----------



## Vikrant

Mindful said:


> . The absolutism of the metro-liberal, public school-educated soft left. They will never admit to a thing which contravenes their fatuous agenda. Incredible.
> 
> Are Zoe Williams and the fatuous Left mad or disingenuous Spectator Blogs



What is their fatuous agenda?


----------



## Mindful

Vikrant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The absolutism of the metro-liberal, public school-educated soft left. They will never admit to a thing which contravenes their fatuous agenda. Incredible.
> 
> Are Zoe Williams and the fatuous Left mad or disingenuous Spectator Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is their fatuous agenda?
Click to expand...


Didn't you read it?


----------



## Vikrant

Mindful said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The absolutism of the metro-liberal, public school-educated soft left. They will never admit to a thing which contravenes their fatuous agenda. Incredible.
> 
> Are Zoe Williams and the fatuous Left mad or disingenuous Spectator Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is their fatuous agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you read it?
Click to expand...


Is this what you call agenda?



> ... reluctance to stir up trouble with the local Pakistani or Bangladeshi community lay behind their lack of interest in the stories of sexual abuse.


----------



## Mindful

Vikrant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The absolutism of the metro-liberal, public school-educated soft left. They will never admit to a thing which contravenes their fatuous agenda. Incredible.
> 
> Are Zoe Williams and the fatuous Left mad or disingenuous Spectator Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is their fatuous agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this what you call agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... reluctance to stir up trouble with the local Pakistani or Bangladeshi community lay behind their lack of interest in the stories of sexual abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Political correctness yes. 

You missed this part:

" Even the local Labour MPs who at the very least turned a blind eye to what was going on have admitted............"


----------



## Vikrant

Mindful said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The absolutism of the metro-liberal, public school-educated soft left. They will never admit to a thing which contravenes their fatuous agenda. Incredible.
> 
> Are Zoe Williams and the fatuous Left mad or disingenuous Spectator Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is their fatuous agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this what you call agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... reluctance to stir up trouble with the local Pakistani or Bangladeshi community lay behind their lack of interest in the stories of sexual abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Political correctness yes.
> 
> You missed this part:
> 
> " Even the local Labour MPs who at the very least turned a blind eye to what was going on have admitted............"
Click to expand...


I did not miss it. They are both the same stuff: unwillingness to stir up Pakistanis and Bangladeshis. But that is not the agenda. I think the agenda which is bringing about these hardships on commoners is the support fundamentalist Muslims receive from UK elites. You guys as a nation will need to stop harboring terrorists.


----------



## Mindful

Vikrant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The absolutism of the metro-liberal, public school-educated soft left. They will never admit to a thing which contravenes their fatuous agenda. Incredible.
> 
> Are Zoe Williams and the fatuous Left mad or disingenuous Spectator Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is their fatuous agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this what you call agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... reluctance to stir up trouble with the local Pakistani or Bangladeshi community lay behind their lack of interest in the stories of sexual abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Political correctness yes.
> 
> You missed this part:
> 
> " Even the local Labour MPs who at the very least turned a blind eye to what was going on have admitted............"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not miss it. They are both the same stuff: unwillingness to stir up Pakistanis and Bangladeshis. But that is not the agenda. I think the agenda which is bringing about these hardships on commoners is the support fundamentalist Muslims receive from UK elites. You guys as a nation will need to stop harboring terrorists.
Click to expand...



You could be right. 

Though we seem quite good at foiling plots. Like the Germans.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> These sex crimes were not committed by Pakistanis but Libyans. I did not want to start a separate thread so I am sticking it here.
> 
> ---
> 
> Libyan cadets Ibrahim Naji El Maarfi, 20, and Mohammed Abdalsalam, 27, appeared at Cambridge Magistrates' Court last week and admitted two counts of sexual assaulting women in the city. They are awaiting sentencing.
> 
> Khaled El Azibi, 18, has been charged with three counts of sexual assault linked to the same incident but has yet to enter a plea.
> 
> Moktar Ali Saad Mahmoud, 33, and Ibrahim Abogutila, 22, have been remanded in custody after appearing in court charged with raping a man in Cambridge.
> 
> Libyan Soldiers Sent Home After UK Sex Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not attack 11 and 12 year old girls, that is the difference. I know you find it hard to understand as your culture allows this, but mine does not and so we find it as abhorent as yours finds gay sex or eating pork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My culture does not allow attacking or sexing 11-year and 12-year old kids. Furthermore, my culture has taught me to not assume things about others which is more than what can be said about your stupid and racist culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a muslim then your culture demands it of you, otherwise you are not obeying the commands in the Koran and hadiths.
Click to expand...


That is probably the most moronic post I've read.  I know of NO religion that demands the rape of underage girls.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The absolutism of the metro-liberal, public school-educated soft left. They will never admit to a thing which contravenes their fatuous agenda. Incredible.
> 
> Are Zoe Williams and the fatuous Left mad or disingenuous Spectator Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is their fatuous agenda?
Click to expand...





This

  Zoe is peddling stuff which is either purblind insanity, or just plain dishonesty. The absolutism of the metro-liberal, public school-educated soft left. They will never admit to a thing which contravenes their fatuous agenda. Incredible.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> These sex crimes were not committed by Pakistanis but Libyans. I did not want to start a separate thread so I am sticking it here.
> 
> ---
> 
> Libyan cadets Ibrahim Naji El Maarfi, 20, and Mohammed Abdalsalam, 27, appeared at Cambridge Magistrates' Court last week and admitted two counts of sexual assaulting women in the city. They are awaiting sentencing.
> 
> Khaled El Azibi, 18, has been charged with three counts of sexual assault linked to the same incident but has yet to enter a plea.
> 
> Moktar Ali Saad Mahmoud, 33, and Ibrahim Abogutila, 22, have been remanded in custody after appearing in court charged with raping a man in Cambridge.
> 
> Libyan Soldiers Sent Home After UK Sex Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not attack 11 and 12 year old girls, that is the difference. I know you find it hard to understand as your culture allows this, but mine does not and so we find it as abhorent as yours finds gay sex or eating pork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My culture does not allow attacking or sexing 11-year and 12-year old kids. Furthermore, my culture has taught me to not assume things about others which is more than what can be said about your stupid and racist culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a muslim then your culture demands it of you, otherwise you are not obeying the commands in the Koran and hadiths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is probably the most moronic post I've read.  I know of NO religion that demands the rape of underage girls.
Click to expand...





 Then read the Koran and hadiths that commands all muslims to emulate the actions of the perfect muslims Mohamed. So they are commanded by their moon god to rape children in the blood of their fathers, to rape 9 year old girl who are also close family members ( incest ) and to use rape as a terror weapon against their enemies.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> These sex crimes were not committed by Pakistanis but Libyans. I did not want to start a separate thread so I am sticking it here.
> 
> ---
> 
> Libyan cadets Ibrahim Naji El Maarfi, 20, and Mohammed Abdalsalam, 27, appeared at Cambridge Magistrates' Court last week and admitted two counts of sexual assaulting women in the city. They are awaiting sentencing.
> 
> Khaled El Azibi, 18, has been charged with three counts of sexual assault linked to the same incident but has yet to enter a plea.
> 
> Moktar Ali Saad Mahmoud, 33, and Ibrahim Abogutila, 22, have been remanded in custody after appearing in court charged with raping a man in Cambridge.
> 
> Libyan Soldiers Sent Home After UK Sex Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not attack 11 and 12 year old girls, that is the difference. I know you find it hard to understand as your culture allows this, but mine does not and so we find it as abhorent as yours finds gay sex or eating pork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My culture does not allow attacking or sexing 11-year and 12-year old kids. Furthermore, my culture has taught me to not assume things about others which is more than what can be said about your stupid and racist culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a muslim then your culture demands it of you, otherwise you are not obeying the commands in the Koran and hadiths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is probably the most moronic post I've read.  I know of NO religion that demands the rape of underage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then read the Koran and hadiths that commands all muslims to emulate the actions of the perfect muslims Mohamed. So they are commanded by their moon god to rape children in the blood of their fathers, to rape 9 year old girl who are also close family members ( incest ) and to use rape as a terror weapon against their enemies.
Click to expand...



Phoen-----IMHO----the big issue is rape as a demonstration of  TRIUMPH-----it  "proves"
   that    "allah"   is  MIGHTY.      -----well  ----in the minds of the Bedouins of Arabia that
   made sense------time for muslims to repudiate the idea and join the human race.    It was circa
   1970 that I was learning about islam from muslims---mostly from south east asia --------
    I was horrified over reports that   1/4 million girls were raped in   EAST PAKISTAN  ----
    the country that is now   Bangla desh         ----no one was ever prosecuted for those
    rapes------at that time raped pregnant girls were being abandoned by their own familes-----
    and lots committed suicide--------when I tried to discuss it with a Pakistani surgeon----
    friend at the hospital in which I had a little part time, college time, job----his answer was
    "YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND MY CULTURE"------over time I did learn-----I understand the
    "culture"


----------



## Vikrant

Katie Hopkins accused of race hate by linking Pakistani men with sex abuse







...

She has claimed that it is outrageous to raise the Pakistani flag in Rochdale. In 2012, nine men from the Lancashire town, eight of whom were of Pakistani origin, were jailed for their part in a child sexual exploitation ring.

...

Katie Hopkins accused of race hate by linking Pakistani men with sex abuse UK news The Guardian


----------



## Vikrant

UK is a very interesting country as far as its demographics is concerned. 



> A muslim who raped a 13-year-old girl he groomed on Facebook has been spared a prison sentence after a judge heard he went to an Islamic faith school where he  was taught that women are worthless.
> 
> Adil Rashid, 18, claimed he was not aware that it was illegal for him to have sex with the girl because his education left him ignorant of British law.
> 
> Yesterday Judge Michael Stokes handed Rashid a suspended sentence, saying: ‘Although chronologically 18, it is quite clear from the reports that you are very naive and immature when it comes to sexual matters.’
> 
> Earlier Nottingham Crown Court heard that such crimes usually result in a four to seven-year prison sentence.
> 
> But the judge said that because Rashid was ‘passive’ and ‘lacking assertiveness’, sending him to jail might cause him ‘more damage than good’.
> 
> Rashid, from Birmingham, admitted he had sex with the girl, saying he had been ‘tempted by her’ after they met online.
> 
> They initially exchanged messages on Facebook before sending texts and chatting on the phone over a two-month period.
> 
> They then met up in Nottingham, where Rashid had booked a room at a Premier Inn.
> 
> The girl told police they stayed at the hotel for two hours and had sex after Rashid went to the bathroom and emerged wearing a condom.




Read more: Adil Rashid Paedophile claimed his Muslim upbringing meant he didn t know it was illegal to have sex with a girl of 13 Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Vikrant

*UK police ‘pursuing’ child grooming suspect who fled to Pakistan*






London police are in hot pursuit to nab a suspect involved in grooming children in Rotherham town after he skipped bail and managed to flee to Pakistan. 

Thirty-eight-year-old Basharat Hussain was nabbed after the initiation of Operation Clover — aimed at probing allegations of sexual exploitation of children — and was released on bail in March.

Investigations revealed that three of Hussain’s brothers were also among eight others arrested charged for the same offences, paving way for a trial at Sheffield Crown Court in December this year.

...

UK police pursuing child grooming suspect who fled to Pakistan - The Express Tribune


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue here is not so much the Muslims, as the authorities dismal failure to deal with it.  The perpetrators have not yet been brought to justice, which should now be the main goal, IMO.
> 
> I don't care what religious or ethnic group they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we should start with the upper echelons of the Labour party who were in power at the time. Start with Blair and Brown who were involved at the highest level and come down to the local councillors who feathered their own nests. One to single out is George Galloway who converted to islam while still a labour M.P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a Palestinian  wife I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one as he has been married a few times, he is one of these that casts his women aside when he gets sick of them and finds a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was about Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. This incident does not reflect on Pakistanis in general and Muslims in particular. Peaceful Muslims get slammed by both: the fundamentalist elements aided by the western government (in this case UK) and the population among the western countries which is ever ready to crucify them for the deeds of extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Koran and hadiths there is no such thing as a peaceful muslim , there is just a soldier of allah. So to combat this threat we should remove it from our midst. Israel has shown the way by building a wall between them and the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  a rabid Muslim hater, You obviously have not read the Koran or probably the OT.  You never what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read some passages from the Q'uran, and yes, it does say similar things.  Are you denying that?  I know all about the Dhimmis too.  You are a rabid Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some verses?
> 
> Are you aware that Dhimmis are taxes that minorities pay, you do remember John saying do we have to pay taxes to Caesar and he said yes. They have used taxes since the very early ages, probably started by Egypt and then passed to Jews.
> 
> Most time Muslims did not want to have converts as they would rather have the taxes paid.
> 
> I know in our free country we don't feel its fair that in their country they can do what they want.
> 
> Now give me a list of those verses from the Quran.
Click to expand...


Penelope-----are you aware of the fact that you are illiterate and extremely stupid?
  The word  "dhimmi"   does not mean  "tax".       In some points of history----very few------conversion to islam was discouraged by muslim leaders because such
ocnversions deprived the muslims of their paying enslaved caste-----ie the non-
muslim dhimmis --------'dhimmis'     is a caste-like group in the filth of shariah
law-----something like  Helots.      Most people who attended public school
in the USA----have some grasp of the concept----HELOTS.    I can understand
why an illiterate who glances thru islamo Nazi propaganda sites----can
pick up on the  "tax"  issue.     Jizya is not tax-----it is tribute.     You never read the OT or the Talmud.     I fascinated that you consider the imposition of dhimmia
as  "freedom"--------a right to which countries are ENTITLED-------no doubt
you support the imposition of the details of dhimmia on muslim arabs in
Israel


----------

